# Selection Dates 2013-2018



## Hattie56

Just a random topic, but, how do some people know when selection dates are? It would be interesting to know when the dates are for my selected trades. I've tried calling the CFRC, but it's near impossible to get ahold of anyone. So, what do you guys think? I applied for Sonar Op and NCI OP. Thanks in advance.


----------



## marinemech

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> Just a random topic, but, how do some people know when selection dates are? It would be interesting to know when the dates are for my selected trades. I've tried calling the CFRC, but it's near impossible to get ahold of anyone. So, what do you guys think? I applied for Sonar Op and NCI OP. Thanks in advance.



On the Halifax system, i had better luck leaving a message on the General inq. line (opt7?) compared to the completed medical, physical and interview line


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL

Try calling Friday afternoon. Sorry, that's all I got.


----------



## DAA

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> Just a random topic, but, how do some people know when selection dates are? It would be interesting to know when the dates are for my selected trades. I've tried calling the CFRC, but it's near impossible to get ahold of anyone. So, what do you guys think? I applied for Sonar Op and NCI OP. Thanks in advance.



21 Nov for both...


----------



## Okanagan Guy

DAA said:
			
		

> 21 Nov for both...



Hey DAA,

how about ACop???


----------



## DAA

Okanagan Guy said:
			
		

> how about ACop???



21 Nov as well...


----------



## amills990

hey DAA, did you get my pm ?


----------



## Okanagan Guy

DAA said:
			
		

> 21 Nov as well...



Thanks!

Darn! I won't be Merit Listed in time. Do you know when the next one is or will that be based on Nov 21 results? How many positions are available? Last I heard there was only a couple spots left. If all positions are filled will there be no more selection until the new fiscal year (Spring)?

Is there a public site that has this info?


----------



## DAA

Okanagan Guy said:
			
		

> Darn! I won't be Merit Listed in time. Do you know when the next one is or will that be based on Nov 21 results? How many positions are available? Last I heard there was only a couple spots left. If all positions are filled will there be no more selection until the new fiscal year (Spring)?
> 
> Is there a public site that has this info?



If they don't fill the remaining spots this time around, then there will definitely be more selections later on.

"Is there a public site that has this info?"   Other than Army.ca?  I doubt it!


----------



## marinemech

i would believe DAA has a inside track that few people have access to.


----------



## amills990

he's definitely the most helpful person i have dealt with, online and at CFRCs


----------



## Okanagan Guy

Agreed! See his name a lot and it's always to the point. I like it!


----------



## Eye In The Sky

marinemech said:
			
		

> i would believe DAA has an inside track that few people have access to.



That's a big "roger!", so be nice to him.


----------



## Hattie56

DAA said:
			
		

> 21 Nov for both...



YES, Thank-you. Hopefully I hear some good news in the near future then! Thanks for the update.


----------



## cp04dental

Hey DAA, what about dental tech? any info you have would be greatly appreciated


----------



## DAA

cp04dental said:
			
		

> Hey DAA, what about dental tech? any info you have would be greatly appreciated



Nothing scheduled for that occupation at this time.


----------



## Hattie56

I'm highly anxious for the next two weeks, hopefully I'll get an offer!


----------



## Brandonfw

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> I'm highly anxious for the next two weeks, hopefully I'll get an offer!



Good luck!


----------



## SJBeaton

Are you aware if RMS Clerk positions will be selected on Nov. 21st as well? Thank you.


----------



## iliketosneeze

Hello DAA,

I have been merit listed for Mar Eng, Weng Tech and Hull Tech as of early November. Are the selection dates for these trades 21 Nov? Also, I understand that these dates are often subject to change, as Mar Eng already has once from 7 Nov. Do you think this is likely to happen again?
Thanks.


----------



## DAA

SJBeaton said:
			
		

> Are you aware if RMS Clerk positions will be selected on Nov. 21st as well? Thank you.



Yup....

All DEO occupations with positions remaining are 19 Nov (today) and all NCM occupations with positions remaining are 21 Nov......

After that, selections will most likely occur on a weekly basis until all positions are filled.


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL

DAA said:
			
		

> All DEO occupations with positions remaining are 19 Nov (today) and all NCM occupations with positions remaining are 21 Nov......
> 
> After that, selections will most likely occur on a weekly basis until all positions are filled.



DAA,

Does this apply to Infantry NCM selections? You posted in another thread that Infantry NCM is selected when a given CFRC sees fit.

Maybe you could help straighten me out? (I'm currently merit listed for Infantry NCM)

Thanks! Or sorry, if my question is redundant!

PS: Thanks for every other question you've already answered for me on this forum.


----------



## forcountry

BYFROMSCHOOL said:
			
		

> DAA,
> 
> Does this apply to Infantry NCM selections? You posted in another thread that Infantry NCM is selected when a given CFRC sees fit.
> 
> Maybe you could help straighten me out? (I'm currently merit listed for Infantry NCM)
> 
> Thanks! Or sorry, if my question is redundant!
> 
> PS: Thanks for every other question you've already answered for me on this forum.




what he said  :nod:


----------



## DAA

BYFROMSCHOOL said:
			
		

> DAA,
> Does this apply to Infantry NCM selections? You posted in another thread that Infantry NCM is selected when a given CFRC sees fit.
> Maybe you could help straighten me out? (I'm currently merit listed for Infantry NCM)
> Thanks! Or sorry, if my question is redundant!
> PS: Thanks for every other question you've already answered for me on this forum.



That is normally the case but as the "witching hour" draws near, selections are taken out of the hands of CFRC's for the most part.  So the guy from BC who applied for Infmn, is now competing against the guy from Nova Scotia for the same job......


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL

Good to know DAA. Still hoping for early 2014 BMQ.


----------



## Colta

Thank you so much for your insight DAA, it's been a big help. 

I'm applying for AVS, had a bit of a snafu with extra medical forms and a credit issue that has to be figured out, but that should be taken care of this week. Just have my interview to do after that and then hopefully I'll get everything done in time to make it in for an early 2014 BMQ. I don't know if I'm being overly optimistic at this point or no, but I guess we'll see. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Hattie56

For those of you who are merit listed and waiting for an offer, I hope you hear some good need in the next few weeks. Good Luck to all.


----------



## Hattie56

Another thing, what is the average tinge frame they get an offer for you then notify you?


----------



## Okanagan Guy

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> Another thing, what is the average tinge frame they get an offer for you then notify you?



This is from DAA... I asked about selections on Nov 21... 

Once the selections are done, then the results need to be validated.  Once they are validated, they must be approved.  After they are approved, then the results are sent to the respective CFRC's for continued processing.

So your CFRC probably isn't going to receive anything until early next week.


----------



## Hattie56

Thanks for the info okanagan guy, also, sorry about my spelling errors people. My phone changes words sometime and I don't always catch it.


----------



## marinemech

my gut is telling me is may be as late as Dec 2nd till we get a yay or a nay


----------



## justsomeotherguy

I wonder if I'll remember the excitement and anxiety I'm feeling now when a MCpl is yelling at me in St Jean.  

Here's to hoping. I was Merit Listed on the 15th, guess my interviewer looked past my faults.

Good luck to everyone, soon we may be meeting face to face. 

-Chorn


----------



## marinemech

Chorn said:
			
		

> I wonder if I'll remember the excitement and anxiety I'm feeling now when a MCpl is yelling at me in St Jean.
> 
> Here's to hoping. I was Merit Listed on the 15th, guess my interviewer looked past my faults.
> 
> Good luck to everyone, soon we may be meeting face to face.
> 
> -Chorn



They were not Faults, they were life lessons learned the hardway


----------



## Hattie56

marinemech said:
			
		

> my gut is telling me is may be as late as Dec 2nd till we get a yay or a nay



I have a feeling you're right. Here's to hoping!


----------



## justsomeotherguy

Don't need to hope any longer. Crewman, BMQ January 6th. 

WOOT!!

-Chorn


----------



## ForeverLearning

Chorn said:
			
		

> Don't need to hope any longer. Crewman, BMQ January 6th.
> 
> WOOT!!
> 
> -Chorn



Congrats!!


----------



## Okanagan Guy

Chorn said:
			
		

> Don't need to hope any longer. Crewman, BMQ January 6th.
> 
> WOOT!!
> 
> -Chorn



Congrats!


----------



## DAA

Chorn said:
			
		

> Don't need to hope any longer. Crewman, BMQ January 6th.



I had a friend years ago who applied and was offered Crewman but he turned it down.

When I found out, I asked him why?

His response, "Are you crazy!  There's no way I was about to take a job working on a ship!"   :rofl:


----------



## Okanagan Guy

DAA said:
			
		

> I had a friend years ago who applied and was offered Crewman but he turned it down.
> 
> When I found out, I asked him why?
> 
> His response, "Are you crazy!  There's no way I was about to take a job working on a ship!"   :rofl:



I couldn't imagine turning down a job with the CF... Did he ever get in?


----------



## Jayrickson

Okanagan Guy said:
			
		

> I couldn't imagine turning down a job with the CF...



No kidding!



			
				Chorn said:
			
		

> Don't need to hope any longer. Crewman, BMQ January 6th.
> 
> WOOT!!
> 
> -Chorn



Excellent! Congratulations, sir. 
I hope to be there with you!


----------



## Hattie56

Chorn said:
			
		

> Don't need to hope any longer. Crewman, BMQ January 6th.
> 
> WOOT!!
> 
> -Chorn



Huge congrats my friend.


----------



## marinemech

Chorn said:
			
		

> Don't need to hope any longer. Crewman, BMQ January 6th.
> 
> WOOT!!
> 
> -Chorn



Congrats Chorn, i may see you in the hallway someday


----------



## justsomeotherguy

You may get called tomorrow. I hope you do. Thanks for the congrats my friends. Now I'm going to lurk the BMQ threads.

Sorry to kinda hi-jack the thread. 

-Chorn


----------



## marinemech

if you are going to hijack the other threads dont forget your side arm  :evilrifle:


----------



## Jayrickson

Something tells me there are several BMQs coming up soon...

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page


----------



## marinemech

Jayrickson said:
			
		

> Something tells me there are several BMQs coming up soon...
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page



i think they run around 20 BMQ a year, i got this number from the amount of 2013, most in Fall and Winter Times it seems


----------



## mrjasonc

Not all BMQ dates seem to be put on the website. Websites only function as good as their given "up loaders and updaters". DAA has confirmed BMQ for Jan 6, 14, 20 and 28th 2014 start dates. All are Mondays flown out the Friday before. Mesh with your platoon that weekend (start your geling/chemistry then) it will be awkward that weekend not knowing what to do, how to act etc. Just remember. Thousands have been there before. Congrads to everyone called thus far! Merry Christmas to all called! We are in for cold BMQ's (hope you get Article Gear as part of your kit).


----------



## amills990

just messaged you mrjasonc, check your inbox


----------



## SMG III

I handed in my last form and was told I was Merit Listed the past Friday, Nov 29..

Do I have a chance of getting in at all, at least in the first few months of 2014? I don't wanna be waiting until next fall  :-\


----------



## mrjasonc

SMG I - it all depends on selection dates. What was published the last few weeks was Nov 14, 21st and 28th as selection dates. I personal have not heard of December dates as of yet. Normally it will depend on your occupation choices and how many openings there are in your choice.


----------



## marinemech

if you are merit listed, and there are open spots in your selected career paths, and depending on how far down the list you are, anything could happen.


----------



## Hattie56

Here's to another day of hoping!


----------



## SMG III

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> Here's to another day of hoping!



I'm with you buddy!


----------



## marinemech

Best of luck, to all us waiters. I wish I had work to preoccupy myself, but tire season looks to be winding down till the first storm.


----------



## amills990

positivity! this is the week!


----------



## mrjasonc

Another good luck to everyone ....


----------



## May123

Just got my call! jan 6 BMQ! Infantry here we come!


----------



## mrjasonc

Congrats May123!!


----------



## amills990

Congrats may123! what RC are you?


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL

I hope I get the same news May123! Congrats. My RC told me just now to call back in a week's time if I "don't hear from them before then," so I'm really anxious right now!

(No sign of deer today, so I thought I'd get some job hunting in: called the RC in the middle of the woods.)

 :camo:


----------



## Hattie56

May123 said:
			
		

> Just got my call! jan 6 BMQ! Infantry here we come!


Huge congrats! ;D


----------



## Wallys28

Congrats May123. Just received my call as well BMQ Jan.13th for Infantry


----------



## mrjasonc

Got my call Jan 20th bmq fly out Jan 18th


----------



## Van Gogh

Congrats guys on your calls. You must be very excited !!!


----------



## mrjasonc

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> Congrats guys on your calls. You must be very excited !!!



Can't talk for anyone else. But I am very excited to do endless pushups and work in the extensive team environment that is the CAF's! Will be a nice month and a bit to spend with family, etc before I am flown out to St Jean for January 20th!


----------



## DBrtka

Got my call today for Infantry. Being flown out Jan 4th and BMQ starts Jan 6th ;D


----------



## mrjasonc

DBrtka said:
			
		

> Got my call today for Infantry. Being flown out Jan 4th and BMQ starts Jan 6th ;D



Congratulations!


----------



## twobite

congrats


----------



## marinemech

DBrtka said:
			
		

> Got my call today for Infantry. Being flown out Jan 4th and BMQ starts Jan 6th ;D


 Congrats, where are you from?


----------



## justsomeotherguy

Congrats!! 
DBrtka We may be in the same course. So far I've seen combat arms starting on the 6th and tech/mechs  on the 20th. 

I did an extra km on the run for May123 when he got his call. Now I'll have to do one for you too.

-Chorn


----------



## SJBeaton

Has anyone east of Ottawa been notified as a successful candidate? I'm patiently waiting with CFRC Halifax...


----------



## Hattie56

SJBeaton said:
			
		

> Has anyone east of Ottawa been notified as a successful candidate? I'm patiently waiting with CFRC Halifax...



I don't think so. Marinemec knows he is in but didn't receive an official call.


----------



## mrjasonc

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> I don't think so. Marinemec knows he is in but didn't receive an official call.



Hang in there guys/ladies. You will get your calls. If you Jan 6th bmq you a couple weeks yet to "stay on schedule". They are probably "focusing" there to be ready before the break as my enrollment is the week before my start date.


----------



## SJBeaton

SJBeaton said:
			
		

> Has anyone east of Ottawa been notified as a successful candidate? I'm patiently waiting with CFRC Halifax...



Just received "the call"... start BMQ on January 27th!!


----------



## mrjasonc

SJBeaton said:
			
		

> Just received "the call"... start BMQ on January 27th!!



Congrats!!


----------



## marinemech

Congratulations


----------



## DAA

marinemech said:
			
		

> Congrats, I may have to Gove them, a little nudge



Just don't "gove" them too hard!


----------



## mrjasonc

DAA said:
			
		

> Just don't "gove" them too hard!



Lol


----------



## marinemech

And I just got my call, fly out on the 25th


----------



## marinemech

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> Lol


dang, autocorrect lol


----------



## May123

marinemech said:
			
		

> And I just got my call, fly out on the 25th


Congrats bud!


----------



## mrjasonc

marinemech said:
			
		

> And I just got my call, fly out on the 25th



Finally! Congrats buddy!


----------



## amills990

startin to feel pretty lonely here............ lol


----------



## SMG III

amills990 said:
			
		

> startin to feel pretty lonely here............ lol



You said it..


----------



## mrjasonc

Just got my email this morning from RC confirming my travel date and a few doc's to fill out ..... Nothing like a job offer followed by "by the way who is your next of kin?" .....


----------



## Hattie56

marinemech said:
			
		

> And I just got my call, fly out on the 25th



Finally Haha. Good job!


----------



## Hattie56

amills990 said:
			
		

> startin to feel pretty lonely here............ lol



I hear ya. I don't think i made this round selections but more are coming!


----------



## mrjasonc

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> I hear ya. I don't think i made this round selections but more are coming!



Hattie, you will get there. Hang in there. If not this round your setup for the next when your occupation opens up. forces.ca is not showing "hiring" by your fields ..... Granted a website is only as good as it's updater.


----------



## Hattie56

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> Hattie, you will get there. Hang in there. If not this round your setup for the next when your occupation opens up. forces.ca is not showing "hiring" by your fields ..... Granted a website is only as good as it's updater.



Thanks for the motivation haha. I was informed "top up" selections on the 9th for my trades, so hopefully ill make that cut.


----------



## mrjasonc

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the motivation haha. I was informed "top up" selections on the 9th for my trades, so hopefully ill make that cut.



That is what were supposed to do right? Keep each other motivated ...


----------



## marinemech

Yup


----------



## MnsisNT

I am right to believe that is the last week we have a chance to know if we were chosen for this selection? If not, what could be the limit date? Thank you and congratulations to all those who are successful


----------



## mrjasonc

MnsisNT said:
			
		

> I am right to believe that is the last week we have a chance to know if we were chosen for this selection? If not, what could be the limit date? Thank you and congratulations to all those who are successful



That would depend on your BMQ date I would think. If you start Jan 6th there is still sometime in the month to "get the call". Just remember. Some people may turn down an offer for whatever reasons. So they still may fill those gaps.

For those in BMQ later in January there is still significant time to get them situated. It wouldn't surprise me of there was another selection before the holiday break and 1 after ....


----------



## DAA

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> It wouldn't surprise me of there was another selection before the holiday break and 1 after ....



9 Dec.....


----------



## mrjasonc

DAA said:
			
		

> 9 Dec.....



Hey, there the man speaks now lol


----------



## amills990

Just got "the call" ladies and gents. Accepted EO Tech position, BMQ on 27 JAN 2014!!!!! good luck to all those still waiting


----------



## mrjasonc

Good job amills990! Congrats buddy


----------



## amills990

thanks mrjasonc, see you at the swearing in ceremony


----------



## mrjasonc

Will be nice to put a face by the name!


----------



## amills990

for sure


----------



## MnsisNT

Is that all participants of the December 9th selection will be informed before the holiday break whether they were selected?


----------



## NorthWinds

Congrats to everyone who got the call! Best of luck on course. I really hope my paperwork gets sorted out soon. Old Man Murphy has been fighting with me every step of the way... Sad I'm not joining you  :crybaby: Time to wait some more.


----------



## Corey Hadden

I'm curious if anyone is in the same boat as me, I got Merritt listed around early November, and I applied for combat engineer Ncm wondering when the next selection date is for this. Thanks


----------



## Hattie56

Here's to another week of waiting! ;D


----------



## Colta

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> Here's to another week of waiting! ;D



Here's to us both getting calls.  ;D


----------



## MnsisNT

Well, I just sent a express letter to the North pole :nod:, I wish you luck guys.


----------



## Hattie56

Colta said:
			
		

> Here's to us both getting calls.  ;D



I hope it comes this week! For me and you! I have a feeling it won't be this week. Lol.


----------



## ComDvr13

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> I hope it comes this week! For me and you! I have a feeling it won't be this week. Lol.



Pretty sure they're closed until the new year, like Jan 6th or something. Not sure exactly but someone will probably jump on and correct me. DAA maybe. Good luck however and happy holidays


----------



## Hattie56

D!V3R-13 said:
			
		

> Pretty sure they're closed until the new year, like Jan 6th or something. Not sure exactly but someone will probably jump on and correct me. DAA maybe. Good luck however and happy holidays



Yeah you're probably right. It'd be nice to know if i get an offer before break as i need to give my current employer 3 weeks notice haha. Guess Im just being hopeful.


----------



## DAA

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> Yeah you're probably right. It'd be nice to know if i get an offer before break as i need to give my current employer 3 weeks notice haha. Guess Im just being hopeful.



Give them a call and ask for an update!  They should be open until this Friday (20 Dec) and then back to work on Mon 6 Jan or possibly even Thurs 2 Jan 14.


----------



## Hattie56

DAA said:
			
		

> Give them a call and ask for an update!  They should be open until this Friday (20 Dec) and then back to work on Mon 6 Jan or possibly even Thurs 2 Jan 14.



I'll try bit out of a possible 20 times I've called the file manager, I can never get through.


----------



## ComDvr13

DAA said:
			
		

> Give them a call and ask for an update!  They should be open until this Friday (20 Dec) and then back to work on Mon 6 Jan or possibly even Thurs 2 Jan 14.



Note: Sorry about the wrong date, for CFRC Victoria it was December 19th that they are out of office.

Actually I got a call Dec 18th, like, last minute, to book my medical and interview in the new year (for this CFRC its January 6th) and I was at work!!!  :crybaby: All kidding aside, im sure if I call on the 6th they'll book me in by the 9th which is the first window the nice lady on the voicemail gave me. I didn get the message until literally 5 minutes AFTER they closed :/

Tried a few times today, every single line and extension on the automated answering machine and to no avail. 

Onwards to the new year I suppose!!!


----------



## Colta

Yeah, I didn't hear anything this week... so, at least I can rest a bit easy and not have my phone glued to my hand for the next two weeks.  

So, I guess we'll wait until after the break and hopefully have a bunch of calls in the New Year!

Good luck everyone, and have a great holiday!  :christmas happy: :snowman:


----------



## Tiffany0x

Colta said:
			
		

> Yeah, I didn't hear anything this week... so, at least I can rest a bit easy and not have my phone glued to my hand for the next two weeks.
> 
> So, I guess we'll wait until after the break and hopefully have a bunch of calls in the New Year!
> 
> Good luck everyone, and have a great holiday!  :christmas happy: :snowman:



You'll probably get an offer for AVS Tech, because I'm in basic right now as a med tech and they only took me because I was a nurse. Right now they're only taking people who are actually paramedics through direct entry, so if you're not going direct then you'll probably get the air force offer.  I know that most of the people getting into basic right now are air force trades so you definitely have a great shot.


----------



## Hattie56

Colta said:
			
		

> Yeah, I didn't hear anything this week... so, at least I can rest a bit easy and not have my phone glued to my hand for the next two weeks.
> 
> So, I guess we'll wait until after the break and hopefully have a bunch of calls in the New Year!
> 
> Good luck everyone, and have a great holiday!  :christmas happy: :snowman:



Yeah me either  but, as you said, we still have a chance. I hope everyone hears some good news in the new year.


----------



## Brandonfw

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> Yeah me either  but, as you said, we still have a chance. I hope everyone hears some good news in the new year.



I'm very much hoping I get some good news in the beginning of the new year. Waiting for a year sucks!  :threat: lol


----------



## marinemech

Brandonfw said:
			
		

> I'm very much hoping I get some good news in the beginning of the new year. Waiting for a year sucks!  :threat: lol



Yes, It does suck but a year is really not that long, when you really want it, I waited close to 18 months from start to finish, its worse when you know you are heading out soon, and your place of employment is DEAD (i am waiting on a new broom, as i have worn it out) and they are forcing you out as it is that slow, I managed to bide my time to around January 10th (I hope). I will go back to NB for a little break before swear in, as I have no family here in NS, come back for swear in, packing and finally get on that Q400 to Saint Jean.


----------



## Brandonfw

marinemech said:
			
		

> I will go back to NB for a little break before swear in, as I have no family here in NS



I am also from NB, I have only an Aunt living here in Halifax. I will be glad to go back to the country side, instead of living in this city.... haha.

Happy Holidays Marinemech, and best of luck!


----------



## Hattie56

Heres to yet another week of getting the call!


----------



## Colta

Here's hoping for both of us Hattie, although at this point I wouldn't mind a later start date. I managed to catch pneumonia over the New Year and am still in recovery mode, so at this point... if they don't call till the end of Jan, I'm okay by that. The last thing I want to do is go to St. Jean still hacking and feeling like I got run over by a truck.


----------



## Hattie56

Colta said:
			
		

> Here's hoping for both of us Hattie, although at this point I wouldn't mind a later start date. I managed to catch pneumonia over the New Year and am still in recovery mode, so at this point... if they don't call till the end of Jan, I'm okay by that. The last thing I want to do is go to St. Jean still hacking and feeling like I got run over by a truck.



Its official, i got the call. I start on the 27th.


----------



## Colta

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> Its official, i got the call. I start on the 27th.



CONGRATS!! That's awesome!


----------



## Hattie56

Colta said:
			
		

> CONGRATS!! That's awesome!



Thanks! I hope you feel better, such a bummer to get a serious sickness, especially right now.


----------



## Colta

Yeah, definitely not how I wanted to spend my holidays. I've never had anything like pneumonia before, so I'm a bit vague on how long till I can get back to training or how long this is supposed to affect me... The last thing I want to do is be unprepared because I got sick.


----------



## mrjasonc

Pneumonia is serious of handle wrong. Age is on your side in regards to recovery. I'm sure your aware but the easy way to describe it is "fluid on top of the lungs". If you work to hard you can get yourself into a fever and over heat yourself (very bad thing). Keep your head above feet when sleeping (letting gravity do its thing). Try to move but keep it simple. No actual physically demanding activities. My 5 year old had pneumonia 3 times in his first 3 years of life. Its rough. I had it last year as well. You'll get throw it tho. Full recovery for me took about a month. To get get full lung capacity back and feeling 100%. Mind your everyone is different in regards to their immune system.


----------



## Brandonfw

Congrats Hattie!!


----------



## OdoyleRules

Well, congratulations to everyone who made the cut!

For the rest of us, I imagine that the selections are all done for this fiscal year (correct me if i may be wrong), Does anyone know when they open up again?


----------



## Colta

OdoyleRules said:
			
		

> Well, congratulations to everyone who made the cut!
> 
> For the rest of us, I imagine that the selections are all done for this fiscal year (correct me if i may be wrong), Does anyone know when they open up again?



They must still be doing selections for some trades, because I just got the call for AVS today!! My BMQ is Feb 3rd! So excited!!!


----------



## Hattie56

Colta said:
			
		

> They must still be doing selections for some trades, because I just got the call for AVS today!! My BMQ is Feb 3rd! So excited!!!



Haha Woah, congrats!!


----------



## Colta

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> Haha Woah, congrats!!



Thanks!


----------



## Pinggew

Pretty sure there are some trades that do selections consistently. Other than that the the next selection date is march 18th for most NCM trades if I remember correctly.


----------



## c91williamson

Got my call last week for Vehicle Tech! Swearing in on the 19th, headed to BMQ the 22nd!

Anyone else?


----------



## Pinggew

Congrats!


----------



## JoeDos

Does anyone know the selection dates for ACISS, Combat Engineer, and Nav Com?


----------



## Pinggew

March 18th for a majority of NCM trades. Thats what I have read anyways.


----------



## JoeDos

WesMurray said:
			
		

> March 18th for a majority of NCM trades. Thats what I have read anyways.



Dang, unless my application gets a serious boost in speed after my CFAT it doesn't look like I will make the March 18 date.


----------



## SMG III

I'm not sure when the selection dates are really. I thought it would be March 18 for most trades including Combat Arms, but I just got selected for Artillery.


----------



## DAA

SMG said:
			
		

> I'm not sure when the selection dates are really. I thought it would be March 18 for most trades including Combat Arms, but I just got selected for Artillery.



Chances are, someone else turned down their offer and you were next in line.

Congrats!


----------



## SMG III

DAA said:
			
		

> Chances are, someone else turned down their offer and you were next in line.
> 
> Congrats!



Hey, no complaining over here!  8)

Thanks!


----------



## JoeDos

DAA said:
			
		

> Chances are, someone else turned down their offer and you were next in line.
> 
> Congrats!



So I guess that's the confirmation that selections will be in March? I heard April will have selections as well, but hey it's the internet nothing is always right on the internet.


----------



## SMG III

JosephD said:
			
		

> So I guess that's the confirmation that selections will be in March? I heard April will have selections as well, but hey it's the internet nothing is always right on the internet.



Anything can happen, but yeah, looks like March.


----------



## DAA

JosephD said:
			
		

> So I guess that's the confirmation that selections will be in March? I heard April will have selections as well, but hey it's the internet nothing is always right on the internet.



Depends on the occupation but that's a fair assessment.  Selections occur on a regular basis, some occupations more often than others.  I wouldn't be concerned with the exact dates but more concerned about getting the processing done and being Merit Listed.


----------



## cwatson91

Hello there,

I'm new to this forum but I was wondering if anyone had any info on selection dates for MP, I've been going through the selection process for a year now and was recently told that I had been merit listed, any info would help

Thanks in advance


----------



## D_A87

I was told I was just merit listed today for AVS Tech.  Are the next selections for this occupation in March, or will there be selections before then?


----------



## SMG III

There's always the possibility for selections at any time.

Right now, the selection date for most NCM trades is around March 18.


----------



## DAA

cwatson91 said:
			
		

> Hello there,
> I'm new to this forum but I was wondering if anyone had any info on selection dates for MP, I've been going through the selection process for a year now and was recently told that I had been merit listed, any info would help
> Thanks in advance



Have you attended the MPAC yet?


----------



## cwatson91

No, I have not. It's been 2 months since my interview and I have yet to be contacted. It's been a week since I had a reply about my application status, I plan to go into CFRC 2 days from now. My MCC said I was "currently being merit listed". With encouragement from this forum I believe it is safe to go and personally ask about my application and where it's stands.


----------



## DAA

cwatson91 said:
			
		

> No, I have not. It's been 2 months since my interview and I have yet to be contacted. It's been a week since I had a reply about my application status, I plan to go into CFRC 2 days from now. My MCC said I was "currently being merit listed". With encouragement from this forum I believe it is safe to go and personally ask about my application and where it's stands.



Don't forget to ask the question, "When are the next MPAC dates?"


----------



## cwatson91

Thank you DAA, for replying to both posts. I will be using the advice you gave me.


----------



## DAA

cwatson91 said:
			
		

> Thank you DAA, for replying to both posts. I will be using the advice you gave me.



The sooner the better......


----------



## ForeverLearning

Did anyone else get a job offer today?


----------



## cwatson91

No, I'm assuming you received an offer?


----------



## ForeverLearning

Yes i got an offer today for BMQ March 10th


----------



## cwatson91

What was your trade and when did you apply, I couldn't find this info in the thread


----------



## D_A87

I got my call yesterday so they are still doing selections for AVS techs. 


Recruting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVS Tech
Trade Choice 2: AVN Tech
Trade Choice 3: ACS Tech
Application Date: August 9, 2013
First Contact: August 27, 2013
CFAT completed : October 8, 2013
Interview completed: January 15, 2014
Medical completed: January 15, 2014
Medical cleared: January 29, 2014
Merit Listed: February 10, 2014
Position Offered: February 13, 2014 - AVS Tech
Swearing in: February 26, 2014
Basic Training Begins: March 10, 2014


----------



## gbishop

I got my call on the 14th for AVS tech.

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACOP
Trade Choice 2: AVS tech
Trade Choice 3: MP
Application Date: Feb 2013
First Contact: March 2013
CFAT completed : May 2013
Interview completed: August 2014
Medical completed: October 2014
Medical cleared: January 21, 2014
Merit Listed: Unkown
Position Offered: February 14, 2014 - AVS Tech
Swearing in: March 05, 2014
Basic Training Begins: March 10, 2014


----------



## D_A87

Congrats gbishop, I will see you there!


----------



## EngSteve

Does anyone know when the next selection dates are for BMOQ. I applied for Eng O and was recently informed that I was being Merit listed. I was also told by my MCC that there are 15 spots available for FY 2013 and another 15 for FY 2014.

Any information is appreciated.


----------



## BlueShield

Since those pilots will head to BMOQ on May 5, so there may be a few other spots to sqeeze in...
official selection dates for Officers... no idea....


----------



## Rohandro

SO I called and asked for an update today because I had nothing better to do and I was informed by the person at the phone that they probably would not even receive the list for Infantry until April 1st, does this mean that selections are no longer on the 18th?


----------



## KerryBlue

It probably has something to do with the new application process. It really seems to be messing everything up, as recruiters don't know how to process new applicants. When I called yesterday for an update the recruiter I spoke to said they have no idea when they are going to select people for further processing i.e. medicals and interviews. That may have something to do with things changing.


----------



## Rohandro

That would suck on so many different levels..


----------



## DAA

Rohandro said:
			
		

> SO I called and asked for an update today because I had nothing better to do and I was informed by the person at the phone that they probably would not even receive the list for Infantry until April 1st, does this mean that selections are no longer on the 18th?



18th is still a go......for those who have completed their processing and are already Merit Listed and waiting for an offer of employment.

Good luck!


----------



## KerryBlue

Rohandro said:
			
		

> That would suck on so many different levels..



At least you're merit listed. I've been waiting for close to 5 months now to be selected for further processing and the CFRC told me today it could be upwards of a few months to a few years before I hear anything.


----------



## Winter727

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> At least you're merit listed. I've been waiting for close to 5 months now to be selected for further processing and the CFRC told me today it could be upwards of a few months to a few years before I hear anything.



That's rough...I don't understand what on earth could hold you up so much.


----------



## Drake.Kho

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> At least you're merit listed. I've been waiting for close to 5 months now to be selected for further processing and the CFRC told me today it could be upwards of a few months to a few years before I hear anything.



i think it's because you applied through the Toronto CFRC, they seem to process applicants slower then normal because they are overworked (too many applicants, too few counsellors). i've also been waiting about 4 months with no response since the CFAT. i personally know people who applied at other CFRC in january 2014 who have already completed their interviews and medicals.

BTW KerryBlue, what have you heard about the new application process, my recruiter mentioned it but didn't have much information about it, and since then i have been unable to reach him for about 2 months. the only thing i know about the new application process is that they now conduct the interviews BEFORE it is sent to Ottawa.


----------



## KerryBlue

My file is in Ottawa, I only applied through Toronto because at the time I was home between school years. 

What I have heard from DAA, and my recruiters is this. The new process for the most part as you see in the application process is that CFVRC no longer screens applications or takes source documents from applicants. Instead the files usually now within a week are transferred to the local CFRC. When you are called to come in and book your CFAT, or your initial contact you bring in your source documents i.e. birth certificate, transcripts etc. You then book your CFAT and once completed and you pass you are put into holding. What I mean by this is to lessen the administrative burden on CFRC's they only take the best CFAT scores/applicants. You need to be selected for further processing. So basically if you are not competitive my recruiter said you could be stuck in the system for a long long time. BUT, and that is a BIG BUT right now because of the transition a lot of CFRC's have no idea what to do with applicants. DAA can maybe pipe in and attest to this, but recruiters don't know how to proceed.


> I hear your pain and trust me, I do!  The system is going through a transition and even I am struggling to figure out how this "new" thing works.  You think you're frustrated, well I am not much better.
> 
> At this point in time, I just don't know what to say or how to counsel you and the same goes for everyone else here on Army.ca.  The rule book has been thrown out the window and it's now a free for all.



So some people end up like yourself and me who are stuck waiting and waiting because our CFRC's do no know how to proceed further while others are just operating under the old system and continuing to book people and process people etc.. It is frustrating when my recruiter is telling me they are now primarily relying on the CFAT, and myself knowing that my score was high enough for Pilot and other officer trades and here I am applying NCM. 


I hope DAA doesn't get mad at me for posting that PM here  :


----------



## DAA

For those who have already completed the process and are waiting for job offers.  Happy Selection Date tomorrow and good luck.


----------



## Wezoin

So the selection date is today then?

My recruiter advised the 16th but I thought it a little odd that selections would be done on a Sunday.


----------



## Rohandro

Soooooooo....anyone get a job offer yet?


----------



## DAA

Rohandro said:
			
		

> Soooooooo....anyone get a job offer yet?



You probably won't hear anything until early next week.


----------



## SJantzi

I have been reading through this thread, and i am concerned i am doing something wrong; 
I was merit listed in July, 2013, for Infantry , and was informed I was high on the merit list. Is there something i should be doing to ensure i pop out for selections? 
Thx.


----------



## DAA

SJantzi said:
			
		

> I have been reading through this thread, and i am concerned i am doing something wrong;
> I was merit listed in July, 2013, for Infantry , and was informed I was high on the merit list. Is there something i should be doing to ensure i pop out for selections?
> Thx.



If you haven't been in contact with your CFRC within the past little while, you should give them a call to find out what's up with your file.  If you were in fact Merit Listed back in Jul 13 and haven't heard anything since, then something is wrong.


----------



## Rohandro

DAA said:
			
		

> You probably won't hear anything until early next week.


..Well then time to go sit in a corner and hibernate until next week


----------



## SJantzi

DAA said:
			
		

> If you haven't been in contact with your CFRC within the past little while, you should give them a call to find out what's up with your file.  If you were in fact Merit Listed back in Jul 13 and haven't heard anything since, then something is wrong.



Thanks, I had spoken with them and were surprised about the length as well, but I was informed Infantry is currently being selected. So hopefully I make the list and hear soon!


----------



## DAA

SJantzi said:
			
		

> Thanks, I had spoken with them and were surprised about the length as well, but I was informed Infantry is currently being selected. So hopefully I make the list and hear soon!



Just try and maintain contact, at least once every 30 days.  Even if it is to say "Hello, I'm still alive."  But that's another story.......


----------



## SJantzi

Haha will do, many thanks DAA. 
As well, to prevent sounding self-centered with my earlier post, best of luck to the rest of you merited for Infantry! Feel free to PM, I would like to share stories and excitement for BMQ.


----------



## Rohandro

I hope everyone else isnt as bored as I am :boring:


----------



## SJantzi

Today a recruiter informed me some may wait longer because selections are made in zones as well. The example given was; they may only choose to fill infantry from Manitoba. Can this be true?


----------



## cwatson91

Just got a call start my MPAC on april 22


----------



## Rohandro

cwatson91 said:
			
		

> Just got a call start my MPAC on april 22


Congratulations  Military Police?


----------



## SJantzi

Congratulations cwatson91!


----------



## cwatson91

Yes sir!


----------



## cwatson91

Thank you SJantzi


----------



## DAA

SJantzi said:
			
		

> Today a recruiter informed me some may wait longer because selections are made in zones as well. The example given was; they may only choose to fill infantry from Manitoba. Can this be true?



NO and that's one I never heard before!

But come to think of it, that's not such a bad idea.  Infantry are required to build defensive positions from time to time and one would think that people from Manitoba would be pretty good at filling sandbags, so they might make good infantry soldiers.


----------



## SJantzi

DAA said:
			
		

> NO and that's one I never heard before!
> 
> But come to think of it, that's not such a bad idea.  Infantry are required to build defensive positions from time to time and one would think that people from Manitoba would be pretty good at filling sandbags, so they might make good infantry soldiers.



I believe what they meant was, Manitoba only during one selection period. I still figured it to be bogus. I like your humor DAA


----------



## DAA

SJantzi said:
			
		

> I believe what they meant was, Manitoba only during one selection period. I still figured it to be bogus. I like your humor DAA



Selections are now done on a national basis with no preference given to specific areas or regions.  So once you're merit listed, you are now competing for that job, against "all" applicants and not just the ones from your local area.


----------



## Wezoin

Just got the call (yesterday), BMOQ starting May 5th  ;D


----------



## Rohandro

Wezoin said:
			
		

> Just got the call (yesterday), BMOQ starting May 5th  ;D



congratulations what trade are you in for?


----------



## Drake.Kho

Wezoin said:
			
		

> Just got the call (yesterday), BMOQ starting May 5th  ;D



are you apply as a ROTP? or DEO?


----------



## verstrat10

Wezoin said:
			
		

> Just got the call (yesterday), BMOQ starting May 5th  ;D



Hey bud congrats! I guess i'll be seein' yeah in St Jean May 5th!


----------



## Goose15

Drake.Kho said:
			
		

> are you apply as a ROTP? or DEO?



Since first round for ROTP is in April I believe DEO is a safe assumption.

Edit to add: I also checked his post history


----------



## Wezoin

Rohandro said:
			
		

> congratulations what trade are you in for?



Thanks, going DEO Pilot


----------



## DeadEye229

Hopefully I get a call for infantry this week ive waited so long! 

GOODLUCK TO EVERYONE


----------



## JoeDos

I hope to get my call to do my medical/interview this week.



			
				DeadEye229 said:
			
		

> Hopefully I get a call for infantry this week ive waited so long!
> 
> GOODLUCK TO EVERYONE



Also how long is so long haha? I have been in the process for almost a year now.


----------



## KerryBlue

J_M_J_D said:
			
		

> I hope to get my call to do my medical/interview this week.
> 
> Also how long is so long haha? I have been in the process for almost a year now.



For us waiting for meds/interview were probably not going to here until after April 1...., at which point I will be 9 days shy of a full year..


----------



## JoeDos

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> For us waiting for meds/interview were probably not going to here until after April 1...., at which point I will be 9 days shy of a full year..



Very, very likely. I am only just hoping I get a call this week, I know it wont likely be until April for when we may get our meds/interview.


----------



## KerryBlue

J_M_J_D said:
			
		

> Very, very likely. I am only just hoping I get a call this week, I know it wont likely be until April for when we may get our meds/interview.



From what I heard calls for booking med/interviews won't be going out until the new fiscal year...so more likely may for everything we need..


----------



## Drake.Kho

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> From what I heard calls for booking med/interviews won't be going out until the new fiscal year...so more likely may for everything we need..



I'm not sure when the deadline for ROPT applicants is, but i was told by CFRC Toronto that they will be focusing exclusively on interviewing and med testing ROTP applicants only till the deadline.


----------



## DeadEye229

J_M_J_D said:
			
		

> I hope to get my call to do my medical/interview this week.
> 
> 
> Also how long is so long haha? I have been in the process for almost a year now.



ive been in the process since june haha the recruiting process involves alot of waiting. keep in touch with ur file managers and let him know you're eager to continue on with the process thats what i did and he booked me my medical in January and my interview was in February. Just keep in touch and be patient thats all you could really do! For those wondering i applied for infantry soldier


----------



## KerryBlue

Drake.Kho said:
			
		

> I'm not sure when the deadline for ROPT applicants is, but i was told by CFRC Toronto that they will be focusing exclusively on interviewing and med testing ROTP applicants only till the deadline.



I am not an ROTP applicant, but that does make sense. Acceptances for ROTP start going out in April, but the deadline for them to apply was back in January.


----------



## Goose15

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> I am not an ROTP applicant, but that does make sense. Acceptances for ROTP start going out in April, but the deadline for them to apply was back in January.



I believe that makes sense. That very well could be a reference to the "deadline" for proper merit listing; or simply up to [and perhaps including] the day first round selections take place.


----------



## Rohandro

So Im assuming noone got a call today?


----------



## Winter727

No call on my end... CFRC Toronto said they would have a list of successful applicants on April 1st. I remember you posting the same thing in the past.


----------



## Rohandro

Winter727 said:
			
		

> No call on my end... CFRC Toronto said they would have a list of successful applicants on April 1st. I remember you posting the same thing in the past.



In my long time as an applicant Ive learned not to have absolute trust in everything the CFRCs tell me


----------



## Jordan10

I'd imagine since last Tuesday was apparently the selection date for the ncm's , calls would start going out this week sometime? Has anybody heard anything for any trades today?


----------



## Goose15

Jordan10 said:
			
		

> I'd imagine since last Tuesday was apparently the selection date for the ncm's , calls would start going out this week sometime? Has anybody heard anything for any trades today?



All depends on you particular CFRC.


----------



## Traintosucceed

No call on my end today. My file was put forward to be merit listed on March the 5th. I guess its just a waiting game from here.


----------



## Goose15

Traintosucceed said:
			
		

> No call on my end today. My file was put forward to be merit listed on March the 5th. I guess its just a waiting game from here.



Have you double-checked to make sure you were/have been merit-listed since then? Always good and recommended [at least to myself] to make sure.


----------



## Traintosucceed

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Have you double-checked to make sure you were/have been merit-listed since then? Always good and recommended [at least to myself] to make sure.



I usually keep in contact on a monthly basis, but now that you mention it, I'm going to get in contact with my local CFRC tomorrow. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Jordan10

Good call, I confirmed a couple weeks ago and I am merit listed for infantry, they wouldn't give me a straight answer about when they were making calls for job offers though. Guess we all keep waiting!


----------



## DeadEye229

Still no call on my end


----------



## Pinggew

Don't get your hopes up. You will eventually get in. Just depends on how long you want to wait.


----------



## jurskinator

Got my call this morning for DEO Pilot!! ;D I'll be seeing everyone else who got an offer on May 5th at BMOQ! To the rest of you, good luck, your job offer will come!


----------



## Jordan10

Does anyone know if they will be making calls each day for ncm trades? For example I see some people have received a call today, does that mean the selections have been completed for this round, or will it be an ongoing process over the next few days? Thanks!


----------



## KerryBlue

Jordan10 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if they will be making calls each day for ncm trades? For example I see some people have received a call today, does that mean the selections have been completed for this round, or will it be an ongoing process over the next few days? Thanks!



It will be on going until all the spots for FY 2014-2015 are filled, and their are 441 for infantry. Relax if you are merit listed you are further ahead then most people hoping to get in for FY 2014-2015.


----------



## verstrat10

EJAY said:
			
		

> Got my call this morning for DEO Pilot!! ;D I'll be seeing everyone else who got an offer on May 5th at BMOQ! To the rest of you, good luck, your job offer will come!



Congrats EJAY! Ill be seeing yeah May 5th!


----------



## MacIssac

According to forces.ca a few more trades just went into demand such as ACISS and Air Weapons System tech. just to give a little bit more hope to applicants waiting for things like medicals/interviews/merit list


----------



## Wezoin

EJAY said:
			
		

> Got my call this morning for DEO Pilot!! ;D I'll be seeing everyone else who got an offer on May 5th at BMOQ! To the rest of you, good luck, your job offer will come!



Congratulations!  Looks like our group is going to have a decent number of pilots.


----------



## kanataguy1

I just talked to my recruiting center and the next round of calls for medical and interviews will be going out apr 1st


----------



## MacIssac

kanataguy1 said:
			
		

> I just talked to my recruiting center and the next round of calls for medical and interviews will be going out apr 1st


Music to my ears lol ;D


----------



## KerryBlue

kanataguy1 said:
			
		

> I just talked to my recruiting center and the next round of calls for medical and interviews will be going out apr 1st



This must be from CFRC Ottawa, hallelujah only 6 months of waiting by the time I get the call....


----------



## Rohandro

I feel like its a bit weird that barely anyone has heard anything and its the middle of the week


----------



## Winter727

Rohandro said:
			
		

> I feel like its a bit weird that barely anyone has heard anything and its the middle of the week



I'm betting on the fact that next week is probably when things will pick up. No worries


----------



## KerryBlue

Rohandro said:
			
		

> I feel like its a bit weird that barely anyone has heard anything and its the middle of the week



Well part of it is also a lot of CFRC's for some reason are waiting until 1 Apr to even further process applicants, so compared to this time last year there are not as many people merit listed to be selected....


			
				Winter727 said:
			
		

> I'm betting on the fact that next week is probably when things will pick up. No worries



This is probably pretty on the money as to what is going to happen...


----------



## Rohandro

You guys are probably right but a man can dream can't he? :')


----------



## KerryBlue

Oh believe me, I've been dreaming for almost six months that I would get a medical and Interview booked someday soon....


----------



## MacIssac

It would be awesome if we all get in for may 5th bmq lol


----------



## Rohandro

MacIssac said:
			
		

> It would be awesome if we all get in for may 5th bmq lol


Im pretty sure the may 5th date is BMOQ, April 26 or 28th or something like that is BMQ well the nearest date I know of atleast


----------



## MacIssac

Yeah your probably right. I may have misread another post.


----------



## KerryBlue

MacIssac said:
			
		

> Yeah your probably right. I may have misread another post.



June or July is probably more realistic....hell even August is probably most likely for lots of us..


----------



## Rohandro

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> June or July is probably more realistic....hell even August is probably most likely for lots of us..



Thank god Im merit listed Kerry, I feel so bad for you and others in your situation who got screwed over like you did. I really do hope you get through quickly


----------



## Goose15

Jordan10 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if they will be making calls each day for ncm trades? For example I see some people have received a call today, does that mean the selections have been completed for this round, or will it be an ongoing process over the next few days? Thanks!





			
				KerryBlue said:
			
		

> It will be on going until all the spots for FY 2014-2015 are filled, and their are 441 for infantry. Relax if you are merit listed you are further ahead then most people hoping to get in for FY 2014-2015.



To expand on KB's post:

They will be continuing to make calls and selections until the FY numbers are met or as needs require. However, there are multiple "rounds" in the sense that not all trade selections occur at one singular time. Selections are made throughout the year on an ongoing basis. So, someone like myself or KB who are not merit listed now are still able to be selected once we are. We would not have to wait until the next FY began; as long as spots are still available, which there undoubtedly should be.


----------



## RectorCR

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> It will be on going until all the spots for FY 2014-2015 are filled, and their are 441 for infantry. Relax if you are merit listed you are further ahead then most people hoping to get in for FY 2014-2015.



Where did you get that number from (441 for infantry)? You're file manager?
My recruiting centre won't tell me anything. 
I was there yesterday and one person told me when I asked about selection "You know just as much as I do about selection..." FML


----------



## DAA

RectorCR said:
			
		

> Where did you get that number from (441 for infantry)? You're file manager?
> My recruiting centre won't tell me anything.
> I was there yesterday and one person told me when I asked about selection "You know just as much as I do about selection..." FML



"441", seems kind of low to me.  I think the CF might have hired close to 500 last year but still, it seems reasonable.


----------



## KerryBlue

RectorCR said:
			
		

> Where did you get that number from (441 for infantry)? You're file manager?
> My recruiting centre won't tell me anything.
> I was there yesterday and one person told me when I asked about selection "You know just as much as I do about selection..." FML



Yep, well sometimes my RC is useless. Like when I ask the question when am I going to be further processed. Then there are times where they are actually very helpful, and have good information but most of that is post recruiting process stuff.


----------



## OdoyleRules

Hey DAA, any news on your side of this? I thought the results from the selection on the 18th would of been out by now?

So far no one has comment on any NCM hiring.


----------



## DAA

OdoyleRules said:
			
		

> Hey DAA, any news on your side of this? I thought the results from the selection on the 18th would of been out by now?
> 
> So far no one has comment on any NCM hiring.



I think the 18th were for DEO occupations, so I think some of the people picked up were for DEO Pilot and have already posted here.  Other than that, not quite sure what to make of it.  Seems like pickings may have been rather slim.


----------



## Goose15

DAA said:
			
		

> I think the 18th were for DEO occupations, so I think some of the people picked up were for DEO Pilot and have already posted here.  Other than that, not quite sure what to make of it.  Seems like pickings may have been rather slim.



Are there particular times in the year they would hire on more people out of the recruiting numbers than others?

Simply a question of interest since not all spots are given out on the first selection date. Or would that imply a method to the madness?


----------



## DAA

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Are there particular times in the year they would hire on more people out of the recruiting numbers than others?
> 
> Simply a question of interest since not all spots are given out on the first selection date. Or would that imply a method to the madness?



There is a method to the "madness" but far more complicated than anyone could explain.  Generally, it's just a steady stream based on available applicants to available positions to available BMQ/BMOQ vacancies.

Nothing more.


----------



## Goose15

DAA said:
			
		

> There is a method to the "madness" but far more complicated than anyone could explain.  Generally, it's just a steady stream based on available applicants to available positions to available BMQ/BMOQ vacancies.
> 
> Nothing more.



Fair enough. 

PS: Nothing negative meant by "madness", simply using an expression.


----------



## MacIssac

I couldn't help my self lol


----------



## Rohandro

DAA said:
			
		

> I think the 18th were for DEO occupations, so I think some of the people picked up were for DEO Pilot and have already posted here.  Other than that, not quite sure what to make of it.  Seems like pickings may have been rather slim.



If that is true then that absolutely sucks..probably won't get picked up anytime soon then I guess


----------



## Sharp

Wait a second... Isn't the recruiting process even longer after the medical/interview?

Should I be complaining or excited?


----------



## Goose15

Sharp said:
			
		

> Wait a second... Isn't the recruiting process even longer after the medical/interview?
> 
> Should I be complaining or excited?



Eh?


----------



## Sharp

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Eh?



Well I don't know... Lol


----------



## Goose15

Sharp said:
			
		

> Well I don't know... Lol



You referring to the time to be selected? Obviously that varies


----------



## MacIssac

Sharp said:
			
		

> Wait a second... Isn't the recruiting process even longer after the medical/interview?
> 
> Should I be complaining or excited?


I've heard of some being told they were merit listed after their interview and medical but I think before a job offer is given the medical has to clear ottawa first.


----------



## Brandonfw

MacIssac said:
			
		

> I've heard of some being told they were merit listed after their interview and medical but I think before a job offer is given the medical has to clear ottawa first.



I had my Interview a week before my Medical processing, and was told after the Interview that I am now merit listed... After the Medical, to which I was told that I am medically fit, the Medical Officer told me that my medical file has to be sent to Ottawa for a higher up to process because they can "over rule" their judgement on my medical, so they need to clear it first. If they deem me medically unfit, I will receive a letter in the mail within 6 weeks.

Hope this helps,


-Brandonfw


----------



## MacIssac

I figured it was something along those lines. At least you were able to get past that hurdle lol


----------



## Brandonfw

MacIssac said:
			
		

> I figured it was something along those lines. At least you were able to get past that hurdle lol



 I've been waiting for over a year now haha. I am just glad that ALL the paper work on my end is now complete, and that I can relax and wait for the call 
I figured that since it will take up to 6 weeks to see if I get mail or not, that I wont receive a call during that time, so anytime from mid April and on I could receive a call, since I was Interviewed for Veh Tech, which is in demand. But who knows, one can hope right? RIGHT?! haha


----------



## MacIssac

"Waiting is the hardest part" lol but I hope you get the call soon, but shows you are dedicated to be waiting over a year


----------



## Brandonfw

Oh I know, and thanks 

Good luck to you as well, hopefully you get all your stuff completed soon!

-Brandon


----------



## DAA

Brandonfw said:
			
		

> I had my Interview a week before my Medical processing, and was told after the Interview that I am now merit listed



Did you follow up a week or two after and "confirm" that you were in fact Merit Listed?  Bet you didn't!


----------



## Brandonfw

DAA said:
			
		

> Did you follow up a week or two after and "confirm" that you were in fact Merit Listed?  Bet you didn't!



No, no I did not. It has only been 9 days since my Medical has been completed. I was told by the person who conducted my Interview to follow up after a few weeks though. 

-Brandonfw


----------



## DAA

Brandonfw said:
			
		

> No, no I did not. It has only been 9 days since my Medical has been completed. I was told by the person who conducted my Interview to follow up after a few weeks though.
> 
> -Brandonfw



Okay, just wanted to make sure that you knew it's a good thing to follow up a few weeks afterwards.


----------



## Brandonfw

DAA said:
			
		

> Okay, just wanted to make sure that you knew it's a good thing to follow up a few weeks afterwards.



I just got off the phone with them now, and I was told that, No I am not merit listed right now, as my medical has to clear first, and to call back within the next two weeks to find out if I have been as I have been "recommended". During my Interview, my Interviewer said she noticed that I have called for updates several times which is good. I will call back next Friday for another update and see, and so forth.

Thanks for letting me know none the less DAA 

-Brandonfw


----------



## Rohandro

Spoke to a recruiter at CFRC Toronto today he said that selections for NCM's such as infantry were on the 18th but even though you may have been selected they have to wait for some sort of priority list from Ottawa to be updated before they can let us know. Hopefully DAA can confirm this to be true? Dont give up hope just yet boys ;D


----------



## Winter727

Rohandro said:
			
		

> Spoke to a recruiter at CFRC Toronto today he said that selections for NCM's such as infantry were on the 18th but even though you may have been selected they have to wait for some sort of priority list from Ottawa to be updated before they can let us know. Hopefully DAA can confirm this to be true? Dont give up hope just yet boys ;D



That's what I was talking about before, I was told when I called that they will hopefully receive this list by April 1st.


----------



## Rohandro

LOL sorry man when you said april 1st I didnt know actually know what you were talking about


----------



## Goose15

Brandonfw said:
			
		

> I had my Interview a week before my Medical processing, and was told after the Interview that I am now merit listed... After the Medical, to which I was told that I am medically fit, the Medical Officer told me that my medical file has to be sent to Ottawa for a higher up to process because they can "over rule" their judgement on my medical, so they need to clear it first. If they deem me medically unfit, I will receive a letter in the mail within 6 weeks.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> 
> -Brandonfw



DAA is this accurate? After my medical - which was actually the same day as my interview - they told me I could not be merit-listed until AFTER Ottawa's approval.

Edit to add:

Never mind, I saw the below. It does bring up another question though: what exactly does "recommended" mean in the case DAA?:




			
				Brandonfw said:
			
		

> I just got off the phone with them now, and I was told that, No I am not merit listed right now, as my medical has to clear first, and to call back within the next two weeks to find out if I have been as I have been "recommended". During my Interview, my Interviewer said she noticed that I have called for updates several times which is good. I will call back next Friday for another update and see, and so forth.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know none the less DAA
> 
> -Brandonfw


----------



## DAA

Goose15 said:
			
		

> DAA is this accurate? After my medical - which was actually the same day as my interview - they told me I could not be merit-listed until AFTER Ottawa's approval.
> 
> Edit to add:
> 
> Never mind, I saw the below. It does bring up another question though: what exactly does "recommended" mean in the case DAA?:



Sometimes, things can and do happen "out of sequence" but at the end of the day, everything must be done, prior to being Merit Listed.  Generally, if you do the Med and Interview on the same day, they still have to wait for the Medical Exam results to be "approved".  Provided there are no glaring issues, they could probably Merit List you without having the approved medical back but in most cases, they tend not to do that, just to be on the safe side.

So my guess the use of the term "recommended", means recommended for Merit Listing pending receipt of the approved medical.


----------



## Goose15

DAA said:
			
		

> Sometimes, things can and do happen "out of sequence" but at the end of the day, everything must be done, prior to being Merit Listed.  Generally, if you do the Med and Interview on the same day, they still have to wait for the Medical Exam results to be "approved".  Provided there are no glaring issues, they could probably Merit List you without having the approved medical back but in most cases, they tend not to do that, just to be on the safe side.
> 
> So my guess the use of the term "recommended", means recommended for Merit Listing pending receipt of the approved medical.



Oh okay that makes good sense. Thank you for the clarification


----------



## Traintosucceed

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Have you double-checked to make sure you were/have been merit-listed since then? Always good and recommended [at least to myself] to make sure.



Update; I was officially merit listed on March the 10th for Aircraft Structure Technician according to my local CFRC. I was told all I can do now is wait and see do I get picked. I'm used to the waiting game, so it's nothing new to me. I've been going through the recruiting process now for 11 months. I've used the time wisely to prepare myself physically and mentally. I would recommend anyone to else do the same.


----------



## Goose15

Traintosucceed said:
			
		

> Update; I was officially merit listed on March the 10th for Aircraft Structure Technician according to my local CFRC. I was told all I can do now is wait and see do I get picked. I'm used to the waiting game, so it's nothing new to me. I've been going through the recruiting process now for 11 months. I've used the time wisely to prepare myself physically and mentally. I would recommend anyone to else do the same.



Glad to hear it! Good luck!


----------



## DeadEye229

Let's hope offers go out this week!!!


----------



## armygirl95

Good luck everyone! I'm hoping for my interview this week (wrote my aptitude test Feb 19th). Keeping those fingers crossed for you guys! :-*


----------



## Traintosucceed

As they say, "hurry up and wait". Patience is key. Good luck to all.


----------



## Jordan10

Anyone else excited it's finally April tomorrow? Let's hope the word on the street is in fact true, I know I sure am  ready both mentally and physically for the next step to BMQ! Any other infantry applicants out there??


----------



## SJantzi

Jordan10 said:
			
		

> Anyone else excited it's finally April tomorrow? Let's hope the word on the street is in fact true, I know I sure am  ready both mentally and physically for the next step to BMQ! Any other infantry applicants out there??



Haha yup fingers crossed! Infantry here as well, patiently waiting on merit for 7 months now.


----------



## DAA

Okay, sorry for the late response but I will try my best....



			
				DeadEye229 said:
			
		

> Let's hope offers go out this week!!!



Selections were done two weeks ago, if you haven't been called by now, you probably didn't get selected.



			
				armygirl95 said:
			
		

> Good luck everyone! I'm hoping for my interview this week (wrote my aptitude test Feb 19th). Keeping those fingers crossed for you guys! :-*



Good luck to you too but "Selection Dates" has absolutely nothing to do with whether or not you're going to get scheduled for your Medical and Interview.



			
				Jordan10 said:
			
		

> Anyone else excited it's finally April tomorrow? Let's hope the word on the street is in fact true, I know I sure am  ready both mentally and physically for the next step to BMQ! Any other infantry applicants out there??



Yup, tomorrow is April "Fools" Days!  Just another day on the calendar, has no significance unless you're a bean counter.

Seen allot of posts in the recruiting forums lately with reference to this magical date of "1 Apr".  Still can't see any significance, other than the fact it's April "Fools" Day.


----------



## Traintosucceed

DAA said:
			
		

> Selections were done two weeks ago, if you haven't been called by now, you probably didn't get selected.



What does this mean for those of us who did not receive a call? How long before the next selection date rolls around?


----------



## DAA

Traintosucceed said:
			
		

> What does this mean for those of us who did not receive a call? How long before the next selection date rolls around?



I guess it means you just have to wait even more.  21 Apr,  there are no BMQ's scheduled to start in the month of May and the next one I think is like the first week of Jun.

Also, think I saw something like "Ottawa has to approve the selections and that won't be done until after 1 Apr" or something similar to that.  Good luck with that one but you never know, stranger things have happened.

The lucky few who were selected, were probably enrolled today or earlier.


----------



## Winter727

DAA said:
			
		

> I guess it means you just have to wait even more.  21 Apr,  there are no BMQ's scheduled to start in the month of May and the next one I think is like the first week of Jun.
> 
> Also, think I saw something like "Ottawa has to approve the selections and that won't be done until after 1 Apr" or something similar to that.  Good luck with that one but you never know, stranger things have happened.
> 
> The lucky few who were selected, were probably enrolled today or earlier.



I hear you. I've called CFRC Toronto and the individual who picks up the phone has told me the same thing twice. Wait for April 1st as those confirmed will most likely receive a call around that time. Either I'm not clear enough when I ask my question or he isn't understanding me. The individual has brought up some list...Priority list or selections list saying that they wouldn't know who is going to the next BMQ until they receive it. That is what I have been told.


----------



## KerryBlue

Winter727 said:
			
		

> Just want to get this show on the road and take my next step in life.



Tell me about it, at least you've done your medical and interview and are merit listed....


----------



## DAA

Winter727 said:
			
		

> I've called CFRC Toronto and the individual who picks up the phone isn't understanding me.  The individual has brought up some list...Priority list or selections list saying that they wouldn't know who is going to the next BMQ until they receive it.
> 
> Just want to get this show on the road and take my next step in life.



Oh no, the person understands you perfectly.  They just don't know how to say what they need to say.  Simple as that.

The later part in yellow, is probably true.......


----------



## Winter727

Alright, fair game.


----------



## DeadEye229

If selections actually did already happen then that really sucks. I was really hyped about it being the 1st of April hoping calls would go out. Surprises me that no one has shared that they got a call considering selections were supposedly done 2 weeks ago. Still waiting for that infantry call!


----------



## Jayjaycf

There have been a few people who got called, maybe there weren't that many spot to fill on the 18 selection, now suck it up and wait some more, most of youre post have been whining about not getting called, bitching about it on the forum wont make things any faster for you. April 21 is the next selection date good luck on that one.


----------



## Newguy1

Anyone know what trades are up for selection april 21?


----------



## KerryBlue

Probably any NCM trade with spots to fill....


----------



## Jordan10

I just got back from my recruitment centre to just touch base and I was told by my recruiting officer "you can be selected at any time for infantry as it is the largest trade in numbers. The selection dates for infantry occur all the time and are not necessarily on specific dates" . So I guess that doesn't apply for all trades but those of you applying for infantry, it sounds to me like you can receive an offer at anytime if you have been merit listed. So keep your heads up it'll happen!


----------



## Mab163

Any idea when is the next pilot selection?


----------



## DAA

Jordan10 said:
			
		

> I just got back from my recruitment centre to just touch base and I was told by my recruiting officer "you can be selected at any time for infantry as it is the largest trade in numbers. The selection dates for infantry occur all the time and are not necessarily on specific dates" . So I guess that doesn't apply for all trades but those of you applying for infantry, it sounds to me like you can receive an offer at anytime if you have been merit listed. So keep your heads up it'll happen!



Your "recruiting officer" has no control over selections and yes there are specific dates.  However, there can be occassions when onezies or twozies could be selected on short notice.



			
				Mab163 said:
			
		

> Any idea when is the next pilot selection?



Probably sometime around the first week of Jul.


----------



## Mab163

DAA said:
			
		

> Probably sometime around the first week of Jul.



Wow! Thank you DAA for your quick answer. I believed that another selection will take place before BMOQ in May...


----------



## FwuzzyWabbit

Called my CFRC today for an update on my application. Was told my references were called and that they're just waiting on some check to come back and I should be merit listed in the coming weeks, recommending that I should call in the next week and a half to see. Applied for ACISS and was wondering what the selections are like for this trade.


----------



## DAA

Mab163 said:
			
		

> Wow! Thank you DAA for your quick answer. I believed that another selection will take place before BMOQ in May...



That's entirely possible for BMOQ (DEO Serial).  There may very well be openings available that would definitely need to be filled.

So short notice or as required selections could very well take place.


----------



## Mab163

DAA said:
			
		

> That's entirely possible for BMOQ (DEO Serial).  There may very well be openings available that would definitely need to be filled.
> 
> So short notice or as required selections could very well take place.



Glad to hear that! Thank you once again DAA!


----------



## wedge1

Reading around these past few days I feel that there's a lot of FUD (fear, uncertainty, doubt) on the recruiting forums.  I've been sitting on the merit list for the past year, looking at getting passed up for another selection (because it's already happened apparently) and having to re-do my interview and medical, but what else is there?  Reading and discussing it online until my head explodes or just keep waiting?

Don't worry so much about selection dates, just keep everything current and keep waiting, because in the end worrying about it will not change anything.


----------



## sebas132

Jordan10 said:
			
		

> Anyone else excited it's finally April tomorrow? Let's hope the word on the street is in fact true, I know I sure am  ready both mentally and physically for the next step to BMQ! Any other infantry applicants out there??



Yes also waiting for infantry.. the told me to call them back the 2nd week of april to schedule my interview and medical so i'll call tomorrow hope to be with some of you guys this summer at st-jean.


----------



## Rohandro

Spoke to someone about the priority list today, they said infantry is 4th on the list and theres nothing even close in regards to infantry selections. Right now the biggest priority is ROTP, just thought I should let you guys know.


----------



## BlueShield

lol... my trade is the 6th on list.........LOL.......not in demand at all````


----------



## DAA

Rohandro said:
			
		

> Spoke to someone about the priority list today, they said infantry is 4th on the list and theres nothing even close in regards to infantry selections. Right now the biggest priority is ROTP, just thought I should let you guys know.



Learned something new today.  The "priority list", never heard that one before.     :facepalm:


----------



## Rohandro

DAA said:
			
		

> Learned something new today.  The "priority list", never heard that one before.     :facepalm:



tisk tisk to the recruiters making up fake lists then  :


----------



## BlueShield

DAA said:
			
		

> Learned something new today.  The "priority list", never heard that one before.     :facepalm:



The new selecting system they are running this year...?


----------



## petercushing

Any word on when applicants merit list in April will be receiving a job offer or the selection time? Especially in regards to Infantry and NCM.


----------



## Rohandro

petercushing said:
			
		

> Any word on when applicants merit list in April will be receiving a job offer or the selection time? Especially in regards to Infantry and NCM.



your guess is as good as anyone elses..The offer will come when it will come and there aint nothing we can do to speed up it up  :2c:


----------



## KerryBlue

Had you looked back one measly page you would have come across this post by DAA



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> 21 Apr,  there are no BMQ's scheduled to start in the month of May and the next one I think is like the first week of Jun.


----------



## petercushing

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Had you looked back one measly page you would have come across this post by DAA



My mistake I did look through this thread but must have missed it.


----------



## DAA

petercushing said:
			
		

> Any word on when applicants merit list in April will be receiving a job offer or the selection time? Especially in regards to Infantry and NCM.



There are currently no scheduled time for Infantryman.  I "think" the only combat arms trade being selected (ie; 4 Apr and 21 Apr) is probably Artilleryman.  The rest are pretty much support occupations.

Calls for the 4 Apr selections should be going out this week.

Good luck!


----------



## Braveheart

...


----------



## DeadEye229

keep ur heads up youll eventually get the call!


----------



## sebas132

hi guys for those who like me are at Montreal CFRC they are going to schedule  combat trade interview and medical in may . Not before that 
so good luck everyone. 

I just called today the caporal who is in charge of my application.


----------



## DAA

sebas132 said:
			
		

> hi guys for those who like me are at Montreal CFRC they are going to schedule  combat trade interview and medical in may . Not before that
> so good luck everyone.
> 
> I just called today the caporal who is in charge of my application.



Your talking about "scheduling" for additional processing (ie; Medical and Interview), which has nothing to do with "Selections" (ie; those already Merit Listed).


----------



## petercushing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMyCa35_mOg

Anyone else reminded of this song? ;D


----------



## Traintosucceed

With the upcoming selection date rapidly approaching, once again. I'd like to wish everyone good luck. That feeling of anxiousness is returning once again.


----------



## OdoyleRules

Hello everyone!

Just got the call today for Bosn!

It's been a long process so good luck to everyone who is still waiting!


----------



## Rohandro

OdoyleRules said:
			
		

> Hello everyone!
> 
> Just got the call today for Bosn!
> 
> It's been a long process so good luck to everyone who is still waiting!



Congratulations  when is your BMQ?


----------



## joecrack

I got my offer today finally. I have to swear in on the 31st of may. My basic at St. Jean starts on June 2nd.


----------



## Jordan10

Congrats on the offer! Which trade have you been selected for?


----------



## chimo2u

Traintosucceed said:
			
		

> With the upcoming selection date rapidly approaching, once again. I'd like to wish everyone good luck. That feeling of anxiousness is returning once again.



I just noticed you've applied for Air Structure Tech too  wanted to wish you good luck, our fingers are crossed for my son to get his call soon as well. He's all finished processing, his file was in final review/ and then he was told he'd be merit listed... hopefully he'll get a call for a basic trg date in the summer,  we really want him to finish grade 12/ only 2 more months till he graduates! I agree the selection process/ waiting can be very nerve-wracking, but as a former military family of 22 yrs, we know what it means to hurry up and wait!
Good Luck wished, hopefully we won't be waiting too much longer


----------



## Goose15

chimo2u said:
			
		

> I just noticed you've applied for Air Structure Tech too  wanted to wish you good luck, our fingers are crossed for my son to get his call soon as well. He's all finished processing, his file was in final review/ and then he was told he'd be merit listed...



If he has not done so he should call and confirm he has been merit listed. Always recommended to wait a couple weeks after they first tell you to re-confirm.



			
				chimo2u said:
			
		

> ...hopefully he'll get a call for a basic trg date in the summer,  we really want him to finish grade 12/ only 2 more months till he graduates! I agree the selection process/ waiting can be very nerve-wracking, but as a former military family of 22 yrs, we know what it means to hurry up and wait!



With that being the case, if he were get a call beforehand he could just request that he be sent to BMQ after completion. Obviously, there are no guarantees but as I am sure you know, the CAF values education


----------



## conrod94

I was talking to my file manager today and was told that the next selection for Combat engineer will occur on may 26Th. Here's hoping for then!!!


----------



## KerryBlue

Damn, that's earlier then I expected. My file will more then likely not be ready for that. Well more waiting to come  :'(


----------



## petercushing

Conrod94 said:
			
		

> I was talking to my file manager today and was told that the next selection for Combat engineer will occur on may 26Th. Here's hoping for then!!!



I'm gonna take a stab in the dark and say Infantry should be selected around that time too.


----------



## Jayjaycf

Thats all it is a stab in the dark, unless DAA or someone actually spoke to a recruiter about upcoming date in regard to infantry selection your guess doesnt mean much.


----------



## DAA

Jayjaycf said:
			
		

> Thats all it is a stab in the dark, unless DAA or someone actually spoke to a recruiter about upcoming date in regard to infantry selection your guess doesnt mean much.



How would I know, I only guess at this stuff.  The post does sound "reasonable" but at this time, I have no guess.


----------



## petercushing

Jayjaycf said:
			
		

> Thats all it is a stab in the dark, unless DAA or someone actually spoke to a recruiter about upcoming date in regard to infantry selection your guess doesnt mean much.



To bad you couldn't put yourself in cryofreeze timed to wake up with you get a job offer.  ;D

But always good to have extra time to get that much more prepared and to spend with the people you'll be leaving behind for a bit.


----------



## conrod94

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Damn, that's earlier then I expected. My file will more then likely not be ready for that. Well more waiting to come  :'(



Have you Scheduled your interview or medical yet?


----------



## Jayjaycf

petercushing said:
			
		

> To bad you couldn't put yourself in cryofreeze timed to wake up with you get a job offer.  ;D
> 
> But always good to have extra time to get that much more prepared and to spend with the people you'll be leaving behind for a bit.



That would be awesome, ill try to get ahold of my file manager next week and see if he has any info concerning infantry selection. Hopefully your blind guess will turn out to be somewhat close.


----------



## joecrack

Jordan10 said:
			
		

> Congrats on the offer! Which trade have you been selected for?



Thank you. It has been a long process for me. I have been selected for AVN tech , which was my first pick.


----------



## KerryBlue

Conrod94 said:
			
		

> Have you Scheduled your interview or medical yet?



HA that's a nice joke. Nope 6 months and still nothing...


----------



## Treemoss

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> HA that's a nice joke. Nope 6 months and still nothing...



You saying on top of them? You gotta be on top of them or they just forget about you :S


----------



## KerryBlue

Treemoss said:
			
		

> You saying on top of them? You gotta be on top of them or they just forget about you :S



Is going to the CFRC once a week enough...as well as calling once a week...Believe me I'm trying, and am more the keeping on top of them. Still not a thing.


----------



## JoeDos

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Is going to the CFRC once a week enough...as well as calling once a week...Believe me I'm trying, and am more the keeping on top of them. Still not a thing.



Kerry its only been around two or so months for me and I am starting to get your annoyances and slowly starting to feel your pain. My main trade is "in-demand" and all that I know is that my application is currently still in processing, and once my reliability check clears I will be scheduled for my medical and interview. I call about once every 2 weeks and was told just yesterday "Your file is still in processing. There is no need to contact us as we will contact you." But at this point if I didn't keep in contact with my File Manager I probably wouldn't have been scheduled to do my CFAT. I am probably going to go back to the calling once every month rule, if by chance I still haven't been scheduled that is.


----------



## Infantryman2b

Hopefully my backround check, and liver function test gets processed quick so I can be ready for May selections if there is one. Been waiting since October 2012 for this application process to finally finish. Keep your heads up everyone, our calls coming.


----------



## KerryBlue

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Once my reliability check clears I will be scheduled for my medical and interview.



Not to be a dick, but don't count on it...That's the same line I heard after my CFAT, then again in November when they "forgot" to do it, then after a month I did like they said and came back and whoops we can't process you now, new system sorry.


----------



## JoeDos

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Not to be a dick, but don't count on it...That's the same line I heard after my CFAT, then again in November when they "forgot" to do it, then after a month I did like they said and came back and whoops we can't process you now, new system sorry.



At this point I still hope to get a medical and interview scheduled., I mean they hounded me to get my direct deposit information to reimburse me, but it almost seems like I don't I have the right* to hound them about scheduling my medical and interview. And I know they have been doing my reliability screening since I contacted a few references and they have in fact been contacted. 

Not everyone is having so much of an issue it seems, there are some people getting contacted for theirs and there are some people who aren't its just a battle of the waiting.


----------



## geterdone123

On the merit list for combat engineering, hoping to get the call soon!


----------



## geterdone123

Also I was wondering, does anybody know if/when you get a job offer, do they email you as well as a phone call? My voicemail sometimes deletes messages before I get a chance to hear them, and I'm a little worried about missing it.


----------



## Goose15

geterdone123 said:
			
		

> Also I was wondering, does anybody know if/when you get a job offer, do they email you as well as a phone call? My voicemail sometimes deletes messages before I get a chance to hear them, and I'm a little worried about missing it.



My best friend only got a phone call (left a voicemail and he called back) based on what he told me. If that is the case with your phone though (and you do not have another primary number they could call) I would contact your CFRC and explain that email would the best option for contacting you.


----------



## petercushing

Goose15 said:
			
		

> My best friend only got a phone call (left a voicemail and he called back) based on what he told me. If that is the case with your phone though (and you do not have another primary number they could call) I would contact your CFRC and explain that email would the best option for contacting you.



Do they call from a Private Number or Blocked Call? I have those numbers blacklisted on my phone.


----------



## Goose15

petercushing said:
			
		

> Do they call from a Private Number or Blocked Call? I have those numbers blacklisted on my phone.



CFRCs numbers are blocked.


----------



## Buchanan1950

Can anyone tell me when the next merit boards are being held for:

- Crewman (Army)
- Com. Eng (Army)
- Boatswain (Navy) 

I'm in the tail end of my application and wondering what my chances are for making BMQ in June. Thanks!


----------



## Treemoss

Goose15 said:
			
		

> CFRCs numbers are blocked.



Lol, you for real?


----------



## Winter727

When CFRC Toronto called my cell for an offer, it showed up as the main line number.


----------



## KerryBlue

Winter727 said:
			
		

> When CFRC Toronto called my cell for an offer, it showed up as the main line number.



Ditto this. Never once did the CFRC's number show up as private or blocked.


----------



## SJantzi

CFRC Hamilton had always been a blocked number for me. Must depend on your RC.


----------



## Goose15

Winter727 said:
			
		

> When CFRC Toronto called my cell for an offer, it showed up as the main line number.





			
				SJantzi said:
			
		

> CFRC Hamilton had always been a blocked number for me. Must depend on your RC.



Interesting. I guess it must be CFRC dependant. Mine has always been blocked. The recruiter who called me the first time, after noticing my surprise at a blocked number, informed me that most were blocked as per protocol. I gather he may have been mistaken by the above.


----------



## Goose15

Buchanan1950 said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me when the next merit boards are being held for:
> 
> - Crewman (Army)
> - Com. Eng (Army)
> - Boatswain (Navy)



This thread is more likely to give you an answer for that: Selection Dates



			
				Buchanan1950 said:
			
		

> I'm in the tail end of my application and wondering what my chances are for making BMQ in June. Thanks!



I would NOT use the dates you are given as a sign of when you will be leaving for BMQ. 

Good luck


----------



## DAA

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Interesting. I guess it must be CFRC dependant. Mine has always been blocked. The recruiter who called me the first time, after noticing my surprise at a blocked number, informed me that most were blocked as per protocol. I gather he may have been mistaken by the above.



I find it hard to believe, that a Government Department like Recruiting is paying for the "blocking" of their phone number.


----------



## JoeDos

My CFRC doesn't block theirs. It shows up as Govt. Of Canada.


----------



## Goose15

DAA said:
			
		

> I find it hard to believe, that a Government Department like Recruiting is paying for the "blocking" of their phone number.



Not sure quite what to tell you to be honest. It's blocked every time they call me and the recruiter I spoke to told me that it was protocol :dunno:


----------



## Buchanan1950

I would NOT use the dates you are given as a sign of when you will be leaving for BMQ. 

Good luck 



Thanks Goose15, appreciate it. 

Does anyone have a general idea of how long the background check can take?


----------



## MacIssac

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> My CFRC doesn't block theirs. It shows up as Govt. Of Canada.


When Hamilton called me it came up unknown name, I now pick up any unknown name or number and end up hearing a pre recorded message that I just won a cruise lol


----------



## George Wallace

Mac Isaac said:
			
		

> When Hamilton called me it came up unknown name, I now pick up any unknown name or number and end up hearing a pre recorded message that I just won a cruise lol



Applying for a Navy Trade, are you?     >


----------



## MrMace

Anyone hear about any combat arm trades getting selected yet?


----------



## petercushing

MrMace said:
			
		

> Anyone hear about any combat arm trades getting selected yet?



No we are all going to have to wait patiently and eagerly.


----------



## DAA

MrMace said:
			
		

> Anyone hear about any combat arm trades getting selected yet?



Only Artymn.  I'm sure some will come out of the shadows shortly.


----------



## petercushing

DAA said:
			
		

> Only Artymn.  I'm sure some will come out of the shadows shortly.



 Excited...


----------



## KerryBlue

DAA said:
			
		

> Only Artymn.  I'm sure some will come out of the shadows shortly.



They'll probably fill all the spots right around the time someone finally calls me for a medical/interview......


----------



## MrMace

I got in touch with recruiters at CFRC Edmonton I was told that Infantry, Arty and Combat Engineers will have selections at the end of May. Good luck.


----------



## conrod94

MrMace said:
			
		

> I got in touch with recruiters at CFRC Edmonton I was told that Infantry, Arty and Combat Engineers will have selections at the end of May. Good luck.



I was told the same by CFRC Halifax. My recruiter had told me that combat engineers will be selected on May 26Th.


----------



## FwuzzyWabbit

FwuzzyWabbit said:
			
		

> Called my CFRC today for an update on my application. Was told my references were called and that they're just waiting on some check to come back and I should be merit listed in the coming weeks, recommending that I should call in the next week and a half to see. Applied for ACISS and was wondering what the selections are like for this trade.



Called Thursday last week and they still had the same thing to say as when I posted this on April 1st. Going to try and get ahold of the CFRC Friday to see if I've finally been merit listed. Would also be cool if someone had any info about ACISS selections.


----------



## Traintosucceed

I got a call last Wednesday to come to my local CFRC and do a second medical. I showed up Thursday and completed the medical. I was then informed I was scheduled for a second interview, which I also completed. At the end of this interview I was told I had a good chance of getting a job position offer early as Tuesday ( I may or may not have seen a computer screen stating that I was to be given a job offer as soon as my paperwork was updated and processed aswell, if everything was good).

Here comes the odd part. To the best of my knowledge and that of those involved that day I was told everything was in good standing. However I've yet to have any contact from my CFRC. I've emailed two different email addresses, one the general inquiry and the other of a officer, without any response. I'm beginning to worry something may have went wrong and I don't want to miss this opportunity. Has anyone else  had an experience like this or similar to it?


----------



## Braveheart

Called in to CFRC Winnipeg today to check on my file and was informed by my file manager that next selection will be end of May. I don't know if ACISS will fall into that selection as I'm not sure what the acronym stands for but I would assume if it's a regular force NCM position you will probably be up for review/consideration at that time if you've been merit listed. Your best source of information would be to call your local recruitment centre and ask though. Fingers crossed, good luck to everyone else waiting.


----------



## PMedMoe

Mods, can this thread be merged with the application process sample one?  It's pretty much turned into that.....

Edit to add:  Case in point:

From Selection Dates:


			
				Traintosucceed said:
			
		

> I got a call last Wednesday to come to my local CFRC and do a second medical. I showed up Thursday and completed the medical. I was then informed I was scheduled for a second interview, which I also completed. At the end of this interview I was told I had a good chance of getting a job position offer early as Tuesday ( I may or may not have seen a computer screen stating that I was to be given a job offer as soon as my paperwork was updated and processed aswell, if everything was good).
> 
> Here comes the odd part. To the best of my knowledge and that of those involved that day I was told everything was in good standing. However I've yet to have any contact from my CFRC. I've emailed two different email addresses, one the general inquiry and the other of a officer, without any response. I'm beginning to worry something may have went wrong and I don't want to miss this opportunity. Has anyone else  had an experience like this or similar to it?



From Application Process Samples:


			
				Traintosucceed said:
			
		

> I got a call last Wednesday to come to my local CFRC and do a second medical. I showed up Thursday and completed the medical. I was then informed I was scheduled for a second interview, which I also completed. At the end of this interview I was told I had a good chance of getting a job position offer early as Tuesday ( I may or may not have seen a computer screen stating that I was to be given a job offer as soon as my paperwork was updated and processed as well, if everything was good).
> 
> Here comes the odd part. To the best of my knowledge and that of those involved that day I was told everything was in good standing. However I've yet to have any contact from my CFRC. I've emailed two different email addresses, the general inquiry and the other of an officer (who conducted my first interview), without any response. I'm beginning to worry something may have went wrong and I don't want to miss this opportunity. Has anyone else had an experience like this or similar to it?



It's like deja vu!   :nod:


----------



## DAA

I'd second that.

"Selection Dates" is now being interpreted as "selections for medical and interviews" rather than "job offers".

Maybe the MODS can magically create a new thread called something like "Processing Dates"?


----------



## PMedMoe

DAA said:
			
		

> Maybe the MODS can magically create a new thread called something like "Processing Dates"?



Oh, let them not and say they did.  It just turns into application/merit listing/etc comparisons and personal stories anyway.  Just an observation.


----------



## Traintosucceed

Last time I checked these forums were here to help people seek the answers they are looking for, not to ridicule them and use them as examples to prove your own points... Whatever floats your boat and makes you feel good about yourself though.


----------



## DAA

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Oh, let them not and say they did.  It just turns into application/merit listing/etc comparisons and personal stories anyway.  Just an observation.



But I like the personal stories, they're better than reading "crime watch" in a newspaper some days.  Besides, it keeps things reasonably organized/on topic and brings newcomers to Army.ca.  Not that they bother to take the time to subscribe   ----->   http://army.ca/subscribe/

Heck, why not make a separate area for "subscribers only", where you might be able to find "more better" answers to your questions.      ;D


----------



## PMedMoe

DAA said:
			
		

> But I like the personal stories, they're better than reading "crime watch" in a newspaper some days.  Besides, it keeps things reasonably organized/on topic and brings newcomers to Army.ca.  Not that they bother to take the time to subscribe   ----->   http://army.ca/subscribe/
> 
> Heck, why not make a separate area for "subscribers only", where you might be able to find "more better" answers to your questions.      ;D



I am a subscriber.   :nod:



			
				Traintosucceed said:
			
		

> Last time I checked these forums were here to help people seek the answers they are looking for, not to ridicule them and use them as examples to prove your own points... Whatever floats your boat and makes you feel good about yourself though.



I'm not ridiculing anyone, your post just happened to come up as a great example (you know the Mods frown on double posts, right?).  Yes, people _do_ seek answers here and having multiple threads on the same topics only makes the search process that much more sluggish.  No wonder people don't want to use it.

And as far as feeling good about myself, I'm fine, thanks.


----------



## JoeDos

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I am a subscriber.   :nod:
> 
> I'm not ridiculing anyone, your post just happened to come up as a great example (you know the Mods frown on double posts, right?).  Yes, people _do_ seek answers here and having multiple threads on the same topics only makes the search process that much more sluggish.  No wonder people don't want to use it.
> 
> And as far as feeling good about myself, I'm fine, thanks.



Off Topic:
Well I just don't plain use the search feature cause it doesn't work 99% of the time.

On Topic:
Does anyone know when selections for Steward are?


----------



## DAA

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Off Topic:
> Well I just don't plain use the search feature cause it doesn't work 99% of the time.
> 
> On Topic:
> Does anyone know when selections for Steward are?



You can always go to Google and in the search bar try "army.ca/?s=" and then after the "=" sign without any spaces, insert your search terms.

Or I can just say, 26 May because you're a subscriber.......


----------



## JoeDos

DAA said:
			
		

> You can always go to Google and in the search bar try "army.ca/?s=" and then after the "=" sign without any spaces, insert your search terms.
> 
> Or I can just say, 26 May because you're a subscriber.......



Thank you kindly  , unfortunately I probably wont make it.


----------



## Treemoss

Maaaan Alpha, just call your CFRC and just say you're ready to go for a medical... pretty crappy theyre dicking you around like this.


----------



## JoeDos

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Maaaan Alpha, just call your CFRC and just say you're ready to go for a medical... pretty crappy theyre dicking you around like this.



Unfortunately I feel that'll do no good, as I contacted my file manager a week or so ago and received this as a response. "Your file is still in processing.There is no need to contact us as we will contact you."


----------



## KerryBlue

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I feel that'll do no good, as I contacted my file manager a week or so ago an received this as a response. "Your file is still in processing.There is no need to contact us as we will contact you."



Welcome to the new recruiting system. No one know's when things will happen, or can tell you anything about your file's status. We're just expected to sit and wait..
I've had a real blast sitting around waiting the last 6 months trying to figure out if I'll ever be booked for a medical or interview

(Yes, I'm whining. :crybaby: )


----------



## JoeDos

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Welcome to the new recruiting system. No one know's when things will happen, or can tell you anything about your file's status. We're just expected to sit and wait..
> I've had a real blast sitting around waiting the last 6 months trying to figure out if I'll ever be booked for a medical or interview
> 
> (Yes, I'm whining. :crybaby: )



I had to break the news to a buddy of mine, he told me that they told him they would give him a call within 2 weeks to schedule a medical and interview, and I told him the harsh reality.. What will really tick me off if they do in fact contact him and not me considering he lived in the states for about a year, and just did his CFAT last week (Same recruiting centre as I).

He insists that they will still contact him within a week or two...

I too am whining  :crybaby:


----------



## KerryBlue

It bothers me, their are a few people who wrote their CFAT around the same time as me and they got processed through(medical/interview) like I was told I should be, and are now sitting merit listed. And here I am whining on an internet forum that I don't have a Med or int date anywhere on the horizon.


----------



## Jordan10

I'm not sure if you can or not, but maybe try switching recruitment centers? I dealt with Hamilton (which is not a far drive from toronto) and was processed very quickly from CFAT through to merit listing. If it is possible I'd recommend that maybe, good luck I hope it works out for you!


----------



## KerryBlue

Jordan10 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if you can or not, but maybe try switching recruitment centers? I dealt with Hamilton (which is not a far drive from toronto) and was processed very quickly from CFAT through to merit listing. If it is possible I'd recommend that maybe, good luck I hope it works out for you!



I already switched from Ottawa to Toronto, and Hamilton is only a detachment of Toronto. Soo yep..


----------



## JoeDos

Unfortunately, switching for me is not an option the only other recruiting center is in Victoria which is a 2.5hr to 3hr drive and a ferry ride away. And Kerry its bothering me as well! I hate whining in general especially on a internet forum, its bad taste but if he does get scheduled before me then something might be up with my application.


----------



## Winter727

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, switching for me is not an option the only other recruiting center is in Victoria which is a 2.5hr to 3hr drive and a ferry ride away. And Kerry its bothering me as well! I hate whining in general especially on a internet forum, its bad taste but if he does get scheduled before me then something fishy is going on.



I wouldn't say fishy, as no one is out to get you.


----------



## JoeDos

Winter727 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say fishy, as no one is out to get you.



I corrected it, I really didn't mean as "They were out to get me" I meant it as something must be wrong with my application, and my file manager isn't telling me jack about it.


----------



## Treemoss

You should guess how my roommate feels... merit listed then taken off it due to paperwork being all messed up. Then someone on here applied straight out of high school and got his position haha... also me being processed faster then him  :


----------



## JoeDos

Treemoss said:
			
		

> You should guess how my roommate feels... merit listed then taken off it due to paperwork being all messed up. Then someone on here applied straight out of high school and got his position haha... also me being processed faster then him  :



Well I applied a year ago, and my buddy applied in November, lived in the states for a year and just did his aptitude test like last week. I would be flustered if he got contacted first, it would honestly make me think something is wrong with my application.


----------



## Treemoss

That would be pretty bad since he was stateside haha x.x


----------



## Traintosucceed

Well ladies and gentlemen, I'd like to take the time to let everyone know I've received my call! BMQ is June 2nd!


----------



## cwatson91

Congrats! What trade?


----------



## Winter727

cwatson91 said:
			
		

> Congrats! What trade?



It's in his sig block...


----------



## SJantzi

If you are using the mobile app forum, signatures are unavailable for viewing.


----------



## Winter727

SJantzi said:
			
		

> If you are using the mobile app forum, signatures are unavailable for viewing.



Noted


----------



## Traintosucceed

cwatson91 said:
			
		

> Congrats! What trade?



Aircraft structure technician.


----------



## Rohandro

Traintosucceed said:
			
		

> Aircraft structure technician.



Congratulations hopefully some more people will start getting their offers soon too


----------



## lelliott

Received my offer yesterday. Starting BMOQ May 5 for MARS Officer!!


----------



## Jordan10

Congrats to everyone on their offers!


----------



## chimo2u

Traintosucceed said:
			
		

> Well ladies and gentlemen, I'd like to take the time to let everyone know I've received my call! BMQ is June 2nd!


Congrats!!! I hope my son receives his call soon - he just checked on his file yesterday with his file manager and he's now finished the final review and been confirmed that he's merit listed. Hopefully the call won't be long coming! He's going for Air Structures Tech as well. He has until end June to finish Highschool, and write his last diploma exam so he can't really leave for BMQ until July , however , we hope and are crossing fingers and toes that he gets his offer soon 
Congratulations and good luck in your upcoming training!


----------



## petercushing

Good going everyone for job offers. Hope I get mine soon.


----------



## blbenzies

Also got my offer! Swear in is May 29!


----------



## mswirski

Any word on selection dates for NCM Weapons Engineering Technician?


----------



## DAA

mswirski said:
			
		

> Any word on selection dates for NCM Weapons Engineering Technician?



26 May.

Good luck!


----------



## chimo2u

Hi DAA  Would you happen to know when the next selections for NCM Air Structure Tech would be?? My son's anxiously awaiting -- but finishing grade 12 too, so the wait is bearable at the moment! 
Thanks!


----------



## petercushing

DAA said:
			
		

> 26 May.
> 
> Good luck!



Same for all Combat Arms trades including Infantry?


----------



## DAA

chimo2u said:
			
		

> Hi DAA  Would you happen to know when the next selections for NCM Air Structure Tech would be?? My son's anxiously awaiting -- but finishing grade 12 too, so the wait is bearable at the moment!
> Thanks!





			
				petercushing said:
			
		

> Same for all Combat Arms trades including Infantry?



 :nod:   26 May.....


----------



## chimo2u

Thank for taking time to update all us "hopefuls" much appreciated


----------



## DAA

chimo2u said:
			
		

> Thank for taking time to update all us "hopefuls" much appreciated





			
				chimo2u said:
			
		

> My son's  anxiously awaiting -- but finishing grade 12 too, so the wait is bearable at the moment!



If there is one thing that I enjoy seeing, it's a "parent" taking interest in and then supporting their childs application to the CF.  Such a step, is sometimes just brushed off by parents.

If you haven't already seen the link at the forces.ca website titled "For Familes", I'd encourage you to do so.   --->  http://www.forces.ca/en/page/forfamilies-151

Good luck to your son!


----------



## chimo2u

Thank you so much for that link DAA  We were a military family for 22 yrs supporting my husband through his career as a Combat Engineer (WO) until he retired in 2009 and took on a second career as a Sheriff. The military life was wonderful to us, and there's nothing more that I would love than to see my son see the same success as his dad and enjoy an enriching life following his dream.
I'll look up the link


----------



## petercushing

DAA said:
			
		

> :nod:   26 May.....



Nice. Thanks for the information!


----------



## KerryBlue

It would be great if someone at CFRC Toronto answered my calls or returned my voicemails. Still waiting for a interview/medical and was hoping to be done by may 26 but now that looks like a pipe dream. 

Maybe Jun or July will be nicer to me.


----------



## vdignard

Does anyone know the selection date for Med Tech? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Treemoss

Based on people I've been talking too, and people who've already been selected, mid-May or June is picking time for semi-skilled/skilled applicants. Unsure about unskilled sorry.


----------



## SJantzi

Thanks again DAA, and best of luck to what looks like  90% of everyone the end of may!!


----------



## petercushing

SJantzi said:
			
		

> Thanks again DAA, and best of luck to what looks like  90% of everyone the end of may!!



Yea let's hope we all get our job offers!!


----------



## DAA

vdignard said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the selection date for Med Tech? Thanks in advance!



Probably not until Jul or Aug.  And you have to be Merit Listed to be considered for selections.


----------



## mrjasonc

Just remember everyone (though its hard, I know I've been where you are) to continue living your life while you wait. Waiting sucks we know but you have to move on. That said good luck to everyone that's listed and waiting for calls!


----------



## vdignard

DAA said:
			
		

> Probably not until Jul or Aug.  And you have to be Merit Listed to be considered for selections.




Thanks DAA! I've been Merit Listed and now just waiting.


----------



## DAA

vdignard said:
			
		

> Thanks DAA! I've been Merit Listed and now just waiting.



That's what everyone says......but

Did you call them back a few weeks after doing your interview to confirm this?


----------



## Buchanan1950

Hey DAA, 

Any idea on selection dates for Armour crewman or Boatswain?


----------



## DAA

Buchanan1950 said:
			
		

> Hey DAA,
> 
> Any idea on selection dates for Armour crewman or Boatswain?



Crewman is 26 May along with most Combat Arms occupations but nothing for Bosn but I would guess sometime around 10-11 Jun.


----------



## Buchanan1950

Thanks for the reply DAA, appreciate it.


----------



## Treemoss

Better get crackin on my interview o.o, gotta impress if i wanna make that Med Tech intake.


----------



## mswirski

DAA said:
			
		

> 26 May.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks DAA! Fingers crossed!

Am I right in thinking those of us selected may 26 probably won't be in the June bmq? Or is the selection date specifically to fill those courses up?

Thanks again, and good luck to everyone!


----------



## DAA

mswirski said:
			
		

> Thanks DAA! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Am I right in thinking those of us selected may 26 probably won't be in the June bmq? Or is the selection date specifically to fill those courses up?
> 
> Thanks again, and good luck to everyone!



Apr selections were for the Jun BMQ's, so the May selections would be for the Jul BMQ.


----------



## mswirski

DAA said:
			
		

> Apr selections were for the Jun BMQ's, so the May selections would be for the Jul BMQ.



Where can I find the bmq dates for July? The list I found on the forces.gc.ca site only goes until June. Or will that list be updated soon? 

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## mrjasonc

mswirski said:
			
		

> Where can I find the bmq dates for July? The list I found on the forces.gc.ca site only goes until June. Or will that list be updated soon?
> 
> Thanks again for your help!



I have found That list is updated usually quarterly. Usually a month or so after the last bmq date. But that's just what I have noticed. Both websites are usually out dated.


----------



## burkus2

Any dates for bmq for June?? I'm a reservist in the sigs and I was sworn in last week..


----------



## SarahRad

I know there's been a bit of a bombardment of questions, but any idea when selections for RMS Clerk might be? It sounds like it might not be till summer, but I just wanted to clarify. Thanks.


----------



## Treemoss

burkus2 said:
			
		

> Any dates for bmq for June?? I'm a reservist in the sigs and I was sworn in last week..




If you were sworn in already you don't have to worry, they'll call you when it's time. From what I've heard you do BMQ within 30 days of being sworn in.


----------



## Hosenmeister

As I read through this thread, I noticed that many of the comments are from people waiting to be scheduled for the medical/interview. Last Monday I went to CFRC Toronto with a similar concern and was told that one's score on the CFAT is directly responsible for the timing of their medical/interview, e.g. The people with the highest scores on the CFAT are selected to take the interview. The scores from the interview are then combined with the scores from the CFAT and the candidates with the highest cumulative scores are then selected to be inducted into the Forces (assuming there are no problems with the medical check). In terms of numbers, I was told that the Recruiting Centres are given a certain number of job openings they need to fill for each trade. The Recruiting Centres then grant interviews to about double the number of people as spots they have to fill.


----------



## tejsinghm

burkus2 said:
			
		

> Any dates for bmq for June??


Platoon#: R0035E & R0036E	Start:June 2, 2014	    Grad:August 21, 2014
                 R0037E & R0038F	         June 16, 2014	             September 4, 2014


----------



## burkus2

Isn't bmq for reserves only 5 weeks?


----------



## puckhead

Wondering if you can update on what has happened with you. Thanks


----------



## BlueShield

Any further information when the selection of DEO will happen this year? excluding pilot```


----------



## tejsinghm

burkus2 said:
			
		

> Isn't bmq for reserves only 5 weeks?


yes its 5 weeks for reserves (as far as i know). reserved can chose to do densely packed bmq at the reserve base they applied to for 5 week or do full 13 week bmq at st jean sir richelieu.(source: word of mouth from another applicant) 
those dates are from official forces.gc.ca website and are for 13 week bmq only.


----------



## MikeL

tejsinghm said:
			
		

> yes its 5 weeks for reserves (as far as i know). reserved can chose to do densely packed bmq at the reserve base they applied to for 5 week or do full 13 week bmq at st jean sir richelieu.(source: word of mouth from another applicant)
> those dates are from official forces.gc.ca website and are for 13 week bmq only.




AFAIK Air and Navy Reservists do a full time BMQ(not sure if same length as Reg Force BMQ or slightly shorter).

Army Reservists will mainly do a weekend BMQ in their local area(I've heard some may be run outside the local area). The BMQ could be out of the armoury that houses their(the Recruit's) unit, or they could go to another armoury in the area. Some Divisions(Areas) may also offer a full time BMQ in the summer at a Area Training Centre. I have not seen or heard of any Army Reservist taking the Regular Force BMQ in St Jean.

Also as a FYI, don't get your info about the CAF from other applicants.


----------



## burkus2

Hoplite- said:
			
		

> AFAIK Air and Navy Reservists do a full time BMQ(not sure if same length as Reg Force BMQ or slightly shorter).
> 
> Army Reservists will mainly do a weekend BMQ in their local area(I've heard some may be run outside the local area). The BMQ could be out of the armoury that houses their(the Recruit's) unit, or they could go to another armoury in the area. Some Divisions(Areas) may also offer a full time BMQ in the summer at a Area Training Centre. I have not seen or heard of any Army Reservist taking the Regular Force BMQ in St Jean.
> 
> Also as a FYI, don't get your info about the CAF from other applicants.


Thanks for the info guys
I know for a fact (been told by recruiters and Sargents in my unit) that there aren't any part time courses being held in my area this summer. Totally alright with that I'll be glad to get out of the province for a few weeks... 
Hopefully going to be doing BMQ in Wainwright or Edmonton and not Brandon!


----------



## Newguy1

Are RMS clerks being selected May 26 as well?


----------



## scubasteve

Anyone else here notice that on the forces.ca website it seems that Combat Engineer and Infantry for ncm aren't hiring anymore? I know the website is always outdated or wrong (from what I've heard) but it seems a little strange it doesn't say they're hiring right before the combat arms trades are supposed to be selected.


----------



## JoeDos

Yeah I noticed the same thing for my Trade, I know its out dated and or wrong but I don't know how out dated or wrong it is haha. Maybe give a call to your Recruiting Center tomorrow to see if they are indeed hiring?


----------



## Sarah_H

I think they have recently updated it. I go on there and check usually once every couple weeks. I noticed the other a day a lot of trades were no longer hiring. I can only assume that they maybe received enough applicants or have an over abundance for certain trades and they may not want to encourage others to apply now?


----------



## Treemoss

Sarah_H said:
			
		

> I think they have recently updated it. I go on there and check usually once every couple weeks. I noticed the other a day a lot of trades were no longer hiring. I can only assume that they maybe received enough applicants or have an over abundance for certain trades and they may not want to encourage others to apply now?



Going to have to agree with Sarah on that one. I usually check every few days myself, and it must've changed today. I believe it means they have received enough applicants, so they no longer offer it. It's unfortunate for a lot of people on these forums, but should contact your RC since you have an application going for that position already so it doesn't count you out.


----------



## scubasteve

Yea, will do. Hopefully I'm still in the game seeing as I have been merit listed already.


----------



## DAA

Sarah_H said:
			
		

> I think they have recently updated it. I go on there and check usually once every couple weeks. I noticed the other a day a lot of trades were no longer hiring. I can only assume that they maybe received enough applicants or have an over abundance for certain trades and they may not want to encourage others to apply now?



I like what Sarah H said which makes sense.  Don't think it has much impact on current applications that they are already working on though.


----------



## JoeDos

Phew  : haha, I am still holding out hope to be merit listed before May Selection..


----------



## sky888

When you're merit listed,  are we necessarily guaranteed to get a job offer soon or later ? Let's say if not this year, but could they call you next year if you get selected ?  ???


----------



## KerryBlue

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Phew  : haha, I am still holding out hope to be merit listed before May Selection..



The selections are in 20 days...if they contacted you for a medical and interview it would probably be around the 26th. At this point whatever shred of hope I had of making may selections is gone. Maybe i'll be done by september...


----------



## DAA

sky888 said:
			
		

> When you're merit listed,  are we necessarily guaranteed to get a job offer soon or later ? Let's say if not this year, but could they call you next year if you get selected ?  ???



There is never any guarantee you will get a job offer after having been merit listed.  Your Medical, Interview, background checks and reliability screening are only good for 12 months.  Then everything needs to be redone/updated.


----------



## sebas132

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Based on people I've been talking too, and people who've already been selected, mid-May or June is picking time for semi-skilled/skilled applicants. Unsure about unskilled sorry.



sorry but what do you mean by skill.. unskilled applicants ?


----------



## Traintosucceed

sebas132 said:
			
		

> sorry but what do you mean by skill.. unskilled applicants ?



People with previous training in their chosen field versus people who have no training.


----------



## Treemoss

sebas132 said:
			
		

> sorry but what do you mean by skill.. unskilled applicants ?



From my understanding, and how a recruiter explained it to me pertaining to my application, this is how I understood it:

Skilled means you have both outside training as well as prior military training
Semi-skilled means you have outside training/education pertaining to the trade you want. Since I have both work experience and education I am considered on the high end of semi-skilled (so I was told).
Unskilled means you have no prior experience, no education, and no training in the trade of your choice. To put it bluntly, joe blow off the street.


----------



## DAA

Treemoss said:
			
		

> From my understanding, and how a recruiter explained it to me pertaining to my application, this is how I understood it:
> 
> Skilled means you have both outside training as well as prior military training
> Semi-skilled means you have outside training/education pertaining to the trade you want. Since I have both work experience and education I am considered on the high end of semi-skilled (so I was told).
> Unskilled means you have no prior experience, no education, and no training in the trade of your choice. To put it bluntly, joe blow off the street.



That's pretty close.

Skilled are those with prior military experience who require NO training at the time of enrolment and are ready for immediate employment in their chosen occupation.

Semi-skilled is based on educational or professional qualifications/certifications applicable or related to the chosen occupation.  And unskilled, is just that and pretty much as you mentioned.

Skilled applicants are treated differently and semi-skilled/unskilled are usually thrown into the same group.


----------



## BMDS

I have previous military experience and I was told to apply as unskilled, since I have to go through all military training.
Different armies, different ways.


----------



## sebas132

thanks you very much guys. 

I was just a little bit confused how a guy could be ''skilled'' to be infantry... exept  being in shape.. use to work long hours... or whatever could fit.


----------



## skylarsun

Hi  guys
I am new here. 
I got my offer on April 26. I am just wondering how much time it usually takes to get into the next step(enrollment)?


----------



## Pinggew

skylarsun said:
			
		

> Hi  guys
> I am new here.
> I got my offer on April 26. I am just wondering how much time it usually takes to get into the next step(enrollment)?



The recruiting office should have told you when they gave you your job offer.


----------



## skylarsun

thank you!
they sent me an email 
"You will be contacted by telephone to further discuss the details of this offer and to collect information required to complete the selection process.  The date of your enrolment, as well as your reporting date, are yet to be determined but will be provided to you once available."

so the enrollment date was not provided at that time.


----------



## Hosenmeister

skylarsun said:
			
		

> I got my offer on April 26.



Congratulations! Best of luck to you in St. Jean!


----------



## DAA

skylarsun said:
			
		

> Hi  guys
> I am new here.
> I got my offer on April 26. I am just wondering how much time it usually takes to get into the next step(enrollment)?



ROTP?  If so, then for Montreal, enrolment will be in early Jul 14.


----------



## skylarsun

DAA said:
			
		

> ROTP?  If so, then for Montreal, enrolment will be in early Jul 14.



thanks!
My file was transferred to Ottawa as I study in Carleton University in Ottaenwa. And I emailed my recruiter yesterday, the enrolment will be something between July 7 to 11.


----------



## DnentonSg

I called my RC today to get a check up on my file, I wrote my CFAT about a month ago and qualified for my trades etc. I had a quick talk with a Sgt who told me that from this point on its a waiting game and to basically wait for a call for a medical/interview. Today when I called the man on the phone explained to me that basically the system works by gauging your competitiveness based on your CFAT scores, and that someone looks at your file and basically decides if you are competitive. If you are, you get picked for med/interview. All this I pretty much knew, but then he told me that if you aren't selected as a competitive application that you wont hear back from them. So what exactly does that mean for your file? Is it scrapped and is that pretty much the end of your chance at joining the CF? What happens from there. When I asked the recruiter on the phone he told me he couldn't tell if if or if not my file was selected as competitive so I am quite confused.


----------



## JoeDos

That's the way it works now, thankfully I know they are still processing me


----------



## DnentonSg

So if you don't get a call for a medical/interview a few months after your CFAT...thats it? Your shot at joining the CF is over?


----------



## JoeDos

Not necessarily, just call your recruiting center and make sure they are still processing you, I know that from other people if they decided not to process you they will tell you. I am just waiting for my background check to clear and once it does I will be scheduled.


----------



## tomgoetz

I waited six months before I heard anything other than keep waiting.


----------



## Brandonfw

I called my File Manager today, and was told that I have been Merit Listed since May 8th, and the next Selection Date for Vehicle Tech is on the 26th of May. She said that they usually don't get the names until a few days after the selection date as it has to trickle down from Ontario to here in Halifax. So fingers crossed!!


----------



## KerryBlue

Thought I would share with the ladies and gents in here that I finally, after 7 months of waiting was given date for my interview. May 29th cannot get here fast enough.


----------



## JoeDos

Awesome!!! Glad too hear it.


----------



## Newguy1

I completed my interview, medical and cfat and background check about a month ago, they told me wait a couple weeks to put u on the merit list, called today to check again, said it will be another week, so looks like I will  miss the selection date for the 26th of May.

Any idea when the next selection for RMS clerk will be?


----------



## JoeDos

Newguy1 said:
			
		

> I completed my interview, medical and cfat and background check about a month ago, they told me wait a couple weeks to put u on the merit list, called today to check again, said it will be another week, so looks like I will  miss the selection date for the 26th of May.
> 
> Any idea when the next selection for RMS clerk will be?


Just an educated guess, around the middle of August.


----------



## mswirski

Looks like I'll be missing May 26th as well. Just waiting on my background check which was submitted in March... I was really hoping it would be done by now.

Oh well, more time to train right? I just hope the next selection for WEng Tech isn't months away.


----------



## JoeDos

mswirski said:
			
		

> Looks like I'll be missing May 26th as well. Just waiting on my background check which was submitted in March... I was really hoping it would be done by now.
> 
> Oh well, more time to train right? I just hope the next selection for WEng Tech isn't months away.



There is a Enhanced reliability screening and a background check, enhanced reliability screening took me 3 months to clear (Haven't left Canada, no criminal record, and good credit.) The background check is only supposed to take 14 business from the day it was initiated.


----------



## mswirski

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> There is a Enhanced reliability screening and a background check, enhanced reliability screening took me 3 months to clear (Haven't left Canada, no criminal record, and good credit.) The background check is only supposed to take 14 business from the day it was initiated.



Interesting. My file manager said that it would be 2 to 4 weeks for the background check to clear, and that's what we were waiting on. I was under the impression it was just taking towards the long side of that, and would be finished shortly after the 26th.


----------



## northbound23

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> There is a Enhanced reliability screening and a background check, enhanced reliability screening took me 3 months to clear (Haven't left Canada, no criminal record, and good credit.) The background check is only supposed to take 14 business from the day it was initiated.



Did you call them to find out if your enhanced reliability screening was cleared or did they call you?
 I did my CFAT Feb. 4th at New West and I just got word yesterday from a reference that he'd been called.


----------



## Winter727

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> I emailed a person who works at HQ I think and they replied, and then my reference was called on Tuesday, so I am hoping to hear news soon... As for Pilot, I was certain you would have been contacted soon considering your under the ROTP but from what I hear ROTP selections are done fairly soon.



DEO Pilot is Direct Entry, not Regular Officer Training Plan


----------



## northbound23

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> I emailed a person who works at HQ I think and they replied, and then my reference was called on Tuesday, so I am hoping to hear news soon... As for Pilot, I was certain you would have been contacted soon considering your under the ROTP but from what I hear ROTP selections are done fairly soon.



I am applying as DEO. I was told I got in at a weird time for DEO pilot because they were concentrating on ROTP at the moment. However he did say that they would be going back to concentrating on DEO June 2nd. I don't know if I buy that but there's nothing to do but wait. Also, I was one of those people who's file was lost. After not getting a call back in 3 months I called them and they said they needed a bunch of stuff. I did that in late January and was given a CFAT date within a few days. But I also have immediate family members outside of Canada so that's going to hold it up too.


----------



## SarahRad

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Just an educated guess, around the middle of August.



What makes you say August? From what I've seen and read on here I was thinking it would be closer to June or July.


----------



## Zulopol

My recruiter said that 26 may selection date is for Armoured Soldier and propably some other trade   Finger Cross !


----------



## Jordan10

Good luck to everyone hoping to get an offer this week


----------



## SJantzi

I was told Infantry as well, 500 positions this year! Best of luck to all!!


----------



## scubasteve

Anyone know how long it takes for offers to start to roll out? I know tomorrow is the big day but not sure how long it takes for offers to roll.  I've had my fingers crossed for a while now like most of you.   In case you're wondering I applied for combat engineer last fall and have been merit listed since April. Good luck to all!


----------



## Brandonfw

scubasteve said:
			
		

> Anyone know how long it takes for offers to start to roll out? I know tomorrow is the big day but not sure how long it takes for offers to roll.  I've had my fingers crossed for a while now like most of you.   In case you're wondering I applied for combat engineer last fall and have been merit listed since April. Good luck to all!



I was told that the Selection date is today (May 26th) and it may take up to a few days for the Recruiting Center to receive those names. I was told that if I don't hear anything after a few days from today, to call my file manager and see if they have the names yet.
By the way, I selected Veh Tech, and that is being selected today as well.


-Brandonfw


----------



## DAA

Newguy1 said:
			
		

> I completed my interview, medical and cfat and background check about a month ago, they told me wait a couple weeks to put u on the merit list, called today to check again, said it will be another week, so looks like I will  miss the selection date for the 26th of May.
> 
> Any idea when the next selection for RMS clerk will be?



23 Jun.


----------



## steiner0400

Brandonfw said:
			
		

> I was told that the Selection date is today (May 26th) and it may take up to a few days for the Recruiting Center to receive those names. I was told that if I don't hear anything after a few days from today, to call my file manager and see if they have the names yet.
> By the way, I selected Veh Tech, and that is being selected today as well.
> 
> 
> -Brandonfw



Well, I guess ill call my new file manager on wednesday/thuraday to see if ive been selected.

Been waiting months for this week. 

Just a question, does anyone know what all is in the enrollment package? I know theres things like a will&testiment, but what else is in it? Im just curious so I can start gathering related documents..

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jordan10

Has anybody received a call?  Let's hope those offers are coming out soon!


----------



## steiner0400

Jordan10 said:
			
		

> Has anybody received a call?  Let's hope those offers are coming out soon!



No call yet, should start rolling out starting tomorrow I'd guess.

Selection date being the 26th (day 1), so the first day is administration picking the people to fill the trades and possibly sending the names out to the recruiting offices for contact. Today the 27th (day 2) would likely be used for further recruiting office contact. And tomorrow the 28th (day3) would be the day all the offices start making contact. 

This is basically what I'd guess but I could be wrong.. Have been before, will be again...


----------



## Braveheart

Jordan10 said:
			
		

> Has anybody received a call?  Let's hope those offers are coming out soon!



Still waiting. Fingers crossed.


----------



## FwuzzyWabbit

Was told by my recruiting centre to call this Friday and that I should be merit listed then. When would the next time be likely for ACISS/NCM selections? Good luck to all who made it onto the list for this round!


----------



## chimo2u

Anxiously awaiting with baited breath hoping my son gets his call this selection round! I'd love for him to have his future set before graduation on June 14th! The waiting is very stressful, just hoping his call comes shortly!


----------



## steiner0400

chimo2u said:
			
		

> Anxiously awaiting with baited breath hoping my son gets his call this selection round! I'd love for him to have his future set before graduation on June 14th! The waiting is very stressful, just hoping his call comes shortly!



What is your son merit listed for if you dont mind my asking?


----------



## steiner0400

So everyone, 'tis day 3 of the selection process... Calls ought to be rolling out shortly.

Best of luck to all merit listees and long time waiters.


----------



## SJantzi

To you too! 
May the odds be ever in your favor!


----------



## Zulopol

Good luck to everyone !


----------



## Patrickmah

Has anyone got the call yet?


----------



## chimo2u

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> What is your son merit listed for if you dont mind my asking?



Hi  He's merit listed for Air Structures Technician


----------



## steiner0400

Patrickmah said:
			
		

> Has anyone got the call yet?



No call yet, hopfully tomorrow :/


----------



## Zulopol

They can call this afternoon ?


----------



## tejsinghm

about 20 mins ago I GOT A CALL!!! from my mom at work telling me to take out the trash (im serious). Man, this is torture


----------



## steiner0400

tejsinghm said:
			
		

> about 20 mins ago I GOT A CALL!!! from my mom at work telling me to take out the trash (im serious). Man, this is torture



I feel the pain. About 35 mins ago I looked at my cell and it was on silent so I had a missed call... 

Heart racing I call my voicemain to check the message and it was a temp agency I worked for asking if I was still available for on call shifts... 

Needless to say I didnt call back. Im pissed.


----------



## Zulopol

tejsinghm said:
			
		

> about 20 mins ago I GOT A CALL!!! from my mom at work telling me to take out the trash (im serious). Man, this is torture



Hahaha me too every call I get I think is from ``Gouv. Canada``


----------



## steiner0400

Zulopol said:
			
		

> Hahaha me too every call I get I think is from ``Gouv. Canada``



Thats going to be everyones issue this week I fear... But hey, were all being attentive arent we.


----------



## geterdone123

I was just starting to feel pretty despairing for not having gotten a call yet, so it's nice to see I'm not alone. Best of luck to all!


----------



## Zulopol

I think call will be rolling out like tomorrow, friday and a bit the next week


----------



## steiner0400

I was reading early on in yhis thread and it looks like most of the selections take about 4-5 days to start rolling out. So it does look like tomorrow and Friday theyll start bouncing around... Race ya to see who posts about it first!


----------



## Skalh

My phone rang this morning with a number I didn't recognize. Thinking it could have been the CF, I immediatly respond. 

Now I have an appointement with my dentist.. so cool


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Folks:

I know you're excited. I know you're anxious. I know this is probably one of the single most important steps of your life. 'Pretty sure it is for everyone.

So how about we stop guesstimating when it'll happen, if it'll happen, what you'll be doing when, wondering if you missed it, wondering if they accidentally dialed the wrong number, wondering if there's something wrong with your voicemail, wondering if they decided to take you off the merit-list and didn't notify you, etc., etc., etc. 

How about WHEN someone actually receives a call they post the wonderful news that everyone is just dying to hear. That might be a little more helpful.


----------



## Braveheart

This thread has the majority of my attention right now and I have to say I'm more then happy to hear any kind of news about anything selection oriented from any of my possible fellow comrades that have been patiently waiting. Looking forward to seeing all your posts tomorrow ...or soon!


----------



## stayfrosty

Hello!

So I have been a guest around here for a long time as I have been considering a career in the CF for many years, and finally at 41 have decided that the time is now for me to "s*** or get off the pot" and I got my application in. 

I have been reading your posts about this week being selection week, and since I just got my file sent to Ottawa last Friday (May 23), I clearly won't be considered for this round of selection. Does anyone know how many selection dates there are? (monthly? quarterly? on an as needed basis??)  

Does selection vary by trade... or like everything else I've read on these forums, is the answer a resounding "it depends"!? 

Good luck to all on their selection.  :yellow:


----------



## steiner0400

stayfrosty said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> So I have been a guest around here for a long time as I have been considering a career in the CF for many years, and finally at 41 have decided that the time is now for me to "s*** or get off the pot" and I got my application in.
> 
> I have been reading your posts about this week being selection week, and since I just got my file sent to Ottawa last Friday (May 23), I clearly won't be considered for this round of selection. Does anyone know how many selection dates there are? (monthly? quarterly? on an as needed basis??)
> 
> Does selection vary by trade... or like everything else I've read on these forums, is the answer a resounding "it depends"!?
> 
> Good luck to all on their selection.  :yellow:



Unfortunately, it really does depend. If youre a straight A student, played every extra curricular sport, volunteered hundreds of hours, and have never been canned from a job you could still be waiting years for a call.. It all depends on the trade you select and the likelihood of it becoming open and with enough slots to for you to squeeze in.


My guess is as long as it's a support role youve selected, theres likely going to be a mid summer-fall BMQ selection for those trades. Combat arms on the other hand I have no clue.


----------



## PMedMoe

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Folks:
> 
> I know you're excited. I know you're anxious. I know this is probably one of the single most important steps of your life. 'Pretty sure it is for everyone.
> 
> So how about we stop guesstimating when it'll happen, if it'll happen, what you'll be doing when, wondering if you missed it, wondering if they accidentally dialed the wrong number, wondering if there's something wrong with your voicemail, wondering if they decided to take you off the merit-list and didn't notify you, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> How about WHEN someone actually receives a call they post the wonderful news that everyone is just dying to hear. That might be a little more helpful.



 :goodpost:


----------



## leroy707

I've been merit listed for infantry since April 29 th heard selections are here. Mini heart attacks when the phone rings. I hope I get the call soon


----------



## Patrickmah

Anyone get the call yet?


----------



## steiner0400

Nothing yet, looks like we get to wait a little more


----------



## Braveheart

Nothing here either.


----------



## leroy707

And the great wait continues, minutes feel like hours, hours feels like days


----------



## MrMace

Anyone get any info from recruiters?


----------



## Brandonfw

MrMace said:
			
		

> Anyone get any info from recruiters?



Nope, tried contacting my file manager several times today with no answer. They must be extremely busy possibly?


----------



## JStacey

I spoke with my file manager yesterday. He said that they were still waiting for the selection list to trickle down to them (CFRC Montreal). He also said that there will be another 3 selection dates. One on June 2nd. 
I am merit listed for Infantry. 
My file manager also stated that they would be closed next week, I don't know if that is just them or across Canada. Trust me, I know the wait is long but your patience will pay off. Good luck to everyone waiting for that call.



J Stacey


----------



## MrMace

Brandonfw said:
			
		

> Nope, tried contacting my file manager several times today with no answer. They must be extremely busy possibly?



Same here, no answer. Must be pretty busy.


----------



## vivelespatates

MrMace said:
			
		

> Same here, no answer. Must be pretty busy.



If i can give u an advice! Call him like 5 minutes before the office close. This is what i go when I wanna talk to my recruiter!


----------



## mswirski

JStacey, another selection date June 2 for which trades?


----------



## steiner0400

mswirski said:
			
		

> JStacey, another selection date June 2 for which trades?



Its likely theyre for the same trades that the last selection was for.


----------



## Zulopol

No one report anything about the selection date of 26 may.. I hope call will roll out this week!


----------



## JStacey

mswirski said:
			
		

> JStacey, another selection date June 2 for which trades?



Infantry, from what my file manager said to me. I'm not sure if that also consists of other combat arms trades. I wouldn't be surprised though if it did.


----------



## steiner0400

JStacey said:
			
		

> Infantry, from what my file manager said to me. I'm not sure if that also consists of other combat arms trades. I wouldn't be surprised though if it did.



Its likely for all the combat arms trades that were being selected for last week. Im not 100% sure but I think it included several support roles if not just vehicle tech (as I was told there were over 100 openings for Veh tech).



			
				Zulopol said:
			
		

> No one report anything about the selection date of 26 may.. I hope call will roll out this week!



Best of luck to you and everyone else waiting so.... "patiently" (myself included).... On the call.

Got a good feeling about tomorrow, laughingly, since ive had a good feeling all week.


----------



## Brandonfw

My File Manager told me that Vehicle Tech was also on the May 26th selection. Hopefully some calls will be coming in this week!


----------



## steiner0400

Brandonfw said:
			
		

> My File Manager told me that Vehicle Tech was also on the May 26th selection. Hopefully some calls will be coming in this week!



You were hoping for Veh tech most I assume? The recruiter kind of just threw it on my file and I let it stay there, but im sure ill get a call for something else, assuming I get a call...


----------



## Brandonfw

Well, originally I wanted MP, but at the time it was closed, and the Captain and I went over some more trades, and ended up going for Vehicle Tech instead. I was also then processed and interviewed for Vehicle Tech only, being told that my application for Vehicle Tech was highly competitive.


----------



## steiner0400

Brandonfw said:
			
		

> Well, originally I wanted MP, but at the time it was closed, and the Captain and I went over some more trades, and ended up going for Vehicle Tech instead. I was also then processed and interviewed for Vehicle Tech only, being told that my application for Vehicle Tech was highly competitive.



This is in no way offensive, its more sarcastic towards the recruiters.

Competative only because most everyone wants to drive and fire the tanks, not repair em..

If its the one you have taken most interest in I would guess you take to repairing and or taking stuff apart and rebuilding it to see how it works? Or youre a mechanic by trade in civi clothes.

The first reason there is why its on my application.



GOOD LUCK TODAY AND THIS WEEK EVERYONE!
Oohrah!


----------



## Brandonfw

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> If its the one you have taken most interest in I would guess you take to repairing and or taking stuff apart and rebuilding it to see how it works? Or youre a mechanic by trade in civi clothes.



Actually, I already know how to repair vehicles of many kinds. Been doing that ever since I was a kid with my father. I do not have any degree or "blocks" or any of the such, I guess you can call it street smarts haha. I know how to yank a engine and rebuild it, along with many other things.

Although trying to fix up a 1971 Elan ski-doo is hard when you cannot find the right parts anywheres.... haha


----------



## MrMace

I remember back when I joined the Reserves when I was 16 it took me 9 months to finally get in. I'm just now remembering how annoying the wait was, but rest assure guys that once your in it doesn't seem like you ever have time off. Enjoy the free time while it lasts haha! Hopfully the next 3 days and into next week pays off finally for all of us. 
 :camo:


----------



## chimo2u

Good Afternoon...

I'm feeling a tad deflated. My son emailed his file manager today to just do a update and ask if she had any idea when selections would take place for his trade (Air Structure Tech). She's not a very warm file manager.... however she does get back to him via email, so that is a positive. The news was not what we wanted to hear ....this is a sum up of how it went:
Good day, you've been merit listed. There was just a selection and you weren't chosen for a job offer. We don't know when the next selections might be. We will contact you when and If we have a job offer for you.

Congrats on your graduation.

File Mgr....

So, looks like he wasn't selected for the last selections that just took place. It is very upsetting as we where so hoping he'd be off to basic training after graduation. The wait is so frustrating, and I admit that email just made me want to shed a few tears...it sounded so discouraging.  He hasn't been waiting too long..... His first contact, interview (March 6) Medical (March 6) reference checks (April) and merit Listing (beginning May) went very fast..... it looked so promising. Now I am wondering if he really will have a chance at getting into his trade with little lexperience (Just graduating grade 12 in 2 weeks). It's what he's really wanted for 2 yrs. It looked very positive there for awhile, his interview went well, and everyone he talked to at the RC said , it's a trade in need , it looked good for him. I am trying to keep a positive outlook for my son and encourage him to not give up hope. It's hard not knowing when/ or if you will get a call, it can really be frustrating not having that prize at the end of all the hard work of processing. He really worked hard to make a good impression and I'd love to see him realize his dream. Not making this round of selections makes me wonder how his standing is on the merit list..... it's hard not knowing.
I Just had to vent somewhere where I know there are others who will understand the sadness and frustration of not making this round of selections. However, there's not much we can do but encourage him to brush himself off, and not lose hope..... hopefully next time will be his time


----------



## Zulopol

I am sorry for your son.. But he only choose 1 trade : Air Structure Tech ?


----------



## chimo2u

Zulopol said:
			
		

> I am sorry for your son.. But he only choose 1 trade : Air Structure Tech ?


Hi  That is the only trade he wanted along with Traffic Tech/ however they told him after the CFAT that they would continue processing for Air Structure Tech if he wanted to proceed. He said definitely, yes he'd like to ....then at the interview, they started asking him questions about Traffic Tech too, he knew some stuff about the trade, but thought they weren't letting him proceed with that choice, so he only really studied up on Air Structure Tech. However, they decided to ask the questions for both trades anyway since he was there..... now, I am not sure if he was merit listed for both, that is a question we have into the file manager today, after her dissapointing news about the recent selections..... It would be nice to know for sure, is he only merit listed for ACS or for both traffic tech and ACS..... we await her response.


----------



## d_edwards

Keep in mind that they can only load  so many people on a BMQ course, and your sons chosen trade is only one of many that require people.  There will be more courses and as they pick their way through the list in the future I am sure his number will come up. It is rather out of the file managers hands at this point until they receieve an offer to process.


----------



## steiner0400

d_edwards said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that they can only load  so many people on a BMQ course, and your sons chosen trade is only one of many that require people.  There will be more courses and as they pick their way through the list in the future I am sure his number will come up. It is rather out of the file managers hands at this point until they receieve an offer to process.



This, all youve gotta do is be patient and hope for the next selection date.

Its possible that your sons Competative but it could be also that the trade(s) he selected might not be hiring that many people.

Just gotta take everything with a grain of salt.

He should look for a job right now though if he doesnt already have one as it could be some time before your sons trades open up again.


----------



## Zulopol

Yeah.. I hope the best for your son Good Luck !


----------



## chimo2u

Thank you all so much! You've made me feel much better! I will keep the hope


----------



## Foster007

I was merit listed just last Friday, he told me my trade selection was June 2nd. Do they call day of? Day later? Or have I missed this selection date? Thanks!


----------



## leroy707

Foster007 said:
			
		

> I was merit listed just last Friday, he told me my trade selection was June 2nd. Do they call day of? Day later? Or have I missed this selection date? Thanks!



Which trade would that be, if you don't mind me asking. And it can take a couple weeks before they finish calling everyone to my belief


----------



## steiner0400

Foster007 said:
			
		

> I was merit listed just last Friday, he told me my trade selection was June 2nd. Do they call day of? Day later? Or have I missed this selection date? Thanks!



Most (if not all) of the current contributors to this thread are still waiting on word for the may 26th selections...

Give it about a week and a half before you start getting worried..


----------



## Fox87

Maybe I missed it, but I checked every page... Does anyone know when selection dates are for the trades I picked? they're in my signature?


----------



## steiner0400

Fox87 said:
			
		

> Maybe I missed it, but I checked every page... Does anyone know when selection dates are for the trades I picked? they're in my signature?



If youre atill waiting on a medical and interview, you arent merit listed.

I wouldnt worry so much now about the selection date as you should be about getting your file merit list ready. (medical and interview)

Just call the recruiter and ask to schedule the nearest date for a medical and interview. Call weekly for these since they have to schedule the med tech to be in and/or free for the medical.


----------



## JoeDos

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> If youre atill waiting on a medical and interview, you arent merit listed.
> 
> I wouldn't worry so much now about the selection date as you should be about getting your file merit list ready. (medical and interview)
> 
> Just call the recruiter and ask to schedule the nearest date for a medical and interview. Call weekly for these since they have to schedule the med tech to be in and/or free for the medical.



Going to stop you right there, the way processing works now it doesn't work like that. At least that's what my File Manager has told me.


----------



## steiner0400

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Going to stop you right there, the way processing works now it doesn't work like that. At least that's what my File Manager has told me.



Veering off topic but in what sense has it changed? 

Not sure how one can become merit listed without being deemed physically healthy and characteristically fit for the roles applied for.

Unless you were referring to the medical and interview sxheduling? In that case, fill me in. I like to learn.


----------



## JoeDos

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Veering off topic but in what sense has it changed?
> 
> Not sure how one can become merit listed without being deemed physically healthy and characteristically fit for the roles applied for.
> 
> Unless you were referring to the medical and interview sxheduling? In that case, fill me in. I like to learn.



I was talking about scheduled dates about medical and interview. I was told by my file manager that the way processing is now not everyone gets a medical and interview. After the CFAT they decide whether or not they're going to process you further, and that's even if you qualified for your trades. If you qualify for your trades but are deemed not competitive enough they offer other trades or tell you that they will not be continuing processing.

In my case I am still being processed, and I am waiting for a medical and interview scheduled date, I just can't call them up and ask for a medical and interview scheduled date.... I have to wait for my file manager to contact me.


----------



## steiner0400

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> I was talking about scheduled dates about medical and interview. I was told by my file manager that the way processing is now not everyone gets a medical and interview. After the CFAT they decide whether or not they're going to process you further, and that's even if you qualified for your trades. If you qualify for your trades but are deemed not competitive enough they offer other trades or tell you that they will not be continuing processing.
> 
> In my case I am still being processed, and I am waiting for a medical and interview scheduled date, I just can't call them up and ask for a medical and interview scheduled date.... I have to wait for my file manager to contact me.



Well then, either way with that being said what I stated still holds true, if you havent completed a medical and interview than youre not merit listed.


----------



## Braveheart

For those still waiting patiently I spoke with my CFRC(Winnipeg) earlier today(Tues. June 3rd) and I was told they haven't got wind of anything yet for may 26th selections. I'm not sure what that translates to for the rest of you in different cities but sounds like selections haven't went out yet at least not here they haven't.


----------



## DAA

chimo2u said:
			
		

> Good Afternoon...
> 
> I'm feeling a tad deflated. My son emailed his file manager today to just do a update and ask if she had any idea when selections would take place for his trade (Air Structure Tech). There was just a selection and you weren't chosen for a job offer. We don't know when the next selections might be. We will contact you when and If we have a job offer for you.



13 Aug.....


----------



## d_edwards

Is there a reason that recruiting centers like to keep this information to themselves?


----------



## steiner0400

d_edwards said:
			
		

> Is there a reason that recruiting centers like to keep this information to themselves?



Probably to prevent the possibility of misinformation spreading...

Wouldnt qant an office in Ontario stating that somethibg is one way and one in Alberta says its a different way.


----------



## PMedMoe

d_edwards said:
			
		

> Is there a reason that recruiting centers like to keep this information to themselves?



Maybe because if recruits who are merit listed knew the selection dates, they'd be calling the CFRC constantly.


----------



## steiner0400

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Maybe because if recruits who are merit listed knew the selection dates, they'd be calling the CFRC constantly.



Comedian over here...

Look dude, if youve got nothing nice to say to anyone (which a majority of posts ive read by you show no pleasantries) dont say it. 

Dont give me that bullshit about "the Platoon Commanders wont be talking to you nicely so youd better get used to it" because you arent training us, you are an equal here.

Treat your equals with respect and maybe contribute something to this thread instead of jumping in only to bash those who want this so badly.

Replying will get you no where, as in, I will not be replying back.


----------



## KerryBlue

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Treat your equals with respect and maybe contribute something to this thread instead of jumping in only to bash those who want this so badly.



I think her post on why the CFRC's keep info to themselves was much more helpful then yours calling her out. She may not be pleasant at all time's but her answers are exactly what most recruits on here need to hear, a dose of reality. 

And to say you are equals is a stretch of the imagination.....


----------



## George Wallace

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Comedian over here...
> 
> Look dude, if youve got nothing nice to say to anyone (which a majority of posts ive read by you show no pleasantries) dont say it.
> 
> Dont give me that bullshit about "the Platoon Commanders wont be talking to you nicely so youd better get used to it" because you arent training us, you are an equal here.
> 
> Treat your equals with respect and maybe contribute something to this thread instead of jumping in only to bash those who want this so badly.
> 
> Replying will get you no where, as in, I will not be replying back.



Perhaps, instead of being a smartass, you check the profile of the person posting before making such an assss of yourself.  

First, PMedMoe is not a "dude" but a woman.......A woman with over 20 years service and substantial rank.......A woman, who for all you know, may land up training you someday.....Definitely not one of your "equals".......If you don't want to listen to such advice as  "the Platoon Commanders wont be talking to you nicely so you'd better get used to it", then perhaps you have chosen the wrong profession to aspire to.   I am sure none of us really care if you reply back or not, so that is irrelevant.


----------



## stayfrosty

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Perhaps, instead of being a smartass, you check the profile of the person posting before making such an assss of yourself.
> 
> First, PMedMoe is not a "dude" but a woman.......A woman with over 20 years service and substantial rank.......A woman, who for all you know, may land up training you someday.....Definitely not one of your "equals".......If you don't want to listen to such advice as  "the Platoon Commanders wont be talking to you nicely so you'd better get used to it", then perhaps you have chosen the wrong profession to aspire to.   I am sure none of us really care if you reply back or not, so that is irrelevant.



 :goodpost:


----------



## PMedMoe

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Comedian over here...



Newsflash: That was not an attempt at humour.  That is the scenario I imagined, based on the amount of "Anyone hear anything yet?" posts in this thread (and others), which I know does not represent all recruits in the system.  I can only imagine the number of applicants who would be calling daily (if not by the hour) if they knew the selection date for their trade.


----------



## JStacey

Let's leave the posts content to the actual topic title. It's not fun shuffling through pages of useless information and people bickering. 

Now back to selection dates, has anyone heard anything? My recruiting center said the would be closed this week starting today. So I was wondering if that was across Canada or just specific to my RC. If that's the case, I'm just assuming here, but maybe the calls will roll out for the May 26th and June 2nd selection all together possibly.


----------



## steiner0400

JStacey said:
			
		

> Let's leave the posts content to the actual topic title. It's not fun shuffling through pages of useless information and people bickering.
> 
> Now back to selection dates, has anyone heard anything? My recruiting center said the would be closed this week starting today. So I was wondering if that was across Canada or just specific to my RC. If that's the case, I'm just assuming here, but maybe the calls will roll out for the May 26th and June 2nd selection all together possibly.



My RC (london) is set to be closed this Friday, and re open for Monday. What effect this will have on the contact of new recruits is unknown.

Patience buddy, patience..


----------



## JoeDos

JStacey said:
			
		

> Let's leave the posts content to the actual topic title. It's not fun shuffling through pages of useless information and people bickering.
> 
> Now back to selection dates, has anyone heard anything? My recruiting center said the would be closed this week starting today. So I was wondering if that was across Canada or just specific to my RC. If that's the case, I'm just assuming here, but maybe the calls will roll out for the May 26th and June 2nd selection all together possibly.


My CFRC is still open, mind you they are closed for like the 7th Friday in a row.


----------



## tejsinghm

d_edwards said:
			
		

> Is there a reason that recruiting centers like to keep this information to themselves?



need to know basis. "just wait for the call" thats all everone is told from whenever they are interviewed/merit listed. 

in my interview way back in late january, i asked my interviewer if i could just get an idea about when i can expect the call, he said anywhere from a week to few months (my application was "highly competative", as he told me). he probably knew this but next selection date for armoured soldier wasnt for another 5 months (from what i know).


----------



## Fishbone Jones

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Comedian over here...
> 
> Look dude, if youve got nothing nice to say to anyone (which a majority of posts ive read by you show no pleasantries) dont say it.
> 
> Dont give me that bullshit about "the Platoon Commanders wont be talking to you nicely so youd better get used to it" because you arent training us, you are an equal here.
> 
> Treat your equals with respect  and maybe contribute something to this thread instead of jumping in only to bash those who want this so badly.
> 
> Replying will get you no where, as in, I will not be replying back.



I'm not sure what delusion your suffering from but, forum or not, you are not equal to the majority of posters here.

If you're inclined not to listen to the opinion of your professional betters, don't respond.

Thumbing your electronic nose will only create bunfights and then I'll have to get nasty.


----------



## tejsinghm

CALLS ARE GOING OUT GUYS!!!!!! just got my call (not from my mom this time) from new westminister for armoured soldier for reg force. bmq starts 21 july to 10 oct. be patient!!!


----------



## JoeDos

tejsinghm said:
			
		

> CALLS ARE GOING OUT GUYS!!!!!! just got my call (not from my mom this time) from new westminister for armoured soldier for reg force. bmq starts 21 july to 10 oct. be patient!!!



Congrats! Good to know New Westminster CFRC is actually up and kicking today.


----------



## tomgoetz

tejsinghm said:
			
		

> CALLS ARE GOING OUT GUYS!!!!!! just got my call (not from my mom this time) from new westminister for armoured soldier for reg force. bmq starts 21 july to 10 oct. be patient!!!



Awesome! Congratulations!!! Here's hoping I get one too!


----------



## Zulopol

tejsinghm said:
			
		

> CALLS ARE GOING OUT GUYS!!!!!! just got my call (not from my mom this time) from new westminister for armoured soldier for reg force. bmq starts 21 july to 10 oct. be patient!!!



Nice men ! Have a nice career in the Canadian Armed Forces !
I take the same trade I hope I get the call !! My CFRC is close this week


----------



## steiner0400

tejsinghm said:
			
		

> CALLS ARE GOING OUT GUYS!!!!!! just got my call (not from my mom this time) from new westminister for armoured soldier for reg force. bmq starts 21 july to 10 oct. be patient!!!



Congrats buddy! Hope to see you there, whens your swearing in? Or have they not said anything about that yet?


----------



## tejsinghm

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Congrats buddy! Hope to see you there, whens your swearing in? Or have they not said anything about that yet?


swearing in is on 25 june. 
thanks everybody. ya'll are gonna get ur calls too very soon.


----------



## Krow

Just got my call from CFRC Hamilton guys. Reg Force Infantry, swearing in on the 16th of July and leaving for BMQ on the 19th!!


----------



## leroy707

tejsinghm said:
			
		

> CALLS ARE GOING OUT GUYS!!!!!! just got my call (not from my mom this time) from new westminister for armoured soldier for reg force. bmq starts 21 july to 10 oct. be patient!!!


Congrats man you must be so excited, now time to go home and check my caller Id


----------



## SJantzi

Congratulations you guys!!! I'm NCM Infantry, RC Hamilton as well, hopefully I get word as well


----------



## leroy707

I'm Hamilton NCM infantry and waiting Oh so patiently


----------



## Zulopol

Our Recruit center at Quebec and Montreal are close this week ! I hope they call out next week !


----------



## Jordan10

Got my call today, swearing in July 16th. BMQ July 21st. Congrats to everyone who has received a call, and good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## DAA

Foster007 said:
			
		

> I was merit listed just last Friday, he told me my trade selection was June 2nd. Do they call day of? Day later? Or have I missed this selection date? Thanks!



Chances are you missed that round but time will tell.


----------



## leroy707

Do calls only go out for one day or.........


----------



## steiner0400

leroy707 said:
			
		

> Do calls only go out for one day or.........



Depends on the Recruiting centre and how many recruits that centre has offers for.

One thing ive already learned about the army; nothing is set in stone.


----------



## chimo2u

DAA said:
			
		

> 13 Aug.....


Thank you DAA  bummer to hear ACS tech selections are so far and few between, however that is the trade he wants, so we will just have to continue to wait it out. Hearing all the calls starting to trickle in makes me sad it wasn't my son's turn.....but I'm happy for those whose wait is finally over! 
I hope next selection round brings good news for us.
Fingers crossed


----------



## steiner0400

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Newsflash: That was not an attempt at humour.  That is the scenario I imagined, based on the amount of "Anyone hear anything yet?" posts in this thread (and others), which I know does not represent all recruits in the system.  I can only imagine the number of applicants who would be calling daily (if not by the hour) if they knew the selection date for their trade.


My original reply was premature and I was only venting my frustrations because of the problems I have experienced in the recruiting process.  Should I manage to one day get an offer and end up at BMQ, I don't think I would exactly be talking to my course staff like this and I shouldn't have done so to you.


----------



## PMedMoe

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> My original reply was premature and I was only venting my frustrations because of the problems I have experienced in the recruiting process.  Should I manage to one day get an offer and end up at BMQ, I don't think I would exactly be talking to my course staff like this and I shouldn't have done so to you.



No biggie.  I understand you are anxious to get that call, but I couldn't imagine being a recruiter and having to field dozens of phone calls from like-minded candidates (if they published selection dates).  Not to mention, the CFRCs probably don't even know anyway.

Hope you get your call soon.


----------



## steiner0400

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> No biggie.  I understand you are anxious to get that call, but I couldn't imagine being a recruiter and having to field dozens of phone calls from like-minded candidates (if they published selection dates).  Not to mention, the CFRCs probably don't even know anyway.
> 
> Hope you get your call soon.



Truth of the matter is, I seldom call my recruiter/file manager. I think through my whole process ive called them about 5 times, and emailed maybe 7 times combined among about 3 occasions.

But yes, I do know some "soon to be's" like to harass the recruitment staff. I apologize on their behalf.


----------



## Braveheart

Didn't make it this round :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


Congrats everyone else on your offers!


----------



## Red Iron

Hi All! 

I just want to thank everybody for their contribution to this thread specifically. I have been following it for some time now, and I figured I'd make a profile and contribute myself. Today I received my offer! I swear in on July 25th, and fly to St-Jean on the 26th. NCM Infantry. Hope you all waiting receive the calls you're looking forward to! 

Take Care.


----------



## scubasteve

well my file manager is out until Monday, hopefully I'll get a call then. Congrats to everyone who made it!


----------



## NorthWinds

Got my call today! Best of luck to everyone else in this and future rounds  Hang tight, it was a long process for me and still very worth it.

 Red Iron, we have the same swear in date and flight, don`t be a stranger on the 25th!

Recruting Center: Edmonton, AB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: N/A
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: February 2013
First Contact: September 2013
CFAT completed : Nov 28  (PASSED)
Medical Completed: Nov 28 (PASSED)
Interview completed: Nov 28 (Passed
Merit Listed: January 21, 2014
Swearing in: July 25, 2014
BMQ start date: July 28, 2014


----------



## Matt11

congratulations everyone with there offers!!! i was hoping my trade was in the selection but my file manager told me it wasnt. 

my trade is being selected June 23rd!! crossing some fingers!


----------



## SarahRad

Matt11 said:
			
		

> congratulations everyone with there offers!!! i was hoping my trade was in the selection but my file manager told me it wasnt.
> 
> my trade is being selected June 23rd!! crossing some fingers!



What trade have you applied for?


----------



## Matt11

Firefighter!!


----------



## geterdone123

Anyone from CFRC Victoria hear anything yet? Know if they're still sending out calls? I'm getting worried   ???
My trade choices are combat engineer and infantry


----------



## steiner0400

^same situation here, anyone from CFRC london hear anything yet...? Hamiltons gotten word and the two of them (Hamilton and london) are both detachments of Torontos main office.


----------



## leroy707

Called and was told I was on the merit and when I'm choosen for my trade they will call.. That is all


----------



## chimo2u

My son heard from his file manager today that he's only been merit listed for AIR STRUCTURE TECH as he was not meeting the medical requirements for Traffic Tech (He has a V4 and needed V3 for that trade)

So this means... he's awaiting selection on a pretty small trade, and only one choice. However, I told him to just hold tight to his dream and stick with what he wants...hopefully he will get the call for ACS one of these fine months in the "not-too-far future!" I'm not losing hope yet.

here's how his process is looking thus far:

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Air Structure Tech
Trade choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Applied: Feb 2014
Selected for further processing: Feb 2014
CFAT: Feb 19, 2014
Medical: - March 6, 2014
Interview: - March 6, 2014 (his 18th bday  )
File in Final review/ references contacted: early April
Merit Listed: - April 28, 2014 confirmed merit listed by File mgr (could have been sooner but that's when he emailed her to confirm he was indeed merit listed)
Position offered: -
Enrollment/swearing in:-


----------



## shawn l

I had the same problem as your son... i was v4 too and did not meet the standard for the job i wanted .. so i decide to go do the lasik eye operation last month ..and now im v1 .. it cost a lot but it really worth it .. now that im v1 i can do every combat arm job and dont have to pay for the rest of my life for a pair of glasse ... if you can afford it ... it may be a good option


----------



## CanadianPanzer

shawn l said:
			
		

> I had the same problem as your son... i was v4 too and did not meet the standard for the job i wanted .. so i decide to go do the lasik eye operation last month ..and now im v1 .. it cost a lot but it really worth it .. now that im v1 i can do every combat arm job and dont have to pay for the rest of my life for a pair of glasse ... if you can afford it ... it may be a good option


May I ask you how much did it cost, because I'm currently thinking about it so I can add armour back.


----------



## Newguy1

If you get lasik, it will suspend your application for one year I believe, as you have to wait one year after your lasik operation to be cleared. It might be six months but im pretty sure its one year


----------



## Coady18

Has anyone dealing with the Halifax CFRC heard any news? I seem to be having difficulty getting through.


----------



## SaramEm115

Coady18 said:
			
		

> Has anyone dealing with the Halifax CFRC heard any news? I seem to be having difficulty getting through.



I got a hold of them yesterday around 1:30 but usually I can never get through. No good news came of it though anyway


----------



## Red Iron

Newguy1 said:
			
		

> If you get lasik, it will suspend your application for one year I believe, as you have to wait one year after your lasik operation to be cleared. It might be six months but im pretty sure its one year



I failed my first medical because my eyesight was too bad for any combat arms job. So I walked out, two weeks later I was under the knife, and after 3 months I was cleared for combat arms. It coated me over 3000, but it was well worth it!


----------



## SJantzi

Red Iron said:
			
		

> I failed my first medical because my eyesight was too bad for any combat arms job. So I walked out, two weeks later I was under the knife, and after 3 months I was cleared for combat arms. It coated me over 3000, but it was well worth it!



I also had the exact same experience including only 3 month wait until cleared for combat arms. Granted this was May 2013 I was cleared, things could have changed?


----------



## shawn l

its not 1 year or 6 month ... my recruter tell me its 3 to 4 month ... on the lasik md site they say its 490$ by eye but me it cost me 4000$ for the 2 eyes .. but i took the big package ...custom lasik laser 100% with life time free retouch .. it cost more but the heal time is really faster .... and sorry for the misspelling  i dont write english very often


----------



## Brandonfw

Coady18 said:
			
		

> Has anyone dealing with the Halifax CFRC heard any news? I seem to be having difficulty getting through.



I spoke with my file manager yesterday here at CFRC Halifax, she said that I have been selected for Vehicle Tech from the May 26th selection, and I start my BMQ on July 21st!!! Woot! She said I will receive the call this week coming to accept the offer. I cannot wait till July 21st now!!


----------



## JoeDos

Brandonfw said:
			
		

> I spoke with my file manager yesterday here at CFRC Halifax, she said that I have been selected for Vehicle Tech from the May 26th selection, and I start my BMQ on July 21st!!! Woot! She said I will receive the call this week coming to accept the offer. I cannot wait till July 21st now!!



Congrats Brandon!!! Glad to see you finally got your offer.


----------



## Brandonfw

Thanks!! It has been a VERY long process, but well worth the wait!  ;D


----------



## JoeDos

Brandonfw said:
			
		

> Thanks!! It has been a VERY long process, but well worth the wait!  ;D


Oh you don't need to tell me, haha I applied a month later and look how far I have gotten.  :facepalm: I will be so relieved when I get my medical and interview scheduled/done.


----------



## CanadianPanzer

shawn l said:
			
		

> its not 1 year or 6 month ... my recruiter tell me its 3 to 4 month ... on the lasik md site they say its 490$ by eye but me it cost me 4000$ for the 2 eyes .. but i took the big package ...custom lasik laser 100% with life time free retouch .. it cost more but the heal time is really faster .... and sorry for the misspelling  i dont write english very often


Alright, thanks everyone for the answers,  i'll do it this summer.


----------



## shooked1

shawn l said:
			
		

> its not 1 year or 6 month ... my recruter tell me its 3 to 4 month ... on the lasik md site they say its 490$ by eye but me it cost me 4000$ for the 2 eyes .. but i took the big package ...custom lasik laser 100% with life time free retouch .. it cost more but the heal time is really faster .... and sorry for the misspelling  i dont write english very often



I going for my consultation with the doctor this week to have my eyes done. I have just started my application have finished my cfat this week. 6 months is already the least amount of time I was expecting to wait anyway, does anyone know if they will continue processing while you heal from surgery and are cleared or do you have to wait till your fully healed before they continue processing.


----------



## SJantzi

Your file will be closed until you are 'ready' (3 months)  then update them that you had your surgery and they will schedule your medical to continue to verify you now qualify for combat arms trades


----------



## shooked1

SJantzi said:
			
		

> Your file will be closed until you are 'ready' (3 months)  then update them that you had your surgery and they will schedule your medical to continue to verify you now qualify for combat arms trades



I was just planning on having the surgery an then telling them about it at my medical when that happens seeing as it my be longer than 3 months till the medical and if they close my file it would just be a addition 3 months or however long for me to wait for my application to continue to get processed. 

So my question is it really need necessary to inform the recruitment centre when I am already waiting anyway.


----------



## SJantzi

So it appears you didn't even do your medical yet for them to decline you and close your file. 
Technically yes it won't close if you never tell them. BUT If they already know you require corrective lenses I would definitely let them know. If you do say something your medical could be waiting for you after the 3 month mark. 

So in then end through all they hypotheticals I'd advise telling them because if you get your medical scheduled in the second month of healing you will in the end have to tell them and cancel causing frustrations, and my guess if they love to keep updated with what your doing to make you more competitive


----------



## shooked1

SJantzi said:
			
		

> So it appears you didn't even do your medical yet for them to decline you and close your file.
> Technically yes it won't close if you never tell them. BUT If they already know you require corrective lenses I would definitely let them know. If you do say something your medical could be waiting for you after the 3 month mark.
> 
> So in then end through all they hypotheticals I'd advise telling them because if you get your medical scheduled in the second month of healing you will in the end have to tell them and cancel causing frustrations, and my guess if they love to keep updated with what your doing to make you more competitive



Thank you for your thoughts I will definitely take them into consideration.


----------



## DAA

shooked1 said:
			
		

> Thank you for your thoughts I will definitely take them into consideration.



In the most simple of terms and based on your prior posts here at Army.ca.  From what I can see, you don't appear to have even reached the Medical screening portion of the recruiting process yet and have only written the CFAT/TSD.

Have you even had your Medical yet?


----------



## shooked1

DAA said:
			
		

> In the most simple of terms and based on your prior posts here at Army.ca.  From what I can see, you don't appear to have even reached the Medical screening portion of the recruiting process yet and have only written the CFAT/TSD.
> 
> Have you even had your Medical yet?



I have not had my medical yet, I just passed my CFAT/TSD this past week. Just I am blind as a bat without my glasses and am sure I will not pass the vision standards without corrective surgery. I have a consultation booked is week and I am wondering if I should inform the CFRC when I plan to have surgery or just have the surgery and bring it up at my medical whenever that will be.

PS.
       I sorry if this seems like a re-post from above I have asked this question whenever I've called or gone into the CFRC but they never seem to have a medic in for me to talk to and I just trying to get a general consensus  from the community or see if someone has been in this situation and see how they handled it and how it worked out.


----------



## DAA

shooked1 said:
			
		

> I have not had my medical yet, I just passed my CFAT/TSD this past week. Just I am blind as a bat without my glasses and am sure I will not pass the vision standards without corrective surgery. I have a consultation booked is week and I am wondering if I should inform the CFRC when I plan to have surgery or just have the surgery and bring it up at my medical whenever that will be.
> 
> PS.
> I sorry if this seems like a re-post from above I have asked this question whenever I've called or gone into the CFRC but they never seem to have a medic in for me to talk to and I just trying to get a general consensus  from the community or see if someone has been in this situation and see how they handled it and how it worked out.



Your best bet, just wait until they actually schedule you for the Medical.   Then go from there........


----------



## shooked1

DAA said:
			
		

> Your best bet, just wait until they actually schedule you for the Medical.   Then go from there........



Thank you for your input


----------



## Zulopol

This 6 june I think all the recrutement center was close.. But Someone say he get a call this friday when it was close.. Hum weird


----------



## Brandonfw

Zulopol said:
			
		

> This 6 june I think all the recrutement center was close.. But Someone say he get a call this friday when it was close.. Hum weird



I was never called, I called them. I spoke to my File Manager who told me that my BMQ start date is July 21st, and that I will receive a call this coming week with the offer to accept, but have been chosen for the July 21st bmq... Sorry if that confused you.


----------



## BobbyCarr57

Calling the Recruiting Detachment tomorrow morning. Hopefully I get a call this week.


----------



## Zulopol

BobbyCarr57 said:
			
		

> Calling the Recruiting Detachment tomorrow morning. Hopefully I get a call this week.



Me too im gonna call tomorrow Good luck to you !


----------



## Jayjaycf

Why don't you guys just wait and see what happens, it never crossed your mind that recruiter are that hard to reach because they are busy ? They have many files to deal with and if you got selected you will get the call no matter if you call them tomorrow or not. Must be hard for a recruiter to do his work if he has to answer 50 phone calls from recruit who want to know if they have been selected, whatever time they spend doing that is time they could have use to do their job. Just my  :2c: as I said earlier if you got chosen you will get the call no need to rush the phone.


----------



## JoeDos

Jayjaycf said:
			
		

> Why don't you guys just wait and see what happens, it never crossed your mind that recruiter are that hard to reach because they are busy ? They have many files to deal with and if you got selected you will get the call no matter if you call them tomorrow or not. Must be hard for a recruiter to do his work if he has to answer 50 phone calls from recruit who want to know if they have been selected, whatever time they spend doing that is time they could have use to do their job. Just my  :2c: as I said earlier if you got chosen you will get the call no need to rush the phone.


:goodpost:


----------



## steiner0400

Just got my call.
Infantryman.
Swearing in July 16.
Basic starts July 28.
Basic ends October 17.

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## JoeDos

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Just got my call.
> Infantryman.
> Swearing in July 16.
> Basic starts July 28.
> Basic ends October 17.
> 
> Best of luck everyone!


Nice, congrats! Best of luck to you.


----------



## steiner0400

Anyone lurking that has their swearing in the same day in london? Would be awesome to make early contact.


----------



## BlueShield

still waiting for DEO position.... no idea when... :-(


----------



## Househouse

BlueShield said:
			
		

> still waiting for DEO position.... no idea when... :-(



A while ago, perhaps in this thread perhaps in another, DAA (the one who seems to know everything) said that DEO selection boards were on July 23. Although I'm sure it depends on trade... it's never simple.


----------



## Zulopol

June 23 is Armoured Soldier selection. My recrutement center told me that today


----------



## KerryBlue

Zulopol said:
			
		

> June 23 is Armoured Soldier selection. My recrutement center told me that today



Armoured was also part of the May 26th selection date as well, more then likely they are going to do Combat Arms once a month near the end till they fill up all the spots..


----------



## tomgoetz

Got the call today! Vehicle tech applied through Barrie. Swearing in July 9 BMQ starts August 4!


----------



## B.Grewal

Does anyone know when army communications information systems specialist would be selected? Or avionics systems tech? Those are my one and two choices, respectively.

I've been reluctant to call the recruiting office, I can only imagine the phone calls CFRC Toronto gets! I was merit listed in March and I won't lie every time the phone rings I hope it's them, it has not been them so far... If there's anyone out there who chose either of the above and has some info on selections, please share! 

To the rest of you, I hope our time comes soon! Much congrats to all of you who have received their phone calls!


----------



## Zulopol

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Armoured was also part of the May 26th selection date as well, more then likely they are going to do Combat Arms once a month near the end till they fill up all the spots..



My recruter said to me that they change the date once again.. Probably only for French side


----------



## Brandonfw

I got the official call today and accepted my offer of Vehicle Tech.  ;D


----------



## JoeDos

Brandonfw said:
			
		

> I got the official call today and accepted my offer of Vehicle Tech.  ;D



Awesome! I am still waiting on contact from my recruiting center about scheduling all my stuff, if they don't contact me this week I will be contacting them next Wednesday.


----------



## scubasteve

Just got the call, looks like I'll be heading to BMQ July 28th for infantry! Couldn't be happier.


----------



## village_idiot

I got the call yesterday from CFRC Toronto for infantry. BMQ starts on July 21st.


----------



## stayfrosty

Looks like they are making lots of infantry calls right now... 
Does anyone know (or have an educated guess!) as to when upcoming selections for ACISS might be? I see the trade is still "In Demand".. (although it seems to be kind of a 'grey area' as to what that actually means!)
As you can see by my signature, I'm still in the process.. med forms are in waiting for some follow-up there.. just wondering about dates for that trade. Any help/insight would be appreciated!


----------



## DAA

stayfrosty said:
			
		

> Looks like they are making lots of infantry calls right now...
> Does anyone know (or have an educated guess!) as to when upcoming selections for ACISS might be? I see the trade is still "In Demand".. (although it seems to be kind of a 'grey area' as to what that actually means!)
> As you can see by my signature, I'm still in the process.. med forms are in waiting for some follow-up there.. just wondering about dates for that trade. Any help/insight would be appreciated!



As your still in the "process", you are sort of putting the cart before the horse.  But my guess would be 23 Jun.


----------



## stayfrosty

DAA said:
			
		

> As your still in the "process", you are sort of putting the cart before the horse.  But my guess would be 23 Jun.



I know.. just wondering. Thanks!


----------



## DAA

stayfrosty said:
			
		

> I know.. just wondering. Thanks!



Selections happen throughout the year, on a continual basis, so if you miss a selection date because you haven't been merit listed, it's not that big a deal and nothing to lose sleep over.  There will be many more to come.......


----------



## Spimx

Is any one here going for AVN? I'm still waiting for "THE CALL", but will like to know somebody else is in my same exact situation..

Ps. Congratulation everyone that got "THE CALL", you guys all deserve it and will be good soldiers


----------



## FwuzzyWabbit

Got the call today for ACISS! July 16 swearing in, July 21 BMQ, so happy!


----------



## stayfrosty

FwuzzyWabbit said:
			
		

> Got the call today for ACISS! July 16 swearing in, July 21 BMQ, so happy!



Awesome... congratulations.. that's my chosen trade too.. hopefully the rest of the process will go quickly for me.
Best of luck to you!


----------



## CanadianPanzer

Got the call yesterday for Vehicle technician, swearing in at Montreal on the 29th July.


----------



## Fox87

Spimx said:
			
		

> Is any one here going for AVN? I'm still waiting for "THE CALL", but will like to know somebody else is in my same exact situation..
> 
> Ps. Congratulation everyone that got "THE CALL", you guys all deserve it and will be good soldiers






Only call I got was a reply back to an voicemail I left and forgot to leave my name, but once I said my name, the MWO said that he just had my file in his hand and had been prioritizing the files after getting my scores from the TSD and combining them with my CFAT and that he was about to send me an email with more paper work to do (for the security clearance) so I could get an interview and medical done.  I asked how I did on the TSD and he said he couldn't discuss it with me, which I could understand but he seemed optimistic about it. I'm taking in my paper work tomorrow morning and hoping for the best, I have a clean record so I am not too worried, have some minor credit issues that I am currently working on to resolve so I am hoping I can get through ok.  I don't see too many people on here applying for AVN Tech.. are we the only ones? Anyone know anything about the need for bodies in this trade? 

GETTING so excited... Really hoping to get in for AVN   ;D

Congrats to everyone who got their call and good luck to all those still waiting!


----------



## JoeDos

I am speculating that I will get some scheduling going on this week (For my Medical and Interview), my file manager emailed me letting me know that their systems have been down since last Friday, and she will be letting me know sometime this week.


----------



## Spimx

Fox87 said:
			
		

> Only call I got was a reply back to an voicemail I left and forgot to leave my name, but once I said my name, the MWO said that he just had my file in his hand and had been prioritizing the files after getting my scores from the TSD and combining them with my CFAT and that he was about to send me an email with more paper work to do (for the security clearance) so I could get an interview and medical done.  I asked how I did on the TSD and he said he couldn't discuss it with me, which I could understand but he seemed optimistic about it. I'm taking in my paper work tomorrow morning and hoping for the best, I have a clean record so I am not too worried, have some minor credit issues that I am currently working on to resolve so I am hoping I can get through ok.  I don't see too many people on here applying for AVN Tech.. are we the only ones? Anyone know anything about the need for bodies in this trade?
> 
> GETTING so excited... Really hoping to get in for AVN   ;D
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got their call and good luck to all those still waiting!




Been there, know the feeling... I have almost a year on process, and my medical just got back the MRO. Just waiting on my PLAR result which is taking FOREVER . Last conversation with my recruiter  (last friday), he said and quote " your file is still active. I spoke with processing and encouraged them to follow-up on your prior learning assessment review. In the meantime we are proceeding with other aspect of your application.  Please know that your application is competitive and when the selection board is held (date is undetermined to date) it is very likely your application may be considered for several AVN TECH positions. While it is difficult to "hurry up and wait" it is the nature of the process". Hoping to get merit listed anytime know, but this is TURTURE.. But like they say : those who wait the long, can wait the short.. Hope everything go well with you, I have some credit issues, but was not a problem...


----------



## BlueShield

Househouse said:
			
		

> A while ago, perhaps in this thread perhaps in another, DAA (the one who seems to know everything) said that DEO selection boards were on July 23. Although I'm sure it depends on trade... it's never simple.



my trade will NOT select on July 23, loooool.....


----------



## jim11333

Hey guys, 

Im going in for AVN Tech aswell.
They just need to call my refrences and then i should be merit listed in about 1 month i hope...
The waiting around is hard but i think it will be worth it.
Hoping to get in on a Fall BMQ but the recruiter said there are no selection dates yet for AVN Tech...
So the wait continues.
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## barkz05

Does anyone know when the next selection for the Naval operator trades will be? I've just been merit listed and my three trade choices are NES OP, NAVCOMM, and NCI OP. Thanks for any info!


----------



## ace1125

I was wondering if anyone knows the next selection date for Combat Engineers?  I am waiting on my reliability screening to go through so I'm hoping it will be done before the next selection.

Thanks!


----------



## MrMace

ace1125 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone knows the next selection dates for Combat Engineers?  I am waiting on my reliability screening to go through so I'm hoping it will be done before the next selection.
> 
> Thanks!



I'd also like to know this as well. My recruiter doesn't know of a set date for them or Artillery.


----------



## steiner0400

MrMace said:
			
		

> I'd also like to know this as well. My recruiter doesn't know of a set date for them or Artillery.



My guess would be, and this is just a guess, right after the current/next courses that are loaded with the selected tradesman.


----------



## DAA

barkz05 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the next selection for the Naval operator trades will be? I've just been merit listed and my three trade choices are NES OP, NAVCOMM, and NCI OP. Thanks for any info!



13 Aug for all three of your choices.



			
				ace1125 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone knows the next selection date for Combat Engineers?  I am waiting on my reliability screening to go through so I'm hoping it will be done before the next selection.



23 Jun


----------



## Kolzoo

Selection dates for Infantry?


----------



## leroy707

Yeah infantry dates?  I don't think I made it this round kind of disappointed maybe next round


----------



## JoeDos

Kolzoo said:
			
		

> Selection dates for Infantry?


I am pretty sure its the same as Cbt Eng, which I think is the 23rd of June.


----------



## SarahRad

Well, here we go again. Good luck everyone!


----------



## steiner0400

SarahRad said:
			
		

> Well, here we go again. Good luck everyone!



To those waiting on their selection today. Give the RC's twp weeks to process the files. Im being hippocritical, just be patient right now. The file managers are busy enough.


----------



## stayfrosty

Good luck to one and all on Selection day today!

My interviewer told me that there are selection boards for ACISS, Comms Rsch, and Supply Tech today as well.
Apparently the next ones for ACISS and Supply Tech aren't scheduled until November.. more waiting for me...


----------



## leroy707

So there is another round of infantry selections again?


----------



## steiner0400

leroy707 said:
			
		

> So there is another round of infantry selections again?


Read the thread... It was stated on this page.


----------



## Braveheart

Today Leroy, the 23rd of June according to DAA's post. Good luck everyone!


----------



## stayfrosty

Leroy.. one thing that will get you in hot water around this place is not reading through previous posts before you ask a question. Not saying it's right or wrong, that's just the way it is.

In answer to your question you would have only had to look back to 12 June when *DAA* posted THIS:

_"Selections happen throughout the year, on a continual basis, so if you miss a selection date because you haven't been merit listed, it's not that big a deal and nothing to lose sleep over.  There will be many more to come......."_

You don't want to run afoul of the veteran posters/moderators here!


----------



## leroy707

Sorry... I was just confirming if there was another round.


----------



## steiner0400

leroy707 said:
			
		

> Sorry... I was just confirming if there was another round.



There will always be another round so long as Canada exists


----------



## leroy707

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> There will always be another round so long as Canada exists


You don't say


----------



## scubasteve

just to let you guys know so you aren't getting super anxious, it took about 2 weeks after the last selection date to get my call for infantry. so keeps your heads up. best of luck!


----------



## steiner0400

scubasteve said:
			
		

> just to let you guys know so you aren't getting super anxious, it took about 2 weeks after the last selection date to get my call for infantry. so keeps your heads up. best of luck!


Same here, 2 weeks is almost the minimum time between selection and "the call." A few of you will receive your calls on say the seconda Wednesday or Thursday after aelections, but most wont hear anything until the second Monday.
Be patient and best of luck!


----------



## leroy707

Is it possible to be merit listed and never get the call?


----------



## KerryBlue

leroy707 said:
			
		

> Is it possible to be merit listed and never get the call?



If there are people on the list higher then you are and not enough jobs to go around yes. It is entirely possible to never get a call


----------



## leroy707

One more question, after how long on being on the list would you assume you won't get the call?


----------



## KerryBlue

People have gotten the call anywhere from 6 months to a year or two after being merit listed. There is not set in stone date.


----------



## steiner0400

leroy707 said:
			
		

> One more question, after how long on being on the list would you assume you won't get the call?


Its hard to say. If youre on the list that means your apt enough for the trade. Just cross some fingers, make some calls, and work on past failures.


			
				leroy707 said:
			
		

> Is it possible to be merit listed and never get the call?



If you are merit listed and dont receive a call for the first selection of your trades, you should take some courses be it night school, highschool, third party courses, college courses, etc... This will only add to your file and should with any luck raise your competativeness level...
Just my opinion based on everything ive read on here..
Dont get discouraged if you dont get a call right away, keep your head up, work on some old grades, and work out.


----------



## steiner0400

Ive seen a few examples of guys having waited 5+ years, but I believe that was their own doing; postponing their application to pursue other things.
Those are few and far between though..


----------



## leroy707

Yeah I am in no hurry I was only listed a couple months ago so no need to panic right now, my time will come eventually


----------



## steiner0400

leroy707 said:
			
		

> Yeah I am in no hurry I was only listed a couple months ago so no need to panic right now, my time will come eventually



good [wo]man! Hope you get your call soon buddy.


----------



## SarahRad

To those that already have start dates, were you called in the morning or afternoon?


----------



## steiner0400

SarahRad said:
			
		

> To those that already have start dates, were you called in the morning or afternoon?


Dont think it really matters, they call you when they have your job offer and have a few minutes to give you the offer.
My call lasted approximately 15 minutes and involved verbally accepting the offer. Being asked a series of relationship questions for benefits and to classify you as common law, single or married. Contact information confirmation. And being informed of an email to follow the verbal confirmation with written as documentable proof. 

The email included a second offering of employment to be replied to in the affirmative or negative, a link to a website outlining everything to have upon arrival at cflrs, the date of your swearing ceremony (sometimes determined later on), the date of your bmq, 3 documents to fill out (two of which required for the swearing in and one for the first day of bmq) and some various personal specific information.

The three documents are;
the NOK identification - next of kin
The ECN - emergency contact notification
And;
Security clearance form (330-60E I believe)

Dont get hung up on exact and specific times for contact. It happena when it happens.

As far as having an autobiography written out.. 
Have fun finding some 8-1/2 x 14 paper... I ordered 3 pads of 50 sheets for 5$ a pad... No where carries it on hand, only catalogue.


----------



## SarahRad

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Dont think it really matters, they call you when they have your job offer and have a few minutes to give you the offer.
> My call lasted approximately 15 minutes and involved verbally accepting the offer. Being asked a series of relationship questions for benefits and to classify you as common law, single or married. Contact information confirmation. And being informed of an email to follow the verbal confirmation with written as documentable proof.
> 
> The email included a second offering of employment to be replied to in the affirmative or negative, a link to a website outlining everything to have upon arrival at cflrs, the date of your swearing ceremony (sometimes determined later on), the date of your bmq, 3 documents to fill out (two of which required for the swearing in and one for the first day of bmq) and some various personal specific information.
> 
> The three documents are;
> the NOK identification - next of kin
> The ECN - emergency contact notification
> And;
> Security clearance form (330-60E I believe)
> 
> Dont get hung up on exact and specific times for contact. It happena when it happens.
> 
> As far as having an autobiography written out..
> Have fun finding some 8-1/2 x 14 paper... I ordered 3 pads of 50 sheets for 5$ a pad... No where carries it on hand, only catalogue.


Oh wow thanks for all the info! It's good to know that it's a longer call. My work is fairly lenient about cell phone use at work (especially for important stuff like this),  but if it's that long I'll make sure to wait for a break to return a missed call.

I guess 3pm on a Friday afternoon is safe to say they won't be making calls today. Does anyone know if the RCs are closed Monday for the holiday on Tues?


----------



## steiner0400

SarahRad said:
			
		

> Oh wow thanks for all the info! It's good to know that it's a longer call. My work is fairly lenient about cell phone use at work (especially for important stuff like this),  but if it's that long I'll make sure to wait for a break to return a missed call.
> 
> I guess 3pm on a Friday afternoon is safe to say they won't be making calls today. Does anyone know if the RCs are closed Monday for the holiday on Tues?



From everyone ive talked to and everything Ive read on here; theyre almost all regionally dependent.... No saying what ones are open or closed. Best of luck. 
Also, currently in the reply screen and cant remember when the last selection date was, when was selection for your trades SarahRad?


----------



## SarahRad

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> From everyone ive talked to and everything Ive read on here; theyre almost all regionally dependent.... No saying what ones are open or closed. Best of luck.
> Also, currently in the reply screen and cant remember when the last selection date was, when was selection for your trades SarahRad?



Selection for my trade was June 23rd.


----------



## steiner0400

SarahRad said:
			
		

> Selection for my trade was June 23rd.


Give it until NEXT Monday before you start to worry about being selected... I know the wait between selection date and the call feel like an eternity. Been there... Ive also been impationt but I waited for my call and I leav in exactly 4 weeks.

Just take it easy, continue to push your abilities in the gym and in running especially. The call will come when the rc has your offer


----------



## SarahRad

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Give it until NEXT Monday before you start to worry about being selected... I know the wait between selection date and the call feel like an eternity. Been there... Ive also been impationt but I waited for my call and I leav in exactly 4 weeks.
> 
> Just take it easy, continue to push your abilities in the gym and in running especially. The call will come when the rc has your offer



I've noticed that every other selection date I've seen on here has had a roughly 7-10 day wait for a phone call. I know I'm still a bit early here, but only by a few days. Last month there was 2 selection Mondays in a row which is why there was like 2 straight weeks of people getting phone calls. 

I'm trying not to be impatient. I've had much longer waiting times for other jobs (that I didn't get unfortunately) but I can only have every single person I know ask me "have you heard yet?!" on a daily basis for so long before I scream.


----------



## steiner0400

SarahRad said:
			
		

> I've noticed that every other selection date I've seen on here has had a roughly 7-10 day wait for a phone call. I know I'm still a bit early here, but only by a few days. Last month there was 2 selection Mondays in a row which is why there was like 2 straight weeks of people getting phone calls.
> 
> I'm trying not to be impatient. I've had much longer waiting times for other jobs (that I didn't get unfortunately) but I can only have every single person I know ask me "have you heard yet?!" on a daily basis for so long before I scream.


Inforn them that you will let them know when you know..?


----------



## SarahRad

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Inforn them that you will let them know when you know..?



Trust me I have. They're all just as excited as I am though. Oh well.


----------



## halifamous

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> I was talking about scheduled dates about medical and interview. I was told by my file manager that the way processing is now not everyone gets a medical and interview. After the CFAT they decide whether or not they're going to process you further, and that's even if you qualified for your trades. If you qualify for your trades but are deemed not competitive enough they offer other trades or tell you that they will not be continuing processing.
> 
> In my case I am still being processed, and I am waiting for a medical and interview scheduled date, I just can't call them up and ask for a medical and interview scheduled date.... I have to wait for my file manager to contact me.



When the recruiter called me to schedule a medical/interview he congratulated me. He said not everyone is sent through to this stage anymore. Makes sense to me, if your CFAT and other factors aren't competitive why bother spending the time and money on medical and interview.


----------



## halifamous

Househouse said:
			
		

> A while ago, perhaps in this thread perhaps in another, DAA (the one who seems to know everything) said that DEO selection boards were on July 23. Although I'm sure it depends on trade... it's never simple.



Looks like the conversation here: http://army.ca/forums/threads/114680.0

Some debate over last week of June and last week of July. Possible it's both with varying trades?


----------



## George Wallace

halifamous said:
			
		

> Can anyone verify this? i can't find the original post this is referring to and the search function is disabled.



 :


Like so many who are having trouble finding things, it can usually be traced back to their not READING, first the conditions of membership to the site, and then such "STICKIED" topics as this:

BEFORE YOU POST - READ THIS:




Read that, and then pass it along to ALL your friends.


----------



## Matt11

GOT THE PHONE CALL!!!!! BMQ the 15 of sept ( in french)


----------



## SarahRad

Matt11 said:
			
		

> GOT THE PHONE CALL!!!!! BMQ the 15 of sept ( in french)


Congratulations!! What trade?


----------



## Matt11

SarahRad said:
			
		

> Congratulations!! What trade?


 Firefighter!!!best of luck to everyone else! stay close to the phones lol


----------



## Foster007

I just got the call for AWST! BMQ is September 8th. I'M SO EXCITED!


----------



## jim11333

Hey everyone:

Anyone know when the next selection date for AVN Tech is?

Im starting to get very excited.

Thanks


----------



## DukeLuke56

Congrats to both of you for getting the call for BMQ! Good luck!

Currently waiting to hear back to schedule a medical/interview. I doubt I'll get everything done in time for an August-September BMOQ date.


----------



## Spimx

Hey Jim11333, I just came from the CFRC Toronto and was told AVN is currently NOT hiring, but could happen soon. I'm also just waiting on selection, that's why I went down to ask and got this shocking news  hopefully we get the chance soon buddy


----------



## jim11333

That is very shocking! I was told in April there were several positions available...
I don't think there is a selection date yet for AVN Tech which is frustrating.
Looks like we may end up going on a winter BMQ at the earliest.


----------



## Spimx

I was hopping to avoid that, but it look like we are gonna be running in the snow...


----------



## Spimx

Beside that, Where are you from? Im from Toronto, you are the first person I know that share my waiting status...feel free to PM me anytime ans we can share the waiting experience, hopefully cutting the waiting stress


----------



## skuoc019

So I recently got a call to come in for a pre-security interview this month. I wrote the CFAT near the end of June and qualified for all the trades I wanted. I a just wondering as to if this interview is the one that comes with the medical part of the application process or a background check ? I noticed no one called their interview a pre-security interview and had their interview and medicals on the same day. I was told to dress business-casual and to bring some forms that needed to be filled out.


----------



## Tsaorina

Does anyone know when the next selection dates for WFE tech and MET tech are?


----------



## niftynicolemarie

Tsaorina said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the next selection dates for WFE tech and MET tech are?


I applied for both of those as well! I was told selection was July 23, but that could have been for my first choice.


----------



## Sarah_H

Spimx said:
			
		

> I just came from the CFRC Toronto and was told AVN is currently NOT hiring, but could happen soon.


That's weird because I was just at my RC today and was told they still had a lot of spots to fill for AVS and AVN this year.


----------



## Spimx

Sarah_H said:
			
		

> That's weird because I was just at my RC today and was told they still had a lot of spots to fill for AVS and AVN this year.



I really hope so, it wouldn't be the first they give me a wrong information. Did they give you any date for selection and how many openings??


----------



## Sarah_H

Spimx said:
			
		

> I really hope so, it wouldn't be the first they give me a wrong information. Did they give you any date for selection and how many openings??


Nothing too specific unfortunately. All he said is that they have about 4000 openings (across all open/hiring trades) that need to be filled. I'm just hoping things start to pick up soon. I guess part of the reason for some of the lag with applications now is they're in a transition period. Apparently starting this September everything is being done out of Borden. The RC's call all applicants to write the CFAT, send the scores to the new "Head Office" for recruiting in Borden, and they decide which applicants from each RC is selected for further processing (medical, interviews).


----------



## Spimx

Oh wow I'm on home stretch, hope things get better or this coming selection. I still don't know why they cant just be open about. W all know this is a waiting game, making us wait on false hope is just tooooo much to handle. Thanks Sarah, hopefully we get to turn some fasteners in the same airframe one day  ;D


----------



## DeadEye229

I called my File manager a few weeks back and he told me that I now have a new file manager.  I've been merit listed since the end of February for infantry. Hopefully I get the call soon so I can begin my career in the CF.


----------



## SJantzi

My fingers are crossed for you DeadEye229! but I have been merit listed since September 2013 Infantry, so it MIGHT be a wait yet.. Best of luck!


----------



## Captain Mark

Spimx said:
			
		

> Hey Jim11333, I just came from the CFRC Toronto and was told AVN is currently NOT hiring, but could happen soon. I'm also just waiting on selection, that's why I went down to ask and got this shocking news  hopefully we get the chance soon buddy



By AVN, do you mean AVN TECH?

AVN TECH and AVS TECH are currently open. Selection boards will be held towards the end of July and August. Stay in touch with your Detachment.


----------



## stayfrosty

Captain Mark said:
			
		

> Selection boards will be held towards the end of July and August. Stay in touch with your Detachment.



Good morning! 

While we're on the subject, are there any selection boards for ACISS, Supply Tech or Comms Rsch scheduled this summer? When I completed my interview I was told that after 23 June there weren't any more on the calendar until November...but that they might be added based on demand/supply.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## jim11333

Hey, I am waiting on the call for AVN tech out of the Ottawa recruitment Center .

Are the selections that you speak for avn tech apply to all detachments? 

I was told each detachment has different selection dates is this true?

Thank you


----------



## halifamous

jim11333 said:
			
		

> Hey, I am waiting on the call for AVN tech out of the Ottawa recruitment Center .
> 
> Are the selections that you speak for avn tech apply to all detachments?
> 
> I was told each detachment has different selection dates is this true?
> 
> Thank you



Based on what I've read so far, no that isn't true. It sounds like the selection board is done centrally and takes all the merit listed applicants from across the country.


----------



## Tsaorina

niftynicolemarie said:
			
		

> I applied for both of those as well! I was told selection was July 23, but that could have been for my first choice.



Nice to see someone else applying to some of the same trades as me! Not sure if I will be ready for July 23rd though. Been waiting since around May 9 for my medical to be processed and background check to be completed. One of my references did let me know that he was contacted though. Fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## Zulopol

Got The CALL ! Armoured Soldier BMQ start 15 Sept. (French Platoon)


----------



## niftynicolemarie

Tsaorina said:
			
		

> Nice to see someone else applying to some of the same trades as me! Not sure if I will be ready for July 23rd though. Been waiting since around May 9 for my medical to be processed and background check to be completed. One of my references did let me know that he was contacted though. Fingers crossed for both of us.



Oh geez. My recruiting centre said they were trying to get me processed in time for selection but I JUST did my medical, my references haven't been contacted And my interview is tomorrow. I likely won't be ready either! We can still hope!


----------



## KerryBlue

Zulopol said:
			
		

> Got The CALL ! Armoured Soldier BMQ start 15 Sept. (French Platoon)



Congrats


----------



## sunny1994

Zulopol said:
			
		

> Got The CALL ! Armoured Soldier BMQ start 15 Sept. (French Platoon)



NICE!! your application went sooo fast! Jealous!


----------



## SarahRad

I was getting concerned about not getting a call yet so I emailed my file manager last night to just touch base. I got an auto reply saying he was away July 3-9. That explains a lot! Nervous feelings gone.


----------



## Matt11

Zulopol said:
			
		

> Got The CALL ! Armoured Soldier BMQ start 15 Sept. (French Platoon)


  Nice! le meme que le mien! jai trop hate!! lol


----------



## sebas132

I got the call yesterday !
Infantry


----------



## runormal

DAA said:
			
		

> 13 Aug for all three of your choices.



I see you said selection for these trades "NES OP, NAVCOMM, and NCI OP" are on that date. Would I be safe to assume that marine Engineer is also getting selected that day?

Thanks in advance, I have a friend who is applying for that trade.


----------



## DAA

runormal said:
			
		

> I see you said selection for these trades "NES OP, NAVCOMM, and NCI OP" are on that date. Would I be safe to assume that marine Engineer is also getting selected that day?
> 
> Thanks in advance, I have a friend who is applying for that trade.



Dates have now changed to 23 Jul for your three choices and also for Mar Eng.


----------



## jim11333

Can anyone confirm selection dates for AVN tech?

Thanks


----------



## George Wallace

jim11333 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone:
> 
> Anyone know when the next selection date for AVN Tech is?
> 
> Im starting to get very excited.
> 
> Thanks





			
				jim11333 said:
			
		

> Hey, I am waiting on the call for AVN tech out of the Ottawa recruitment Center .
> 
> Are the selections that you speak for avn tech apply to all detachments?
> 
> I was told each detachment has different selection dates is this true?
> 
> Thank you





			
				jim11333 said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm selection dates for AVN tech?
> 
> Thanks



You are sounding like a broken record......If you can understand that......If not....Follow the advice to go visit your CAFRC and ask a Recruiter for that information.   You don't have to spam the site daily with the same friggin question.


----------



## jim11333

I'm not trying to spam the site I'm just keeping contact with everyone.
I do not live close to my recruitment Center so I enjoy using this site for information. That is what it is here for.
Anyone with info on the AVN trade please let me know.
Thank you


----------



## Zulopol

You should call your recruitment center and get fix on that selection date


----------



## jim11333

That's my plan but the last 2 weeks I have been trying and nobody ever answers so maybe they were closed for awhile.

Anyways I will contact them somehow.

Thanks


----------



## Zulopol

jim11333 said:
			
		

> That's my plan but the last 2 weeks I have been trying and nobody ever answers so maybe they were closed for awhile.
> 
> Anyways I will contact them somehow.
> 
> Thanks



When you gonna be with them on the phone, demand the post number of the person who processed your file.


----------



## Davidtp

JUst received a voicemail asking me to call em back for files update ( i been merit listed since may 10th) finger crossed !!


----------



## conrod94

I spoke to my file manager today and was informed that the next selection dates for combat engineer arn't until October. Alot more waiting to come...


----------



## SarahRad

Just got the call!! I start BMQ Sep 15. Best late Friday news ever!!!


----------



## stayfrosty

Conrod94 said:
			
		

> I spoke to my file manager today and was informed that the next selection dates for combat engineer arn't until October. Alot more waiting to come...



I hear that... checked on my file this week and was told November is the next selection board for ACISS and SUP TECH.

As she said 'no news is good news'. I should only hear from them if for some reason my application isn't moving forward. She told me that I won't even get a call when/if I am merit listed! Anyone else encounter this?


----------



## SarahRad

stayfrosty said:
			
		

> I hear that... checked on my file this week and was told November is the next selection board for ACISS and SUP TECH.
> 
> As she said 'no news is good news'. I should only hear from them if for some reason my application isn't moving forward. She told me that I won't even get a call when/if I am merit listed! Anyone else encounter this?



I received a letter in the mail telling me I was merit listed. It was the only progress with my file that wasn't accompanied by a phone call and/or email.


----------



## mlavoie88

stayfrosty said:
			
		

> I hear that... checked on my file this week and was told November is the next selection board for ACISS and SUP TECH.
> 
> As she said 'no news is good news'. I should only hear from them if for some reason my application isn't moving forward. She told me that I won't even get a call when/if I am merit listed! Anyone else encounter this?



I went to my CFRC today and been told to go back on Monday to sign a job offer and I didn't even knew I was merit listed and someone told me to get a job offer you have to be merit listed so I would think they don't call to let people know they are merit listed. but if you go in person to the recruitment center you might have better chances of getting updates.


----------



## Fox87

mlavoie88 said:
			
		

> I went to my CFRC today and been told to go back on Monday to sign a job offer and I didn't even knew I was merit listed and someone told me to get a job offer you have to be merit listed so I would think they don't call to let people know they are merit listed. but if you go in person to the recruitment center you might have better chances of getting updates.



Hey, just curious if they told you what job they were offering you.
Congratulations by the way


----------



## mlavoie88

Fox87 said:
			
		

> Hey, just curious if they told you what job they were offering you.
> Congratulations by the way



Avs Tech


----------



## DukeLuke56

Went to my CFRC yesterday for some more info or an update. Still no word for my medical/interview. They did tell me that the selection dates for AEC and Pilot were July 28th, and the following selection date isn't until mid-November. Considering I still have the initial interview/medical to do, as well as go through the Aircrew Selection in Trenton, it seems like November is the new goal.


----------



## Brandonfw

DukeLuke56 said:
			
		

> Went to my CFRC yesterday for some more info or an update. Still no word for my medical/interview. They did tell me that the selection dates for AEC and Pilot were July 28th, and the following selection date isn't until mid-November. Considering I still have the initial interview/medical to do, as well as go through the Aircrew Selection in Trenton, it seems like November is the new goal.



Well good luck, and never give up!  ;D

-Brandonfw


----------



## JoeDos

DukeLuke56 said:
			
		

> Went to my CFRC yesterday for some more info or an update. Still no word for my medical/interview. They did tell me that the selection dates for AEC and Pilot were July 28th, and the following selection date isn't until mid-November. Considering I still have the initial interview/medical to do, as well as go through the Aircrew Selection in Trenton, it seems like November is the new goal.


 you have only waited a month for your medical/interview some of us have been waiting 4+ months.


----------



## JoeDos

Rookie Green said:
			
		

> Relax buddy, relax...
> 
> My file manager told me to update my references, and to give him a call if I don't hear anything by August 1st. DEO here, if it makes any difference.



I am perfectly relaxed haha, I am just saying be patient it takes time.


----------



## Newguy1

AC Op selection is July 23 or 25, couldn't quite hear what he said.


----------



## LS3

Received "the" call today. Was selected for AESOp from the june 23rd selection board. Goes to show the calls are still going out. BMQ is September 1st. Good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## jim11333

Just got the job offer for AVN tech!

Off to BMQ September 1st.

So pumped.


----------



## Zulopol

Congratulations!


----------



## Fox87

jim11333 said:
			
		

> Just got the job offer for AVN tech!
> 
> Off to BMQ September 1st.
> 
> So pumped.



That's great, congrats!!! Guess I might miss this one. My medical and interview are not for another 2 weeks


----------



## Spimx

Oh waooo congrats... I hope I'll get my turn before the end of the month


----------



## Terrance450

Way back on page 17 there was mention that selections for Med-Tech was in July or August.  If possible, could someone please confirm this?


----------



## PMedMoe

Terrance450 said:
			
		

> Way back on page 17 there was mention that selections for Med-Tech was in July or August.  If possible, could someone please confirm this?



Yes, it was on page 17.    ;D


----------



## DAA

Terrance450 said:
			
		

> Way back on page 17 there was mention that selections for Med-Tech was in July or August.  If possible, could someone please confirm this?



As of today for Med Tech, Nov and Jan.  Dates are subject to change based on requirements.


----------



## halifamous

DukeLuke56 said:
			
		

> Went to my CFRC yesterday for some more info or an update. Still no word for my medical/interview. They did tell me that the selection dates for AEC and Pilot were July 28th, and the following selection date isn't until mid-November. Considering I still have the initial interview/medical to do, as well as go through the Aircrew Selection in Trenton, it seems like November is the new goal.



Last I had heard AEC selection was July 23. Has the date changed?


----------



## DukeLuke56

halifamous said:
			
		

> Last I had heard AEC selection was July 23. Has the date changed?



I am also applying for DEO for AEC. The sergeant at my local CFRC indicated that the selection date for AEC was July 28th.


----------



## mswirski

Good luck to everyone on the coming selections July 23rd.

Fingers crossed! ;D


----------



## BlueDuck

I've been told July 23 for all DEO positions.

Good luck all.


----------



## GraemeCaughill

Are the combat arms trades selecting in October and November? (Infantry) Or does anyone have an earlier date? Just waiting for my reference check. Finally through everything else. Almost a year into the process.


----------



## KerryBlue

GraemeCaughill said:
			
		

> Are the combat arms trades selecting in October and November? (Infantry) Or does anyone have an earlier date? Just waiting for my reference check. Finally through everything else. Almost a year into the process.



Nov. 4 and 23rd for combat arms if in fact the 23rd ones happen. I have been hearing conflicting info about whether the selections on this date will still happen.


----------



## cwatson91

After I was given the "No" for MP I was told by my file manager during my follow-up interview that selection for combat arms is August 3rd. I changed my trades to Infanty, Armoured and Combat Engineer. So if you have been merit listed you may receive a call early to mid August; this is based on knowledge received from my file manager. Best of luck!


----------



## goarmy2014

As we eagerly await July 23rd and hope for good news phone calls, I'm wondering how selection boards actually operate. I understand the process of being merit listed - you are awarded points for your performance on CFAT, medical, interview, etc. But how does the selection board actually select individuals? Is the applicant with the highest score on the merit list automatically offered the position, or does the selection board do a review of the files? Is the selection board made-up of officers in that trade, or is it a combination of different trades? I'm just curious as to how the process works  

I read a report that explains how the recruitment process for officers worked in the late 1990s but it seems to have changed quite a bit - back then, candidates were actually merit listed and assigned scores by the selection board, rather than by the recruiting center. The rationale was to be able to standardize how candidates were ranked nationally, but it seems like an awful lot of work! 
http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/p010373.pdf


----------



## B.Grewal

I am a little confused, is the 23rd of July the selection date for Officers, only? Just curious ...


----------



## mswirski

No, July 23 is for NCMs too.


----------



## ace1125

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Nov. 4 and 23rd for combat arms if in fact the 23rd ones happen. I have been hearing conflicting info about whether the selections on this date will still happen.



Does anyone know if the 23rd selection date doesn't happen will they have another one shortly after to replace it? Just asking because I am on the verge of being merit listed but don't think it happened by the 22nd, calling later to find out.


----------



## KerryBlue

ace1125 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the 23rd selection date doesn't happen will they have another one shortly after to replace it? Just asking because I am on the verge of being merit listed but don't think it happened by the 22nd, calling later to find out.



From what I was told, Armoured is Aug 3rd, Infantry is Aug 25th, then nothing until November 3rd which I believe is Combat Eng


----------



## Infantryman2b

Thats promising news KerryBlue. Hopefully my almost 2 year wait is finally going to end.


----------



## KerryBlue

Infantryman2b said:
			
		

> Thats promising news KerryBlue. Hopefully my almost 2 year wait is finally going to end.



Yep, I'm at what a year and 3 months. By the time I'm hopefully off to BMQ for either Inf or Eng it will be close to a year and a half 2 years.


----------



## BlueDuck

Just thought I'd start a thread for anyone waiting to hear.  If you so wish, you can share what you have applied for and/or when you've received an offer.  

Hoping to be selected for PAO here.

Good luck all!!!


----------



## Infantryman2b

The waiting game sucks but I know getting that call will make it all worth it. Good luck.


----------



## niftynicolemarie

I too am on the verge of or was just merit listed.
My CFRC does not provide selection dates anymore. Does anyone know what the selection date for 
RMS Clerk
Met Tech
WFE Tech

Are after July 23rd selection?


----------



## Tsaorina

niftynicolemarie said:
			
		

> I too am on the verge of or was just merit listed.
> My CFRC does not provide selection dates anymore. Does anyone know what the selection date for
> RMS Clerk
> Met Tech
> WFE Tech
> 
> Are after July 23rd selection?



From what my CFRC told me last week, Met tech has no openings anymore and WFE tech has only 4 openings and there is no other selection date scheduled. RMS - I have no idea.


----------



## DAA

niftynicolemarie said:
			
		

> I too am on the verge of or was just merit listed.
> My CFRC does not provide selection dates anymore. Does anyone know what the selection date for
> RMS Clerk
> Met Tech
> WFE Tech
> 
> Are after July 23rd selection?



RMS Clk - 25 Aug

Met Tech and WFE Tech - probably not until Jan 15.


----------



## niftynicolemarie

DAA said:
			
		

> RMS Clk - 25 Aug
> 
> Met Tech and WFE Tech - probably not until Jan 15.


Thank you!


----------



## niftynicolemarie

Tsaorina said:
			
		

> From what my CFRC told me last week, Met tech has no openings anymore and WFE tech has only 4 openings and there is no other selection date scheduled. RMS - I have no idea.


I had heard the same thing about Met Tech and WFE


----------



## Infantryman2b

Has anyone else tried getting a file update only to be told that they dont give updates anymore and were forced to sit and wait for them to call?


----------



## KerryBlue

Infantryman2b said:
			
		

> Has anyone else tried getting a file update only to be told that they dont give updates anymore and were forced to sit and wait for them to call?



Are you out of CFRC Toronto? 

The new policy is that you can no longer call the main desk to get an update. Trying emailing your MCC or your file manager. Or the forces.cs website has a ling for a contact us about your online application email.


----------



## goarmy2014

No, my CFRC was always very welcoming and actually encouraged me to follow-up every few weeks to ensure my file was moving along. That being said, I would follow-up in person. Having spent quite a bit of time in the lobby of the CFRC, I can attest to the fact that the person manning reception is often very busy and does not get to answer every phone call. I can only imagine that it would be even worst in a metropolis like Toronto!

Second point: CFRCs are renowned for not being "client-focused" - many applicants think of themselves as clients, but that is absolutely not the case (see thread about "the CF doesn't owe you a job"). The client in recruitment is the CF, and they have a huge pool of applicants to choose from (although the lack of follow-up is something that the ombudsman criticized in his 2006 review of the recruitment system). Imagine that the CF is like a client at the grocery store who needs 4 apples for a recipe, and they are trying to figure out which apples to buy from the bin. Only a fraction of the apples are going to get "inspected", and of these, even fewer will ultimately be purchased. Even though the grocery store client has glanced at all of the apples, not everyone gets to go on to every stage of the competition process - so if your CFAT score is on the lower end of the percentile, you may not be selected to continue on in the process. Or if you're a Gala apple but they need Red Delicious, you'll be put at the back of the bin. The point of this metaphor: If you have been waiting months for a medical or interview, you should ask them straight-up if your file is competitive or not. If you've been waiting months to just get through the door and have your file processed, you should ask them if the trades you applied for are in demand or not (if they are closed they won't process your file at that time). If the jobs you applied for are in demand, and you are told that your file is competitive, show your motivation for the job by showing up to the recruitment center once in a while to get an update on the process.


----------



## dankcco

goarmy2014 said:
			
		

> No, my CFRC was always very welcoming and actually encouraged me to follow-up every few weeks to ensure my file was moving along. That being said, I would follow-up in person. Having spent quite a bit of time in the lobby of the CFRC, I can attest to the fact that the person manning reception is often very busy and does not get to answer every phone call. I can only imagine that it would be even worst in a metropolis like Toronto!
> 
> Second point: CFRCs are renowned for not being "client-focused" - many applicants think of themselves as clients, but that is absolutely not the case (see thread about "the CF doesn't owe you a job"). The client in recruitment is the CF, and they have a huge pool of applicants to choose from (although the lack of follow-up is something that the ombudsman criticized in his 2006 review of the recruitment system). Imagine that the CF is like a client at the grocery store who needs 4 apples for a recipe, and they are trying to figure out which apples to buy from the bin. Only a fraction of the apples are going to get "inspected", and of these, even fewer will ultimately be purchased. Even though the grocery store client has glanced at all of the apples, not everyone gets to go on to every stage of the competition process - so if your CFAT score is on the lower end of the percentile, you may not be selected to continue on in the process. Or if you're a Gala apple but they need Red Delicious, you'll be put at the back of the bin. The point of this metaphor: If you have been waiting months for a medical or interview, you should ask them straight-up if your file is competitive or not. If you've been waiting months to just get through the door and have your file processed, you should ask them if the trades you applied for are in demand or not (if they are closed they won't process your file at that time). If the jobs you applied for are in demand, and you are told that your file is competitive, show your motivation for the job by showing up to the recruitment center once in a while to get an update on the process.



 :goodpost:


----------



## Infantryman2b

Yes I'm out of Toronto. I've finished all testing and was just waiting on the commissionaires office to process my fingerprints to be merit listed. When last at the office someone told me after two months to call and make sure that I have been merit listed or they might misplace or forget my file. As I already went through this with the North Bay office slacking on sending my info to Toronto, I really want to know my answer. The distrust I have for these guys is immense. I'm going infantry by the way and hopefully I get in the next selection as I've been waiting since October 2012.


----------



## KerryBlue

Infantryman2b said:
			
		

> The distrust I have for these guys is immense. I'm going infantry by the way and hopefully I get in the next selection as I've been waiting since October 2012.



RC Ottawa "forgot" to process my request for transfer 3 times, RC Toronto has forgoten to initiate my Garda 3 times now. I should have been merit listed post med files coming back clean but now because someone "forgot" to start the Garda the week before my interview like they were supposed to I'm still sitting here not merit listed. 

I hope my name makes it to the list for the Aug 25th Inf selections or bare minimum Nov 4th Combat Eng selections,.


----------



## JoeDos

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> RC Ottawa "forgot" to process my request for transfer 3 times, RC Toronto has forgoten to initiate my Garda 3 times now. I should have been merit listed post med files coming back clean but now because someone "forgot" to start the Garda the week before my interview like they were supposed to I'm still sitting here not merit listed.
> 
> I hope my name makes it to the list for the Aug 25th Inf selections or bare minimum Nov 4th Combat Eng selections,.



Wow..... Why am I not surprised though.


----------



## shooked1

I was never met/told how my file mangers how can I find out.


----------



## DnentonSg

shooked1 said:
			
		

> I was never met/told how my file mangers how can I find out.



I also never met my file manager and I have no idea who he or she may be or what their role is. Is this common practice? Only CFRC personnel I have had any contact with was the person who spoke to me following my CFAT and they never introduced themselves via name or title.


----------



## achel

shooked1 said:
			
		

> I was never met/told how my file mangers how can I find out.



I only found out who my file manager was by (I'm guessing) annoying the person who I got on the phone every time and they told me who my file manager was. But I really lucked out as my file manager is awesome! I've always contacted him via email, he always responds basically within the hour and lets me know exactly whats going on with my file!


----------



## GraemeCaughill

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Yep, I'm at what a year and 3 months. By the time I'm hopefully off to BMQ for either Inf or Eng it will be close to a year and a half 2 years.


Same here, been a year and 2 weeks.
I'm going for the same trades. Good luck! Hope we get the call finally.


----------



## JoeDos

GraemeCaughill said:
			
		

> Same here, been a year and 2 weeks.
> I'm going for the same trades. Good luck! Hope we get the call finally.


Hey think of it this way, at least you guys have had your meds/interviews


----------



## GraemeCaughill

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Hey think of it this way, at least you guys have had your meds/interviews


This is true, and I hope you get those done soon! 
The wait is certainly painful but all great things are worth some patience.


----------



## BlueDuck

Apparently the DEO calls are starting to go out. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## BlueShield

BlueDuck said:
			
		

> Apparently the DEO calls are starting to go out. Good luck everyone!!


what are the DEO position selected?


----------



## BlueDuck

Apparently for all currently open DEO trades.


----------



## Jacksonovff

Do any of you know when selections for artillary and infantry are?


----------



## KerryBlue

Jacksonovff said:
			
		

> Do any of you know when selections for artillary and infantry are?



Aug 25th is the next Infantry selection date, artillery is probably around the same time frame.


----------



## barkz05

Has anyone gotten a call from the July 23rd selection yet?


----------



## goarmy2014

Halifamous was called yesterday


----------



## KerryBlue

goarmy2014 said:
			
		

> Halifamous was called yesterday



He is DEO, probably makes a difference.


----------



## ferna299

Does anyone know when the next selection dates for ACISS and Vehicle Tech are?


----------



## DAA

ferna299 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the next selection dates for ACISS and Vehicle Tech are?



3 Nov for both.


----------



## theforcewithin

DAA,

Can offers be made up to a week before BMOQ or BMQ starts? 

Is that a regular occurrence, or is there no "average" time as to when someone is told they are going to Basic?

Thanks.


----------



## goarmy2014

Based on this thread, last year some people were told a week before basic started - they had to accept right away and swear-in the day before they flew. I hope its not a regular occurrence as many people are contractually obligated to give a certain amount of notice to their employers!


----------



## theforcewithin

Thanks goarmy2014.

I remember somewhere in this thread that if you haven't been called 2 weeks after selection, you probably didn't get selected.

But I guess anything can happen until the position is officially closed for the year?


----------



## Shadzing

does anyone know when the next selections for Combat Engineer are?


----------



## xshafted

Hi, does anyone know when the selection dates for Weapons Technician (Land) will be? I heard that there was supposed to be 3, end of August, October & November. But I don't know if it's true..


----------



## McDavid

My recruitment center told me that most people are called within one to two weeks after the selection date but that's not always the case.

For example the selection dates for cooks was June 21st, it probably only took them a week or  two to review and rank everyone on the list but they couldn't call anyone yet. The hiring numbers weren't officialy approved until July 30th, I was called on July 31st.

My recruitment center said that usually you start BMQ 1 to 5 weeks after accepting the offer. I was told you usually get exactly ten days to accept the offer but sometimes less depending on the timeline. I was offered September 8th BMQ, gave my work a 3 and a half the week notice so I'm left with a week and a half to spend time with my spouse.

Those are the average timelines that my recruitment center told me but remember don't freak out if you don't get called back within two weeks because that's just the average timeline.


----------



## MartinD94

I am curious if anybody knows when the next selection date is for WFE NCMs as well as EGS NCMs? I was told by my RC that it is July 23rd, but as I had my interview/medical July 30th I doubt I qualify for this round of applications. 

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular Forces
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Water, Fuels, and Environmental Technician
Trade Choice 2: Meteorological Technician 
Trade Choice 3: Electricity Generating Systems Technician.
Application Date: April 28th 2014
First Contact: Somewhere in End of May 2014
CFAT Date : June 25th 2014
Medical Date: July 30th 2014  
Interview Date: July 30th 2014
Merit Listed: -
Position Offered: -
Enrolment/Swearing in: - 
BMQ Start Date: -


----------



## KerryBlue

Shadzing said:
			
		

> does anyone know when the next selections for Combat Engineer are?



Nov 3rd


----------



## Catsby

Does anyone know when the Selection dates for Weapons Tech (Land) and Ammunition Tech are?


----------



## mswirski

Any NCMs heard from the CFRC yet from the Jul 23rd selections?


----------



## SJantzi

Hold on to your hats! Calls are coming out! Just got my call for Infantry! Best of luck all!


----------



## KerryBlue

SJantzi said:
			
		

> Hold on to your hats! Calls are coming out! Just got my call for Infantry! Best of luck all!



Congrats on the offer man, it sure took long enough...


----------



## SJantzi

Haha, thank you! yes, it was a long ride to the start line, but its finally about to start. Best wishes to everyone still waiting for their calls, and hope to see you in CFRLS halls!


----------



## Zulopol

Gratz SJantzi !


----------



## chimo2u

Anxiously awaiting the selection dates, hoping with baited breath my son finally gets his call sometime this summer. He's applied for NCM Air Stuctures Tech, and has cleared all the processing and is merit listed (since May). It was going so well and so quickly with such positive insights from the recruiting centre and those who interviewed him, etc.... He didn't make the May selections, but a friend of ours works in recruiting and told us there where selections in July and August/ along with DAA's helpful advice that another selection was slated for August 13th....we are keeping the hope alive! We where told as well that his trade looks like it needed about 80 some people for this fiscal year still, so our friend told us to tell our son to not give up hope. We are supporting our son 110%, as you can imagine the wait is nerve wracking when one wants to start their future very badly! We are very hopeful something will come his way by the end of the summer! My question is, being that he's merit listed and finished processing, should he be emailing his file manager for updates still/ to show interest?? or should he just hold tight and wait for "The Call"??? would hate for him to be a pest/ but also don't want them to think he isn't still interested and invested. Thanks!


----------



## Gunshark

Doesn't hurt to call for updates once in a while for sure!


----------



## Teamellis22

SJantzi said:
			
		

> Hold on to your hats! Calls are coming out! Just got my call for Infantry! Best of luck all!



That is amazing that you stuck through it. Congratulations! That wait scares me.


----------



## SJantzi

Teamellis22 said:
			
		

> That is amazing that you stuck through it. Congratulations! That wait scares me.



Haha thanks! The wait feels really long at times, but once you get "The Call" the wait feels 100% worth it! Just need to be patient, and not let it bother you


----------



## ferna299

SJantzi said:
			
		

> Haha thanks! The wait feels really long at times, but once you get "The Call" the wait feels 100% worth it! Just need to be patient, and not let it bother you



Hey, If you don't mind me asking, why did your application take so long?


----------



## CBR2020

I was wondering if anyone knows when the next selections for Mar Eng would be? I know that the July 23 selections were the latest ones, I'm just curious as to how often they are being performed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Newguy1

Anyone heard how many positions are left for RMS or MET?


----------



## niftynicolemarie

Newguy1 said:
			
		

> Anyone heard how many positions are left for RMS or MET?


Following with interest.


----------



## Infantryman2b

SJantzi said:
			
		

> Hold on to your hats! Calls are coming out! Just got my call for Infantry! Best of luck all!



Anyone else get an infantry offer? Is August 25th 100% the next selection date?


----------



## KerryBlue

Infantryman2b said:
			
		

> Anyone else get an infantry offer? Is August 25th 100% the next selection date?




Unless it has changed yes, Aug 25th is the next date. Only 2 weeks away.


----------



## Infantryman2b

Every week feels like a year I swear. Last time I called the CFRC she told me not to call so much. I don't even know if I'm merit listed yet and can't find out because they don't give updates. This whole process is the most frustrating thing.


----------



## Zulopol

Infantryman2b said:
			
		

> Every week feels like a year I swear. Last time I called the CFRC she told me not to call so much. I don't even know if I'm merit listed yet and can't find out because they don't give updates. This whole process is the most frustrating thing.



Yeah.. I know the feel but dont worry It will come ! Good Luck


----------



## Infantryman2b

Thanks buddy, congrats on your offer.


----------



## CBR2020

Just got the Call! Swear in on Oct. 2nd and off to BMQ for Oct. 20th!  ;D


----------



## cwatson91

CBR2020 may I ask what trade you were accepted for? And detachment?


----------



## cwatson91

How rude of me.... Congratulations! You passed the test of hurry up and wait lol. All the best in your training!


----------



## chanellhelen

Got my call! Swearing in Oct 8 BMQ Oct 20(leave the 18) out of Winnipeg! Nav com


----------



## CBR2020

I was offered Marine Engineer and I'm currently out of CFRC Winnipeg.


----------



## cwatson91

Okay thank you. It appears cfrc Winnipeg are making their calls today! Good luck to all applicants out there!


----------



## chimo2u

SOOO Happy!!! my son got the call just now for Aircraft Structure Tech, he's 18 and just graduated highschool this summer. He's so happy to be beginning his future, and I am one proud parent 

He's being sworn in  on Oct 10!! 
BMQ - Oct 20

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Air Structure Tech
Trade choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Applied: Feb 2014
Selected for further processing: Feb 2014
CFAT: Feb 19, 2014
Medical: - March 6, 2014
Interview: - March 6, 2014 (his 18th bday  )
File in Final review/ references contacted: early April
Merit Listed: - April 28, 2014 confirmed merit listed by File mgr (could have been sooner but that's when he emailed her to confirm he was indeed merit listed)
Position offered: - AUGUST 12, 2014
Enrollment/swearing in:- October 10, 2014
BMQ – Oct 20, 2014


----------



## Zulopol

chimo2u said:
			
		

> SOOO Happy!!! my son got the call just now for Aircraft Structure Tech, he's 18 and just graduated highschool this summer. He's so happy to be beginning his future, and I am one proud parent
> 
> He's being sworn in  on Oct 10!!
> BMQ - Oct 20



I am happy for you and your son ! 

Congratulations !


----------



## cosmojones

Congrats everybody!


----------



## MnsisNT

Just got my call for artillery, no word can express what I am feeling right now.
To everyone that are waiting for it at the moment I am not wishing you good luck but to be patient.

Keep it up and someday it will be "Your turn"


----------



## commIT

Congrats, good luck and keep your stick on the ice.


----------



## SJantzi

Congratulations to all of you, and chimo2u for your son, receiving the call for October BMQ!! Good luck, and keep training hard!


----------



## GraemeCaughill

Congrats to everyone who got an offer! I hope I make the 25th selections for infantry.
Is there another selection date after that, that anyone is aware of?


----------



## KerryBlue

GraemeCaughill said:
			
		

> Congrats to everyone who got an offer! I hope I make the 25th selections for infantry.
> Is there another selection date after that, that anyone is aware of?



I believe the next ones are Nov.3 or 25th, maybe one more in between.


----------



## GraemeCaughill

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> I believe the next ones are Nov.3 or 25th, maybe one more in between.



Great, thanks for the response!
Positive thoughts.


----------



## KerryBlue

GraemeCaughill said:
			
		

> Great, thanks for the response!
> Positive thoughts.



If I were you I would call and make sure that you are merit listed if you haven't already done so.


----------



## chimo2u

Thank you all for the well wishes, with how competitive this process is we definitely don't take for granted the amazing opportunity he's been blessed with!
Good luck to all receiving and all awaiting that very special phone call,
Don't lose hope!


----------



## theforcewithin

SJantzi said:
			
		

> Haha thanks! The wait feels really long at times, but once you get "The Call" the wait feels 100% worth it! Just need to be patient, and not let it bother you



Yeah, good on you for waiting for sure! Congrats and best of luck!

I've been an applicant for 1.5 years now, and it'll probably be 2.5 once next selections happen (TDO 2015 selections predicted after new fiscal year). I'll keep you in mind through the process.


----------



## ferna299

Anyone else over here have Weapons Tech Land as one of their occupation choices? Apparently selections are at the end of the month and was wondering  how many spots are still open.


----------



## mswirski

Just got the call a few minutes ago, caught me still half-asleep. Needless to say, I am no longer. 

Oct 25th BMQ.  

Very, very excited. Congratulations to everyone else as well.


----------



## Teamellis22

I received an offer for infantry today! 

BMQ starts Oct 20


----------



## Zulopol

Gratz Guys !


----------



## GraemeCaughill

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> If I were you I would call and make sure that you are merit listed if you haven't already done so.


Found out that a piece of information for my medical was left out of my medical file so I have to wait another week to have my reference and name check completed. A bummer as it was out if my hands and the medical officer made a mistake. None the less I have an extremely competitive file (says my file manager) so with luck things will speed up again for me this next month.


----------



## JoeDos

Cook selection dates, anybody know em?


----------



## McDavid

The last cook selection date was June 21st but the hiring numbers weren't approved until July 30th I was offered a job on July 31st. 

If you go to the center they have a list of the selection dates and about how many positions. I'm not sure what entry plan your doing but when i was there last i saw a selection date in September for cooks joining through the SEP I think there was around 11 positions (for our center).

Did you end up finishing your grade 12 math?


----------



## JoeDos

Well I just added it to my ongoing application which was for Steward, and changed it to my main trade. I know right now forces.ca says it's in-demand and hiring, but I also know take that with a grain of salt. I am likely going to be calling the recruiting center this upcoming week, and see if I can get scheduled for my medical and interview finally.


----------



## niftynicolemarie

Next selection date for one of my trade choices is quickly approaching. Anyone else have a selection date "scheduled" for August 25?


----------



## ace1125

I heard on here the July selection date for combat engineer did not happen, does anyone know if there is one between now and November? Is it even a possibility they can add selection dates for hiring trades or is it decided annually?


----------



## PetitorVeritas

Looking at some of the more recent posts, it seems as though the selections for AVN Tech have recently been made. Does anyone know when the next dates for that particular trade might be? I'm still early in the application process but wanted to get an idea of how often they make selections for specific occupations.


----------



## DAA

ace1125 said:
			
		

> I heard on here the July selection date for combat engineer did not happen, does anyone know if there is one between now and November? Is it even a possibility they can add selection dates for hiring trades or is it decided annually?



I think it did happen even though it wasn't scheduled.  Selection dates are only a "forecasting tool" which allow CFRC's sufficient notice/lead time to process applicants for their chosen occupations.  They can and do occur, at any time.


----------



## ace1125

DAA said:
			
		

> I think it did happen even though it wasn't scheduled.  Selection dates are only a "forecasting tool" which allow CFRC's sufficient notice/lead time to process applicants for their chosen occupations.  They can and do occur, at any time.



Thanks


----------



## leroy707

I've been merit listed since the end of April for infantry and armoured, I've not been called for the last ten selection for my trade. Is it time to hang up the towel or is there still hope.


----------



## SJantzi

It is still early for you my friend! There is still hope


----------



## JoeDos

Does anyone know the next Cook selection date? I heard it wont be until November, is this true?


----------



## DAA

leroy707 said:
			
		

> I've been merit listed since the end of April for infantry and armoured, I've not been called for the last ten selection for my trade. Is it time to hang up the towel or is there still hope.



That's a question you need to ask your local Recruiter.


----------



## Infantryman2b

Good luck to those whose selection date starts today.


----------



## Treemoss

Thought I would poke my head back in after 3-4 months of being MIA from the website. Any ears on Med Tech selections? My file manager doesn't have a pulse on anything till oct/nov, wanted to know if anyone else has heard something similar regarding Med techs.


----------



## Winter727

Received my call not too long ago from RC Toronto, Swear in on the 3rd and BMQ starts on the 15th.

Good luck everyone, stay positive


----------



## SJantzi

CONGRATULATIONS Winter272!
I'll be seeing you there!


----------



## Winter727

Thanks SJantzi, See you there!


----------



## cwatson91

Congratulations Winter! What trade?


----------



## Treemoss

Lol, all you infantry getting in.. congratulations to you all.


Thought I would give a shout out to the Med Techs here. Just got my PLAR done and getting my interview. File manager said they're getting med techs done and ready for intake soon.


----------



## mike12255

Anyone know any dates for ED Tech?


----------



## Winter727

cwatson91 said:
			
		

> Congratulations Winter! What trade?



Thanks Cwatson, Infantry is the position I accepted.


----------



## Zulopol

Winter727 said:
			
		

> Thanks Cwatson, Infantry is the position I accepted.



Gratz See you at QMB ^^ Not in the same platoon but..


----------



## JoeDos

Does anyone know the cook selection dates? I have my interview in about 15 days and I hope to make it to basic for the winter.


----------



## DAA

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the cook selection dates? I have my interview in about 15 days and I hope to make it to basic for the winter.



Probably Nov.......but could be sooner.


----------



## conrod94

I called CFRC Halifax and they said they had no information about Combat engineer selection dates. Does anyone have any information regarding this?


----------



## DAA

Conrod94 said:
			
		

> I called CFRC Halifax and they said they had no information about Combat engineer selection dates. Does anyone have any information regarding this?



Probably Nov.......but could be sooner.


----------



## Treemoss

DAA said:
			
		

> Probably Nov.......but could be sooner.



Agreed. It looks like their doing some huge hiring right now. Hope you get in mate!


----------



## ace1125

Conrod94 said:
			
		

> I called CFRC Halifax and they said they had no information about Combat engineer selection dates. Does anyone have any information regarding this?



I was told there are 2 combat engineer selection dates in November. I think I was told the 3rd and 25th or something around those dates.


----------



## KW13

Anyone heard for RMS Clerk from the selections on the 25th ?


----------



## Infantryman2b

Is the 25th infantry selections still going on? Also any word on the next one?


----------



## Celeias

So far nothing for my AVS application in terms of getting a call.
You know what they say about hurrying up and waiting..

Does anyone have an idea of when next selections occur for my trade?


----------



## KW13

Celeias said:
			
		

> So far nothing for my AVS application in terms of getting a call.
> You know what they say about hurrying up and waiting..
> 
> Does anyone have an idea of when next selections occur for my trade?




Was your selection on the 25th as well ? My recruiter told me it could take a few days even weeks to be given an offer.


----------



## niftynicolemarie

Don't get too antsy yet, a lot of people from the July 23 selection weren't contacted until last week, so it could take a bit!


----------



## KW13

Not what I wanted to hear, lol. Been over a year now waiting to be merit listed due to a medical thing that turned out to be nothing, so antsy doesn't even begin to describe it!! But thanks for the info!


----------



## Celeias

KW13 said:
			
		

> Was your selection on the 25th as well ? My recruiter told me it could take a few days even weeks to be given an offer.



i have it as a selection date, the guys at the front desk confirmed it from what looked like an excel spreadsheet. unfortunately my recruiter is very very vague and does not give me selection dates at all.

best of luck to everyone by the way, chin up and back straight!


----------



## mike12255

KW13 said:
			
		

> Not what I wanted to hear, lol. Been over a year now waiting to be merit listed due to a medical thing that turned out to be nothing, so antsy doesn't even begin to describe it!! But thanks for the info!




Over a year and a half here to get merit listed and I had no issues, consider yourself lucky haha


----------



## KW13

Yea some recruiters are better at giving info than others, hopefully we all hear something soon!


----------



## PennyDW

I have also applied for avs and never heard anything yet. Good Luck


----------



## FortYorkRifleman

Anyone know of upcoming selection dates for infantry?


----------



## mlavoie88

PennyDW said:
			
		

> I have also applied for avs and never heard anything yet. Good Luck



I applied for Avs Tech and been waiting and waiting and only when I went in person I been giving an appointment for my CFAT for some reason my application were lost or uncompleted and now I'm going for BMQ on Saturday as an Avs Tech so don't give up and try to get updates every once in a while. Just my 2c.


----------



## Treemoss

FortYorkRifleman said:
			
		

> Anyone know of upcoming selection dates for infantry?



They just happened.


----------



## PennyDW

I am merit listed and was in for the selection for last week for avs. I was wondering if anyone heard anything yet? Thanks


----------



## DAA

PennyDW said:
			
		

> I am merit listed and was in for the selection for last week for avs. I was wondering if anyone heard anything yet? Thanks



Probably not until after 12 Sep.


----------



## Celeias

PennyDW said:
			
		

> I am merit listed and was in for the selection for last week for avs. I was wondering if anyone heard anything yet? Thanks



i am in that one too. best of luck to you!

nothing yet..


----------



## B.Grewal

I also am in that selection, fingers crossed I guess!


----------



## Zulopol

For all of you waiting right now for a job offer.. Good Luck ! Hopeful you get in.
The feel of getting the call is amazing ! 
St-Jean in 10 days !


----------



## PennyDW

Good Luck to you too and congrats for getting in.


----------



## PennyDW

I got the call today! So excited


----------



## FortYorkRifleman

Anyone know of any upcoming selection dates for Infantry?


----------



## Treemoss

FortYorkRifleman said:
			
		

> Anyone know of any upcoming selection dates for Infantry?



Just missed them, next intake probably wont be till 2015. Selection dates for some other trades are in November though.


----------



## KW13

PennyDW said:
			
		

> I got the call today! So excited



What trade did you get a call for ??


----------



## PennyDW

I got an offer for AVS


----------



## geterdone123

Just got the call for Combat Engineer! Swearing in on Oct 1st and flying out of Vancouver on Oct 18th. SO excited, best of luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## PennyDW

Congrats I may see you there Leaving October 25th


----------



## Jamzes

Waiting to hear back about AVS. Maybe I missed the boat this round?


----------



## B.Grewal

When were you merit listed? I also am waiting to hear something, I suppose end next week is when you will have a better idea of whether or not you'll be making the cut.


----------



## PennyDW

I was merit listed on the 25th of August


----------



## shawn l

Anyone know when the next selection for armoured will be ??


----------



## cwatson91

It might not be for a while, I was recently called for Armoured and start BMQ Oct. 20. Best of luck!


----------



## benladimar

I'm looking for the dates for the next selection of officers for intelligence, armour and artillery. Also, will that likely be the last selection for these trades for this fiscal year, and if so, when in the new fiscal year does the first round of recruitment typically happen (April, May?). Last question, if you'll allow me: if I receive an offer for BMOQ for a selection round in the fall, can I ask to defer my BMOQ date until the summer instead of the January intake (for example, if you have a contractual obligation with my current job to work until early spring). Thanks mates!


----------



## Treemoss

benladimar said:
			
		

> I'm looking for the dates for the next selection of officers for intelligence, armour and artillery. Also, will that likely be the last selection for these trades for this fiscal year, and if so, when in the new fiscal year does the first round of recruitment typically happen (April, May?). Last question, if you'll allow me: if I receive an offer for BMOQ for a selection round in the fall, can I ask to defer my BMOQ date until the summer instead of the January intake (for example, if you have a contractual obligation with my current job to work until early spring). Thanks mates!




No you cannot defer to take BMQ, especially since you want summer and not winter.. they'll eat you alive if you tell them that. When they offer it to you it's either take it or ask to remain on the waitlist.. which won't guarantee you getting in for the next round.


----------



## benladimar

Treemoss said:
			
		

> No you cannot defer to take BMQ, especially since you want summer and not winter.. they'll eat you alive if you tell them that. When they offer it to you it's either take it or ask to remain on the waitlist.. which won't guarantee you getting in for the next round.



No offence intended, I appreciate your taking the time to respond, but I'd like to get an answer from someone within the system already if possible.  And its not that I want summer training - I'm the type of person who deals better with cold than with mosquitoes. Its that I won't be available to do training until March because of my current job. I saw in other forums that someone got an offer in August for BMOQ starting in January, so I'm wondering if there is some flexibility there.


----------



## DAA

benladimar said:
			
		

> I'm looking for the dates for the next selection of officers for intelligence, armour and artillery. Also, will that likely be the last selection for these trades for this fiscal year, and if so, when in the new fiscal year does the first round of recruitment typically happen (April, May?). Last question, if you'll allow me: if I receive an offer for BMOQ for a selection round in the fall, can I ask to defer my BMOQ date until the summer instead of the January intake (for example, if you have a contractual obligation with my current job to work until early spring). Thanks mates!



Should be sometime around the third week of November with the BMOQ starting the third of Jan 15.  Fiscal year doesn't apply to selections.  Next round after Nov 14 will probably be in Feb 15 or later for BMOQ's starting after 1 Apr 15.

If selected, you probably could ask for a deferral but it's not likely to be entertained this late in the year as you MUST be enrolled prior to 1 Apr.

Good luck!


----------



## Celeias

anyone heard anything in regards to AVS yet?

i've got nothing on my radar.


----------



## DAA

Celeias said:
			
		

> anyone heard anything in regards to AVS yet?



3 Nov and 24 Nov


----------



## Treemoss

Celeias said:
			
		

> anyone heard anything in regards to AVS yet?
> 
> i've got nothing on my radar.



Literally most of page 36 is AVS chat.


----------



## Jacksonovff

Does anyone know when the next infantry or artillery selection is? Wasn't sure if the previous post was just for officers being selected third week in November thanks in advance.


----------



## RyanHealy29

Sorry if this is a ridiculously overasked question but can anyone (DAA?) verify how many DEO pilot slots remain open as of now/for the November selection?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## KerryBlue

Jacksonovff said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the next infantry or artillery selection is? Wasn't sure if the previous post was just for officers being selected third week in November thanks in advance.



Nov 3 and 24


----------



## Gunshark

RyanHealy29 said:
			
		

> Sorry if this is a ridiculously overasked question but can anyone (DAA?) verify how many DEO pilot slots remain open as of now/for the November selection?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ryan



Last I heard from multiple sources, 20-25 DEO pilot spots are to be filled during November selection. No selection took place yet, and I didn't see any recent pilot updates around this board, so I'm assuming these numbers are still accurate.


----------



## Mab163

Gunshark said:
			
		

> Last I heard from multiple sources, 20-25 DEO pilot spots are to be filled during November selection. No selection took place yet, and I didn't see any recent pilot updates around this board, so I'm assuming these numbers are still accurate.



This is accurate with what I heard. Next selection should take place around Mid-November to fill all remaining spots (about 25) for FY 2014/2015. Good luck to all!


----------



## B.Grewal

Just got my offer for ACISS. Funny feeling getting that phone call, seriously got it when I absolutely least expected it. It did not sink in till after the phone call concluded that I finally got an offer. Just when the workouts were starting to get boring, I feel like a fire just got lit under me. Time to start taking the training to a whole new level, going to take it that much further these next couple weeks!

Swear in October 15th, BMQ October 25th 2014.

Best of luck to you all, very pleased right now!


----------



## BlueShield

Anyone know when is the next DEO (excluding pilots) selection?


----------



## DAA

BlueShield said:
			
		

> Anyone know when is the next DEO (excluding pilots) selection?



21 Oct


----------



## benladimar

DAA said:
			
		

> 21 Oct



Does that mean that the Nov selection pushed forward to Oct 21?


----------



## mike12255

I dont have offical information but I'm pretty sure they are both two individual dates not replacements


----------



## benladimar

If there is a selection on October 21 that would be awesome! More time to get my ducks in a row and give my employer ample warning if I have to do basic in January


----------



## Spimx

Couldnt be more happy  nearly after a year after applying i got a missed call yesterday, today i went in to find out what's going, and i got an offer for AVN semiskilled  leaving for BMQ November 1st... All im gonna say is: learn how to hurry up and wait, it is worth the wait... Btw im leaving from toronto if anyone wants to know


----------



## mike12255

Spimx said:
			
		

> Couldnt be more happy  nearly after a year after applying i got a missed call yesterday, today i went in to find out what's going, and i got an offer for AVN semiskilled  leaving for BMQ November 1st... All im gonna say is: learn how to hurry up and wait, it is worth the wait... Btw im leaving from toronto if anyone wants to know



Congrats and good luck!


----------



## DAA

benladimar said:
			
		

> Does that mean that the Nov selection pushed forward to Oct 21?



No, if you look at what I posted, it was in response to the question "Anyone know when the next DEO selection is?"

So if you are applying as an NCM, this has nothing to do with you!


----------



## benladimar

DAA said:
			
		

> No, if you look at what I posted, it was in response to the question "Anyone know when the next DEO selection is?"
> 
> So if you are applying as an NCM, this has nothing to do with you!



I graduated with a BA this spring so I applied as an officer (choice #1 armoured, #2 artillery and #3 intelligence)


----------



## DAA

benladimar said:
			
		

> I graduated with a BA this spring so I applied as an officer (choice #1 armoured, #2 artillery and #3 intelligence)



Okay, sorry about that, I thought you were confusing things.  In which case you would be correct.  The previously provided date for DEO selections did change to 21 Oct.

Good luck!


----------



## NurseGirl2013

I was wondering if anyone knows if Nurse Officer will be on the table for the upcoming selection in October.  I have been merit listed since June 2014. Thanks.


----------



## ace1125

I just got a job as a combat engineer today!  I am pumped! Needless to say some beers will be flowing tonight. BMQ Nov 3

Good luck to everyone waiting! It'll come and it is worth it when it does.


----------



## benladimar

DAA said:
			
		

> Okay, sorry about that, I thought you were confusing things.  In which case you would be correct.  The previously provided date for DEO selections did change to 21 Oct.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks for the info DAA! You rock! I am so happy right now that the selection has been changed to October.  Good luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## Mab163

DAA said:
			
		

> Okay, sorry about that, I thought you were confusing things.  In which case you would be correct.  The previously provided date for DEO selections did change to 21 Oct.
> 
> Good luck!



Does this date include DEO pilot selections?


----------



## Dan62910

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Nov 3 and 24



I've been hearing that those applying for infantry have to wait until April 2015


----------



## DAA

Mab163 said:
			
		

> Does this date include DEO pilot selections?



That date (21 Oct) includes ALL DEO Occupations with positions still available.



			
				Dan62910 said:
			
		

> I've been hearing that those applying for infantry have to wait until April 2015



Newly applying or currently being processed probably but for those already merit listed no.  Selection dates for NCM's have also been changed and vary by occupation but are generally 6 Oct and again on 3 Nov.

Good luck!!


----------



## BlueShield

DAA said:
			
		

> 21 Oct


That would be awesome... thanks DAA


----------



## JoeDos

For cook are we looking at Novemberish? I am hoping I am not to late when it comes to the medical.


----------



## Treemoss

Dan62910 said:
			
		

> I've been hearing that those applying for infantry have to wait until April 2015



There was a bug infantry hire a month ago.. sounds right to me.


----------



## Ducimus BTC

Treemoss said:
			
		

> There was a bug infantry hire a month ago.. sounds right to me.



Negative. DAA just confirmed the Infantry selection dates on the previous page.

Correction.. that is for those already merit listed not applying.


----------



## DAA

They always change.  NCM is 6 Oct and/or 3 Nov, varies by occupation and the wind direction.


----------



## Spimx

I went to sign my offer yesterday anf had a glance of the dates written on the the board in the office.... From Toronto: october 3,10,17, Nov 6..that i can remember those are the dates from toronto..good luck


----------



## DeadEye229

I've been Merrit listed for infantry for almost a year now. I've contacted my file manager at least twice a month and I've been told the same thing 'your merrit listed so once we get a job offer for you we will contact you'. Still keeping my head high and my fitness is at an all time high.


----------



## Salt

Anyone know when more boatswains are being selected?


----------



## DAA

Salt said:
			
		

> Anyone know when more boatswains are being selected?



Probably, not until sometime in Feb 15.


----------



## Salt

DAA said:
			
		

> Probably, not until sometime in Feb 15.



Hmm, alright. I've been hearing different answers each time I've asked, from November to January to April. Regardless, thank you for the quick reply, much appreciated.


----------



## DAA

Salt said:
			
		

> Hmm, alright. I've been hearing different answers each time I've asked, from November to January to April. Regardless, thank you for the quick reply, much appreciated.



Kind of hard to have a selection for Bosn, when there are no spots left.


----------



## FortYorkRifleman

Is the frequent selection dates for NCM Combat Arms trades due to the amount of people in those trades getting out, retiring etc? Just curious why trades like Infantry hire year round unlike some other trades


----------



## Salt

DAA said:
			
		

> Kind of hard to have a selection for Bosn, when there are no spots left.



Haha, yeah... I've been told just that twice already unfortunately. I went for my interview at the end of August and I was told then that there were 2, maybe 3 spots open and it was extremely likely I'd be one of those selected, but due to a "hiccup" I need to redo my interview on the first of November, so it looks like I did indeed miss the boat for those spots. My recruiter has since told me I should expect to be in by April at the latest, so I looked at the BMQ start dates and there are three courses starting in January and ending in April. When I saw that I got a little optimistic that he might have meant "in" as in done with BMQ by April. Looks like that might not end up being the case.

Ah well. More time to prepare is all it is I guess. Back to the waiting game!


----------



## DAA

FortYorkRifleman said:
			
		

> Is the frequent selection dates for NCM Combat Arms trades due to the amount of people in those trades getting out, retiring etc? Just curious why trades like Infantry hire year round unlike some other trades



It pretty much has to do with "what happens to you after you graduate from BMQ".  Once you successfully complete BMQ and move on to your next phase of occupational training, there needs to be occupational training available, if it's not, then you end up sitting around on PAT Platoon (Personnel Awaiting Training) until the next occupational course is run.  So with the Combat Arms and a few other occupations, the selections need to be spaced out over the entire year, so as not to over tax, the units/people that are responsible for your next round of training.

In more simplistic terms...........

If you're the Manager at Walmart and KNOW that you are going to sell 1,000 loafs of bread in a year, the supplier could probably provide that relatively quickly, but you really don't want 1,000 loafs showing up all at the same time.  Some of that bread is going to spoil because it's been sitting around for so long.......


----------



## leroy707

Hey guys after 4 months of being on the merit list I think I've gotten my call, I missed my call this afternoon but I'm pretty positive I'm being offered a job, anyways with in those months I have found myself a steady job that pays all right with benefits. My question is, could I ask to be a reservist instead of reg force?


----------



## DAA

leroy707 said:
			
		

> Hey guys after 4 months of being on the merit list I think I've gotten my call, I missed my call this afternoon but I'm pretty positive I'm being offered a job, anyways with in those months I have found myself a steady job that pays all right with benefits. My question is, could I ask to be a reservist instead of reg force?



If the CF Reg F is where you want to be, stick with your current pursuit of the Reg F.  If you want to switch over to Res F, then you are going to have to contact a Reserve Unit in your local area first, to see if they have any positions available before you decide to make the change.


----------



## leroy707

DAA said:
			
		

> If the CF Reg F is where you want to be, stick with your current pursuit of the Reg F.  If you want to switch over to Res F, then you are going to have to contact a Reserve Unit in your local area first, to see if they have any positions available.


Must I go through the whole process again of applying? Would my recruiter have any information on this when I call him tomorrow?


----------



## DAA

leroy707 said:
			
		

> Must I go through the whole process again of applying? Would my recruiter have any information on this when I call him tomorrow?



No, there should be no need to go through the process again.  Chances are, your recruiter will not have any information with regards to Reserve Force Recruiting.  That is managed by the individual units and their respective Brigades.

I would suggest you speak with a Reserve Unit directly before bringing this up with your CFRC.


----------



## leroy707

DAA said:
			
		

> No, there should be no need to go through the process again.  Chances are, your recruiter will not have any information with regards to Reserve Force Recruiting.  That is managed by the individual units and their respective Brigades.
> 
> I would suggest you speak with a Reserve Unit directly before bringing this up with your CFRC.


Thank you DAA you are extremely helpful


----------



## DAA

leroy707 said:
			
		

> Thank you DAA you are extremely helpful



***----->  http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruiter-110

Input your province and city, it will bring up the all the units in your local area.  You will see "tabs" which show the various Reserve Components available to you.  Just click on them.  Some have phone numbers or email addresses and some have nothing but an address.       That's your first point to start exploring options before you jump ship.....


----------



## leroy707

Well it's been one year since first contact and I am happy to say I have been chosen for armoured solider and my bmq starts Nov 3rd, be patient everyone I almost gave up hope but my time has finally come


----------



## icunurse

Hi DAA,

Would you be aware of any selection dates for DEO Nursing Officer, I have been on the merit list since august.

Thank you


----------



## DAA

icunurse said:
			
		

> Would you be aware of any selection dates for DEO Nursing Officer, I have been on the merit list since august.



http://army.ca/forums/threads/112790/post-1329584.html#msg1329584


----------



## Treemoss

Hey DAA, I don't often ask these kind of questions but you wouldn't happen to when the med tech selections are would you? My file manager said I should be merit listed within the next week or two, so I'm wondering if a possible October/November is still in my future :S.


----------



## DAA

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Hey DAA, I don't often ask these kind of questions but you wouldn't happen to when the med tech selections are would you? My file manager said I should be merit listed within the next week or two, so I'm wondering if a possible October/November is still in my future :S.



http://army.ca/forums/threads/112790/post-1330554.html#msg1330554


----------



## Treemoss

DAA said:
			
		

> http://army.ca/forums/threads/112790/post-1330554.html#msg1330554



Thanks thanks! I didn't see that post.. fingers.. crossed.


----------



## genesis563

To anyone who might know this. 
I've been told that since I'm a recruit school bypass, selection dates matter little to me. Is this accurate?
I'm an ex armored soldier who got out and is going back in with the avn, aws or acs tech trades. I've been merit listed and I've been told that selections are Oct 6th and November 3rd, so should these dates be important to me? And sorry if this has been answered previously, but if someone is selected, should he expect a call within a few days, a week, a few weeks, or god knows when? 
Thanks guys.


----------



## DAA

genesis563 said:
			
		

> To anyone who might know this.
> I've been told that since I'm a recruit school bypass, selection dates matter little to me. Is this accurate?
> I'm an ex armored soldier who got out and is going back in with the avn, aws or acs tech trades. I've been merit listed and I've been told that selections are Oct 6th and November 3rd, so should these dates be important to me? And sorry if this has been answered previously, but if someone is selected, should he expect a call within a few days, a week, a few weeks, or god knows when?
> Thanks guys.



Occupational selections are normally done at a "scheduled" time, regardless of entry plan.  If you are selected, it can take up to two weeks before you are notified.


----------



## B.Grewal

Ended up turning down ACISS and opted to hold out for AVS. Just got the call this morning, same bmq date as last offer. Fly in October 25th, start on the 27th October.

If anyone else is in a similar trade/same bmq date/flying out of T.O., P.M. me. Perhaps we will be on the same course/flight.

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Chris Wiley

Does anyone know the next selection dates for ACISS?


----------



## goarmy2014

Would anyone happen to know if there is a selection scheduled for PAO and Intelligence Officers on Oct 21?


----------



## drbones

It was mentioned a few pages back by DAA that DEO selection dates was moved to Oct 21st for all programs.
Also BMOQ would start Jan 19, 2015

http://army.ca/forums/threads/112790/post-1329584.html#msg1329584

Cheers


----------



## KerryBlue

goarmy2014 said:
			
		

> Would anyone happen to know if there is a selection scheduled for PAO and Intelligence Officers on Oct 21?



Doesn't Int O only hire internally now, and pretty sure the 2 PAO spots that were open for the year were filled...


----------



## Wuzzard

Chris Wiley said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the next selection dates for ACISS?



I was offered an ACISS job on the date you posted this. I'll be starting on the 20th of this month.


----------



## Chris Wiley

Wuzzard said:
			
		

> I was offered an ACISS job on the date you posted this. I'll be starting on the 20th of this month.


My file just got to Ottawa this week. I'm hoping I hear something by the next selection date.


----------



## Boethius525

Hi All! I'm a newbie here, but have been lurking for what feels like an eternity.  

Would anyone happen to know the selection date for Engineer Officers (Reserves)? With this, does anyone know when BMOQ for ENG Os would begin for Toronto? 

Thanks!!


----------



## goarmy2014

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Doesn't Int O only hire internally now, and pretty sure the 2 PAO spots that were open for the year were filled...



Intelligence officers are also recruited "off the street", though not in the same numbers as many other trades  I'm wondering if there is an intake next week (if so if they are looking at 1 or 2), or if it will be pushed to the next selection round again.


----------



## KerryBlue

Somewhere on here someone mentioned that a recruiter told them that no DEO Int O's have been hired in over 4 years....but good luck anyways


----------



## Gunshark

Are the DEO selections still on for Oct 21? Just checking in case things have changed, as they often do. Thanks.


----------



## George Wallace

goarmy2014 said:
			
		

> Intelligence officers are also recruited "off the street",



Do you have a source for that quote?

What type of qualifications/people are they targeting if they are hiring?


----------



## drbones

I've heard from my recruting centre that DEO is still on for Oct 21.  One week to go, best of luck ;D


----------



## Gunshark

Thanks. Good luck all.


----------



## Sarah_H

I got a very random call from my RC this morning asking if Oct 27th would be too soon for me to go to BMQ. She said they still had some spots to fill for the 27th intake and they were calling recruits to see how many could make it. I said Yes I could, it's a little soon but I'd make it work. I honestly wasn't expecting this so suddenly. I figured I'd be going in January at the earliest, if I got an offer. I only had my medical 3 weeks ago


----------



## Treemoss

Sarah_H said:
			
		

> I got a very random call from my RC this morning asking if Oct 27th would be too soon for me to go to BMQ. She said they still had some spots to fill for the 27th intake and they were calling recruits to see how many could make it. I said Yes I could, it's a little soon but I'd make it work. I honestly wasn't expecting this so suddenly. I figured I'd be going in January at the earliest, if I got an offer. I only had my medical 3 weeks ago




Take it lol.


. _ . I sure wish I got called lol.


----------



## Phossy

Sarah_H said:
			
		

> I got a very random call from my RC this morning asking if Oct 27th would be too soon for me to go to BMQ. She said they still had some spots to fill for the 27th intake and they were calling recruits to see how many could make it. I said Yes I could, it's a little soon but I'd make it work. I honestly wasn't expecting this so suddenly. I figured I'd be going in January at the earliest, if I got an offer. I only had my medical 3 weeks ago



Hi Sarah,

I got the very same call today. Same RC as well, but for Infantry, I thought he said he was going to call back today? I was wondering if you did hear back.

Thanks


----------



## Sarah_H

They didn't say when or if they would call back, but I've been glued to my phone all day regardless! I just hope they call soon...I'm going a little crazy not knowing.


----------



## cwatson91

Good luck guys! I'm on the BMQ the week before, I hope to see you all there!


----------



## goarmy2014

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Do you have a source for that quote?
> 
> What type of qualifications/people are they targeting if they are hiring?



The source I use is the fact that back in June I was told by my MCC that they were recruiting one DEO intelligence officer this year.


----------



## BlueShield

goarmy2014 said:
			
		

> The source I use is the fact that back in June I was told by my MCC that they were recruiting one DEO intelligence officer this year.


how many applied to Intelligence Officer this year? more than 1000 applicants?


----------



## Gunshark

BlueShield said:
			
		

> how many applied to Intelligence Officer this year? more than 1000 applicants?



It seems highly unlikely that the Recruiting Group would spend resources to process 1000+ applicants for 1 available spot. Unless that was sarcasm.


----------



## goarmy2014

BlueShield said:
			
		

> how many applied to Intelligence Officer this year? more than 1000 applicants?


How is this tangent related to my initial and unanswered question, which is: does anyone know if the selection for the DEO intelligence officer spot is happening on Monday, and if so, if they are still looking at filling one position?


----------



## DAA

goarmy2014 said:
			
		

> does anyone know if the selection for the DEO intelligence officer spot is happening on Monday, and if so, if they are still looking at filling one position?



Yes to both, far as I can tell.  But stranger things have happened.


----------



## ShadyBrah

Hey DAA, 

After my interview the recruiter told me that all 3 of my choices are being selected November 4.. I remember reading on here that combat engineer was very unlikely until the new year.. Do you know of there was a change? I figure at least vehicle tech will be making selections bit I'm really hoping for engineer!


----------



## DAA

ShadyBrah said:
			
		

> Hey DAA,
> 
> After my interview the recruiter told me that all 3 of my choices are being selected November 4.. I remember reading on here that combat engineer was very unlikely until the new year.. Do you know of there was a change? I figure at least vehicle tech will be making selections bit I'm really hoping for engineer!




M:


----------



## goarmy2014

Thanks for the info DAA!


----------



## JoeDos

I have my medical on Wednesday(Provided all goes well) I was just wondering if we are still looking at end of Novemberish for Cook selections?


----------



## Spimx

I think is fair to say, if you are not merit listed by now, you won't be selected at least not until next year. Everybody is different but it took 2 weeks for them to send my file to the RMO after the medical was and all the doctors paper was summited ( they forgot to send it out the first time), 4-6 weeks to process, 2-3 for the RC to finished "paper work" related to it, about 3 to weeks to get in the list, and who knows how long to get selected for the offer.....and all the way of the process I was told my file was one of the most competitive for my trade so it was moving fast...

My first lesson with the military was: "hurry up and wait 101- how to implement patience for new recruits"

I'm not an expert and don't have much Knowlage, I might be wrong, but that's my experience, just my  :2c:


----------



## ShadyBrah

Spimx said:
			
		

> I think is fair to say, if you are not merit listed by now, you won't be selected at least not until next year.



I dont think that's fair to say. My file was sent for background within 3 days and I'm told I will have no issue being listed by November. Of course its different for everyone. (Some need extra medical papers, some have immediate family out-of-country slowing down security checks) but I wouldn't say he's out for the next selection.


----------



## Spimx

If that makes you feel confident and hopeful, good luck next week on the selection for nov 10 bmq..... Btw that's the last bmq of the year and they need at least two from offer to bmq for processing


----------



## KerryBlue

ShadyBrah said:
			
		

> I dont think that's fair to say. My file was sent for background within 3 days and I'm told I will have no issue being listed by November. Of course its different for everyone. (Some need extra medical papers, some have immediate family out-of-country slowing down security checks) but I wouldn't say he's out for the next selection.



It is fair, his medical will probably take 1-2 weeks to go to the RMO to be given the ok. If there is one hiccup and it takes longer then a week he's going to miss the Nov 3rd date. There's some more dates later in Nov(24th I believe) but even then if there are any hiccups and issues he might not make it.


----------



## Spimx

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> It is fair, his medical will probably take 1-2 weeks to go to the RMO to be given the ok. If there is one hiccup and it takes longer then a week he's going to miss the Nov 3rd date. There's some more dates later in Nov(24th I believe) but even then if there are any hiccups and issues he might not make it.



You see the logic, I know the feeling of waiting and want to start serving, but is good to keep an open mind and be real about the process


----------



## KerryBlue

Spimx said:
			
		

> You see the logic, I know the feeling of waiting and want to start serving, but is good to keep an open mind and be real about the process



I do see the logic, I have been told since may 18th that my background check was sent off to garda. I have been emailing and emailing my MCC since then and keep getting the its been sent, were waiting etc etc. I got a call this week on the 17th stating the my security form expired as it was only good for a year and I signed it in Sept 2013, so I knew for the last 6 months they have not even bothered with the background check. However I was told I should be just in time for Nov selection dates, but I'm not holding my breath. 

Just gives us more time to train and prepare for basic.


----------



## Sarah_H

Spimx said:
			
		

> I think is fair to say, if you are not merit listed by now, you won't be selected at least not until next year.


It is possible he could get picked up for the late Nov selections. I only had my medical at the end of September and was initially told I wouldn't get selected until November if all went well and there were no hiccups. I was told at best I would be merit listed after 3 weeks. Well just 3 weeks later I got my call and I'm starting Oct 27th. But like you said, everyone is different. You just never really know these days with the CF. Anything is possible


----------



## colorful1

So I am new on here, but I originally applied in 2009 and have been waiting a really long time due to a medical issue. I was finally medically fit in September and had my interview on 'October 1st. I have confirmed that they have spoken to at least 3 of my references...in others' experiences, is this a good sign for me for upcoming selection dates?


----------



## KerryBlue

colorful1 said:
			
		

> So I am new on here, but I originally applied in 2009 and have been waiting a really long time due to a medical issue. I was finally medically fit in September and had my interview on 'October 1st. I have confirmed that they have spoken to at least 3 of my references...in others' experiences, is this a good sign for me for upcoming selection dates?



Usually yes, call tomorrow to ask if you have been merit listed. If you have been then your name will be considered for the next round of selections, if the trades you have selected are hiring. 

Btw which trades have you applied for, would probably help get you a better answer.


----------



## JoeDos

Well I am going to try and stay confident. My medical is the only thing now from getting me on the merit list considering I have been through the security checks and all that.


----------



## colorful1

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Usually yes, call tomorrow to ask if you have been merit listed. If you have been then your name will be considered for the next round of selections, if the trades you have selected are hiring.
> 
> Btw which trades have you applied for, would probably help get you a better answer.



Oh ya eh..ATIS Tech, Avionics systems tech and aviation systems tech...in that order. Interviewed for all 3.


----------



## PennyDW

I got merit listed on the 25th of august and selection was on the 26th and I got selected


----------



## mike12255

Just putting it out there that someone got offered a position today for AVS Tech BMQ starting Janurary 5th


----------



## BlueShield

very quiet here... huh....
I guess they are on the validation stage of the selection(DEO selection), and waiting to be approved.
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Treemoss

I think enough dates have been said on DEO stuff that not much more needs saying : s


----------



## BlueShield

Treemoss said:
			
		

> I think enough dates have been said on DEO stuff that not much more needs saying : s


nah... they been talking about NCM selection all around the year````


----------



## Treemoss

BlueShield said:
			
		

> nah... they been talking about NCM selection all around the year````



Pages 35 onward is basically about DEO :s


----------



## Vell

Heck, I would just settle for knowing weather or nor I have been merit listed at all (doubt it though... darn security check is likely going to prevent that for a few months yet, but there is no way for me to know).


----------



## Flatliner

Vell said:
			
		

> Heck, I would just settle for knowing weather or nor I have been merit listed at all (doubt it though... darn security check is likely going to prevent that for a few months yet, but there is no way for me to know).



The background/credit check they did on me came back practically two days later. When was the last time you were in contact with them? Wouldn't hurt to give them a call and see if there has been any movement on it, maybe you're merit listed and don't even know. From what I've noticed, they don't always straight up tell you unless they have a job offer ready.


----------



## Treemoss

Call~


----------



## Vell

Flatliner said:
			
		

> The background/credit check they did on me came back practically two days later. When was the last time you were in contact with them? Wouldn't hurt to give them a call and see if there has been any movement on it, maybe you're merit listed and don't even know. From what I've noticed, they don't always straight up tell you unless they have a job offer ready.



It will take a much longer time for me since I am an out of Canada applicant. It also means I do not have the option to go in person.



			
				Treemoss said:
			
		

> Call~



If only it were so simple. My emails are rarely returned and my calls (to the extension I was informed to call) have never been answered or returned even once in the over one year I have been in processing. I sent an email early this month though, so if they do not answer as usual by next month, I can call aggressively until I get a hold of someone (I don't like bothering them like that, but if it is the only way to get in contact with someone, the only other choice I know seems to be to not contact them at all). The Toronto office is just swamped with work it seems.


----------



## Treemoss

If the extention doesn't work call the main line and try to ask for an update if you can. If not, try North Bay maybe? RC T.O. is a busy place...applying out of there, from what i read on this site, is a struggle especially with calls and getting updates.


----------



## BlueShield

Treemoss said:
			
		

> If the extention doesn't work call the main line and try to ask for an update if you can. If not, try North Bay maybe? RC T.O. is a busy place...applying out of there, from what i read on this site, is a struggle especially with calls and getting updates.


There is RC Toronto, and RC elsewhere, you won't understand```


----------



## genesis563

To anyone who might know this.

The three trades i applied to are AVN, AWS and ACS tech. I've been told that the next selection dates for all three are as follows;

AVN: 3 Nov, 1 Jan
AWS:1 Jan
ACS: 3 Nov, 1 Jan

Now i don't know about you guys, but i don't know many government employees who work on New Year's day. Which makes me wonder if the info i have is correct, because it definitely doesn't make sense to me. I've also heard 24 Nov thrown out the for the AVN and AWS tech trades, can anyone confirm?

Thank you


----------



## Treemoss

BlueShield said:
			
		

> There is RC Toronto, and RC elsewhere, you won't understand```



I've applied out of RC Toronto before, I know how it can be.


----------



## DAA

genesis563 said:
			
		

> The three trades i applied to are AVN, AWS and ACS tech. I've been told that the next selection dates for all three are as follows;
> 
> AVN: 3 Nov
> AWS: No selections currently scheduled
> ACS: 3 Nov
> Now i don't know about you guys, but i don't know many government employees who work on New Year's day. Which makes me wonder if the info i have is correct, because it definitely doesn't make sense to me. I've also heard 24 Nov thrown out the for the AVN and AWS tech trades, can anyone confirm?



Cleaned up your post above.  3 Nov applies to ALL NCM occupations with spots remaining.  After that, probably 1 Dec.


----------



## BlueShield

Treemoss said:
			
		

> I've applied out of RC Toronto before, I know how it can be.


'before' and 'now', different story```


----------



## Treemoss

BlueShield said:
			
		

> 'before' and 'now', different story```



Clearly nothing has change soooooooooo.... same book. They must've sent the good ones to St. Johns x)

Edit: Shots fired  :tank2:


----------



## BlueShield

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Clearly nothing has change soooooooooo.... same book. They must've sent the good ones to St. Johns x)
> 
> Edit: Shots fired  :tank2:


well... you are making an assumption```


----------



## maxx14

Hey,

Anyone got news from the DEO selection on october?


----------



## Veilside

maxx14 said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Anyone got news from the DEO selection on october?



+1


----------



## Treemoss

drbones said:
			
		

> It was mentioned a few pages back by DAA that DEO selection dates was moved to Oct 21st for all programs.
> Also BMOQ would start Jan 19, 2015
> 
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/112790/post-1329584.html#msg1329584
> 
> Cheers


----------



## maxx14

Hey 

My intention here for DEO selection was : Does anyone got the call yet?


----------



## Steph_S

Wondering same (applied for pharmacy), but maybe still too soon? Fingers crossed for everyone....


----------



## DAA

Steph_S said:
			
		

> Wondering same (applied for pharmacy), but maybe still too soon? Fingers crossed for everyone....



It can take up to two weeks before CFRC's are notified of the results, sometimes longer.  As BMOQ doesn't start until 19 Jan, They probably won't put a big rush on this.


----------



## drbones

Waiting as well. Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## FortYorkRifleman

DAA,

For those that havent had an interview and medical booked and/or done for NCM Combat Arms can we expect these things to happen in the new fiscal year? Or will we have the chance for the interview and medical between now and March, then if deemed suited be merit listed and hired for the selections in the new fiscal year?


----------



## Benzyme

My wife just got the call today for DEO HCA.

Good luck guys and gals.


----------



## Benzyme

How long is the training after BMOQ for Health Care Admin Os? The recruitment site doesn't say a whole lot.

Anyone have any information on this?


----------



## BlueShield

Benzyme said:
			
		

> My wife just got the call today for DEO HCA.
> 
> Good luck guys and gals.


hey congrats``` 1st DEO on here


----------



## DAA

Benzyme said:
			
		

> How long is the training after BMOQ for Health Care Admin Os? The recruitment site doesn't say a whole lot.
> Anyone have any information on this?



I'm thinking the BHCAC is approx 3 months long, broken down into 3 phases of varying length, conducted in sequence, one right after the other.


----------



## DeadEye229

Just got my call for infantryman enrolment ceremony December 10 fly out to BMQ January 3rd wooooo 
Btw what exactly is done at the enrolment ceremony? GOODLUCK EVERYONE PATIENCE IS KEY


----------



## Flatliner

DeadEye229 said:
			
		

> Just got my call for infantryman enrolment ceremony December 10 fly out to BMQ January 3rd wooooo
> Btw what exactly is done at the enrolment ceremony? GOODLUCK EVERYONE PATIENCE IS KEY



It's the swear in ceremony. There are tons of videos on youtube. Also, just curious, when did you complete your application steps?


----------



## DeadEye229

Flatliner said:
			
		

> It's the swear in ceremony. There are tons of videos on youtube. Also, just curious, when did you complete your application steps?



I completed everything February of 2013 I've been waiting awhile.


----------



## Flatliner

DeadEye229 said:
			
		

> I completed everything February of 2013 I've been waiting awhile.



Damn, I would say longer than a while. Congrats on finally getting through though!


----------



## BlueShield

DeadEye229 said:
			
		

> I completed everything February of 2013 I've been waiting awhile.


Do you mean the year 2014 Feb?
Hey, i'm only one here waited from 2013 March till now.


----------



## DeadEye229

BlueShield said:
			
		

> Do you mean the year 2014 Feb?
> Hey, i'm only one here waited from 2013 March till now.



My apologies I did mean feb2014 
And that's crazy that you've been waiting for that long....


----------



## BlueShield

DeadEye229 said:
			
		

> My apologies I did mean feb2014
> And that's crazy that you've been waiting for that long....


i know...waiting really sucks....maybe i should switch to NCM next year....  :boring:
congrats to you too man...


----------



## drbones

Received an offer today for DEO. Swear in on Dec 10th and leave for BMOQ Jan 17th. Good luck to everyone :nod:


----------



## maxx14

Grats!

What is your trade you have been selected !?

Good luck with BMOQ


----------



## drbones

Thanks. Trade is dental. Best of luck!


----------



## icunurse

Got an offer too for DEO nursing officer, swear in on January 6 and BMOQ january 17th


----------



## NurseGirl2013

icunurse what CFRC did you apply out of.  I also applied for DEO nurse but my CFRC is Winnipeg.


----------



## Flatliner

With some selections coming up in the next week, can anyone shed some light on how long it usually takes to find out if you made the cut after the selection date? I'm curious if it depends on the recruiting centre getting to all of their applicants or if the actual selection process takes a while.


----------



## KerryBlue

Flatliner said:
			
		

> With some selections coming up in the next week, can anyone shed some light on how long it usually takes to find out if you made the cut after the selection date? I'm curious if it depends on the recruiting centre getting to all of their applicants or if the actual selection process takes a while.



It can take recruiting centers up to two weeks to receive news as to who has been offered a job. I would say from what I have learned here, if you don't hear back after 3-4 weeks you probably have not been selected.


----------



## icunurse

I am with CRFC Montreal


----------



## BorisK

Anyone have knowledge when selection dates are for E.O. Technicians (000327)?

Is it done for the year and closed till April and beyond?


----------



## DeadEye229

Anyone flying out January 3rd to BMQ out of London? If so PM me


----------



## ShadyBrah

Pretty sure I missed today's selections (background check). Is it Too soon to know if there will be more Cbt Engineer selections this calendar year?


----------



## KerryBlue

ShadyBrah said:
			
		

> Pretty sure I missed today's selections (background check). Is it Too soon to know if there will be more Cbt Engineer selections this calendar year?



There's like 25 or so spots left, if they don't fill all pretty sure they are selecting again either Nov 24th or Dec 7th or so. 

Pretty sure I also missed out.


----------



## ShadyBrah

The 27th isn't bad! Mind if i ask where you got those days? Hope they save some spots for us!


----------



## KerryBlue

ShadyBrah said:
			
		

> The 27th isn't bad! Mind if i ask where you got those days? Hope they save some spots for us!



My file manager gave them to me. The December one isn't 100% though, but I believe the 24th is. I really hope by then I am merit listed and there are still some spots available.


----------



## BlueShield

So, all DEO s received their offer already...?


----------



## maxx14

Good question!

I called to check what's going on this week (Monday) and they say that offer has been made for my trade, but the recruit center didn't know who got selected.

Sorry for my lack on English, my first language is french!


----------



## BlueShield

May I ask, What is your trade?


----------



## maxx14

Hey

My trade is infantry! What about you ?


----------



## RyanHealy29

I can confirm that DEO offers are still going out as of today. At least from CFRC Toronto.


----------



## Flatliner

RyanHealy29 said:
			
		

> I can confirm that DEO offers are still going out as of today. At least from CFRC Toronto.



Assuming the same for NCM?


----------



## KerryBlue

Flatliner said:
			
		

> Assuming the same for NCM?



As long as there are still spots offers will continue to roll out.

Have you checked whether or not you are even merit listed. You will not get an offer if you aren't on the merit list...


----------



## Flatliner

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> As long as there are still spots offers will continue to roll out.
> 
> Have you checked whether or not you are even merit listed. You will not get an offer if you aren't on the merit list...



Wasn't told specifically that I was or not as I did not ask, but I know they have contacted my references and past workplaces and the recruiter was aiming to have me ready to go for this round of selections.


----------



## DAA

Flatliner said:
			
		

> Wasn't told specifically that I was or not as I did not ask, but I know they have contacted my references and past workplaces and the recruiter was aiming to have me ready to go for this round of selections.



I'd suggest you ask this question to your CFRC, about being Merit Listed.  You don't want to be "that" guy!  You know, the one who did what was asked, provided everything that was asked, had the entire process completed and told he was "good to go" and wished good luck.  Only to find out 8 months later that someone forgot to "push a button" and merit list him.     :facepalm:


----------



## Flatliner

DAA said:
			
		

> I'd suggest you ask this question to your CFRC, about being Merit Listed.  You don't want to be "that" guy!  You know, the one who did what was asked, provided everything that was asked, had the entire process completed and told he was "good to go" and wished good luck.  Only to find out 8 months later that someone forgot to "push a button" and merit list him.     :facepalm:



I hear ya. If I don't get any news by end of day tomorrow, I'll likely give them a call early next week or stop by in person when I'm close by.


----------



## HopefulPiloteer

I was hoping someone (DAA?) could answer these few questions for me.  I'm getting papers ready to submit my application soon for Pilot (only).  

1) I have seen that the next BMOQ is Jan 17th 2015.  Are the future start dates all chosen?  If so can you tell me the next one or two start dates so that I have an idea of what my time limit sort of looks like?  Obviously I will aim to get all my application processes done long before then, but I'm curious.  If there are three BMOQ start dates per year or something then I know I probably can't make the one directly after January's.

2) Any numbers on pilot positions?  Forgive me if I misunderstand but you seem to have access to the number of filled/remaining positions.  If Pilot is still listed as Now Hiring on Forces.ca, can I allow myself hope that they didn't completely fill the need with the recent hiring period?

I searched the last few pages for mention of pilot and didn't see anything, apologies if I missed some information already stated..


----------



## DAA

HopefulPiloteer said:
			
		

> I was hoping someone (DAA?) could answer these few questions for me.  I'm getting papers ready to submit my application soon for Pilot (only).
> 
> 1) I have seen that the next BMOQ is Jan 17th 2015.  Are the future start dates all chosen?  If so can you tell me the next one or two start dates so that I have an idea of what my time limit sort of looks like?  Obviously I will aim to get all my application processes done long before then, but I'm curious.  If there are three BMOQ start dates per year or something then I know I probably can't make the one directly after January's.
> 
> 2) Any numbers on pilot positions?  Forgive me if I misunderstand but you seem to have access to the number of filled/remaining positions.  If Pilot is still listed as Now Hiring on Forces.ca, can I allow myself hope that they didn't completely fill the need with the recent hiring period?
> 
> I searched the last few pages for mention of pilot and didn't see anything, apologies if I missed some information already stated..



Sure, I will try.......and let's not put the cart before the horse here.

First, you need to submit your online application, that's the easy part these days.  First email back is nothing more than a "server" acknowledgement, which doesn't mean much.  Within 3-5 working days you should get a second email telling you to contact CFRC X for continued processing and this is when the fun starts..........

Once you have made contact with your CFRC, they will book you for the CFAT and TSD.  Once you write both these, then the waiting begins.......

After those tests, if you should be "fortunate" enough to be identified for continued processing, then comes the Medical. Security, Background Checks and the Interview.  After all the "checks" in those boxes....

Then comes Aircrew Selection (ASC) and if successful for Pilot during the ASC, straight to Aircrew (Pilot) Medical.  Then more waiting.........

If you are selecting Pilot as an occupation, it's pretty much a long drawn out process.  So even if you applied right this moment, had impecable qualifications, excelled on all the testing and all the stars aligned, you'd be lucky to be starting BMOQ (Officer Basic) in Jul/Aug next year.

All you need to apply, is your Birth Certificate, Proof of Cdn Citizenship (if applic) and your Academic Transcipts.

Good luck!


----------



## BorisK

Just went into the CFRC today to inquire about my application status (interview and medical were both 6 weeks ago).  Good timing since today I became merit listed according to the system.  

I am reading through this thread page by page to try and find it, but in the meantime if I may be so bold : does anyone know when selection dates are for 000327 (Electronic-Optronic Technician)?

Best of luck to all applicants.


----------



## HopefulPiloteer

Thank you DAA for all the information. I'll be applying ASAP now. If the stars don't align, the next BMOQ is January 2016? Both would work pretty well for me to finish getting my engineering license, which is a nice milestone to reach before I get out of the field.


----------



## DAA

BorisK said:
			
		

> I am reading through this thread page by page to try and find it, but in the meantime if I may be so bold : does anyone know when selection dates are for 000327 (Electronic-Optronic Technician)?



The next round of selections for NCM occupations (including EO Tech) with positions remaining is 8 Dec.  For DEO occupations where spots are still available, weekly.

Good luck!


----------



## colorful1

I received my call yesterday  I begin bmq January 5th, 2015 for ATIS Tech Enrollment ceremony is December 8th


----------



## mamor

Nice to hear colorful1. Im still waiting for a call. Good luck in your bmq.


----------



## Flatliner

colorful1 said:
			
		

> I received my call yesterday  I begin bmq January 5th, 2015 for ATIS Tech Enrollment ceremony is December 8th



Jealous! Seriously though, congrats and good luck.


----------



## Jacksonovff

I got my offer yesterday as well artillery BMQ Jan 12th if anyone in the calgary area is heading out at that time to PM me


----------



## Treemoss

Grats to all of you . _.!


----------



## smash2861

I second that jealousy and also the congrats!


----------



## Pwegman

yeah i second them .. Gratz to u lucky ba***    and stil havnt done my CFAT , cant wait to be done with that part   :boring:


----------



## DeadEye229

stay positive and be patient everyone your time will come


----------



## sebas626

Just got the call of a lifetime 
Bmq february 9th (french platoon), for traffic tech!!!!!! The wait will have been a year exactly... BOOM!


----------



## mamor

Congrats sebas, im still waiting for a call, I will call monday. I know that my production clerk was not there so maybe his colleague is Overloaded..


----------



## Veilside

For those in DEO, I just got an offer for Pilot. BMOQ starting on Jan 17. Best day of my life! :nod:


----------



## BlueShield

Veilside said:
			
		

> For those in DEO, I just got an offer for Pilot. BMOQ starting on Jan 17. Best day of my life! :nod:


Congrats ! Enjoy BMOQ on Jan 19


----------



## kerr007

Any chance DAA knows a date for construction tech selections?! Recently completed my PLAR and merit listed. Been a long, well worth waiting process. Now just hoping for the best.


----------



## BorisK

kerr007 said:
			
		

> Any chance DAA knows a date for construction tech selections?! Recently completed my PLAR and merit listed. Been a long, well worth waiting process. Now just hoping for the best.



You are looking for this answer I believe (assuming there are still spots remaining in your trade) :




			
				DAA said:
			
		

> The next round of selections for NCM occupations (including EO Tech) with positions remaining is 8 Dec.  For DEO occupations where spots are still available, weekly.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## DAA

kerr007 said:
			
		

> Any chance DAA knows a date for construction tech selections?! Recently completed my PLAR and merit listed. Been a long, well worth waiting process. Now just hoping for the best.



Const Tech has been CLOSED since Apr/May 14.  There appear to be positions remaining but no indications of a selection date at this time.

It's not a popular occupation, so your chances of receiving an offer would be "very good" but not until after they schedule a selection.

Good luck!

PS - NCM selection dates have changed again.......     :facepalm:


----------



## Mab163

Veilside said:
			
		

> For those in DEO, I just got an offer for Pilot. BMOQ starting on Jan 17. Best day of my life! :nod:



Wow congrats!! I'm still waiting a call for DEO pilot too. Let's hope there are some remaining spots and a selection soon.


----------



## Wilbz

Hi all,

I found out a few days ago that I had been merit-listed. Does anyone know if I could possibly be selected in the next few weeks if my trades are:

1) Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer
2) Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Officer
3) Signals Officer

I've gone through quite a few of the posts in this thread and am aware that DEO selections are happening on a weekly basis right now. If anyone could tell me even more than that (i.e. whether or not these trades are open or have been filled, how many spots there were etc.) that would be much appreciated. I'm with CFRC Vancouver if that matters.

Thank you.


----------



## JoeDos

Wilbz said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I found out a few days ago that I had been merit-listed. Does anyone know if I could possibly be selected in the next few weeks if my trades are:
> 
> 1) Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer
> 2) Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Officer
> 3) Signals Officer
> 
> I've gone through quite a few of the posts in this thread and am aware that DEO selections are happening on a weekly basis right now. If anyone could tell me even more than that (i.e. whether or not these trades are open or have been filled, how many spots there were etc.) that would be much appreciated. I'm with CFRC Vancouver if that matters.
> 
> Thank you.



Spots I wont be able to give you... But a list of jobs that are hiring including your chosen trades is readily available.... http://www.forces.ca/en/jobexplorer/browsejobs-70


----------



## Moore

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Spots I wont be able to give you... But a list of jobs that are hiring including your chosen trades is readily available.... http://www.forces.ca/en/jobexplorer/browsejobs-70



I've heard numerous times that the site is pretty outdated and it takes awhile to get updated to the correct information. I know they have been hiring Combat Engineers this month for example and I applied in September and the trade has never once said that it was hiring on the website.


----------



## pd89

Wilbz said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I found out a few days ago that I had been merit-listed. Does anyone know if I could possibly be selected in the next few weeks if my trades are:
> 
> 1) Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer
> 2) Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Officer
> 3) Signals Officer
> 
> I've gone through quite a few of the posts in this thread and am aware that DEO selections are happening on a weekly basis right now. If anyone could tell me even more than that (i.e. whether or not these trades are open or have been filled, how many spots there were etc.) that would be much appreciated. I'm with CFRC Vancouver if that matters.
> 
> Thank you.



I cant help you much, but for what its worth, i dont think DEO selections are happening every week for every open trade. I am am AEC applicant and i was told a few weeks ago by my file manager that the next AEC selection would be on nov 27th.


----------



## DAA

Wilbz said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if I could possibly be selected in the next few weeks if my trades are:
> 
> 1) Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer
> 2) Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Officer
> 3) Signals Officer
> 
> I've gone through quite a few of the posts in this thread and am aware that DEO selections are happening on a weekly basis right now. If anyone could tell me even more than that (i.e. whether or not these trades are open or have been filled, how many spots there were etc.) that would be much appreciated. I'm with CFRC Vancouver if that matters.



1)  No
2)  No
3)  YES.......


----------



## Wilbz

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Spots I wont be able to give you... But a list of jobs that are hiring including your chosen trades is readily available.... http://www.forces.ca/en/jobexplorer/browsejobs-70





			
				Moore said:
			
		

> I've heard numerous times that the site is pretty outdated and it takes awhile to get updated to the correct information. I know they have been hiring Combat Engineers this month for example and I applied in September and the trade has never once said that it was hiring on the website.



Yeah unfortunately, in my experience as well that page is usually outdated. Thanks though.



			
				pd89 said:
			
		

> I cant help you much, but for what its worth, i dont think DEO selections are happening every week for every open trade. I am am AEC applicant and i was told a few weeks ago by my file manager that the next AEC selection would be on nov 27th.





			
				DAA said:
			
		

> 1)  No
> 2)  No
> 3)  YES.......



Thanks for the hope guys. I'll keep my fingers crossed.

If we don't get selected soon, then our next chance will be in March 2015, correct?


----------



## DAA

Wilbz said:
			
		

> If we don't get selected soon, then our next chance will be in March 2015, correct?



Or sooner.  Depends on when the next BMOQ after Jan 15 starts.


----------



## NapoV

Is there a second pilot selection taking place in November?


----------



## DAA

NapoV said:
			
		

> Is there a second pilot selection taking place in November?



Selections for all DEO occupations with spots remaining, including Pilot, is scheduled for 28 Nov.


----------



## NapoV

DAA said:
			
		

> Selections for all DEO occupations with spots remaining, including Pilot, is scheduled for 28 Nov.



Thank you!


----------



## Wilbz

Got the call today to become a Signals Officer!  ;D   Guess I got picked last Friday. January BMOQ here I come!


----------



## Mab163

Wilbz said:
			
		

> Got the call today to become a Signals Officer!  ;D   Guess I got picked last Friday. January BMOQ here I come!



Congrats! I got the call yesterday too! An offer for pilot. Starting BMOQ January 17th.


----------



## drbones

Congrats! Did you guys find out which platoon you are in? See you there.


----------



## Treemoss

Anyone have a pulse on next med tech intake?


----------



## Chef Tony

For those waiting for ACS dates. I have been informed that the January schedule will be released mid-December.


----------



## Wilbz

Mab163 said:
			
		

> Congrats! I got the call yesterday too! An offer for pilot. Starting BMOQ January 17th.





			
				drbones said:
			
		

> Congrats! Did you guys find out which platoon you are in? See you there.



Thanks and congrats to the both of you as well! I don't know which platoon I'm in unfortunately, maybe I missed something.

Best of luck to those still waiting!


----------



## drbones

Wilbz said:
			
		

> Thanks and congrats to the both of you as well! I don't know which platoon I'm in unfortunately, maybe I missed something.



I don't think you missed something. My recruiter did not tell me what platoon I was in either. It seems some people get this information when they get their offer over the phone and I guess I'll find out at my swear in ceremony.


----------



## hockeyhoser

Does anyone know if there are still DEO Infantry Officer positions open for selection for this fiscal year or is selection closed for this occupation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rightangledrhombus

DEOHopeful said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if there are still DEO Infantry Officer positions open for selection for this coming year or is selection closed for this occupation?



I have the same question as DEOHopeful but for DEO Artillery Officer.

Thanks


----------



## 4drian

Hey guys! anyone know when are the selection dates for Traffic tech or Vehicle tech? 

Thanks!


----------



## pd89

I received an AEC DEO offer today. Good luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## Wilbz

Congrats!


----------



## DAA

DEOHopeful said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if there are still DEO Infantry Officer positions open for selection for this fiscal year or is selection closed for this occupation?





			
				rightangledrhombus said:
			
		

> I have the same question as DEOHopeful but for DEO Artillery Officer.



Both DEO Inf and Arty are done selecting for the current recruiting year but I would expect them to start selecting again in mid/late Feb 15 for BMOQ's starting after 1 Apr.



			
				4drian said:
			
		

> Hey guys! anyone know when are the selection dates for Traffic tech or Vehicle tech?



Veh Tech 19 Jan.  Tfc Tech is done for the current recruiting year with selections to start again in mid/late Feb 15.

Good luck!


----------



## samandar

Hello Everyone! anyone know when are the selection dates for Marine eng, E-tech, and Weapons tech?
Thanks


----------



## runormal

samandar said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone! anyone know when are the selection dates for Marine eng, E-tech, and Weapons tech?
> Thanks



My buddy got an Offer for Mar Eng today.


----------



## jordandixon3

I see that Jan 19th is the next selection date for Vehicle Tech, does anyone have a date for Aircraft Structures Tech?
Thank-you


----------



## DAA

jd3 said:
			
		

> I see that Jan 19th is the next selection date for Vehicle Tech, does anyone have a date for Aircraft Structures Tech?



19 Jan for all NCM occupations, with positions still available.


----------



## jordandixon3

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## DontKnowAnything

Any word on AVN or ATIS 

Cheers,


----------



## 4drian

DontKnowAnything said:
			
		

> Any word on AVN or ATIS
> 
> Cheers,



Just got a call from CFRC Toronto for Aviation technician. Accepted it and start date Feb 15. Best of luck to anyone and see you


----------



## Ilapplante

4drian said:
			
		

> Just got a call from CFRC Toronto for Aviation technician. Accepted it and start date Feb 15. Best of luck to anyone and see you



Congratulation ! Our path will cross at Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu.


----------



## Quid99

Anyone got any idea when the selection dates for RMS clerk are?


----------



## krimynal

I might be completely Offtrack but wasn't there a site where people could see when the next selection date / next BMQ was done at ST-Jean ???? ( or was it only BMQ ) .....


----------



## Moore

Only BMQ and the next selection for all trades that still need to be filled is January 19th.


----------



## krimynal

alright been a long time since I've been following it haha ! I'm still waiting for my transfer paperwork which take forever hahah !


----------



## Quid99

Moore said:
			
		

> Only BMQ and the next selection for all trades that still need to be filled is January 19th.



Can you point me to where you can find out which trades needs to be filled or is it word of mouth at the moment?


----------



## Moore

Quid99 said:
			
		

> Can you point me to where you can find out which trades needs to be filled or is it word of mouth at the moment?



The only source that I know of is DAA since he pretty much knows everything, you'll just have to wait for him to reply to this thread if he sees it. I'm sure he wouldn't mind helping you if you messaged him either.


----------



## krimynal

DAA is basically the freaking bible of this site ! lol


----------



## DAA

Quid99 said:
			
		

> Can you point me to where you can find out which trades needs to be filled or is it word of mouth at the moment?



Here you go    ---->  http://www.forces.ca/en/jobexplorer/browsejobs-70

Right now, there are still some spots to fill for the current year (ie; BMQ starting before 31 Mar) and most if not ALL occupations for the next recruiting year (ie; BMQ/BMOQ starting after 1 Apr) are currently OPEN for processing.

The link to the CAF Recruiting website above is reasonably accurate at the present time.  So if the occupation has the "Now Hiring" beside it, that means it's currently OPEN.


----------



## Quid99

DAA said:
			
		

> Here you go    ---->  http://www.forces.ca/en/jobexplorer/browsejobs-70
> 
> Right now, there are still some spots to fill for the current year (ie; BMQ starting before 31 Mar) and most if not ALL occupations for the next recruiting year (ie; BMQ/BMOQ starting after 1 Apr) are currently OPEN for processing.
> 
> The link to the CAF Recruiting website above is reasonably accurate at the present time.  So if the occupation has the "Now Hiring" beside it, that means it's currently OPEN.



When you say currently open, does that mean still open for the 2015/2016 year or for BMQ starting before March 31?


----------



## KerryBlue

Quid99 said:
			
		

> When you say currently open, does that mean still open for the 2015/2016 year or for BMQ starting before March 31?






			
				DAA said:
			
		

> Right now, there are still some spots to fill for the current year (ie; BMQ starting before 31 Mar) and most if not ALL occupations for the next recruiting year (ie; BMQ/BMOQ starting after 1 Apr) are currently OPEN for processing.


----------



## Pwegman

DAA said:
			
		

> The link to the CAF Recruiting website above is reasonably accurate at the present time.  So if the occupation has the "Now Hiring" beside it, that means it's currently OPEN.



DAA, i think that if i could, I would kiss you for that answer  ( don't worry. I am talking in a non gay way   ) .Its  Been a while since i was wondering if those "Now Hiring" was accurate on the CAF website and now i know .


----------



## Treemoss

Was the January 19th selection for leftover NCM job selections or was everything included in it?


----------



## DAA

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Was the January 19th selection for leftover NCM job selections or was everything included in it?



Leftovers.

Selections for the upcoming recruiting year (ie; BMQ's starting in Apr), probably won't start until late Feb.


----------



## DAA

Kermode said:
			
		

> So they select for the next fiscal year before the fiscal year even starts?
> 
> Any chance of getting selected for NESOP before the new fiscal year?



YES and YES.   Selections for next years recruiting numbers, normally begin in mid/late Feb for BMQ's starting after 1 Apr.  However, to be considered for selection, you have to already be Merit Listed and to be Merit Listed, your application has to be fully processed.  So "processing" applications for these jobs usually begins in mid-Dec at the latest.

Any advice you are given with regards to an application where someone is attaching the date "1 Apr".......is BAD advice!


----------



## FortYorkRifleman

DAA said:
			
		

> YES and YES.   Selections for next years recruiting numbers, normally begin in mid/late Feb for BMQ's starting after 1 Apr.  However, to be considered for selection, you have to already be Merit Listed and to be Merit Listed, your application has to be fully processed.  So "processing" applications for these jobs usually begins in mid-Dec at the latest.
> 
> Any advice you are given with regards to an application where someone is attaching the date "1 Apr".......is BAD advice!



With that being said where does that leave applicants like myself who are not on the Merit List and are still waiting for an Interview and Medical. My file is on hold until 28 Feb 15 so will I see any movement on it before or after the new Fiscal Year? I am applying for Infantry NCM


----------



## DAA

FortYorkRifleman said:
			
		

> With that being said where does that leave applicants like myself who are not on the Merit List and are still waiting for an Interview and Medical. My file is on hold until 28 Feb 15 so will I see any movement on it before or after the new Fiscal Year? I am applying for Infantry NCM



I'm sure you will start to see some movement by the end of Feb or sometime in Mar, if not sooner.


----------



## James17

Please excuse my lack of understanding all this haha, so with my medical and interview scheduled for Thursday (Jan 29th) Does this mean that I am on the merit list for this year as an AVN tech? (my first choice). Im hoping to head off to Basic training before July 2015, is it a realistic hope?


----------



## krimynal

James17 said:
			
		

> Please excuse my lack of understanding all this haha, so with my medical and interview scheduled for Thursday (Jan 29th) Does this mean that I am on the merit list for this year as an AVN tech? (my first choice). Im hoping to head off to Basic training before July 2015, is it a realistic hope?



it could be a realistic hope, but this doesn't mean you will get a position offer by then ( chances are you will , but we never know ) it all depends on the trades you chose and the number of position available , once that's done , you will get a formal job offer for the 1st , 2ND or 3rd pick on your list , depending on the CFAT results.  

so depending on a lot of factors you could very well leave for July , or you could only leave next year , it all depends on the number of spots , and your personal file and score.


----------



## James17

Yea I figured, I just wasn't sure if I would even be considered yet as I am not finished my interview or medical yet. I know its all done on test results and availability ect. I appreciate the reply! THANKS!


----------



## DAA

James17 said:
			
		

> Please excuse my lack of understanding all this haha, so with my medical and interview scheduled for Thursday (Jan 29th) Does this mean that I am on the merit list for this year as an AVN tech? (my first choice). Im hoping to head off to Basic training before July 2015, is it a realistic hope?



If you have not yet completed the Medical and Interview stages of your application, then you would not be on the Merit List.  After completing the Med and Interview, it could still be another 4-6 weeks, if not longer, before you could be merit listed.


----------



## James17

Ok thanks! appreciate the reply!


----------



## Bruins91

So if you are merit listed and your trades are marked as recruiting now (logs and Mars) DEO the next BMOQ won't be until after April 1st? Do they generally give you 3 weeks to a month before BMOQ starts in order to get yourself situated from the date of the job offer? Glad I am getting some sort of time frame, thank you.


----------



## DAA

Bruins91 said:
			
		

> So if you are merit listed and your trades are marked as recruiting now (logs and Mars) DEO the next BMOQ won't be until after April 1st? Do they generally give you 3 weeks to a month before BMOQ starts in order to get yourself situated from the date of the job offer? Glad I am getting some sort of time frame, thank you.



Not sure when the next BMOQ will be, but definitely after 1 Apr.  Selections are usually done 60-days prior to the start of BMOQ/BMQ, with employment offers being given 30-45 days before the course starts.  That's the norm, but on occasion there will be instances of short notice offers.


----------



## James17

There is a new group every two weeks in BMQ (Based on what my recruiter has told me). How soon and if you go is dependant on where you rank merit wise.

Best of luck and following up with your recruiting office will certainly speed up the process.


----------



## conrod94

my interview and medical have recently expired and have to be redone. Will this put me further back on the selection list and delay me from getting "The Call" ?


----------



## DAA

Kermode said:
			
		

> How fast do BMQ's generally fill up? I see a thread for people already selected for the February 23rd BMQ. This early on, what % capacity is that BMQ at would you guess?



They start filling BMQ's 60 days or more prior to the start date and try to have them filled 45 days prior.  Given the time frame, I'd say that BMQ should be 100% full and if not, they will fill it very soon.



			
				Conrod94 said:
			
		

> my interview and medical have recently expired and have to be redone. Will this put me further back on the selection list and delay me from getting "The Call" ?



If the med and interview have expired, they usually remove you from the Merit List pending these items being updated.  But the bad news is..........you will now be subject to the new system, so you may very well be thrown back into the pool of applicants, who are waiting for their medical and interview.


----------



## conrod94

DAA said:
			
		

> But the bad news is..........you will now be subject to the new system, so you may very well be thrown back into the pool of applicants, who are waiting for their medical and interview.



What are the differences in the new system?


----------



## KerryBlue

Conrod94 said:
			
		

> What are the differences in the new system?



Your CFAT score determines whether or not you receive a medical and interview. If you do not pass a certain threshold score on the CFAT you may be waiting for a long time.


----------



## jordandixon3

DAA said:
			
		

> Selections for the upcoming recruiting year (ie; BMQ's starting in Apr), probably won't start until late Feb.



Just wondering if there are any confirmed dates for the next selection? Or is it still too early?
Thanks.


----------



## DAA

Conrod94 said:
			
		

> What are the differences in the new system?





			
				KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Your CFAT score determines whether or not you receive a medical and interview. If you do not pass a certain threshold score on the CFAT you may be waiting for a long time.



That pretty much sums things up.  The better you do, the greater the chances of moving forward.


----------



## KerryBlue

jd3 said:
			
		

> Just wondering if there are any confirmed dates for the next selection? Or is it still too early?
> Thanks.



At this point probably whenever they have openings on BMQ's and spots to fill someone will be selected. The selection dates for the next FY will probably be late February.


----------



## jordandixon3

Well, looks like I made the Merit List for the last selection, I got a job offer today for Vehicle Tech and accepted!!!! Cannot wait to start.


----------



## Treemoss

jd3 said:
			
		

> Well, looks like I made the Merit List for the last selection, I got a job offer today for Vehicle Tech and accepted!!!! Cannot wait to start.




See you there mang.


----------



## ShadyBrah

Does anybody know if calls have started going out for March 2? I accepted my offer already, just waiting for a call with the finer details! Supposed to come when everyone else gets the offers...


----------



## KerryBlue

ShadyBrah said:
			
		

> Does anybody know if calls have started going out for March 2? I accepted my offer already, just waiting for a call with the finer details! Supposed to come when everyone else gets the offers...



Calls are still going out for people starting on the 16th. They're playing a bit of catch up I think. Hopefully selection dates for march and BMQ dates for April 2015 are confirmed soon also..


----------



## ShadyBrah

Ah, very behind if they're only giving 2 weeks notice. Thanks!


----------



## KerryBlue

ShadyBrah said:
			
		

> Ah, very behind if they're only giving 2 weeks notice. Thanks!


At this point its only a few days notice...


----------



## Treemoss

Yea I feel a little bad for people getting calls for the 23rd at this point.. let alone the 16th still. Time is on the mind.


----------



## ShadyBrah

Yep, I'm glad I called to check up on things or I'd be in that boat. Lucky me got a good months notice. Just need someone to call me with the details now >.<


----------



## Coldtoast2113

I was wondering if anyone would know if they've started running MPAC's yet?

My application has been finished processing as of about a month ago and I'm just curious as to when they start going through the list.


----------



## DAA

Coldtoast2113 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone would know if they've started running MPAC's yet?
> 
> My application has been finished processing as of about a month ago and I'm just curious as to when they start going through the list.



MPAC/MPOAC is running right now and ends early next week.


----------



## ShadyBrah

I know they're behind schedule, but does anyone know when they will start selecting/calling for March 2? I have a feeling my brother will be called soon


----------



## shooked1

It seems like their very behind I got called for Feb 23 BMQ yesterday. My advice to your brother is if he could reach to his RC and get in contact maybe he could get a bit of a heads up when he may start BMQ.


----------



## ShadyBrah

Yea, I doubt he'll get on for the same date. Just a hope! And I couldn't believe it when I read your post, I'm panicking with a good month of notice! I just hope some people get offers soon for the 2nd so I know who I have to put up with! ;p


----------



## Coldtoast2113

DAA said:
			
		

> MPAC/MPOAC is running right now and ends early next week.



Thanks! Much appreciated, I'm also wondering if you'd have any knowledge as to when they'd be running more.  Again my application finished processing at the end of January so I never expected to hear from MPAC for atleast until April.


----------



## DAA

Coldtoast2113 said:
			
		

> Thanks! Much appreciated, I'm also wondering if you'd have any knowledge as to when they'd be running more.  Again my application finished processing at the end of January so I never expected to hear from MPAC for atleast until April.



I think they normally run 2-4 blocks per year and usually every 3-5 months depending on the needs of the CF.


----------



## conrod94

I called my recruitment center about booking a interview/medical and was told that they wont have to be done until after i was selected. Now three days later i received an email with my interview/medical date. does this mean i have been selected?


----------



## DAA

Conrod94 said:
			
		

> I called my recruitment center about booking a interview/medical and was told that they wont have to be done until after i was selected. Now three days later i received an email with my interview/medical date. does this mean i have been selected?



It means you have been "selected for further processing" which is a good thing!

Now you just have to get past the Medical/Interview and if successful at those, then come the background checks.


----------



## conrod94

DAA said:
			
		

> It means you have been "selected for further processing" which is a good thing!
> 
> Now you just have to get past the Medical/Interview and if successful at those, then come the background checks.



This is my second interview/medical because my other ones have expired. does this make a difference?


----------



## DAA

Conrod94 said:
			
		

> This is my second interview/medical because my other ones have expired. does this make a difference?



If this is your second go round, then chances are everything has expired and will need to be redone.  The only bright side, is that this will be an update and shouldn't take as long as the last time.


----------



## DnentonSg

Any word on the big intakes for Infantry occur for the upcoming BMQs? (May 25th, June 15, July etc)


----------



## DAA

Dnas17 said:
			
		

> Any word on the big intakes for Infantry occur for the upcoming BMQs? (May 25th, June 15, July etc)



There are no "big intakes" for Infantryman.  They are spread out over the entire year and selected when required.  The May BMQ is full but there are still a few posns remaining on the Franco Serial.

So don't expect any job offer, until your process is completed and you have been officially merit listed.


----------



## eastcoast1993

I was just wondering if anyone had any Intel on when the next selections are 2015 Artillery  and Armored Crewman selections will be for this year in the CF?


----------



## Master Corporal Steven

Welcome to the “Ask a CAF Recruiter” section. The members tagged as “CAF Recruiter” are official Canadian Armed Forces recruiters. They will identify themselves with their rank, first name and the Forces.ca avatar. In order to best answer questions, there are some rules that need to be adhered to.

This section is for persons who have questions about joining the Canadian Armed Forces, occupations, different enrolment programs, and prerequisites. Much of the information can be found at Forces.ca, or the Recruiting FAQ and wiki section of this site. Before you ask a question, you should be searching the forum or the Forces.ca website for these answers.

We will not answer questions about technical difficulties with the application process, or the website. We will not answer questions about difficulties contacting your recruiting centre or *general inquires with regards to your current application or file.* These questions can be asked here: http://forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73


----------



## eastcoast1993

Does any one know when the Combat  Arms selections are for 2015?

Specifically Artillery and Crewman


----------



## Colta

Any idea when selections for Veh Tech will be? I'm sure I'll probably miss them for the July BMQ, but I figured I'd ask anyway.


----------



## DAA

Colta said:
			
		

> Any idea when selections for Veh Tech will be? I'm sure I'll probably miss them for the July BMQ, but I figured I'd ask anyway.



At this time of the year, pretty much every 2-4 weeks.


----------



## Colta

DAA said:
			
		

> At this time of the year, pretty much every 2-4 weeks.



Awesome! Thanks DAA!


----------



## jolessana

I was wondering if anyone might be able to provide some insight on when selection dates for RMS clerks might happen? Or are clerks something that they send to BMQ fairly frequently?

Thank you


----------



## DAA

jolessana said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone might be able to provide some insight on when selection dates for RMS clerks might happen? Or are clerks something that they send to BMQ fairly frequently?
> 
> Thank you



Every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Reserve6

Does anyone know what the start and end dates of summer BMQ for primary reserve members? I want to know these dates so I can plan my summer around these dates.


----------



## George Wallace

Reserve6 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the start and end dates of summer BMQ for primary reserve members? I want to know these dates so I can plan my summer around these dates.



If your application process has not completed, you may face the prospect, as mentioned in other threads, of NOT being enrolled in time to attend a Summer BMQ.  Stay in touch with your CFRC and unit to keep up to date on the progress made on your application.


----------



## baconk2

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone could tell me the upcoming selection dates for AC op. I know that there will be one on Monday July 13 2015. However, I was wondering if any additional selection dates have been released.  

Also if anyone has any insight, advice or personal experiences into how long it could take to receive an AF# (based on the application timeline listed in my signature below) and be merit listed (I realize that this is a completely case by case situation) it would be greatly appreciated, as my application is complete and only waiting for my AF to be merited.  

Thank you for your knowledge and experience...


----------



## Leeworthy

Anyone happen to know the selection dates for MSE OP?


----------



## VanIslander

Anyone know selection dates for AERE?


----------



## RMJOE

Does anyone happen to know selection dates for RM tech and if there are any spots left?


----------



## DAA

NCM's selections are scheduled for this coming Monday, I think and then usually at 2-3 week intervals.  DEO Officer Selections are tentatively scheduled for the first week of Aug.    Good luck!!!



			
				RMJOE said:
			
		

> Does anyone happen to know selection dates for RM tech and if there are any spots left?



Yes, plenty of room for RM Techs!


----------



## RMJOE

DAA said:
			
		

> NCM's selections are scheduled for this coming Monday, I think and then usually at 2-3 week intervals.  DEO Officer Selections are tentatively scheduled for the first week of Aug.    Good luck!!!
> 
> Yes, plenty of room for RM Techs!


Thanks DAA you have been awesome for information. Keep up the good work. You just took a weight off my shoulders.


----------



## secondchance

VanIslander said:
			
		

> Anyone know selection dates for AERE?


AERE is closed now.


----------



## AstroBoy

DAA said:
			
		

> DEO Officer Selections are tentatively scheduled for the first week of Aug.



DAA, are you aware if those selections took place?


----------



## Mirin

^ I too am wondering if the DEO selections went according to schedule.  According this section of the forums the end of August BMOQ has been postponed to January http://army.ca/forums/threads/119711.0.html


----------



## NewportArmy

I'm just doing the "nail biting" wondering if I got merit listed in time for the selection date of today!! It would be a MIRACLE (25 day turn around for references, security and medical screening to be processed) but a very totally awesome one!


----------



## DAA

AstroBoy said:
			
		

> DAA, are you aware if those selections took place?



Yes, they did!


----------



## berlee11

Hi

I am wondering if anyone knows the selection dates for:
Weapons Engineering Technician (Navy)
Naval Combat Information Operator
Naval Electronic Sensor Operator

Thanks for you help.


----------



## holieee

It is my understanding that the selection dates for RMS clerk just passed last week.
Would anyone know when the next date for selections is?


----------



## DAA

holieee said:
			
		

> It is my understanding that the selection dates for RMS clerk just passed last week.
> Would anyone know when the next date for selections is?



Yesterday......


----------



## HNS

Hi DAA,

Would you happen to know if there are DEO Officer Selections scheduled for this October?


----------



## geodan

HNS said:
			
		

> Hi DAA,
> 
> Would you happen to know if there are DEO Officer Selections scheduled for this October?



yup, yesterday as well!


----------



## xshafted

Does anyone know when the selection dates for Vehicle Technicians & Weapons Technicians are?


----------



## DAA

xshafted said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the selection dates for Vehicle Technicians & Weapons Technicians are?



13 and 19 Oct.  Also, Wpns Tech is no longer available.


----------



## djangovi

Hello everyone,
I am in the process to enter the FAC, and would like some info on a stage. I applied to 3 choices are:
Aerospace engineering Officer, Aerospace control Officer and air combat systems Officer. I have a Bachelor and a Master in Aerospace Engineering and got a great score at the CFAT.
Since I have the involvement outside of Canada, they made my Bacground Checking (reliability & security) before my medical examination and interview stage.
In early September, I received an email informing me that my step Background Checking is completed and it is favorable. Then they wrote me that they must wait for the OK from their headquarter (Borden) before sending me the appointment for the medical examination and interview. Since 6 weeks I have no news. I wonder why the headquarter (Borden) is taking time to give their OK.
Thank you allllllllllllll


----------



## djangovi

Hello Everyone,
I called the center today and they said they are still waiting for the OK from Borden to give me the dates of the medical examination and interview. And Borden would send the response after the selection dates. (They did my background Checking before my medical & interview since i lived another country)
Now my question is: Does anyone know the selection dates for Officers in Aerospace Engineering or Aerospace Control?
Thank you


----------



## DAA

djangovi said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone,
> I called the center today and they said they are still waiting for the OK from Borden to give me the dates of the medical examination and interview. And Borden would send the response after the selection dates. (They did my background Checking before my medical & interview since i lived another country)
> Now my question is: Does anyone know the selection dates for Officers in Aerospace Engineering or Aerospace Control?
> Thank you



Selection dates are ONLY applicable to people who have already been "fully" processed, Merit Listed and ready to be offered employment.


----------



## djangovi

Thank you DAA!
I knew that before. I was wondering why she told me to wait for the selection date from Borden when I am not yet fully processed! This is the third time they (Montreal Center) give me a wrong answer during my process.
Otherwise, why Borden is taking so time to give their OK for rest of process?!!!! (I also had a great score during my Test)


----------



## DAA

djangovi said:
			
		

> Thank you DAA!
> I knew that before. I was wondering why she told me to wait for the selection date from Borden when I am not yet fully processed! This is the third time they (Montreal Center) give me a wrong answer during my process.
> Otherwise, why Borden is taking so time to give their OK for rest of process?!!!! (I also had a great score during my Test)



After writing your tests, a decision to continue processing your application is based on several factors such as, your test scores, the number of positions that need to be filled for that occupation and the number of files already being processed for those occupations.  So for example, if there are 20 spots left to fill for your occupation choice but there are already 100 files actively being processed, it doesn't make sense to add more applications into the mix, which only serves to use up limited processing resources.  When the # of active files begins to decrease and spots are still available, then they will identify more applications for continued processing.  As we are already more than half way through the current recruiting year, this is when things tend to slow down, with the exception of ROTP applications, which will now take priority.   Stick with it, as things will once again pick up in early Jan.

Good luck!


----------



## holieee

DAA,

can you confirm if the RMS trade has filled up all its positions for the FY?

Thank you.


----------



## DAA

holieee said:
			
		

> DAA,
> can you confirm if the RMS trade has filled up all its positions for the FY?
> Thank you.



I'm thinking that is just might be full now.


----------



## qwaszxx

Does anyone know when the next selection date is for ATIS and if there a lot of spots remaining?


----------



## djangovi

After writing your tests, a decision to continue processing your application is based on several factors such as, your test scores, the number of positions that need to be filled for that occupation and the number of files already being processed for those occupations.  So for example, if there are 20 spots left to fill for your occupation choice but there are already 100 files actively being processed, it doesn't make sense to add more applications into the mix, which only serves to use up limited processing resources.  When the # of active files begins to decrease and spots are still available, then they will identify more applications for continued processing.  As we are already more than half way through the current recruiting year, this is when things tend to slow down, with the exception of ROTP applications, which will now take priority.   Stick with it, as things will once again pick up in early Jan.

Good luck!
Hi,
I spoke to a recruiter today. He said that there are 1 remaining position for my 1st choice and 24 remaining positions for my 2nd choice, this fiscal year.
Thanks


----------



## qwaszxx

djangovi said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I spoke to a recruiter today. He said that there are 1 remaining position for my 1st choice and 24 remaining positions for my 2nd choice, this fiscal year.
> Thanks



Did you mean to quote me? I hope you don't mean there's only 1 position left for ATIS..


----------



## djangovi

> Did you mean to quote me? I hope you don't mean there's only 1 position left for ATIS..



ATIS is different from AERE.....


----------



## qwaszxx

djangovi said:
			
		

> ATIS is different from AERE.....



You never specified which trade you were referring to.. how was I supposed to know?


----------



## Mirin

djangovi did in fact specify what his number one trade was in a prior post if you look up.  However, his quoting appears ambiguous as it leaves readers wondering who he is quoting without further investigation.


----------



## qwaszxx

Does anyone have any word on when the next selection date is for ATIS?


----------



## llin_X

Hi everybody!

I've heard that the AVN tech was re-open for this year, can anybody confirm it?


----------



## geodan

Hi DAA,

Can you tell me if all infantry officer position were filled?

Thank you


----------



## DAA

llin_X said:
			
		

> I've heard that the AVN tech was re-open for this year, can anybody confirm it?



No, it's still closed and probably won't reopen again until early Jan.



			
				geodan said:
			
		

> Can you tell me if all infantry officer position were filled?



No, there are still a few spots remaining.


----------



## llin_X

Thanks, DAA.


----------



## Kanoga

I'm also applying for ACSO and Aerospace Control Officer. 

I finished my interview/medical in September. At the moment. I'm currently waiting for Air Crew Selection dates.

Would someone kindly tell me how many spots they have left for ACSO/AEC until the end of the financial year?

Also, Forces.Ca shows that AEC is currently in demand. How accurate is the website?

I'm applying as DEO.

Kind Regards!


----------



## djangovi

Hi Kanoga,
I'm applying as DEO too. At my RC, In september I,ve been told that there are 24 left spots for Aerospace Control Officer.


----------



## yourboat

Hello Kanoga and djangovi

I am in the same situation as you both. I was told 21 spots.


----------



## Secbell

Hey any word on selection for ATIS? I heard it was suppose to be today, can anyone confirm?


----------



## DAA

Secbell said:
			
		

> Hey any word on selection for ATIS? I heard it was suppose to be today, can anyone confirm?



Always on Mondays!


----------



## reinvented

Does anyone know how many spots are left for DEO Pilots? I'm going to ACS at the end of the month and it would be nice to know if I still have a chance to make it for this fiscal year.


----------



## MacleodEE

Hey DAA, you wouldn't happen to know the selection dates for ACS tech would you?


----------



## DAA

MacleodEE said:
			
		

> Hey DAA, you wouldn't happen to know the selection dates for ACS tech would you?



Selections for most if not all "OPEN" NCM Occupations normally take place on Mondays.  ACS Tech is "CLOSED" for the year.   You might want to check with your CFRC just to confirm.


----------



## cri

Hi DAA,

I'd like to know how many spots are open for DEO  CELE and Signals officers. 
When would be the next selection for those (DEO) positions (if available) ?

Thanks !


----------



## djangovi

Hi everyone
Does someone know the selection dates for AERE (Aerospace Engineering Officer)?


----------



## DAA

djangovi said:
			
		

> Hi everyone
> Does someone know the selection dates for AERE (Aerospace Engineering Officer)?



Selections for all DEO Occupations with spots remaining are done every Monday, from now until all the positions have been filled.


----------



## KerryBlue

If anyone is interested the next selection date for Cbt Engr(00339) are Nov 2 and Nov 9. Something around 180 posn left


----------



## djangovi

Thank you DAA....


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

Hello,DAA do you know the selection dates for Med tech? 

I was qualified for further process on Med Tech 4 months ago, and am just waiting to be merit listed.

Thank you very much.


----------



## DAA

Fiji_Boy_ said:
			
		

> Hello,DAA do you know the selection dates for Med tech?
> I was qualified for further process on Med Tech 4 months ago, and am just waiting to be merit listed.
> Thank you very much.



Selections for the Med Tech occupation are slightly different than the other occupations and are "normally" only done twice a year, maybe three times at most.  This is based on the Med Tech occupational training which I believe is only conducted twice a year.  So they "try" and enrol applicants, so that they complete their BMQ close to when a Med Tech course is going to start.   This way, you aren't sitting around for 6-12 months waiting.

At the moment, there is nothing scheduled.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo

DAA is there a difference if im a skilled applicant (previous service with QL3 finished) and just another recruit comming off the street for selections? and when is the next ACISS selection?


----------



## DAA

Ksiiqtaboo said:
			
		

> DAA is there a difference if im a skilled applicant (previous service with QL3 finished) and just another recruit comming off the street for selections? and when is the next ACISS selection?



No, the process is pretty much the same but for a "skilled" applicant trying to re-enroll, it may take a bit longer as they need to do a VFS and try and pull your old service records from archives.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo

DAA said:
			
		

> No, the process is pretty much the same but for a "skilled" applicant trying to re-enroll, it may take a bit longer as they need to do a VFS and try and pull your old service records from archives.



This has been completed already to my understanding. A credit issue caused a bit of a hiccup and I have to wait until Nov 18 before furthur processing. I was just curious if because of my previous service it takes less time to be selected because I'm already trained in said occupation


----------



## DAA

Ksiiqtaboo said:
			
		

> This has been completed already to my understanding. A credit issue caused a bit of a hiccup and I have to wait until Nov 18 before furthur processing. I was just curious if because of my previous service it takes less time to be selected because I'm already trained in said occupation



You would think the process would be quicker but there are additional steps that need to be taken which can add a bit more time on to things.   Eventually, once everything is completed, you will be Merit Listed the same as every other applicant who is successful during the process but your selection is done separately and usually not at the same time as the other "unskilled" applicants.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo

DAA said:
			
		

> You would think the process would be quicker but there are additional steps that need to be taken which can add a bit more time on to things.   Eventually, once everything is completed, you will be Merit Listed the same as every other applicant who is successful during the process but your selection is done separately and usually not at the same time as the other "unskilled" applicants.



Understood. Thank you for the information DAA


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

Thank you very much for your detailed and invaluable information, DAA


----------



## xshafted

Just got the call! I'm re-enrolling on January 6 and BMQ starts on January 9! My trade is Vehicle Tech


----------



## granite

Just a quick question was wondering if anyone knows when selections for NES OP and or NCI OP are.  I have been merit listed for awhile and have not heard anything yet.

Thanks


----------



## JackMerridrew

Hello! 

Is anyone aware of how many slots remain, and when the next selection date for CEOTP Pilot are? Given that's appropriate to ask!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DAA

JackMerridrew said:
			
		

> Hello!
> Is anyone aware of how many slots remain, and when the next selection date for CEOTP Pilot are? Given that's appropriate to ask!
> Thanks in advance!



They don't usually set selection dates for CEOTP Pilot.  Once your processing is complete (CFAT/TSD, Seneca College Acceptance/Approval, Medical, Interview, Background Checks, Initial Air Factor, Aircrew Selection, Final Air Factor, Merit Listed) and you reach the Merit List, you will probably have an offer shortly afterwards.

There are always spots for CEOTP-AEAD Pilot applicants.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo

how many spots are there for ACISS skilled applicants? or is it the same as the number of ACISS


----------



## PuckChaser

Ksiiqtaboo said:
			
		

> how many spots are there for ACISS skilled applicants? or is it the same as the number of ACISS



Skilled entry is a different ballgame. If the CM has money, you'll get an offer and a posting. We're always short ACISS pers.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Skilled entry is a different ballgame. If the CM has money, you'll get an offer and a posting. We're always short ACISS pers.



Thanks for the info PuckChaser. Heres to hoping that once the med and interview get booked there is still money left in the budget


----------



## JackMerridrew

DAA said:
			
		

> They don't usually set selection dates for CEOTP Pilot.  Once your processing is complete (CFAT/TSD, Seneca College Acceptance/Approval, Medical, Interview, Background Checks, Initial Air Factor, Aircrew Selection, Final Air Factor, Merit Listed) and you reach the Merit List, you will probably have an offer shortly afterwards.
> 
> There are always spots for CEOTP-AEAD Pilot applicants.



Thanks so much! I am patiently awating that call for Air Crew! Only six weeks have passed so im not antsy yet


----------



## reinvented

DAA said:
			
		

> They don't usually set selection dates for CEOTP Pilot.  Once your processing is complete (CFAT/TSD, Seneca College Acceptance/Approval, Medical, Interview, Background Checks, Initial Air Factor, Aircrew Selection, Final Air Factor, Merit Listed) and you reach the Merit List, you will probably have an offer shortly afterwards.
> 
> There are always spots for CEOTP-AEAD Pilot applicants.



Is it the same for DEO pilots?

Thanks in advance, DAA!


----------



## DAA

reinvented said:
			
		

> Is it the same for DEO pilots?
> 
> Thanks in advance, DAA!



Processing is the same, except for the Seneca application portion but DEO Pilots, have selection dates.


----------



## koloodragon

Dear DAA, do you happen to know the selection schedules for DEO AEC in Dec, 2015 or Jan, 2016? I was merit-listed on 30th of Nov...... Thank you in advance for your kind attention to my question...


----------



## JackMerridrew

DAA said:
			
		

> They don't usually set selection dates for CEOTP Pilot.  Once your processing is complete (CFAT/TSD, Seneca College Acceptance/Approval, Medical, Interview, Background Checks, Initial Air Factor, Aircrew Selection, Final Air Factor, Merit Listed) and you reach the Merit List, you will probably have an offer shortly afterwards.
> 
> There are always spots for CEOTP-AEAD Pilot applicants.



Hi DAA, 

Thank you so much for the response, can I just clarify something?

When you say there are "always CEOTP-AEAD spots" does this mean an offer is pretty well guaranteed if I receive an Air Factor of 1 and pass CFASC?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## reinvented

DAA said:
			
		

> Processing is the same, except for the Seneca application portion but DEO Pilots, have selection dates.



Do you know when the next set of selection dates are? Or is it on a weekly/bi-weekly basis? Thanks for the info DAA!


----------



## DAA

koloodragon said:
			
		

> Dear DAA, do you happen to know the selection schedules for DEO AEC in Dec, 2015 or Jan, 2016? I was merit-listed on 30th of Nov...... Thank you in advance for your kind attention to my question...





			
				reinvented said:
			
		

> Do you know when the next set of selection dates are? Or is it on a weekly/bi-weekly basis? Thanks for the info DAA!



Nothing scheduled until the new year!  That's not to say they won't select, which they can do at any time.



			
				JackMerridrew said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for the response, can I just clarify something?
> 
> When you say there are "always CEOTP-AEAD spots" does this mean an offer is pretty well guaranteed if I receive an Air Factor of 1 and pass CFASC?



Pilot processing has an "extremely" high failure rate, across all entry plans.  Not just during the processing phase through your CFRC but also at BMOQ and Pilot Phase Training.  If you are successful with your processing at your CFRC, then the chances of getting an offer are pretty good.  Keep in mind, nothing is guaranteed!


----------



## reinvented

Thanks DAA! I'm going to call my RC today and see if I've received my Air Factor.


----------



## reinvented

I was awarded Air Factor A1, but they said I haven't been merit listed yet. Hopefully it doesn't take too long. Here's to hoping I hear back before Christmas!  :subbies:


----------



## aero_dude

reinvented said:
			
		

> I was awarded Air Factor A1, but they said I haven't been merit listed yet. Hopefully it doesn't take too long. Here's to hoping I hear back before Christmas!  :subbies:



Did you have your ACS early November? I passed ACS last week of October, and sent my CFRC an email last week to check on the status of my application. They said I have been merit listed and they will send me an offer if I get selected. I am not sure when my file moved to the merit list though.

Also, I know it's a difficult question to answer but does anyone know what the current wait times are for DEO pilot merit list? FYI: During my interview (May 2015) I was told that they were taking in over 70 pilots for the *fiscal* year, and I think that I was the 30th-something candidate to pass ACS by Oct. 26th.


----------



## reinvented

aero_dude,

Yeah I went to ACS early November. Just to update I called back on December 11 and they said I have been merit listed, but like you I'm not sure exactly what date I was merit listed. I guess it takes a little over a month from the completion of ACS to receive your air factor and to be put on the merit list.

I heard that it's generally only a matter of time for pilots on the merit list, but that's the million dollar question - how long? If you were only the ~30th candidate to pass ACS for the fiscal year I guess that's good news for us. I would have thought many more people would have passed, or that there would have been a lot more pilot candidates in the pipeline. Just curious, where did you get that info?

Let me know if you hear anything regarding a phone call.  :nod:


----------



## Leeworthy

Anyone know when the MSE OP selections start up again in the new year? I've just been merit listed and am getting anxious. The next QL3 for the trade is Feb 27th I believe, and with kitting and everything else between now and that date it should be fast and furious.


----------



## DAA

Leeworthy said:
			
		

> Anyone know when the MSE OP selections start up again in the new year? I've just been merit listed and am getting anxious. The next QL3 for the trade is Feb 27th I believe, and with kitting and everything else between now and that date it should be fast and furious.



Probably 11 Jan and then every Monday after that until all spots have been filled for the recruiting year.


----------



## aero_dude

reinvented,

After completing the test, we got a form which had a number at the top. Looking at the number of others that finished, I noticed that they were sequential, so I assume it reflects the count of candidates that completed ACS. I may be mistaken though.

Will update you when/if I get receive an offer.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Leeworthy

DAA said:
			
		

> Probably 11 Jan and then every Monday after that until all spots have been filled for the recruiting year.



10-4. Thanks DAA


----------



## ashley732

Does anyone know the next selection date for cooks? Thank you


----------



## DAA

ashley732 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the next selection date for cooks? Thank you





			
				DAA said:
			
		

> Probably 11 Jan and then every Monday after that until all spots have been filled for the recruiting year.


----------



## BlueAngels14

Good day DAA,

I received a letter from R3 Intake Manager last October stating that my application is on hold temporarily since my choice of occupation(s) is not being processed at the moment, just wondering if you know when the next processing/selection date for MARS DEO is.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DAA

BlueAngels14 said:
			
		

> Good day DAA,
> 
> I received a letter from R3 Intake Manager last October stating that my application is on hold temporarily since my choice of occupation(s) is not being processed at the moment, just wondering if you know when the next processing/selection date for MARS DEO is.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Probably not until sometime in Mar at the earliest but it could be sooner, hard to say.


----------



## JackMerridrew

Hello,

So December 8th I called and my recruiting centre said I was received my initial Air Factor from the RMO to go to air crew selection.

It's now January 21st and I'm getting antsy to be honest; does anyone know when the next round of air crew testing will be held? I know it's weekly but perhaps it's stopped for a while? 

Thank you!


----------



## BlueAngels14

DAA said:
			
		

> Probably not until sometime in Mar at the earliest but it could be sooner, hard to say.



I see, thank you for the response. I'm working full-time at the moment so in the meantime just counting down the days to the next fiscal period in April anyway, so March doesn't sound too bad at all.


----------



## mraemedic

DAA said:
			
		

> Selections for the Med Tech occupation are slightly different than the other occupations and are "normally" only done twice a year, maybe three times at most.  This is based on the Med Tech occupational training which I believe is only conducted twice a year.  So they "try" and enrol applicants, so that they complete their BMQ close to when a Med Tech course is going to start.   This way, you aren't sitting around for 6-12 months waiting.
> 
> At the moment, there is nothing scheduled.



Has anything been scheduled for med tech ql3s in the past few months?


----------



## JackMerridrew

Hey DAA, any clue when the next round of ROTP offers are going out?

Thank you!!


----------



## DAA

JackMerridrew said:
			
		

> Hey DAA, any clue when the next round of ROTP offers are going out?
> Thank you!!



No idea.  Based on some responses here at Army.ca, it appears that 1st round selections were done last week.  If that was the case, then 2nd round will usually occur 3 weeks after that.


----------



## idontunderstandhipsters

Anyone know the selection dates for Combat Engineering? I should be getting a call in a couple days says my file manager on Wednesday and I'm antsy, haha. Thanks.


----------



## HaZarD SFD

idontunderstandhipsters said:
			
		

> Anyone know the selection dates for Combat Engineering? I should be getting a call in a couple days says my file manager on Wednesday and I'm antsy, haha. Thanks.



My Recruitmentor Officer said if I went Combat Engineer my file would skip the pool and go straight to selection.  Seems you should get a call.  Hopefully ACISS is the same.


----------



## idontunderstandhipsters

HaZarD SFD said:
			
		

> My Recruitmentor Officer said if I went Combat Engineer my file would skip the pool and go straight to selection.  Seems you should get a call.  Hopefully ACISS is the same.



I did get a phone call with an offer shortly after I posted my question, I'm off to basic June 6th! Hopefully you hear back soon too.


----------



## kellar16

curious if i could find out when selection dates for materials technician and EGS tech are? talked to my profile manager last friday and she said she was just sending my profile up for selection that day or monday. so wondering what a possible ETA for a job offer would be.. if i would be selected


----------



## fullmetalpacket

Anyone know the selection dates for AVS and AVN ? I am merit listed for a week and wondering how long it might take before receiving the call that will change my life.  Thanks.


----------



## Zombie

fullmetalpacket said:
			
		

> Anyone know the selection dates for AVS and AVN ? I am merit listed for a week and wondering how long it might take before receiving the call that will change my life.  Thanks.



I wouldn't mind knowing this as well...specifically AVS. Thanks in advance...


----------



## fullmetalpacket

There has been a selection for AVS this week because I have been chosen! BMQ starts on July 25th ! Yay!


----------



## Zombie

fullmetalpacket said:
			
		

> There has been a selection for AVS this week because I have been chosen! BMQ starts on July 25th ! Yay!



Congrats! Good luck and enjoy BMQ.


----------



## fullmetalpacket

Zombie said:
			
		

> Congrats! Good luck and enjoy BMQ.



Thanks sir, hope you get called too!


----------



## Zombie

fullmetalpacket said:
			
		

> Thanks sir, hope you get called too!



I will soon. Have to wait a bit longer as I switched my application from PRes to RegF and have to redo the interview next week. No need to call me sir....  ;D


----------



## jd1185

Anyone know the selection dates for INF? I was merit listed on may 4 and wondering how long it might take before receiving the call.
  Thanks.


----------



## HaZarD SFD

AFAIK there is a Selection for Combat Engineer and ACISS on the 9th and 30th of May.  Thats all that I know.


----------



## archer10214

Does anyone happen to know the selection dates for MP?

I have my interview next week but my medical takes place early June.. Getting a little nervous that I'm going to miss out on all the dates and wait until next year to get in.


----------



## cac1993

archer10214 said:
			
		

> Does anyone happen to know the selection dates for MP?
> 
> I have my interview next week but my medical takes place early June.. Getting a little nervous that I'm going to miss out on all the dates and wait until next year to get in.


I'm not a recruiter, but I have gone through the process so take my advice as you will..
You will have to complete your MPAC first, and if deemed successful then you will be selected (not always but most cases).
I'm not 100% sure if there are any scheduled for the summer, and even so if you would have enough time between med and interview to get on it. I waited roughly 7 months after my interview for MPAC. My best guess is you won't be getting any dates until the fall or winter. 
Good luck


----------



## MacleodEE

With a selection for ACS tech just past, would anyone happen to know when the next one will be and how many positions are left?


----------



## HaZarD SFD

Well with selection passed that I knew of, its time to hurry up and wait.  Also keep on working out as you could be called anytime.  

I too would like to know of any selection dates coming up if anyone has any info, thanks.


----------



## B165u

Hey, does anybody know when the next selections for deo AEC are?


----------



## kitkat212

Hi does anyone know when were the last selection date for rms clerk when is the next one? Thanks  [lol:


----------



## gam.bit

Hey guys, does anybody know when selections are done for Combat Engineer. I had my interview on Thursday, June 9th for 3 trades but I was advised by the interviewer that if I wanted to get the trade that I wanted, that it would be best if I picked only one trade. I picked Combat Engineer.

I was told that I would be put on the merit list asap and just in time for the following Monday's selection but I recently found out that I was not merit-listed until Wednesday, June ,15th. So I guess I missed that selection date, does anybody know when the next one is? 

Also, during the week of my interview, Combat Engineer was listed on the website as 'Now Hiring' and 'In Demand' but now it doesn't say that anymore. Can anybody shed light as to what that means? Does that mean that they are no longer hiring? Until when?

I shouldn't have dropped Vehicle Tech or ACIS. I prefer Combat Engineer over those but I prefer any of the other two over what I'm doing atm lol. They say if I wanted to add a trade, that they would have to pull me out of the merit list and wait for an interview date again. If Combat Engineer is no longer hiring, might be worth the gamble.


----------



## Ebiebing

I've read and searched threads here and am not sure how selection works currently. I've been merit listed, and I applied as NCM for avionics systems tech and two other, and I'm wondering if anyone can tell me when the next selection dates are and how often they are? My local recruiter wasn't really sure when selection takes place or how often, so I wondered if anyone else could tell me. Thanks!


----------



## J Gard

Infantry Officer date?


----------



## da1root

Good Day,

Selections are done by a team that work at Recruiting Group Headquarters.  The type of selection (NCM, DEO, ROTP, etc) depend on deadlines for getting applicants on BMQ/BMOQ.
ROTP has been the push for Selections for the last several weeks, they are turning their attention on DEO and NCM again, but as per above it is based on priority of getting people on courses.
With NCM selections not all trades are picked every selection.  The selection dates that are picked are a guideline of when that team tries to hold merit boards.

Best Regards,
Sgt Laen


----------



## cac1993

Any combat arms selections coming up this month?


----------



## Ebiebing

Thanks very much for that information, Sergeant Laen!


----------



## Fitzzie

J Gard said:
			
		

> Infantry Officer date?



Myself and a bunch of other candidates I have contacted are also curious as to if there is a DEO selection date in the pipeline, specifically where DEO INF O offers will be sent out. 

Sgt Laen specifically posted back in April here that selections were "early July". Also, he said here that DEO selections were June 13 and June 27, albeit for MARS DEO. Just wondering if a specific date has been set for the next round of selections for infantry officers.

I've done some searching throughout the forums and can't seem to find a specific date... If "early july" is all we'll get, I suppose we can work with that  ;D 
Just hoping that either DAA or Sgt Laen might have something more specific.

Cheers,


----------



## kylerchi

J Gard said:
			
		

> Infantry Officer date?



Spoke to my CFRC on Wed, found out that the next selection date for Inf DEO is at Aug 29.


----------



## SashaQ

Hi! I was incognito for some time while my application was going through its motions.

I have searched high and low on this forum and I cannot find what are the Selection Dates for 2016. I am specifically looking for Part-time Reserve: Signals Officer and Logistics Officer. However, I am open to all other currently available trades as well to expand my options. I want to be in the Oct 2016 BMQ.

Off-set question: If I pick a trade now, am I able to do an occupational transfer after completing the BMQ?

Where can I find this information? Please help! Thank you.


----------



## mariomike

SashaQ said:
			
		

> If I pick a trade now, am I able to do an occupational transfer after completing the BMQ?
> 
> Where can I find this information? Please help! Thank you.



Occupational and Component Transfers (OT/CT/VOT) During and After BMQ (Merged) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/23075.75
4 pages.


----------



## DAA

SashaQ said:
			
		

> Hi! I was incognito for some time while my application was going through its motions.
> 
> I have searched high and low on this forum and I cannot find what are the Selection Dates for 2016. I am specifically looking for Part-time Reserve: Signals Officer and Logistics Officer. However, I am open to all other currently available trades as well to expand my options. I want to be in the Oct 2016 BMQ.
> 
> Off-set question: If I pick a trade now, am I able to do an occupational transfer after completing the BMQ?
> 
> Where can I find this information? Please help! Thank you.



There are NO selection dates for people applying to the Primary Reserve.  These Primary Reserve positions/occupations are controlled by the individual Reserve Units in your local area, so you would need to speak with them directly.

A list of Reserve Units in your local area, along with available occupations can be found under the "tabs" at http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruiter-110

Good luck!


----------



## Banksmj01

As the in the title, I am looking to see if someone is able to tell me the upcoming selection dates for both Veh tech and ACISS. I'm unable to reach anyone at the recruiting centre at this time. I am very close to being merit listed and last I talked to the MCC, he informed me they are both very high demand and it won't be long once I'm listed.


----------



## mariomike

Banksmj01 said:
			
		

> I am looking to see if someone is able to tell me the upcoming selection dates for both Veh tech and ACISS.



For reference, perhaps,

Selection Dates (Veh Tech + ACISS)

will be merged with,

Selection Dates  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/112790.0
51 pages.


----------



## Banksmj01

mariomike said:
			
		

> For reference, perhaps,
> 
> Selection Dates (Veh Tech + ACISS)
> 
> will be merged with,
> 
> Selection Dates
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/112790.0
> 51 pages.



Alright, I did search that thread but was unable to find anything recent pertaining to my 2 trades.


----------



## mariomike

Banksmj01 said:
			
		

> Alright, I did search that thread but was unable to find anything recent pertaining to my 2 trades.



DAA should be able to help you.


----------



## Banksmj01

mariomike said:
			
		

> DAA should be able to help you.



Is there a way I can link him to this thread so he will see it OR is it best to try and PM him? 

Ps. Sorry for the bother, and thank you. You have been very helpful


----------



## mariomike

Banksmj01 said:
			
		

> Is there a way I can link him to this thread so he will see it OR is it best to try and PM him?
> 
> Ps. Sorry for the bother, and thank you. You have been very helpful



You can PM DAA. He won't mind, I'm sure.
http://milnet.ca/forums/members/7446

No bother at all. Good luck!


----------



## maudehockey

DAA do you Know when are the next Selection dates for combat engineer?


----------



## DAA

maudehockey said:
			
		

> DAA do you Know when are the next Selection dates for combat engineer?



Last I heard, the next round of selections for all available NCM Occupations was scheduled for sometime around 6-7 Sep.  Nevertheless, they can and do happen at anytime.


----------



## maudehockey

Did the selection dates are the same for french ?


----------



## DAA

maudehockey said:
			
		

> Did the selection dates are the same for french ?



Same for everyone who is applying for an NCM Occupation.  It's all about filling vacancies for upcoming BMQ Serials.  BMQ dates can be found at the CFLRS Website and by clicking on the link "Graduation Ceremonies".  The language of instruction of each course listed, is identified by the last letter of the course serial (ie "E" = English and "F" = French)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page

BMQ Serials are "normally" course loaded 30-60 days in advance of their start date.


----------



## Fluff

I was wondering if anyone knew of any upcoming selection dates for SigO? I just found out my application is undergoing final processing and I'm hoping it won't be for a couple weeks so that I can (hopefully) be merit listed before the selection date.

Thanks!


----------



## UDaMisfortuned

Hi I'm wondering if anyone knows the Selection date for Weapons Engineering Technician? I'm worried that I might not get in before September 6 because college starts by then. I am applying for NCM-SEP. Haven't tries to talk to my recruiter yet because of busy schedule


----------



## Titicboom

Greetings,

My son has decided to apply for the two trades above with the preference being ACO.

Is there information available about the intake numbers and status of recruitment for those two trades at the moment.

He just today sent his email to book his interview and I am curious on the timings and odds so that I can temper his expectations correctly.

Back when I joined I was a very quick turn around but that was .. 28 years ago.

Cheers and thank you for your help.  Just found this forum and it is a fountain of information that I will have him read through.


----------



## DAA

Titicboom said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> My son has decided to apply for the two trades above with the preference being ACO.
> Is there information available about the intake numbers and status of recruitment for those two trades at the moment.
> He just today sent his email to book his interview and I am curious on the timings and odds so that I can temper his expectations correctly.
> Back when I joined I was a very quick turn around but that was .. 28 years ago.
> Cheers and thank you for your help.  Just found this forum and it is a fountain of information that I will have him read through.



If the website indicates "Now Hiring", then they are actively seeking and possibly processing online applications for those occupations.  If it doesn't indicate that, he can still apply, write the CFAT/TSD and if successful, he will be informed at that time.


----------



## garyboy91

Hi everybody!

Someone would know when is the next selection for the Infantry ? 

Thanks


----------



## AllisonLeigh93

I am also curious as to when the next selection date for infantry is!


----------



## da1root

There was a selection for Infantry on 10-Nov, and there is another selection scheduled for 30-Nov.
It can take up to 5 business days for your CFRC to contact you if you've been selected as there is administration that has to be done after each selection before the CFRCs are informed of who's picked.


----------



## Sylar

Any word on Vehicle Techs? I felt very confident with how I did on the CFAT and was also deemed semi-skilled. I was merit listed on the 7th of November. I imagine I place fairly well on the list.


----------



## Airwirst

Hello, does anybody know when the next selection date for infantry is? One after the 30th of November?


----------



## Gp95

Curious if anyone happens to know the upcoming selection dates for crewman, thanks.


----------



## Airwirst

Good day,

Does anybody know when the next selection date for Infantry is?


----------



## lohocard

If anybody wants to know, I just called my local RC in Ottawa. Selection dates for MP and Supply tech are January 25th and Feb 8th. Lots of spots left (about 60 for supply and 48 for MP). 

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OttCap

lohocard said:
			
		

> If anybody wants to know, I just called my local RC in Ottawa. Selection dates for MP and Supply tech are January 25th and Feb 8th. Lots of spots left (about 60 for supply and 48 for MP).
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow, that's great thank you very much. I am surprised there are still so many spots this late in the Fiscal year. When I interviewed in july I was told there were 70-odd spots, so they have not even filled half of those positions. 

Thanks again! Hopefully we all get some good news soon.


----------



## lohocard

OttCap said:
			
		

> Wow, that's great thank you very much. I am surprised there are still so many spots this late in the Fiscal year. When I interviewed in july I was told there were 70-odd spots, so they have not even filled half of those positions.
> 
> Thanks again! Hopefully we all get some good news soon.



No problem. I called them this morning, and the girl I talked to was very informative and definitely wanting me to pick MP as my first trade as in her words, "you know MPS make more money right?..." Lol. But yes, they've filled about 40ish already with MP. I believe she said after the February selection date it resets in April for the next Fiscal year? I didn't understand that part. Here's hoping I can get everything done before the selection dates.

Good luck to you as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OttCap

lohocard said:
			
		

> No problem. I called them this morning, and the girl I talked to was very informative and definitely wanting me to pick MP as my first trade as in her words, "you know MPS make more money right?..." Lol. But yes, they've filled about 40ish already with MP. I believe she said after the February selection date it resets in April for the next Fiscal year? I didn't understand that part. Here's hoping I can get everything done before the selection dates.
> 
> Good luck to you as well!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Are you applying PRes or RegF MP? the numbers are probably different for hiring this year. the federal government budget operates from April to March every year, so that's why the numbers reset in April as it is the start of a new fiscal year. 

Also, if you are applying RegF you'd have to attend MPAC prior to being selected.


----------



## lohocard

OttCap said:
			
		

> Are you applying PRes or RegF MP? the numbers are probably different for hiring this year. the federal government budget operates from April to March every year, so that's why the numbers reset in April as it is the start of a new fiscal year.
> 
> Also, if you are applying RegF you'd have to attend MPAC prior to being selected.



I didn't ask if it was either, but I'm assuming it's for RegF. My application was changed from Reserves to Reg and my interview is this Thursday. Yes, I understand the MPAC is mandatory, just hoping I'm able to do it quickly to actually be able to make the Feb selection. I doubt it, but waiting is the biggest component in the recruiting process after all.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marvp90

Good day! 
Was merit listed back in December. Was a long back and forth process but definitely worth it to gain the ultimate dream job. Can't wait to serve if chosen. Was wondering if anyone knew when the next selection board meeting(s) for NCM occupation infantry was being held?


----------



## PandemicStrange

marvp90 said:
			
		

> Good day!
> Was merit listed back in December. Was a long back and forth process but definitely worth it to gain the ultimate dream job. Can't wait to serve if chosen. Was wondering if anyone knew when the next selection board meeting(s) for NCM occupation infantry was being held?



It's typically the same time as the rest. We're basically at the end of the fiscal year, and the new fiscal year starts in April. So odds are it won't be until Jan 25th or so, maybe later.


----------



## BrewsKampbell

marvp90 said:
			
		

> Good day!
> Was merit listed back in December. Was a long back and forth process but definitely worth it to gain the ultimate dream job. Can't wait to serve if chosen. Was wondering if anyone knew when the next selection board meeting(s) for NCM occupation infantry was being held?



First time I applied it took almost 2 years to get in. Did 8 years then got out, Ammo Tech opened last year hiring 10 so I applied in March, medical and interview in Oct and merit listed Nov. Just received my offer today.


----------



## marvp90

Haven't heard much and tried the recruiting office and my own recruiter. Seems that no one is answering and must be busy with other applicants. The whole scoring thing for the merit listing and etc is beyond my comprehension and all so I'm not even going to try to understand that part of the business. I wonder if the CAF is still even loading people for the NCM infantry trade.  [Xp


----------



## TheReaper

Hey guy's,

I passed my CAF AT and heard from references that they have been contacted so surely my processing must be doing well. Wondering if any of you Armoured recruits are accepted and have dates already or know of when the 2017 Armoured DP1 courses are. Thanks


----------



## mariomike

TheReaper said:
			
		

> Wondering if any of you Armoured recruits are accepted and have dates already or know of when the 2017 Armoured DP1 courses are.



Selection Dates
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/112790.1275
52 pages.


----------



## AlwaysWaiting

Does anyone know when the next selection date is for AEC? 
Additionally would someone be able to look up the date(s) of the next common course & IFR/VFR/Weapons Course?


----------



## Jgaetz

Hey everyone. Just wondering if anyone knows when the selection dates are for Navy E-Tech? 

I called the cfrc a few weeks back and got the results of my PLAR and they said all rgara left is to just wait for a phone call.

I had asked if he new around when I would receive 1, and if he new when the selection date was for that trade, and he said he didn't know...

Thanks guys!!


----------



## WJFW11

Hi everyone, sorry if this is the wrong thread but I'm curious what the upcoming selection dates are for Infantry Officer, Armour Officer, and Intelligence Officer?


----------



## Titicboom

Does anyone know when the next round of NCM selections will start with the new fiscal year commencing soon.
I am particularly interested in Aerospace Control Operator selections.

Thank you.


----------



## da1root

Selections are happening on a bi-weekly basis for most trades (NCM) and have been going for the last month for the new Fiscal Year.


----------



## CPTGabeyP

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Selections are happening on a bi-weekly basis for most trades (NCM) and have been going for the last month for the new Fiscal Year.



Good day Sgt

Would you happen to know how often selections are being done for Officers? (you may recall me from the BMOQ start dates thread) 
I'm a DEO applicant and well to be honest, getting a little anxious as I've heard a few calls have gone out already for DEOs.

Thanks for your time


----------



## da1root

AlwaysWaiting said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the next selection date is for AEC?
> Additionally would someone be able to look up the date(s) of the next common course & IFR/VFR/Weapons Course?



AEC projected selection dates are: 19 April 2017 & 31 May 2017
As to the dates for the next common course & IFR/VFR/Weapons course I cannot assist as I only have access to Recruiting Information (i.e. selection dates & Basic Training (BMQ/BMOQ) course dates)



			
				Jgaetz said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. Just wondering if anyone knows when the selection dates are for Navy E-Tech?



E Tech projected selection dates are: 5 April 2017 & 19 April 2017 and will likely continue every other week until the occupation is filled for the year.



			
				WJFW11 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, sorry if this is the wrong thread but I'm curious what the upcoming selection dates are for Infantry Officer, Armour Officer, and Intelligence Officer?



Infantry Officer projected selection dates are: 19 April 2017 & 31 May 2017
Armoured Officer projected selection dates are: 19 April 2017 & 31 May 2017
Intelligence Officer projected selection date is: 19 April 2017 (occupation will likely be closed after this selection)

---------
NCM Occupations normally happen on a bi-weekly basis.
Officer (DEO) Occupations normally happen on a monthly basis.

Disclaimer:

With the dates listed above this is merely when the selections team sits down and does the selection, it can take 3-5 days beyond that date for your respective CFRC to get in touch with you to give an offer of employment as there is an administrative process that needs to occur between the selection date and the offer of employment being given.


----------



## High-PoweredXU

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> AEC projected selection dates are: 19 April 2017 & 31 May 2017
> As to the dates for the next common course & IFR/VFR/Weapons course I cannot assist as I only have access to Recruiting Information (i.e. selection dates & Basic Training (BMQ/BMOQ) course dates)
> 
> E Tech projected selection dates are: 5 April 2017 & 19 April 2017 and will likely continue every other week until the occupation is filled for the year.
> 
> Infantry Officer projected selection dates are: 19 April 2017 & 31 May 2017
> Armoured Officer projected selection dates are: 19 April 2017 & 31 May 2017
> Intelligence Officer projected selection date is: 19 April 2017 (occupation will likely be closed after this selection)
> 
> ---------
> NCM Occupations normally happen on a bi-weekly basis.
> Officer (DEO) Occupations normally happen on a monthly basis.
> 
> Disclaimer:
> 
> With the dates listed above this is merely when the selections team sits down and does the selection, it can take 3-5 days beyond that date for your respective CFRC to get in touch with you to give an offer of employment as there is an administrative process that needs to occur between the selection date and the offer of employment being given.



Do those selection dates for officers also apply to those going through the SCP Program or just those going through the DEO route?


----------



## lohocard

Was told the next selection dates for vehicle tech and supp tech are April 5th and 17th by my career counsellor. She said the next ones after that are "every other month." Is this true? Anyone possibly know the the next date after April 17th? I know Buck mentioned biweekly but I just wanted to make sure because she just notified me saying she sent my file to the very last step before selection which is getting reliability status (which takes 1-2 weeks from now). Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## da1root

High-PoweredXU said:
			
		

> Do those selection dates for officers also apply to those going through the SCP Program or just those going through the DEO route?


SCP Program isn't any of the official off-the-street entry plans so I'm not sure what you're talking about, sorry.



			
				lohocard said:
			
		

> Was told the next selection dates for vehicle tech and supp tech are April 5th and 17th by my career counsellor. She said the next ones after that are "every other month." Is this true? Anyone possibly know the the next date after April 17th? I know Buck mentioned biweekly but I just wanted to make sure because she just notified me saying she sent my file to the very last step before selection which is getting reliability status (which takes 1-2 weeks from now). Thanks!



Selections do occur more often than every two months.  Selections happen on average (sometimes there are delays) twice a month for NCM and at least once a month for Officers.  There are delays at times but that is the average.


----------



## lohocard

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> SCP Program isn't any of the official off-the-street entry plans so I'm not sure what you're talking about, sorry.
> 
> Selections do occur more often than every two months.  Selections happen on average (sometimes there are delays) twice a month for NCM and at least once a month for Officers.  There are delays at times but that is the average.



Thanks for the reply and helpful information Buck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dshulga

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> SCP Program isn't any of the official off-the-street entry plans so I'm not sure what you're talking about, sorry.
> 
> Selections do occur more often than every two months.  Selections happen on average (sometimes there are delays) twice a month for NCM and at least once a month for Officers.  There are delays at times but that is the average.



Thank you for your information Buck! Is it feasible to assume that the serials for BMOQ May 15 is already likely filled? Or will selections be going on until right about the end of April? 

Thank you once again!


----------



## K-Nato87

Hello. This is my first post on the site. I was notified today that I'm on the competition list. I'm just wondering if anyone could let me know when the next selection dates for Artillery soldier are. I was told there were many positions still available could someone let me know if this is still the case. I have learned a lot over this process thanks to this site and I'm very excited and hopeful to receive a call soon. Thanks


----------



## da1root

dshulga said:
			
		

> Thank you for your information Buck! Is it feasible to assume that the serials for BMOQ May 15 is already likely filled? Or will selections be going on until right about the end of April?
> 
> Thank you once again!



I think that there are only 1 or 2 positions left on May serials due to people rejecting offers but this serial really isn't being actively loaded. They've started on the August serial.





			
				K-Nato87 said:
			
		

> Hello. This is my first post on the site. I was notified today that I'm on the competition list. I'm just wondering if anyone could let me know when the next selection dates for Artillery soldier are. I was told there were many positions still available could someone let me know if this is still the case. I have learned a lot over this process thanks to this site and I'm very excited and hopeful to receive a call soon. Thanks



Hello, your question as been asked and answered several times in the last week on this thread (selections are happening bi-weekly for NCM occupations).  Please spend some time reading through the threads when you're asking questions that have answers.

Best Regards


----------



## K-Nato87

Thanks for your time


----------



## High-PoweredXU

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> SCP Program isn't any of the official off-the-street entry plans so I'm not sure what you're talking about, sorry.



The Special Commissioning Plan? You never heard of it? For those in the Forces who want to switch over to the officer side? I'm just awaiting confirmation on AEC as qualified for it on the Aircrew Selection Test. Just wondering if those dates you mentioned only applied to those who applied off the street or if those dates apply to ALL applicants.

Thanks for the reply by the way.


----------



## dshulga

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> I think that there are only 1 or 2 positions left on May serials due to people rejecting offers but this serial really isn't being actively loaded. They've started on the August serial.



Thank you so much Buck! It appears I may have missed another round of selections for May. Will keep my fingers crossed for August!


----------



## da1root

High-PoweredXU said:
			
		

> The Special Commissioning Plan? You never heard of it? For those in the Forces who want to switch over to the officer side? I'm just awaiting confirmation on AEC as qualified for it on the Aircrew Selection Test. Just wondering if those dates you mentioned only applied to those who applied off the street or if those dates apply to ALL applicants.
> 
> Thanks for the reply by the way.



As stated in my reply "SCP" isn't an off the street entry plan; and as I don't have the Defence Terminology Bank on this computer not every acronym clicks when I first see it 

To answer your question about whether the dates I post related to SCP: as SCP is an in-service-selection, DMCPG 5 controls all in-service-selection-plans (VOT, OT, SCP, etc etc etc); the dates that I post are for civilian (i.e. "off the street") selection plans (i.e. DEO, ROTP, MOTP, DOTP, SEELM, NCM-STEP, NCM Unskilled, NCM Semi-skilled, NCM Skilled and in the odd case CEOTP).

You would need to get in touch with your broker through the DMCPG shop to find out when they are doing selections.


----------



## High-PoweredXU

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> As stated in my reply "SCP" isn't an off the street entry plan; and as I don't have the Defence Terminology Bank on this computer not every acronym clicks when I first see it
> 
> To answer your question about whether the dates I post related to SCP: as SCP is an in-service-selection, DMCPG 5 controls all in-service-selection-plans (VOT, OT, SCP, etc etc etc); the dates that I post are for civilian (i.e. "off the street") selection plans (i.e. DEO, ROTP, MOTP, DOTP, SEELM, NCM-STEP, NCM Unskilled, NCM Semi-skilled, NCM Skilled and in the odd case CEOTP).
> 
> You would need to get in touch with your broker through the DMCPG shop to find out when they are doing selections.



Great. That's all I needed to know. Thanks you.


----------



## Baitulemu

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Infantry Officer projected selection dates are: 19 April 2017 & 31 May 2017
> Armoured Officer projected selection dates are: 19 April 2017 & 31 May 2017
> Intelligence Officer projected selection date is: 19 April 2017 (occupation will likely be closed after this selection)



Hello, I have received an email with partial answers from my CFRC and I have seen from precious post that they recruit in a monthly bases for Officers.
I was wondering if those dates apply to every trade, I have applied for Log O.
Thank you.


----------



## da1root

The planned selection dates for LogO (DEO) are 19 Apr & 31 May.

Disclaimer:

With the dates listed above this is merely when the selections team sits down and does the selection, it can take 3-5 days beyond that date for your respective CFRC to get in touch with you to give an offer of employment as there is an administrative process that needs to occur between the selection date and the offer of employment being given.


----------



## awolfintdot

Hello Buck_HRA!


I believe that the selection board/committee has met sometime earlier this week to select MARS officers (Reg DEO) ? Do you have any information as to when that happened?


I haven't received any calls from my centre yet, and am afraid I wasn't competitive enough.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## white-1

Any idea when the next selection will occur for DEO Nursing Officer?

Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dshulga

awolfintdot said:
			
		

> Hello Buck_HRA!
> 
> 
> I believe that the selection board/committee has met sometime earlier this week to select MARS officers (Reg DEO) ? Do you have any information as to when that happened?
> 
> 
> I haven't received any calls from my centre yet, and am afraid I wasn't competitive enough.
> 
> Thank you for your time!



Not to speak for Buck_HRA but maybe I can chime in. 

I remember Buck mentioned that there will be a push to fill DEO positions on April 5th, 2017 before the initial stated selection dates on April 19th and May 31st. This holds true in my case I believe as I received my offer for DEO MARS on April 12, 2017 which means I may have been selected on or around April 5th. 

I hope that helps. Best of luck to you and patience will pay off! 

Dmitry


----------



## foster0223

Woundering when next selection date is for vehicle tech as today is last day for April


----------



## Geralt_O_Rvia

Good day,

I was hoping to seek some information here. I'm in the application process for DEO Pilot and have just been told my name is finally (after over 2.5yrs of going through the application) in the competition list. I was wondering if anybody could elucidate on upcoming selection dates for pilots, the number of spots looking to be filled, etc, etc, etc.

Thank you kindly in advance.

GoR


----------



## Armour8

Hello Sir, You had posted that Armoured Officer and Infantry Officer projected selection dates are: 19 April 2017 & 31 May 2017.
Does it mean that ROTP candidates (who were already in competition list) will be selected via selection boards on said dates?


----------



## AKF7

Geralt_O_Rvia said:
			
		

> Good day,
> 
> I was hoping to seek some information here. I'm in the application process for DEO Pilot and have just been told my name is finally (after over 2.5yrs of going through the application) in the competition list. I was wondering if anybody could elucidate on upcoming selection dates for pilots, the number of spots looking to be filled, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Thank you kindly in advance.
> 
> GoR



I am wondering the same thing. After just over 2 years in the application process, I was placed on the competition list about half way through March, 2017. I emailed the recruiting centre and they have not been much help. They told me they have no way of knowing when the selections will take place, other than it should be soon. Can anyone elaborate on this? Is it possible that I wont be selected at all?


----------



## AKF7

Geralt_O_Rvia said:
			
		

> upcoming selection dates for pilots, the number of spots looking to be filled
> GoR



Hi,

I just called and spoke with someone else, they let me know there are 49 positions to be filled as of today and the next selection date is May 31. I assume there was one on April 19th as well. If we dont hear back within the next 1-2 weeks then we were likely not selected for the April round. They did not know how many people are on the list but she said "things are looking good for you" so that is an encouraging sign. 

FYI


----------



## Geralt_O_Rvia

AKF7 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I just called and spoke with someone else, they let me know there are 49 positions to be filled as of today and the next selection date is May 31. I assume there was one on April 19th as well. If we dont hear back within the next 1-2 weeks then we were likely not selected for the April round. They did not know how many people are on the list but she said "things are looking good for you" so that is an encouraging sign.
> 
> FYI



Thank you so much for coming back here and passing on that information! I've been trying not to get my hopes up (and still won't) but that's nice to hear that there's still a chance.

Also it's nice to know I'm not the only person that's had such a long application time. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## CPTGabeyP

AKF7 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I just called and spoke with someone else, they let me know there are 49 positions to be filled as of today and the next selection date is May 31. I assume there was one on April 19th as well. If we dont hear back within the next 1-2 weeks then we were likely not selected for the April round. They did not know how many people are on the list but she said "things are looking good for you" so that is an encouraging sign.
> 
> FYI



Very very reassuring!! Thanks for that as I am also a DEO pilot applicant.

Cheers and good luck to us all!


----------



## da1root

awolfintdot said:
			
		

> I believe that the selection board/committee has met sometime earlier this week to select MARS officers (Reg DEO) ? Do you have any information as to when that happened?
> I haven't received any calls from my centre yet, and am afraid I wasn't competitive enough.



There was a selection last week; however it can take up to 10 business days for the detachment to notify individuals that they've been selected.  Please be patient and follow up with your detachment next week to find out the status of your file.



			
				white-1 said:
			
		

> Any idea when the next selection will occur for DEO Nursing Officer?



There was a selection last week; however it can take up to 10 business days for the detachment to notify individuals that they've been selected.  Please be patient and follow up with your detachment next week to find out the status of your file.  If all the positions are not filled on last weeks selection then the next selection is end May.



			
				dshulga said:
			
		

> This holds true in my case I believe as I received my offer for DEO MARS on April 12, 2017 which means I may have been selected on or around April 5th.



Congrats on your offer!



			
				foster0223 said:
			
		

> Woundering when next selection date is for vehicle tech as today is last day for April



There was a selection last week; however it can take up to 10 business days for the detachment to notify individuals that they've been selected.  Please be patient and follow up with your detachment next week to find out the status of your file.  The next selection scheduled dates for vehicle tech are 3-May & 17-May.



			
				Geralt_O_Rvia said:
			
		

> I was hoping to seek some information here. I'm in the application process for DEO Pilot and have just been told my name is finally (after over 2.5yrs of going through the application) in the competition list. I was wondering if anybody could elucidate on upcoming selection dates for pilots, the number of spots looking to be filled, etc, etc, etc.



There was a selection last week; however it can take up to 10 business days for the detachment to notify individuals that they've been selected.  The next selection scheduled dates for Pilot are end-May and end-June and there are plenty of spots remaining.



			
				Armour8 said:
			
		

> Hello Sir, You had posted that Armoured Officer and Infantry Officer projected selection dates are: 19 April 2017 & 31 May 2017.
> Does it mean that ROTP candidates (who were already in competition list) will be selected via selection boards on said dates?



Those were DEO dates.  The projected selection date for ROTP Inf & Armd Officer is 11-May-17.  Please note that it can take up to 10 business days after that date for detachments to give the offer of employments.



			
				AKF7 said:
			
		

> I am wondering the same thing. After just over 2 years in the application process, I was placed on the competition list about half way through March, 2017. I emailed the recruiting centre and they have not been much help. They told me they have no way of knowing when the selections will take place, other than it should be soon. Can anyone elaborate on this? Is it possible that I wont be selected at all?



There was a selection last week; however it can take up to 10 business days for the detachment to notify individuals that they've been selected.  The next selection scheduled dates for Pilot are end-May and end-June and there are plenty of spots remaining. There is always a possibility that someone may not been selected.  You should discuss your options with your detachment in regards to your competitiveness.


----------



## wnhan

Hi,

I have completed my CFAT, my medical, my interview, and the security check. I was informed that I was going to be put onto the competition/merit list as of last week. I have a few questions as follows:

1) Would anyone know when the selection date(s) for Construction Engineering Officer under the DEO entry plan would occur? 
2) How many positions are open for this trade for this fiscal year under the DEO entry plan?

Regards,
wnhan


----------



## da1root

wnhan said:
			
		

> 1) Would anyone know when the selection date(s) for Construction Engineering Officer under the DEO entry plan would occur?
> 2) How many positions are open for this trade for this fiscal year under the DEO entry plan?



The next planned selections for Construction Engineer DEO are 31-May-17 & 28-Jun-17; it can take up to 10 business days after those dates for the detachment to notify individuals that they've been selected.  The Intake Plan (subject to change) was 9 for this Occupation at the beginning of the fiscal year, and there are still positions remaining within that occupation at this time.


----------



## wnhan

Buck_HRA,

Thank you very much for the quick reply. Do you have any idea how many spots are currently open out of the nine positions for Construction Engineering Officer under the DEO entry plan for this fiscal year?

Kindest regards,
wnhan


----------



## notyouraveragesailor

I was wondering when the selection dates for ROTP LogO and MARS are going to occur. Thanks.


----------



## TheAngryCpl

Hey all, I have been waiting in the merit list now for about 1.5 months .  I know a selection date just passed yesterday and there is another one on the 17th of May. I applied as armoured Soldier.  And they said my file was doing good. That's always a promising sign. Another thing was wondering if anyone would know if there is a possible date I should expect to wait now! I'm just anxious and excited. 

Sent from my SM-G928W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlwaysWaiting

Hey Buck,
I've since cleared my medical, interview and aircrew medical and was told that my file was being processed to get on the merit list. I was told at this point that this needed to be seen by 3 different people before it could get there. I was wondering what the typical time frame for this step could be? I've already been waiting for 2.5 weeks since everything came back and up until now I didn't know this step existed. I'm trying to see if it's reasonable for my file to be on the pile by the time 31 May selection date comes around.  
Any information you could provide on this transitional step would be appreciated.

PS: As a side note do you know the number of DEO slots open to AECO? 

Thanks!


----------



## da1root

Hi All, I'm out of office on course right now but I'll get dates & info to you early next week.


----------



## CPTGabeyP

AlwaysWaiting said:
			
		

> Hey Buck,
> I've since cleared my medical, interview and aircrew medical and was told that my file was being processed to get on the merit list. I was told at this point that this needed to be seen by 3 different people before it could get there. I was wondering what the typical time frame for this step could be? I've already been waiting for 2.5 weeks since everything came back and up until now I didn't know this step existed. I'm trying to see if it's reasonable for my file to be on the pile by the time 31 May selection date comes around.
> Any information you could provide on this transitional step would be appreciated.
> 
> PS: As a side note do you know the number of DEO slots open to AECO?
> 
> Thanks!


If this helps, I cleared all the steps on March 2nd and never heard back about being placed on the competition list so I had to follow up. Got a reply April 19th saying I had been placed on the merit list but I don't know exactly when that happened.... could've been March 9th like it could've been April 18th.

Communication between CFRC and applicants should really be improved... automated emails being sent out once your file makes it to certain phases would be a start... to anyone listening.


----------



## kratz

[quote author=CPTGabeyP]

<snip>

Communication between CFRC and applicants should really be improved... automated emails being sent out once your file makes it to certain phases would be a start... *to anyone listening.*
[/quote]

Nobody is listening. 

Read the small print on the bottom of every page:  _Unofficial site, not associated with DND._
It is a happy coincidence there are a large number of informed current and retired members who volunteer to discuss topics on this private forum.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

@Buck,

Any idea for selection dates for MP?

Cheers.


----------



## da1root

wnhan said:
			
		

> Do you have any idea how many spots are currently open out of the nine positions for Construction Engineering Officer under the DEO entry plan for this fiscal year?



As of today's date 8 of the Construction Engineering positions remain open.



			
				notyouraveragesailor said:
			
		

> I was wondering when the selection dates for ROTP LogO and MARS are going to occur. Thanks.



There was a selection last week; however it can take up to 10 business days for the detachment to notify individuals that they've been selected.  There are no further selection dates in the system at this time.




			
				Paulyduch said:
			
		

> Hey all, I have been waiting in the merit list now for about 1.5 months .  I know a selection date just passed yesterday and there is another one on the 17th of May. I applied as armoured Soldier.  And they said my file was doing good. That's always a promising sign. Another thing was wondering if anyone would know if there is a possible date I should expect to wait now! I'm just anxious and excited.



Selections occur basically every other week for NCM occupations. It can take up to 10 business days for the detachment to notify individuals that they've been selected.  There is no set time that someone can be on the Competition List for, it depends on how competitive your file is in comparison to everyone else who is wanting to join the same occupation.



			
				AlwaysWaiting said:
			
		

> I was wondering what the typical time frame for this step could be?
> PS: As a side note do you know the number of DEO slots open to AECO?



There is no typical time frame; each persons file is different and there could be complications on your file that I'm not aware of so I can't give a specific time frame.  As of today's date there are over 20 positions remaining for AEC Officer (DEO).



			
				CPTGabeyP said:
			
		

> Communication between CFRC and applicants should really be improved... automated emails being sent out once your file makes it to certain phases would be a start... to anyone listening.



The new application system (still waiting for the release date) will have an improvement. The role out will happen in phases but once fully functional applicants will be able to log into the Application Portal to see where their file is whenever they want.



			
				EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Any idea for selection dates for MP?



The projected dates are currently 24-May and 7-Jun (and will continue to occur every other week until all positions are filled); however it can take up to 10 business days for the detachment to notify individuals that they've been selected.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

@Buck, cheers.

Appreciate all your information. Have my interview and medical on the 26th so was just looking to the future.


----------



## TheAngryCpl

So just as I made my last post about 5 minutes later I got a job offer ! I leave for bmq August 5th ! Anyone else going as well ?! Sworn date in manitoba is July 17th. I'm not allowed any legal obligations till then like tickets etc I recemtly got a letter saying I owe tax money from last year . do they double check all that when I go to my ceremony ? Anyone ? @buck_HRA I'll have it all paid before my ceremony . I just want to stay in the clear. Anything I ask of : how hard is basic ? I try to train every day run. Do the physically test practise. My friend just graduated bmq and he said if your committed you can do it


----------



## lpe2017

Allo Buck
If you could tell me selection dates for nursing officer and the number of positions still open for this year, I'd be thankful


----------



## kratz

lpe2017 said:
			
		

> Allo Buck
> If you could tell me selection dates for nursing officer and the number of positions still open for this year, I'd be thankful



Have you searched the site? Have you read the topics?

http://navy.ca/forums/threads/125807.0.html
Has the answer for Nursing Officer DEO.


----------



## lpe2017

kratz said:
			
		

> Have you searched the site? Have you read the topics?
> 
> http://navy.ca/forums/threads/125807.0.html
> Has the answer for Nursing Officer DEO.



Did I ask for intake numbers? 
No, I asked for selection dates and number of remaining spots


----------



## da1root

lpe2017 said:
			
		

> Allo Buck
> If you could tell me selection dates for nursing officer and the number of positions still open for this year, I'd be thankful


The next scheduled selection is 31-May, and there are 5 spots remaining for Nurse.  Processing is no longer occurring this FY for Nursing Officer, so depending where your file is at in the process it may not receive any further movement until the next Fiscal Year.

As a side note, this site is unofficial and everyone here is attempting to assist others - the Directing Staff don't get paid - it's volunteer driven to help out as best we can, in the future if the information given to you isn't what you're looking for simply say thank you and clarify.


----------



## FinnO25

@Buck 

Do you know of any Infantry selection dates??


----------



## da1root

FinnO25 said:
			
		

> @Buck
> 
> Do you know of any Infantry selection dates??



Selections for NCM occupations, including Infantry, happen every 2 weeks.


----------



## FinnO25

any info on the next selection? ie exact day?


----------



## BeyondTheNow

FinnO25 said:
			
		

> any info on the next selection? ie exact day?



While it's understandable that you want to have access to as much info at any given time during the process, (which can be lengthy and sometimes difficult to not feel anxious during) you were just given a terrific piece of information stating the time frame when trade selections take place.

I know all too well what it's like to sit around in limbo not knowing what is going on behind the scenes, but understand that you need to have patience. You have a time frame. If you get an exact day, then what? Then you'll start wondering about whether or not you were selected...waiting for that notification...if it doesn't come, you might look for more answers, as many specifics as you can, hoping to get a grasp on how close you are/aren't. Don't do that to yourself. Check in every now and then seeing how things are going, but sometimes having more information just leads to more questions and more anxiousness. 

This is your introduction to the military...you may have already heard it...hurry up and wait. Then, when it's time and everything has finally fallen into place, it'll be GO GO GO!


----------



## lohocard

Paulyduch said:
			
		

> So just as I made my last post about 5 minutes later I got a job offer ! I leave for bmq August 5th ! Anyone else going as well ?! Sworn date in manitoba is July 17th. I'm not allowed any legal obligations till then like tickets etc I recemtly got a letter saying I owe tax money from last year . do they double check all that when I go to my ceremony ? Anyone ? @buck_HRA I'll have it all paid before my ceremony . I just want to stay in the clear. Anything I ask of : how hard is basic ? I try to train every day run. Do the physically test practise. My friend just graduated bmq and he said if your committed you can do it


I leave for BMQ August 5th too, to start August 7th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheAngryCpl

Haha atta boy!! Hope to see ya there!

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheAngryCpl

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> Just a random topic, but, how do some people know when selection dates are? It would be interesting to know when the dates are for my selected trades. I've tried calling the CFRC, but it's near impossible to get ahold of anyone. So, what do you guys think? I applied for Sonar Op and NCI OP. Thanks in advance.


I found out by calling and asking !

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## da1root

Paulyduch said:
			
		

> I found out by calling and asking !



You quoted a question from 2013. Please make sure to respond to recent posts - thanks!

As for people asking for exact dates; even when I give dates they are approximate.  Even if I state a selection is due to occur on 24-May, there are a number of things that could occur to push it to the 25th, or even have it cancelled until the next approximate date.  With that said there is a possible selection occurring tomorrow for NCM occupations; please note that even when a selection occurs it can take 3-5 business days for your CFRC to find out who has been selected.


----------



## Infant_Tree

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> there is a possible selection occurring tomorrow for NCM occupations; please note that even when a selection occurs it can take 3-5 business days for your CFRC to find out who has been selected.



Finally, I've been waiting forever! I'm going to cry tears of joy, I can't wait until I get into the army. [


----------



## FinnO25

I have a question that has always stumped me.
How to they determine the number of candidates that get selected per trade? Is it based on unit need, or do they have a standard number they use?


----------



## PuckChaser

FinnO25 said:
			
		

> I have a question that has always stumped me.
> How to they determine the number of candidates that get selected per trade? Is it based on unit need, or do they have a standard number they use?


Health of the trade and training system capacity are big ones. No sense recruiting 500 basket weavers a year when their occupation training only runs 2 courses of 30 people a year.


----------



## Infant_Tree

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Health of the trade and training system capacity are big ones. No sense recruiting 500 basket weavers a year when their occupation training only runs 2 courses of 30 people a year.



Do you know how often NCM Infantry courses run each year? And what percentages of Infantry candidates typically get selected during each selection date?


----------



## FinnO25

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Selections for NCM occupations, including Infantry, happen every 2 weeks.



@Infant_Tree

also i have learned this the hard way, and the lesson is don't worry so much about how many people get selected at one time, even if you don't get selected this round, don't stress about something you can't control. Just relax and enjoy civilian life while you can! 

Cheers
Finn-O


----------



## da1root

FinnO25 said:
			
		

> I have a question that has always stumped me.
> How to they determine the number of candidates that get selected per trade? Is it based on unit need, or do they have a standard number they use?



There's a quota that is needed within the CAF for each specific occupation.  When people release, they need to be replaced by new people.  Also when the Government makes a decision to increase the size of the military then each occupation will be increased by a certain number to achieve the goals of the Government.  Plus what PuckChaser said is a factor as well 



			
				Infant_Tree said:
			
		

> Do you know how often NCM Infantry courses run each year? And what percentages of Infantry candidates typically get selected during each selection date?



Sorry I couldn't tell you how many Trade courses run a year, your best bet would be to search out the Infantry Boards on this site and have a look; I believe this question has been asked and answered but if not you'd best pose the question there than in the Recruiting forum.
As for percentages, it doesn't work like that - during each Selection they will select individuals based on their performance (CFAT, TSD, Interview) scores; the CAF has been at this a long time so just because there's 50 people who want Infantry in the Competition List and they still have 100+ spots doesn't mean all 50 will receive offers - only up to a certain score will receive offers & if at the end of the year there are still positions than those with lower scores may receive an offer.


----------



## jkhan6227

Hey Buck, I found this forum by searching across online. I contacted the recruiting center and they said the selections are all year round, and if I don't hear anything by end of May, I should look for a different option. I am just wondering what the final date is, as they weren't really clear about that. One person there said if I don't hear from them by end of May, it's a "stomp on the foot". Would I be getting any email from the recruiting center notifying me if I got in or not? Possibly by end of May? if not when? I am applying for ROTP Civilian University, Infantry Officer and Intelligence officer.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> There's a quota that is needed within the CAF for each specific occupation.  When people release, they need to be replaced by new people.  Also when the Government makes a decision to increase the size of the military then each occupation will be increased by a certain number to achieve the goals of the Government.  Plus what PuckChaser said is a factor as well
> 
> Sorry I couldn't tell you how many Trade courses run a year, your best bet would be to search out the Infantry Boards on this site and have a look; I believe this question has been asked and answered but if not you'd best pose the question there than in the Recruiting forum.
> As for percentages, it doesn't work like that - during each Selection they will select individuals based on their performance (CFAT, TSD, Interview) scores; the CAF has been at this a long time so just because there's 50 people who want Infantry in the Competition List and they still have 100+ spots doesn't mean all 50 will receive offers - only up to a certain score will receive offers & if at the end of the year there are still positions than those with lower scores may receive an offer.



Buck, 

Does having prior service affect your scoring at all when they consider applicants - negatively or positively?

For example would it work in my favor if Ive already done BMQ-L and BMQ, doing a bypass and eliminating any possibility of a BMQ washout?


----------



## da1root

jkhan6227 said:
			
		

> Hey Buck, I found this forum by searching across online. I contacted the recruiting center and they said the selections are all year round, and if I don't hear anything by end of May, I should look for a different option. I am just wondering what the final date is, as they weren't really clear about that. One person there said if I don't hear from them by end of May, it's a "stomp on the foot". Would I be getting any email from the recruiting center notifying me if I got in or not? Possibly by end of May? if not when? I am applying for ROTP Civilian University, Infantry Officer and Intelligence officer.



Selections for NCM & Officer DEO positions occur year round until the occupation is filled for the year.  That said, selections for paid education (ROTP, MOTP, DOTP, SEELM & NCM-STEP) do not occur year round.  As you've mentioned ROTP I will speak on that specifically.  The deadline for application is 31-Jan each year.  After that applications are only accepted in rare cases and normally only for occupations that the CAF is having issues filling (this year Logistics Officer & Pharmacy are the examples).  For smaller occupations the selections are normally done and applicants are informed if they've been selected no later than end-June.  I can tell you there are still positions remaining for both ROTP Inf & ROTP Int.  My advise is that you phone your CFRC mid-June and again end-June to ask if there are still positions remaining for those occupations.  Once there are no more positions remaining that closes the door, and not a moment before.

Edit Note: Applicants who are not selected are not informed.  Only applicants who are selected are contacted.



			
				EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Buck,
> 
> Does having prior service affect your scoring at all when they consider applicants - negatively or positively?
> 
> For example would it work in my favor if Ive already done BMQ-L and BMQ, doing a bypass and eliminating any possibility of a BMQ washout?



That would assist in your score on the interview with the MCC, which does increase your overall score.  Make sure to speak about your previous service during your interview, if you don't mention it than the MCC can't use it to increase your score even if they know you have previous service.


----------



## jkhan6227

My application process for my ROTP Civ for INF and INT took a long time, and I was barely able to prove that I could attend my university again and make it for May 11th (my file was to be closed). I've already went through with all the application process, and am just waiting  to be picked as mentioned previously(I was not qualified for RMC, but was qualified for ROTP cilvilian univeristy, as I completed level 1 University programs).  The recruiter told me I was in the competitive range in terms of school marks and so forth. I'm wondering if my files being processed very late has anything to do with me not being picked this year, and was wondering what my chances are if I applied again for the next year's selection if I do not make it to this one?

Thank you in advance Buck. Your last reply was very helpful and it answered so much of the questions that I had, and I'm sure many others feel that way as well.


----------



## da1root

jkhan6227 said:
			
		

> My application process for my ROTP Civ for INF and INT took a long time, and I was barely able to prove that I could attend my university again and make it for May 11th (my file was to be closed). I've already went through with all the application process, and am just waiting  to be picked as mentioned previously(I was not qualified for RMC, but was qualified for ROTP cilvilian univeristy, as I completed level 1 University programs).  The recruiter told me I was in the competitive range in terms of school marks and so forth. I'm wondering if my files being processed very late has anything to do with me not being picked this year, and was wondering what my chances are if I applied again for the next year's selection if I do not make it to this one?
> 
> Thank you in advance Buck. Your last reply was very helpful and it answered so much of the questions that I had, and I'm sure many others feel that way as well.



Selections for ROTP start occurring in February (early offers went out in early March this year), so yes a delay in your file making it to the Competition List would affect you getting picked up.  The same is true for all occupations/entry plans in the CAF, if selections are occurring and your file is not on the Competition List than by the time it reaches that stage there are less positions remaining.

As for your chances next year if you don't get picked up this year.  It's a total scratch.  While someone's file might be extremely competitive this year, next year it could be on the low range of applicants.  Those picked for ROTP depends on marks in school, CFAT, TSD and MCC Interview.  So if there are more competitive applicants next year someone who was quite high this year might be low next year.  Similarly someone who was not competitive this year might be next year if the applicants next year aren't as strong (basically I'm stating I can't tell you what your chances are for next year, but I'm explaining why I can't).


----------



## jollibee

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> AEC projected selection dates are: 19 April 2017 & 31 May 2017




Hi: With regards to AEC, may I ask what Selection Date means? In particular, selection from what? i.e. Those who passed ASC, completed the interview, etc. 

I have just got the confirmation of my interview and medical appointment which takes place next month.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## 10wskali

jollibee said:
			
		

> Hi: With regards to AEC, may I ask what Selection Date means? In particular, selection from what? i.e. Those who passed ASC, completed the interview, etc.
> 
> I have just got the confirmation of my interview and medical appointment which takes place next month.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Once your file is fully completed i.e. interviews, medical, testing, background check, etc, etc, your local recruitment office will pass on your file to HQ in Borden where you will be placed on a ranked competition list (formerly known as merit list). Your position on the list is based on a numerical value that represents your test scores, interview scores and other factors such as past work experience; it summarizes the overall strength of your application file, if you will. 

The selection you speak of is the date when the selection committee gets together and reviews the competition list, picking out the best of the available candidates to satisfy the quota for the given fiscal year. 

From my own personal DEO application experience so far I can tell you that these selections can work in rather mysterious ways. Even though they schedule a selection date for a given trade, or in your case AEC, doesn't necessarily mean they will go through with it on that given day. They may defer the selection to a later date for a variety of reasons that are unknown to me. They may also fill a certain percentage of the available spots on a given day, and leave some openings for a later selection. 

In fact, those selection dates were also scheduled for the trade I applied for and to the best of my knowledge, no selection took place on the 19th of April for DEO NCSE.

Having said that, it seems that your file is not yet fully completed so you have some distance to go before you get to the selection stage. It may even be too late for you this year but that would be a question for someone like Buck_HRA.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## jollibee

Thank you! Appreciate the response.


----------



## Daishi

Apparently there is a selection happening today for AEC and MARS officer trades. Not sure how many other trades are doing selection today. I was also told that there will be a second selection for both trades at the end of next month as well.

Heres hoping I finally get a job offer.


----------



## 10wskali

Hello,

Did the selection for NCSE take place on May 31st, or did they postpone it again.

Thank you


----------



## da1root

Please note that the selections that were due to occur yesterday and today have been postponed to next week.


----------



## Daishi

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Please note that the selections that were due to occur yesterday and today have been postponed to next week.



OF COURSE. Leave it to the military to be on time.

Hurry up and wait.  :facepalm:


----------



## da1root

Remember the dates posted are "estimated" and "projected" - I've been making sure to put that disclaimer into my messages.
It's not so much that the selection was postponed as much as the projected date was moved and because I was away from the office I wasn't aware of the change in dates until today.


----------



## canuck2017

Are you aware of any upcoming selection dates for Inf ROTP (RMC)?


----------



## BCstangWA

Got the call today said I am getting booked in for my interview/medical within the next two weeks or so.
 ;D


----------



## da1root

canuck2017 said:
			
		

> Are you aware of any upcoming selection dates for Inf ROTP (RMC)?



There are no more "official" selection dates for ROTP.  
The available spots for ROTP are starting to dwindle down and as such offers will be made on a case by case basis for each occupation until the remaining positions are 0.

Cheers


----------



## canuck2017

thanks Buck. Although not what I want to hear, I will move onto Civ U.
I was told there was a selection this past Monday May 29. Would all successful applicants have been notified by now?


----------



## BobbyCarr57

Just wondering if anyone has received a call yet, in regards to the selections that occured for NCM trades on May 17th?


----------



## da1root

canuck2017 said:
			
		

> thanks Buck. Although not what I want to hear, I will move onto Civ U.
> I was told there was a selection this past Monday May 29. Would all successful applicants have been notified by now?



For anyone that was picked on 29 May (I'm not aware of that selection but one could have occurred); it will take 5-7 business days to inform anyone that was selected.  Also I wanted to mention there are still a few spots open for ROTP Inf O - it's just that there are no "official" selection dates at this point in time.  People do reject offers, so even with the offers made there could be more openings in the future.  Selections & Offers will continue until the remaining available positions reaches 0.


----------



## canuck2017

I appreciate your clarification Buck. I know of one person who was informed mid-June last year that he was in, and another one that was just before leaving for St-Jean. Does that normally happen? 
Still hopeful.


----------



## shane306

Hey Buck_HRA or anyone else who may have any information, I was wondering if you knew of any information about AERE officer selection dates? Also any information you may have about time it may take to arrive at Toronto CFRC or if the dates have already passed, number of available spots left?

I appreciate any info on the subject as i have been on the merit list for AERE and am hoping to get selected soon.


----------



## da1root

Good Morning,

Selections happen once a month (for DEO), normally towards the end of the month.  Sometimes the projected selection can get pushed back for a variety of reasons, such as the projected selection for end-May.  

Normally it takes on average 3-5 days for the CFRC to be informed from CFRG HQ about who was selected, from there the CFRC is responsible to contact applicants and they prioritize based on who is going away on BMQ/BMOQ first (i.e. at the moment, someone selected for an August 2017 BMQ will be informed before someone going on a January BMOQ 2018) - I always suggest that people wait at least 7 business days after a selection before they contact their CFRC for information.

At the moment the CAF is trying to enroll 23 AERE DEO for 2017/2018 (this number is subject to change and is accurate for today's date only); more than 50% of the positions remain open as of today's date.

Cheers


----------



## shane306

Good Morning and thanks for the helpful information.

So if 50% of the spots are filled, has there already been a few selections for AERE this year so far?


----------



## FinnO25

How long do selections for NCM such as infantry stay open for?


----------



## da1root

shane306 said:
			
		

> Good Morning and thanks for the helpful information.
> 
> So if 50% of the spots are filled, has there already been a few selections for AERE this year so far?


I did not state that 50% are filled, I stated that more than 50% remain open.  As a general rule I give percentages at 25/50/75... so at the moment there are between 50%-74% of the original 23 positions that remain open for selection.  And yes there has already been selections for the 2017/2018 for all DEO occupations, including AERE.  Selections for 2017/2018 started back in March (earlier for some entry plans like ROTP).



			
				FinnO25 said:
			
		

> How long do selections for NCM such as infantry stay open for?


Selections remain open for as long as there are open positions.  
Once all positions for an occupation have been filled than there are no more selections for that occupation until the following year.


----------



## shane306

Thats great, I appreciate the help. Now you said you suggest that people wait at least 7 business days before contacting the recruiting center after a selection date. Do you know the date of the end of may selection cause i didnt know what day it was just that it happened at the end of may? I plan to stop by the CFRC later this week. 
Also, is there any information regarding number of people on the competition list? Because decisions for the future would be different if i was 5th on the list vs 200th. That info is more of a hope, than actually expecting to be able to release that information but i thought I'd ask anyway.


----------



## da1root

shane306 said:
			
		

> Thats great, I appreciate the help. Now you said you suggest that people wait at least 7 business days before contacting the recruiting center after a selection date. Do you know the date of the end of may selection cause i didnt know what day it was just that it happened at the end of may? I plan to stop by the CFRC later this week.



I covered this question earlier in the thread:


			
				Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Please note that the selections that were due to occur yesterday and today have been postponed to next week.





			
				shane306 said:
			
		

> Also, is there any information regarding number of people on the competition list? Because decisions for the future would be different if i was 5th on the list vs 200th. That info is more of a hope, than actually expecting to be able to release that information but i thought I'd ask anyway.



The CFRC's can only see the people on the competition list that belong to their CFRC (or in the case of Halifax, Quebec City, Ottawa, Toronto, Calgary & Vancouver - all the CFRC's that are under their Area).  The only unit that can see everyone on the list is Canadian Forces Recruiting Group Headquarters (CFRG HQ, or as I commonly state in my threads "HQ").  HQ will not release where you are on the list because it is constantly changing.  You might be #2 at 10am, but 50 people could be processed through the day and you could drop to #42 because 40 of those 50 files are stronger than yours.  Then next day you could move from #42 to #22 because 20 people have decided to withdraw their applications.  There are many factors in where a person is sitting on the competition list and because of this the information is not released simply because it is too fluid.


----------



## shane306

Oh i thought that was in response to the question about NCSE selections not all DEO selections on May 31, I didn't realize that selection hasn't taken place yet because of a pushback. So its likely the CRFCs wont even be notifying anyone until next week or the week after depending on when the new selection date is this week, with regards to the time it takes to pass that information on to each location afterwards.


----------



## TeeCee

Hi Buck_HRA!

First of all, I want to thank you for taking the time to answer our questions, but sadly, I have one of my own, which will add to your work load   :

I know that you cannot say exactly how many spots are left for a given trade, but do you happen to know if they are still taking people for DEO MPO for this fiscal year?

Thank you again and have a nice day!


----------



## Daishi

Can anyone confirm if the DEO selection HAS taken place this week, since I was postponed from the 31st?

Specifically interested in MARS and AEC. Have they been selected, and if so, are there any openings left? As my recruitment center mentioned there would be another selection at the end of this month.


----------



## WineDarkSea

Daishi said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm if the DEO selection HAS taken place this week, since I was postponed from the 31st?
> 
> Specifically interested in MARS and AEC. Have they been selected, and if so, are there any openings left? As my recruitment center mentioned there would be another selection at the end of this month.



Hi, I'm also applying for MARS. I called into my recruiting center earlier this week and the sergeant on call mentioned that there are currently 33 spots out of 50 still open. 
He also said that the May selections for officers have taken place but that there will another round at the end of June 
Cross your fingers but don't hold your breath.
Best of luck


----------



## Daishi

WineDarkSea said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm also applying for MARS. I called into my recruiting center earlier this week and the sergeant on call mentioned that there are currently 33 spots out of 50 still open.
> He also said that the May selections for officers have taken place but that there will another round at the end of June
> Cross your fingers but don't hold your breath.
> Best of luck



But we have someone in the thread that said the May selection was postponed to this week.


----------



## da1root

pyrocyborg said:
			
		

> First of all, I want to thank you for taking the time to answer our questions, but sadly, I have one of my own, which will add to your work load   :
> I know that you cannot say exactly how many spots are left for a given trade, but do you happen to know if they are still taking people for DEO MPO for this fiscal year?


It's my pleasure to help out the navy.ca/air-force.ca/army.ca/milnet.ca forum community.  In regards to your question the intended intake for DEO MPO this year is 9 (current as of 12-Jun-17) and more than 50% of those positions remain open.  The CAF is no longer processing new applications this year; however they are still processing application that have been previously received and are already in the system.



			
				Daishi said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm if the DEO selection HAS taken place this week, since I was postponed from the 31st?
> Specifically interested in MARS and AEC. Have they been selected, and if so, are there any openings left? As my recruitment center mentioned there would be another selection at the end of this month.


A selection did occur late last week; however the names have not be sent out to the respective CFRCs as of yet; it will be at least another 2-3 business before quality control is completed and the names are released to the CFRCs. With that said as of todays date there are plenty of DEO MARS & DEO AEC positions remaining.  The next projected selection is 5-Jul-17; again this is simply a projected date and may have to be shifted for a multitude of reasons.



			
				WineDarkSea said:
			
		

> He also said that the May selections for officers have taken place but that there will another round at the end of June





			
				Daishi said:
			
		

> But we have someone in the thread that said the May selection was postponed to this week.


You are both right, even though the "May" selection was delayed to last week, it is still considered the "May" selection.  The next projected selection is not at the end of June; it's at the beginning of July (5-July) for DEO.  Again like my earlier statements this is a projected date only and can be shifted for a multitude of reasons.


----------



## 10wskali

Thanks for keeping us posted!  



			
				Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> It's my pleasure to help out the navy.ca/air-force.ca/army.ca/milnet.ca forum community.  In regards to your question the intended intake for DEO MPO this year is 9 (current as of 12-Jun-17) and more than 50% of those positions remain open.  The CAF is no longer processing new applications this year; however they are still processing application that have been previously received and are already in the system.
> A selection did occur late last week; however the names have not be sent out to the respective CFRCs as of yet; it will be at least another 2-3 business before quality control is completed and the names are released to the CFRCs. With that said as of todays date there are plenty of DEO MARS & DEO AEC positions remaining.  The next projected selection is 5-Jul-17; again this is simply a projected date and may have to be shifted for a multitude of reasons.
> You are both right, even though the "May" selection was delayed to last week, it is still considered the "May" selection.  The next projected selection is not at the end of June; it's at the beginning of July (5-July) for DEO.  Again like my earlier statements this is a projected date only and can be shifted for a multitude of reasons.


----------



## HkCA

Hi Buck_HRA and good day everyone!

I was wondering if anyone was aware of the MP Selection dates this month for NCM positions. Also, although this could be asked in the MP threads, I was wondering if the MPAC is still in place or if they are using an alternative selection process. Thanks kindly !


----------



## Daishi

Thank you Buck! 

Now, when you say there are plenty of positions remaining.... I was told I was on the competition list for both.

Can I assume that not everyone on that list gets picked, even tho there are still positions remaining? Or does everyone on that list get picked until all the positions are filled.

It would be kind of heartbreaking to be on that competition list, but never get selected even tho there are positions available that have not been filled 

Especially after being in the process for a little over 2 years due to medical files being lost, and the like.


----------



## 10wskali

Daishi said:
			
		

> Or does everyone on that list get picked until all the positions are filled.



No... and he covered this numerous times with specific examples:

*1)* You might be #2 at 10am, but 50 people could be processed through the day and you could drop to #42 because 40 of those 50 files are stronger than yours.  Then next day you could move from #42 to #22 because 20 people have decided to withdraw their applications.  There are many factors in where a person is sitting on the competition list and because of this the information is not released simply because it is too fluid.

*2)*As for percentages, it doesn't work like that - during each Selection they will select individuals based on their performance (CFAT, TSD, Interview) scores; the CAF has been at this a long time so just because there's 50 people who want Infantry in the Competition List and they still have 100+ spots doesn't mean all 50 will receive offers - only up to a certain score will receive offers & if at the end of the year there are still positions than those with lower scores may receive an offer.



His words. Not mine.


----------



## TeeCee

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> It's my pleasure to help out the navy.ca/air-force.ca/army.ca/milnet.ca forum community.  In regards to your question the intended intake for DEO MPO this year is 9 (current as of 12-Jun-17) and more than 50% of those positions remain open.  The CAF is no longer processing new applications this year; however they are still processing application that have been previously received and are already in the system.



Thank you very much for your answer. Considering that I applied back in January, passed the CFAT, interview and medical (not cleared yet), but that I am still waiting for the MP/MPO selection process, would my file be considered as already in the system when it comes to the MPO trade?


----------



## da1root

HkCA said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone was aware of the MP Selection dates this month for NCM positions. Also, although this could be asked in the MP threads, I was wondering if the MPAC is still in place or if they are using an alternative selection process. Thanks kindly !


Please have a read through the forums: http://navy.ca/forums/threads/125930.0.html


			
				Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> *NCM Entry Plans*
> Unskilled/Semi-skilled/Skilled - There is no application deadline.  Selections happen every 2 weeks minimum, sometimes weekly.


As MP is an NCM Semi-skilled occupation, selections occur every 2 weeks.  The projected dates are 21-Jun and 5-Jul and will continue every 2 weeks until the intake is completed.



			
				Daishi said:
			
		

> Can I assume that not everyone on that list gets picked, even tho there are still positions remaining? Or does everyone on that list get picked until all the positions are filled.
> It would be kind of heartbreaking to be on that competition list, but never get selected even tho there are positions available that have not been filled


Thank you John, you quoted my posts perfectly and to expand on that:
- The CAF gets over 40,000 applications a year to join the CAF.  Some of those applications don't make it through to the competition list for various reasons (CFAT issues, medical issues, NPD issues, debt issues, etc) but the mass majority do - and the intake is between 5,000-6,000 most years - so as you can imagine there are plenty of disappointed each year as only approximately 15% of those who apply to join the CAF are given an offer of employment.



			
				pyrocyborg said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for your answer. Considering that I applied back in January, passed the CFAT, interview and medical (not cleared yet), but that I am still waiting for the MP/MPO selection process, would my file be considered as already in the system when it comes to the MPO trade?


Without looking at your specific file I cannot make comment on whether you're still being processed.  As always the best source of information is your recruiting centre; so your best bet is to contact your CFRC and ask if your file is still eligible to be moved forward in the process for FY 17/18 or if you're going to have to wait until next year.


----------



## weltgeist

Hey guys, 

I'm just wondering if anyone has received a DEO offer from the May selection so far?


----------



## jkhan6227

Hey Buck, I was wondering if there are still positions remaining for both ROTP Inf & ROTP Int (Civ University).


----------



## BC604

Hi everyone, I think I was added to the merit list in the last week or 2 (not sure about the exact dates).

Does anyone know if there are still spots this year for Marine Tech? (Applied in October as Marine Engineer but as I understand it people are now being processed as Marine Tech)


Thank you!


----------



## shane306

weltgeist said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone has received a DEO offer from the May selection so far?



Probably starting this week.


----------



## Daishi

Sent the recruitment center an email to inquire.

I'd really like some good news  :-\


----------



## Alpha dog

Hey,

I got an offer for DEO AEC from the May selection. I was called on June 9th. 

Best of luck!


----------



## da1root

jkhan6227 said:
			
		

> Hey Buck, I was wondering if there are still positions remaining for both ROTP Inf & ROTP Int (Civ University).


There is currently approximately 10% of the original intake for both ROTP Inf & ROTP Int remaining as of today's date.  I don't see the split of RMC vice CivU with that number; only that there is approximately 10% of the intake remaining.



			
				BC604 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if there are still spots this year for Marine Tech? (Applied in October as Marine Engineer but as I understand it people are now being processed as Marine Tech)



Yes Mar Eng along with a few other occupations was "merged" to become Mar Tech.  There are still quite a few positions (over 50%) remaining this year year for Mar Tech.  Best of luck in your recruiting process.



			
				Alpha dog said:
			
		

> I got an offer for DEO AEC from the May selection. I was called on June 9th.



Congrats!!


----------



## snowrunner

Hello,

I have been on the competitive list for a 3-4 month now for Intelligence Officer and I saw on the Canadian Forces website that this position is not hiring right now.

Does this mean I have to wait till the next fiscal year?


----------



## Daishi

snowrunner said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I have been on the competitive list for a 3-4 month now for Intelligence Officer and I saw on the Canadian Forces website that this position is not hiring right now.
> 
> Does this mean I have to wait till the next fiscal year?



Best bet is to contact your recruiter. As for that trade in specific...there are very little spots usually...and they mostly just recruit rockstars for that position. Like...people with masters in foreign policies and tons of work and experience in a related field and the like. Its quite a hard trade to get into. Best of luck!


----------



## weltgeist

Daishi said:
			
		

> Best bet is to contact your recruiter. As for that trade in specific...there are very little spots usually...and they mostly just recruit rockstars for that position. Like...people with masters in foreign policies and tons of work and experience in a related field and the like. Its quite a hard trade to get into. Best of luck!



Last time I checked (i also applied for intel) there is only one position left. I hope you had other trades listed.


----------



## da1root

snowrunner said:
			
		

> I have been on the competitive list for a 3-4 month now for Intelligence Officer and I saw on the Canadian Forces website that this position is not hiring right now.
> Does this mean I have to wait till the next fiscal year?





			
				weltgeist said:
			
		

> Last time I checked (i also applied for intel) there is only one position left. I hope you had other trades listed.



The projected intake for DEO IntO for 2017/2018 was 5, at the moment 2 people have already been enrolled and 3 more have received offers.  Two things to take away from this information:
1) While there are 3 active offers, something could occur between now and their potential enrollment date that would make it so that a spot opens back up; and
2) At times projected numbers change through the year - last year several occupations that I pay attention to had 4 intake increases through the year.

You might not have to wait until next year, but it is very possible that you will.

As always, Recruiting is your best source of information.


----------



## white-1

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> The projected intake for DEO IntO for 2017/2018 was 5, at the moment 2 people have already been enrolled and 3 more have received offers.  Two things to take away from this information:
> 1) While there are 3 active offers, something could occur between now and their potential enrollment date that would make it so that a spot opens back up; and
> 2) At times projected numbers change through the year - last year several occupations that I pay attention to had 4 intake increases through the year.
> 
> You might not have to wait until next year, but it is very possible that you will.
> 
> As always, Recruiting is your best source of information.



Good afternoon!
Do you know how many positions currently remain open for Nursing Officer or HCA? 

Appreciate your help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## da1root

white-1 said:
			
		

> Do you know how many positions currently remain open for Nursing Officer or HCA?


There are no positions remaining for ROTP or DEO Nurse as of today's date.
There are no positions remaining for DEO HCA and 1 position remaining for ROTP HCA.

As per my previous statement on here: "at times projected numbers change through the year - last year several occupations that I pay attention to had 4 intake increases through the year." so the above information doesn't necessarily mean you won't be picked this year.


----------



## jkhan6227

Hi Buck, I was wondering if there are any positions remaining for ROTP Infantry. Also, If I plan to apply for NCM, do I apply again through online?


----------



## da1root

jkhan6227 said:
			
		

> Hi Buck, I was wondering if there are any positions remaining for ROTP Infantry. Also, If I plan to apply for NCM, do I apply again through online?


There are still positions remaining, although not many (less than 10%).  If you wish to switch to NCM you do not need to apply again, just contact your Recruiting Detachment and let them know that you wish to switch from an Officer application to an NCM application (note you cannot apply to both an Officer occupation and NCM occupation at the same time).

Cheers


----------



## FinnO25

Hey Buck,
I was wondering if you have any info on the next date for NCM selections as I am now on the merit list and curious about possible selections. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GJDenman

I'm on the list for NCM infantry, anyone know how many positions are open? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## da1root

FinnO25 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if you have any info on the next date for NCM selections as I am now on the merit list and curious about possible selections.


Good Day, as per the "Common Recruiting Questions" thread (http://navy.ca/forums/threads/125733.0.html ); I created a post the covers this question.  "Selection Date Information" (http://navy.ca/forums/threads/125930.0.html )

Exact dates are only "projected" and subject to change, but selections occur every 2 weeks for NCM Unskilled.



			
				Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Unskilled/Semi-skilled/Skilled - There is no application deadline.  Selections happen every 2 weeks minimum, sometimes weekly.





			
				GJDenman said:
			
		

> I'm on the list for NCM infantry, anyone know how many positions are open? Thanks


LOTS, seriously the projected intake for NCM Infantry for 17/18 is over 900 and approximately 60% of the positions remain open as of today's date.

Cheers


----------



## GJDenman

Thanks for doing this Buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FinnO25

Thanks alot Buck!  

Also to answer a previous question, I talked to my recruiting center today, the officer handling my case told me that as of today approximately 568 spots for infantry remain open. I'm not sure how accurate that is, but judging who told me i feel pretty confident in the information.


----------



## Daishi

Apparently there will be (if they dont post pone it) a huge selection for some DEO trades on the 5th of July.

I just found out my medical cleared on the 17th, so heres hoping for a phone call, lol.


----------



## Daishi

Hey Buck, could you confirm if the July 5th selection happened, and what the remaining DEO MARS and AEC numbers looks like?

Thanks as always!


----------



## da1root

There were selection boards that occurred on various days last week, which occupations that covered I'm not 100% sure of.
Please keep in mind that it can take up to 10 business days after a selection has occurred for the RC's to contact applicants that were selected.

As for remaining numbers, I can give that number next week.


----------



## mrswoodca

Hey Buck,

Thanks for all the info you provide us...

I just wanted to know if the Comm Research and Int Op are still open?

Thanks again


----------



## GJDenman

Just got my job offer today. Good luck to my fellow applicants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coolstorybro

Congrats , when is you're BMQ start date? I am guesstimating I'll receive my offer around October time frame hopefully , infantry as well.


----------



## dentistry

Hi there,

I was wondering if anyone could tell me if the selection date (in July) for DOTP has occurred yet? And also how many spots are remaining? Any information is very appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## da1root

Daishi said:
			
		

> What the remaining DEO MARS and AEC numbers looks like?



The numbers available to me today are that over 50% of the DEO MARS positions remain open and just over 25% of the DEO AEC positions remain open.



			
				mrswoodca said:
			
		

> I just wanted to know if the Comm Research and Int Op are still open?



The numbers available to me today are that over 50% of the Comm Rsch positions remain open and just over 25% of the Int Op positions remain open.



			
				dentistry said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone could tell me if the selection date (in July) for DOTP has occurred yet? And also how many spots are remaining? Any information is very appreciated.



The DOTP Selection for July has not occurred yet, it will hopefully occur sometime next week.  Please note that it can take 5-10 days from the selection occurring to the CFRC's informing individuals who were selected.  19 positions remain for DOTP as of today's date.


----------



## YazJ

Any numbers on Aerospace Engineering Officer and Electrical & Mechanical Engineering Officer?  Thanks!


----------



## mrswoodca

_"The numbers available to me today are that over 50% of the Comm Rsch positions remain open and just over 25% of the Int Op positions remain open."_

One other quick question for you Buck, would you happen to know how often they "Refresh" the "Merit/Competition List"?


----------



## da1root

YazJ said:
			
		

> Any numbers on Aerospace Engineering Officer and Electrical & Mechanical Engineering Officer?  Thanks!


The numbers available to me today are that slightly under 25% of the AEC (DEO) positions remain open and almost 100% of the EME (DEO) positions remain open



			
				mrswoodca said:
			
		

> One other quick question for you Buck, would you happen to know how often they "Refresh" the "Merit/Competition List"?


Anytime there's a selection. Please see the following thread for Selection Date Information: http://navy.ca/forums/threads/125930.0.html


----------



## lp711

Dear Buck, would you know if DEO Log O was part of the July 5th selection? If so what percentage spots are still open?

Cheers!


----------



## YazJ

Thanks Buck, I appreciate the time you spend to help others!  At the risk of sounding ungrateful however, I asked about Aerospace Engineering Officer, not Control.  Thanks again.


----------



## da1root

YazJ said:
			
		

> Thanks Buck, I appreciate the time you spend to help others!  At the risk of sounding ungrateful however, I asked about Aerospace Engineering Officer, not Control.  Thanks again.


My apologies, I wrote down the wrong acronym (I'm on different computers to be on here vs doing my work).  The numbers available to me today are that slightly under 50% of the AERE (DEO) positions remain open.



			
				lp711 said:
			
		

> Dear Buck, would you know if DEO Log O was part of the July 5th selection? If so what percentage spots are still open?



It appears that there were LOG DEO applicants selected last week (it doesn't appear that the selection happened on the 5th though, it happened after).  Please keep in mind it can take anywhere between 7 and 12 business days from a selection to when an applicant is contacted with their offer of employment.  Taking into account those selected last week (even though they haven't been contacted yet) there are slightly more than 10% of the positions remaining.


----------



## lp711

It appears that there were LOG DEO applicants selected last week (it doesn't appear that the selection happened on the 5th though, it happened after).  Please keep in mind it can take anywhere between 7 and 12 business days from a selection to when an applicant is contacted with their offer of employment.  Taking into account those selected last week (even though they haven't been contacted yet) there are slightly more than 10% of the positions remaining.
[/quote]

Thank you Buck!


----------



## weltgeist

Hey Buck, 

Do you know when the next selection date for the MARS officer will be? 

Thank you as always


----------



## da1root

weltgeist said:
			
		

> Hey Buck,
> 
> Do you know when the next selection date for the MARS officer will be?
> 
> Thank you as always


Likely early August, please see the following thread for Selection Date Information: http://navy.ca/forums/threads/125930.0.html


----------



## runs1136

Hey buck, any news for ROTP Logistics/MARS, i was merit listed sometime late May and been (nervously) waiting xD


----------



## andychun1216

Hello Buck,

Is there still open spots for ROTP Pilot? If yes, when would be next selection date?


----------



## nearp

Hi Buck,

Related to andychun1216's post, is there open spots for DEO Pilot ? If yes, when is the next selection date ?


----------



## da1root

runs1136 said:
			
		

> Hey buck, any news for ROTP Logistics/MARS, i was merit listed sometime late May and been (nervously) waiting xD


The positions are basically gone for this year.  I do know individuals have been "selected" without receiving their offers yet though as information is missing.  Your best bet is to contact your CFRC and ask for an update.



			
				andychun1216 said:
			
		

> Is there still open spots for ROTP Pilot? If yes, when would be next selection date?



Yes, and there is no selection date in the system at the moment so I'm unsure of the next date.



			
				nearp said:
			
		

> Related to andychun1216's post, is there open spots for DEO Pilot ? If yes, when is the next selection date ?


There are still quite a few spots left for DEO Pilot, approximately 50% - selections occur monthly and the selection in July already has occurred so the next selection will likely be the first or second week of August.


----------



## Paula78

Hello  :cdnsalute:,

Do you know if there is still open spots for Supply Tech and date of selection?

Thanks


----------



## da1root

Paula78 said:
			
		

> Do you know if there is still open spots for Supply Tech and date of selection?


There are well over 50% positions remainingg for Supply Tech; selections happen every other week on average for NCM occupations.


----------



## Paula78

Thank you Buck


----------



## coolstorybro

Dear Buck,

I was just wondering if you knew how many positions are left available for infantry? I am hoping to get a call soon

Thank you for your time


----------



## da1root

LND Infantry said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if you knew how many positions are left available for infantry? I am hoping to get a call soon


LOTS!  I don't have access to the exact numbers right now, but seriously there is guaranteed to be LOTS of positions still upon for Infantry.


----------



## coolstorybro

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> LOTS!  I don't have access to the exact numbers right now, but seriously there is guaranteed to be LOTS of positions still upon for Infantry.



Thank you for the quick reply Buck - I called my RC today to get an update on my file as it was sent to Ottawa about 5 weeks ago and all they said was I have been recommended for a job offer or something along those lines so I guess now I just wait to get put on the Merit List , was just getting worried that there may not be many spots left lol

Thanks again


----------



## Theo99

Hello Buck,

Do you know if there are still open position's for ACS Tech?


----------



## Brazeaud

Hey Buck, 

Do you know if the MP selection dates happened?

If so, do you know how many positions are left available

Thanks in advance


----------



## bothewarrior

Hi Buck,

I saw in a post above that just over 25% of the Int Op jobs are left available. Do you have any idea on the number of slots? ie how many people they put on an Int Course.
Im rejoining after 5 years out of the Reserve infantry. Saw Int (reg) was open and jumped on the opportunity. Supp Res extended my application so I can skip bmq and basic land and be loaded right on the INT course as well as keep my rank and pay(which is important)
Ive heard the next course is September (army /navy) and curious as to when they may also be doing a selection from the merit list. Would I have possibly missed this intake? 

thanks for your help.


----------



## da1root

Brazeaud said:
			
		

> Do you know if the MP selection dates happened?
> If so, do you know how many positions are left available


MP Selection dates are ongoing (in other words, yes selections have occurred)
Approximately 75% of MP positions are still available as of today's date.
Selections occur every 2 weeks for NCM occupations.



			
				bobthewarrior said:
			
		

> I saw in a post above that just over 25% of the Int Op jobs are left available. Do you have any idea on the number of slots? ie how many people they put on an Int Course.
> Im rejoining after 5 years out of the Reserve infantry. Saw Int (reg) was open and jumped on the opportunity. Supp Res extended my application so I can skip bmq and basic land and be loaded right on the INT course as well as keep my rank and pay(which is important)
> Ive heard the next course is September (army /navy) and curious as to when they may also be doing a selection from the merit list. Would I have possibly missed this intake?


Hello, there are approximately 20% positions remaining as of today's date.  My information end at the recruiting stage; and for courses I have no information beyond BMQ/BMOQ.  Selections do not occur based on when QL3 courses run, they are done based on BMOQ/BMQ dates.  For RSBP information you would want to jump onto one of the boards on here that are specific to Intelligence and ask if anyone has situational awareness of when the QL3 coures is running.  Sorry I couldn't be of further help to you.


----------



## ashkicker

Brazeaud said:
			
		

> Hey Buck,
> 
> Do you know if the MP selection dates happened?
> 
> If so, do you know how many positions are left available
> 
> Thanks in advance




I just got accepted for MP Friday. Been a long time waiting for them to change the selection process, but so exited to finally get started. Leaving September 2. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## bothewarrior

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> MP Selection dates are ongoing (in other words, yes selections have occurred)
> Approximately 75% of MP positions are still available as of today's date.
> Selections occur every 2 weeks for NCM occupations.
> Hello, there are approximately 20% positions remaining as of today's date.  My information end at the recruiting stage; and for courses I have no information beyond BMQ/BMOQ.  Selections do not occur based on when QL3 courses run, they are done based on BMOQ/BMQ dates.  For RSBP information you would want to jump onto one of the boards on here that are specific to Intelligence and ask if anyone has situational awareness of when the QL3 coures is running.  Sorry I couldn't be of further help to you.



Thanks Buck, Ill try and locate a thread that is related to Int. I find it is a very unspoken topic or very old threads for the most part.


----------



## mariomike

bobthewarrior said:
			
		

> Ill try and locate a thread that is related to Int.



"I want to be Int" Mega-thread  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12858.75
16 pages.


----------



## bothewarrior

mariomike said:
			
		

> "I want to be Int" Mega-thread
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/12858.75
> 16 pages.



thanks man, ive read it. im pretty sure ive found all the Int threads now. I stuck to searching before I posted. (not new to forums ) 
Most of the topics on the threads are quite dated unfortunately for Int or nothing in them related to my information I asked Buck about.


----------



## mariomike

bobthewarrior said:
			
		

> thanks man, ive read it. im pretty sure ive found all the Int threads now. I stuck to searching before I posted. (not new to forums )
> Most of the topics on the threads are quite dated unfortunately for Int or nothing in them related to my information I asked Buck about.



Questions about becoming an Intelligence Officer / Operator are merged into the "I want to be Int" Mega-thread.


----------



## bothewarrior

mariomike said:
			
		

> All Int threads are merged into the Int mega-thread.




Ohhh ok good to know. thanks for the help.


----------



## mariomike

bobthewarrior said:
			
		

> Ohhh ok good to know. thanks for the help.



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## da1root

mariomike said:
			
		

> "I want to be Int" Mega-thread
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/12858.75
> 16 pages.


Thank you   My computer at work was being all funky and wouldn't let me open more than one Navy.ca window without giving me errors...


----------



## carpeboi

Hi,
Can you please tell me, 
What the remaining DEO ACSO numbers looks like?

Thank you for your time !


----------



## guanin2999

Dear Buck,

I recently applied for as a DEO EME for a local reserve unit, but the recruiter is on vacation and will not be back until the 7th of August. Are the numbers for DEO EMEs separate for Res and Reg? If not, how are the numbers recently?


----------



## The Stone Raft

Buck,

Long time lurker first time poster, thanks for all the information. I phoned the recruiting centre last week and asked them where my application was at. They said I was placed on the merit list for DEO MARS officer in May, I wasn't notified. I gleaned from the previous posts that there were selections for DEO MARS in June and July and I'm going to assume I wasn't selected if I haven't heard anything as of yet.


----------



## wnhan

Hi Buck,

Similar to the previous poster by the name of "The Stone Raft", I too was placed on the competition/merit list back in May. I was told by my local recruitment center that the selection date for Construction Engineering Officers was July 5th under the DEO plan and I also have not heard back. As such, I am assuming that I was not selected. As per your most up to date information, could you please tell me how many spots remain open for this trade under the DEO entry plan and when the next selection date is for this fiscal year?

Kindest regards,
wnhan


----------



## da1root

carpeboi said:
			
		

> What the remaining DEO ACSO numbers looks like?


As of the information available to me at this moment there are just under 50% of the positions remaining for DEO ACSO.




			
				guanin2999 said:
			
		

> I recently applied for as a DEO EME for a local reserve unit, but the recruiter is on vacation and will not be back until the 7th of August. Are the numbers for DEO EMEs separate for Res and Reg? If not, how are the numbers recently?


The numbers are different for Regular and Reserve.  Army Reserve Units are in charge of their own recruiting and I do not have information at my disposal for Reserve Numbers.




			
				The Stone Raft said:
			
		

> Long time lurker first time poster, thanks for all the information. I phoned the recruiting centre last week and asked them where my application was at. They said I was placed on the merit list for DEO MARS officer in May, I wasn't notified. I gleaned from the previous posts that there were selections for DEO MARS in June and July and I'm going to assume I wasn't selected if I haven't heard anything as of yet.


You are correct in that you would be informed if you were chosen, with that said - don't loose hope, according to the numbers available to me at this time there are still over 60% of the positions remaining for DEO MARS.




			
				wnhan said:
			
		

> Similar to the previous poster by the name of "The Stone Raft", I too was placed on the competition/merit list back in May. I was told by my local recruitment center that the selection date for Construction Engineering Officers was July 5th under the DEO plan and I also have not heard back. As such, I am assuming that I was not selected. As per your most up to date information, could you please tell me how many spots remain open for this trade under the DEO entry plan and when the next selection date is for this fiscal year?


Delays in being informed of being selected can occur, but not normally by 3 weeks.  The information available to me at this time is that there are still roughly 70% DEO Construction Engingeer positions remaining.

Please keep in mind, that as always, your recruiting centre is the best source of information on your file - I simply provide general information information.


----------



## The Stone Raft

Thanks Buck,

The waiting game is tough, I'm trying to hold off on pulling the trigger on paying for some M.Eng classes and renting a new apartment until the end of August which I'm assuming would be the time frame that I'd hear if I was selected in the first week of August.  I've put my back up plan into play just incase the Navy falls through.  Your general information has been more helpful. One more question, your position in the queue changes every selection in comparison to the other candidates, is that correct? 

Regards


----------



## mrswoodca

_"One more question, your position in the queue changes every selection in comparison to the other candidates, is that correct?"_

This has been answered before, on many different treads.  But yes, you will move up and down the list as other Candidates are added to the list based on what their overall scores are


----------



## mariomike

mrswoodca said:
			
		

> _"One more question, your position in the queue changes every selection in comparison to the other candidates, is that correct?"_
> 
> This has been answered before, on many different treads.



Competition List Questions (formally called Merit List) [MERGED]  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12776.0

Merit List
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca++merit&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=PfyBWfWlMc6fXoGzucgI&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## The Stone Raft

Thank again for all the information mario and mrswood!

https://www.google.ca/search?site=&source=hp&q=how+to+stop+being+passive+agressive&oq=how+to+stop+being+passive+agressive&gs_l=psy-ab.3..0i10k1l4.994.6011.0.6138.38.21.0.0.0.0.419.2784.2-7j2j1.10.0....0...1.1.64.psy-ab..28.10.2782.0..0j35i39k1.XSyDhYJnIrs

Regards,


----------



## jollibee

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> The numbers available to me today are that over 50% of the DEO MARS positions remain open and just over 25% of the DEO AEC positions remain open.



Hello Buck_HRA and anyone else who may have an input,

I have applied for AEC and about 3 weeks ago it was indicated to me that my application is awaiting an air factor - which _usually takes 2-3 months_. Furthermore, I was told by the processing clerk that she knows that_ the RMO has my file and is reviewing it_. After all this _it would be forwarded for selection/competition for an offer_.

Would you agree with her time estimate of 2-3 months? Also, how busy are military counsellors (with Captain ranking)? I was interviewed by a military counsellor but the follow-up was made by the processing clerk. Somehow this confused me as to who would be best to contact if I wanted to follow-up on my application. Basically I want to get an idea how competitive my application is and if so when might I expect to start should I sign the offer.

Your response would be appreciated.

Have a great day!


----------



## da1root

jollibee said:
			
		

> Would you agree with her time estimate of 2-3 months?


Sounds about right, your  most trusted source of information the recruiting centre you're enrolling at.  While I have an intimate knowledge of the recruiting centre, I do not work at a CFRC so if they're estimating a return timeline of 2-3 months - then it's probably 2-3 months.



			
				jollibee said:
			
		

> Also, how busy are military counsellors (with Captain ranking)?


Depends on the CFRC - I imagine the MCC in Toronto is likely ALOT more busy than the MCC in Cornerbrook.  It also depends on time of year; sometimes they're busier than other times.



			
				jollibee said:
			
		

> who would be best to contact if I wanted to follow-up on my application


Unless someone has stated "contact me if you have follow up questions" you are best to contact the CFRC main phone number where you are recruiting through.
http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruiter-110


----------



## colinreid16

Hello Buck,

I have applied for Aerospace Control Officer DEO. I just wanted some advice beyond based on and beyond what I've heard from recruitment centre emails and phone calls. 

The last email I received mentioned this: 

"Thank you for your interest in joining the Canadian Armed Forces. The CAF is proud to be an employer of choice for many Canadians. We receive a high volume of applications for many of our occupations. This includes the one(s) you have selected.  As a result, your file has been placed on a temporary hold for further processing."

Upon receiving this email I immediately called the recruitment centre in Ottawa and they told me that my file is in good standing, a good application...simply that it is very slow at the moment in terms of interview/medicals. I was told I am Phase "Ready Stage 2" and it is simply a matter of receiving the go ahead from Borden to further process my file. 

I am going against my girlfriends advice as she says to stay off the forums and just wait it out. I just want to know your perspective on what I've been told as you have great knowledge in the application/recruitment area. 

Timeline wise:  

I passed ACST for AEC in mid April. 
The further processing email was early July. 


Thank you for your time sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo99

Hey Buck,

Would you happen to know how many positions for ACS TECH are left ?

Thanks again for all the help


----------



## da1root

colinreid16 said:
			
		

> Hello Buck,
> 
> I have applied for Aerospace Control Officer DEO. I just wanted some advice beyond based on and beyond what I've heard from recruitment centre emails and phone calls.
> 
> The last email I received mentioned this:
> 
> "Thank you for your interest in joining the Canadian Armed Forces. The CAF is proud to be an employer of choice for many Canadians. We receive a high volume of applications for many of our occupations. This includes the one(s) you have selected.  As a result, your file has been placed on a temporary hold for further processing."
> 
> Upon receiving this email I immediately called the recruitment centre in Ottawa and they told me that my file is in good standing, a good application...simply that it is very slow at the moment in terms of interview/medicals. I was told I am Phase "Ready Stage 2" and it is simply a matter of receiving the go ahead from Borden to further process my file.
> 
> I am going against my girlfriends advice as she says to stay off the forums and just wait it out. I just want to know your perspective on what I've been told as you have great knowledge in the application/recruitment area.
> 
> Timeline wise:
> 
> I passed ACST for AEC in mid April.
> The further processing email was early July.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time sir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Processing holds can happen for a variety of reasons.

One is detachment capacity, that is the various CFRCs can only administer so many files at any given time.  So once their capacity is reached all other files are placed on a temporary hold until capacity opens up.

Another reason is that starting this time of year there are less DEO positions remaining open.  What ends up happening is that anyone prior to a certain point in the recruiting process has their file put on hold based on a ratio.  Normally it's a 3:1 or 2:1 ratio, what that means is that if there's still 10 positions open, then they look at where the "closest" 30 files are in relation to the "Competition List", anyone that is not to that point in the process has their file put on hold.

Knowing that the AEC occupation doesn't have very many positions remaining open and the fact that you've stated your file is in "Ready Step 2" I would be willing to bet that the reason for your hold is the 2nd reason I stated above.


----------



## da1root

Theo99 said:
			
		

> Hey Buck,
> 
> Would you happen to know how many positions for ACS TECH are left ?
> 
> Thanks again for all the help


As of today's date, for ACS Tech (Unskilled) there are approximately 80% of the positions still open for selection.


----------



## colinreid16

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Processing holds can happen for a variety of reasons.
> 
> One is detachment capacity, that is the various CFRCs can only administer so many files at any given time.  So once their capacity is reached all other files are placed on a temporary hold until capacity opens up.
> 
> Another reason is that starting this time of year there are less DEO positions remaining open.  What ends up happening is that anyone prior to a certain point in the recruiting process has their file put on hold based on a ratio.  Normally it's a 3:1 or 2:1 ratio, what that means is that if there's still 10 positions open, then they look at where the "closest" 30 files are in relation to the "Competition List", anyone that is not to that point in the process has their file put on hold.
> 
> Knowing that the AEC occupation doesn't have very many positions remaining open and the fact that you've stated your file is in "Ready Step 2" I would be willing to bet that the reason for your hold is the 2nd reason I stated above.




And if I am most likely situated in the 2nd scenario, you would assume I may not be selected during this AEC selection period? 

If that be the case, when is the next selection? 

Thank you Buck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titicboom

Greetings,

 Looking for information on Aerospace Control Operator.  Are the next selection dates set and how many positions are still available for this year?

Thank you


----------



## da1root

colinreid16 said:
			
		

> And if I am most likely situated in the 2nd scenario, you would assume I may not be selected during this AEC selection period?
> If that be the case, when is the next selection?


For anyone that is placed on hold because they are not far enough in the process they likely won't be removed from that "hold" until the CAF starts processing files for the 2018/2019 recruiting year.



			
				Titicboom said:
			
		

> Looking for information on Aerospace Control Operator.  Are the next selection dates set and how many positions are still available for this year?


As of today's date, for Aeorspace Control Op there are approximately 75% of the positions still open for selection.


----------



## FinnO25

Hey Buck, so I was informed the other week there that I was on the Ready for Competition list. I am just wondering how long does one stay on this list until being moved to the actual Merit List? I do know that there is selection on the 16th and the 30th of this month. I am just hoping to be moved over, but basically I just wanna know what the deal is with the "Ready For Comp List".


----------



## Mcyn

Hi Everyone , 
I was also told sélection dates were on 16 August ... But the best thing happened this am !! I got a position offered  as Med Tech and Will be swearing in  october 3rd and i Will be in St-Jean on october 14th 2017 20h max (hihi) on a french Platoon . See you soon


----------



## weltgeist

Hey Buck, 

Has the august DEO selection happened, to your knowledge? I've called my recruitment center and they've said that there haven't been many selections happening, so I'm wondering if there is going to be one large one soonish.


----------



## da1root

Sorry for my recent hiatus on this thread; I've been sick and today is my first day back online.  With that said onto some answers...



			
				FinnO25 said:
			
		

> Hey Buck, so I was informed the other week there that I was on the Ready for Competition list. I am just wondering how long does one stay on this list until being moved to the actual Merit List? I do know that there is selection on the 16th and the 30th of this month. I am just hoping to be moved over, but basically I just wanna know what the deal is with the "Ready For Comp List".



As soon as you are "Ready for Competition List" you will be moved into the "Competition List" at the next Selection.  Just prior to the Selection happening, the CFRG HQ Selections Team goes through the "Ready for Competition List" individuals and does a final check of their file and then moves them to the "Competition List" as long as everything is ok.  If there is an issue they let the CFRC know and the CFRC in turn contacts you to get the information that is required.



			
				Mcyn said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone ,
> I was also told sélection dates were on 16 August ... But the best thing happened this am !! I got a position offered  as Med Tech and Will be swearing in  october 3rd and i Will be in St-Jean on october 14th 2017 20h max (hihi) on a french Platoon . See you soon



Congrats on your Offer of Employment.  Best of luck on BMQ!



			
				weltgeist said:
			
		

> Has the august DEO selection happened, to your knowledge? I've called my recruitment center and they've said that there haven't been many selections happening, so I'm wondering if there is going to be one large one soonish.



From the information available to me at the moment, an August DEO Selection has not occurred yet. The tentative date for the August Selection was moved to 23-Aug-17; please keep in mind that it can take 7-10 business days from a Selection date for a CFRC to receive notification that someone in their Area has been selected.


----------



## Daishi

So I was informed by email that my airfactor of 4was finally granted on July 31st...... After submitting everything in early march, which held up my application for MARS and AEC. Hopefully now my file is marked as ready and I get a coveted job offer sometime soon.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Buck,

Any idea on the numbers for comms rsrch ops needed still?

Cheers.


----------



## da1root

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Any idea on the numbers for comms rsrch ops needed still?



Approximately 50% of the Projected Intake for FY 17/18 is still remaining as of today's date for Comm Rsch (Unskilled)


----------



## CmbtEngr21

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Approximately 50% of the Projected Intake for FY 17/18 is still remaining as of today's date for Comm Rsch (Unskilled)



Would you happen to have any idea for Combat Engineer / Artillery?? 

Thanks


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Approximately 50% of the Projected Intake for FY 17/18 is still remaining as of today's date for Comm Rsch (Unskilled)



Thanks Buck.


----------



## andychun1216

Hello Buck,

Is there any updated news on ROTP Pilot selection dates and open spots?

Thanks!


----------



## da1root

andychun1216 said:
			
		

> Is there any updated news on ROTP Pilot selection dates and open spots?



As far as I've been informed the ROTP Campaign for 2017/2018 is now closed and no further offers will be generated.  
With that said, double check with your CFRC to find out where you are in the process.


----------



## nearp

Hi Buck,

I was wondering if the tentative selection on Aug 23rd for DEO Pilot went ahead as planned ? And if there are still spots available ?

Thank you in advance for your time!


----------



## Roger123

Deo Pilot, AEC, ACSO candidate here. Also curious to the next round of air operations selection dates and estimate of remaining spots. Hope the purported August 23rd selection date was pushed back ( recently being put up for selection this week has nothing to do with that  [ )


----------



## AbhorrentFeast

Hello Buck,

Could you let me know how many available positions are remaining for Artillery DEO? I was just place on the competition list this week.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## da1root

I'm out of office until Oct 4 and cannot give remaining positions available until after that date.
For the tentative selection in August, it got pushed back to 30-Sep and I believe the CFRC's are just receiving notice today & tomorrow of people within their CFRC that were selected.


----------



## kevinring

Hi Buck,
I hope that you can see my post when you come back. I applied for DEO AERE position. My file is in Ottawa, and my career counsellor does not work at Ottawa location any more.  I have been waiting for 5 months since I successfully competed the interview. I Could you give me some information or advice. Thank you.


----------



## da1root

Hello Kevin,
The email address for CFRC Ottawa is info.ottawa@forces.gc.ca - if you're not sure who is in charge of your file anymore please send them to an email to determine where you are in the process and who has control of your file right now.


----------



## kevinring

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Hello Kevin,
> The email address for CFRC Ottawa is info.ottawa@forces.gc.ca - if you're not sure who is in charge of your file anymore please send them to an email to determine where you are in the process and who has control of your file right now.



Hi Buck,

Thank you for your suggestion, and I really appreciate it. I will write an email to the CFRC Ottawa to check the status of my profile and ask for who manages my file. May I know if the trade for AERE is still open or closed for this year? Thank you.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

kevinring said:
			
		

> Hi Buck,
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion, and I really appreciate it. I will write an email to the CFRC Ottawa to check the status of my profile and ask for who manages my file. May I know if the trade for AERE is still open or closed for this year? Thank you.






			
				Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> I'm out of office until Oct 4 and cannot give remaining positions available until after that date.


----------



## FinnO25

Hey Buck, when you are back in office on the 4th could you please let me know how many spots remain open for infantry?
Thanks!


----------



## patelh35

Are there specific selection dates for the SEELM plan? I submiting a CT to Physiotherapy Officer since I just started a MPT program and was just curious how long I should be expecting to wait. Thanks!


----------



## mechabot

Hi,

I just found out I'm on the competition list since Aug 1st for DEO EME. I was wondering if my file would've gone through any selection periods yet and if EME would also be part of the Sept-30 selection you mentioned previously.

Thanks.


----------



## Theo99

Just wondering, have any of you fellow applicants received any job offers from the latest selection with AF maintainer trades (AVN,ACS,AVS) as your choices? 

Good luck to everyone with your applications


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Theo99 said:
			
		

> Just wondering, have any of you fellow applicants received any job offers from the latest selection with AF maintainer trades (AVN,ACS,AVS) as your choices?
> 
> Good luck to everyone with your applications



Contact your CFRC and ask for an update and see what they say. If not, don't worry, the next selection is tomorrow.


----------



## SteviePete

Hello, I got an email one week ago saying that I was currently on the competition list awaiting selection. Does anybody have the selection dates for Infantry 2017? 
   I applied last year on October 20th, everything is done and I'm so close it's really hard to be patient at this point haha. 
   If anybody has any info that would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Roger123

Hey SteviePete,

Was the email notifying you of your status on the competition list sent to you by the Canadian Forces Recruiting Group ( CFRG ) or your file manager? I was notified by my file manager that my application was complete and sent to CFRG for selection purposes, but have not received a confirmation email of my status on the competition list. This was towards the end of August, so about one month ago.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

SteviePete said:
			
		

> Hello, I got an email one week ago saying that I was currently on the competition list awaiting selection. Does anybody have the selection dates for Infantry 2017?
> I applied last year on October 20th, everything is done and I'm so close it's really hard to be patient at this point haha.
> If anybody has any info that would be much appreciated. Thanks!



Selection dates for NCM trades happen twice a month according to Buck, our recruiting guru here. That being said, today was the last selection period for this month, so maybe within the next week you might get a call. Hard to say without knowing the numbers they need and your place on the competition list.


----------



## wnhan

Concerning the trade of Construction Engineering Officer under the DEO entry plan, the past 2-3 selection boards have been pushed back and basically never occurred. I went to my local CFRC on Friday, September, 22, 2017 and they confirmed that the most recent selection board in August also never occurred and that there are still 7 positions open under the DEO entry plan. Previous to this visit, they have always been able to provide me with a future date for the next selection date. Unfortunately, during this one, the responding agent stated that their system had "no information available at this time" regarding the next selection date. If anyone has any info on this, could you please let me know? Thank you in advance and good luck on being selected.


----------



## Roger123

Hello all,
    Received an email from my file manger today notifying me that I am on the competition. To wnhan, he echoed the same statement. He did not have any information pertaining to selection dates, which in my case, are in regards to Pilot, ACSO and AEC occupations. He said this was partly due to the majority of the BMOQ spots being filled until January. Good luck to all in regards to selection, whenever they may occur :


----------



## wnhan

Hi Roger123,

What did you mean when you stated that "He said this was partly due to the majority of the BMOQ spots being filled until January"? I do not know how to interpret this statement. Do you mean that the recruiting centers have no knowledge about the next selection dates because the majority of the spots for the BMOQ scheduled for January 2018 have been filled? If yes, does this suggest that the selection dates will only take place for the next BMOQ scheduled after January 2018? Please clarify if you have further details. It would be greatly appreciated.

Kindest regards,
wnhan


----------



## Roger123

Hey wnhan,
    Cant really explain it much further since that is essentially what he stated as to the partial reason he does not have up to date selection date information. I should have asked him if they are still taking people for my three positions this fiscal year. Did you ask if they are still selecting people for Construction EO under DEO? Any explanation that I further try to provide would be pure speculation on my part, and I do not want to mislead people on the forum. 

Cheers,

Roger123


----------



## nearp

wnhan said:
			
		

> Hi Roger123,
> 
> What did you mean when you stated that "He said this was partly due to the majority of the BMOQ spots being filled until January"? I do not know how to interpret this statement. Do you mean that the recruiting centers have no knowledge about the next selection dates because the majority of the spots for the BMOQ scheduled for January 2018 have been filled? If yes, does this suggest that the selection dates will only take place for the next BMOQ scheduled after January 2018? Please clarify if you have further details. It would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Kindest regards,
> wnhan



Just to add to this - I spoke with my file manager earlier in Sept. - they indicated that the next BMOQ that was to be loaded is March 12, 2018 as the January one was pretty well full. The file manager did indicate there may be spots that open up for January depending on declined offers - but stressed to not count/plan on this.


----------



## Roger123

Thanks for the information nearp. Its a bummer that I likely won't be loaded on the January 2018 BMOQ course ( my targeted start date) and my process from application to BMOQ start date is extended by at least another 3 months. On the bright side, it represents an additional 3 month opportunity to get in better shape. Good luck everyone!


----------



## nearp

@Roger123: No problem ! Goodluck with your application !

Hi Buck,

I was wondering if you could confirm if the September selection date for DEO occurred (specifically for DEO - Pilot) ? My file manager indicated earlier in September, that there was a tentative date scheduled for the end of Sept - however I've seen others posting above suggesting that their respective CFRCs were unaware of any upcoming selection dates. Thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## da1root

kevinring said:
			
		

> May I know if the trade for AERE is still open or closed for this year?


AERE is still open, approximately 40% of the positions remain open as of today's date.



			
				FinnO25 said:
			
		

> Hey Buck, when you are back in office on the 4th could you please let me know how many spots remain open for infantry?
> Thanks!


As of today's date approx. 35% Infantry and 48% of Infantry Officer remain open for selection.



			
				patelh35 said:
			
		

> Are there specific selection dates for the SEELM plan? I submiting a CT to Physiotherapy Officer since I just started a MPT program and was just curious how long I should be expecting to wait. Thanks!


CT's are controlled by DMCPG 5; as such information on their selection dates are not available to me.  I've not seen any comments on here from anyone that works in DMCPG 5, but as part of your process you will be assigned a broker who will deal with your file.  You should query this question directly to that person once you have a POC.




			
				SteviePete said:
			
		

> Hello, I got an email one week ago saying that I was currently on the competition list awaiting selection. Does anybody have the selection dates for Infantry 2017?
> I applied last year on October 20th, everything is done and I'm so close it's really hard to be patient at this point haha.
> If anybody has any info that would be much appreciated. Thanks!



Selections occur twice a month (on average) for NCM occupations until such time as the occupation is closed for the year, and at the moment approx 35% of Infantry positions remain open.



			
				Roger123 said:
			
		

> Hey SteviePete,
> 
> Was the email notifying you of your status on the competition list sent to you by the Canadian Forces Recruiting Group ( CFRG ) or your file manager? I was notified by my file manager that my application was complete and sent to CFRG for selection purposes, but have not received a confirmation email of my status on the competition list. This was towards the end of August, so about one month ago.



You will not receive notification from CFRG about your file being on the selection list.  Once you are notified by your file manager that you are on the selection list, the next communication won't be until you have been selected and your CFRC has an offer of employment for you.



			
				wnhan said:
			
		

> Concerning the trade of Construction Engineering Officer under the DEO entry plan, the past 2-3 selection boards have been pushed back and basically never occurred. I went to my local CFRC on Friday, September, 22, 2017 and they confirmed that the most recent selection board in August also never occurred and that there are still 7 positions open under the DEO entry plan. Previous to this visit, they have always been able to provide me with a future date for the next selection date. Unfortunately, during this one, the responding agent stated that their system had "no information available at this time" regarding the next selection date. If anyone has any info on this, could you please let me know? Thank you in advance and good luck on being selected.



I'm not sure who you were speaking with but the selection for August did occur; in fact some people for the occupations I take care of were selected.  Please note that there is a difference between no one in a certain occupation being selected vice a selection not occurring.  During the monthly DEO selections there are times when occupations do not get selected for a variety of reasons; one of the main ones is if there aren't enough people on the merit list to make a selection fair and transparent (although there are other reasons as well).

GENERAL RESPONSE

Selections for all enrollment plans with the exception of ROTP continue to be ongoing on a monthly (or twice a month basis).  Yes it's true that BMOQ are now January & March 2018; however this does not stop selections from occuring.  The only time selections will cease is when an occupation is filled for the year; and at the moment there are still quite a few officer occupations that are not at "0" remaining for the year.


----------



## mechabot

Hi Buck,

I'm currently on the competition list for EME DEO. Could you please let me know how big the list is for the position, how many spots are left, and if there was anyone picked during a selection for EME recently?

Thanks,


----------



## wnhan

Hi Buck,

Thanks for the updates! Since you know that some applicants were selected in August for various trades, could you please tell me how many spots are currently open and when the next selection board is scheduled to take place for DEO Construction Engineering Officer? 

Also, thank you for educating me that "there is a difference between no one in a certain occupation being selected vice a selection not occurring" and that "there are times when occupations do not get selected for a variety of reasons; one of the main ones is if there aren't enough people on the merit list to make a selection fair and transparent (although there are other reasons as well)". Based upon this, could you please tell me if my trade has enough applicants on the competition list? From my previous contacts with my local CFRC, this trade does not receive many applicants relative to other trades.

Kindest regards,
wnhan


----------



## patrickciappara

I applied early September online; my CFAT was on file from a previous application, and completed the TSD and MOST September 21 for DEO MARS. I am awaiting an email for my medical and interview dates. As far as I understood the explanation these times are connected to the selection periods. Could one of our resident gurus confirm this? Also would anyone know if/how many DEO MARS positions are still available for the current recruiting year?


----------



## da1root

mechabot said:
			
		

> I'm currently on the competition list for EME DEO. Could you please let me know how big the list is for the position, how many spots are left, and if there was anyone picked during a selection for EME recently?



Information on how many people are on the competition is not released; this is because right now it could be 100 and in 5 minutes it could be 120 and 10 minutes later it could be down to 90.  People are being added and in some cases removed (due to selection or individuals no longer being interested in the CAF, or other reasons).  So because the information changes the total number of people on the merit list is not released. There are approximately 70% of the EME positions remaining as of today's date and the last date someone was selected for EME was in July.



			
				wnhan said:
			
		

> Hi Buck,
> 
> Thanks for the updates! Since you know that some applicants were selected in August for various trades, could you please tell me how many spots are currently open and when the next selection board is scheduled to take place for DEO Construction Engineering Officer?
> 
> Also, thank you for educating me that "there is a difference between no one in a certain occupation being selected vice a selection not occurring" and that "there are times when occupations do not get selected for a variety of reasons; one of the main ones is if there aren't enough people on the merit list to make a selection fair and transparent (although there are other reasons as well)". Based upon this, could you please tell me if my trade has enough applicants on the competition list? From my previous contacts with my local CFRC, this trade does not receive many applicants relative to other trades.
> 
> Kindest regards,
> wnhan



There are still approximately 70% of positions remaining as of today's date.  For Constr Eng; the other factor in selection dates is that individuals must complete BMOQ & BMOQ(L) prior to their trade course and the trade course runs May to Aug; so selections generally occur in timing that people will be loaded on those courses in time to be able to go onto their occupational training.  This is part of the "other reasons" category that I mention.  



			
				patrickciappara said:
			
		

> I applied early September online; my CFAT was on file from a previous application, and completed the TSD and MOST September 21 for DEO MARS. I am awaiting an email for my medical and interview dates. As far as I understood the explanation these times are connected to the selection periods. Could one of our resident gurus confirm this? Also would anyone know if/how many DEO MARS positions are still available for the current recruiting year?



The times are connected to selection periods, what the current push is and how much processing capacity a Recruiting Centre has.  If the current push is for NCM's than a Recruiting Centre will need to process NCM's for Interviews & Medicals and if all their spots get filled up with those applicants, than any other applicant will need to wait until capacity opens back up.

As of today's date there are approximately 60% of the MARS DEO positions remaining.


----------



## patrickciappara

Thank you Buck for such a quick response. This may be pushing my luck but would you happen to have any information on the next selection date for DEO MARS?


----------



## Theo99

Hey Buck,

Would you happen to know how many positions remain for this fiscal year for ACS TECH Semiskilled/Unskilled?

Thanks again


----------



## Trueprince2

I submitted my application September 29th and got an email back October 2nd saying I've been selected for further proccsing, any idea on when I'll go to basic based on that info and I applied to be a supply tech


----------



## Roger123

Good day BuckHRA, 

Would be interested to the know the number of remaining spots this fiscal year for Pilot, ACSO and AEC for DEO and of any known up coming selection dates. Thanks


----------



## Kevin26

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> AERE is still open, approximately 40% of the positions remain open as of today's date.



Hi Buck,

Thank you for posting this information. Do you know when the next selection for AERE will take place? Are there any trade specific factors which affect the time and frequency of AERE selections?

Thank you


----------



## da1root

Theo99 said:
			
		

> Would you happen to know how many positions remain for this fiscal year for ACS TECH Semiskilled/Unskilled?


Approx 33% positions remain open for ACS Tech as of today's date.



			
				Roger123 said:
			
		

> Good day BuckHRA,
> 
> Would be interested to the know the number of remaining spots this fiscal year for Pilot, ACSO and AEC for DEO and of any known up coming selection dates. Thanks



Approx 46% positions remain open for PLT as of today's date.
Approx 33% positions remain open for ACSO as of today's date.
Approx 25% positions remain open for AEC as of today's date.

GENERAL RESPONSE

In regards to dates: https://navy.ca/forums/threads/125930.0
This is going to be the most specific I will be.  I don't give specific dates as then people expect that if a selection occurs on 5 Oct that they'll be told on 6 Oct and this is not the case.  For any future requests for "actual dates" I will respond with that link, many factors play a role in whether a selection occurs; however that link provides information on selection date information on all entry plans.



			
				Trueprince2 said:
			
		

> I submitted my application September 29th and got an email back October 2nd saying I've been selected for further proccsing, any idea on when I'll go to basic based on that info and I applied to be a supply tech



You are at the beginning of the process.  You have to write the CFAT, TSD - do an interview and medical, go through a background check.  Basic Training is awhile away for you yet.  Best of luck in your process


----------



## Roger123

Approx 46% positions remain open for PLT as of today's date.
Approx 33% positions remain open for ACSO as of today's date.
Approx 25% positions remain open for AEC as of today's date.

Thanks for the information, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Trueprince2

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> You are at the beginning of the process.  You have to write the CFAT, TSD - do an interview and medical, go through a background check.  Basic Training is awhile away for you yet.  Best of luck in your process


Is their any times where the process is really fast or anything like that? like do i have any odds of getting in very quickly


----------



## SlickHandzAVN

Hi Buck,

I was debating asking but the unknown got the best of me.  Any intel on the AVN positions?


----------



## da1root

Trueprince2 said:
			
		

> Is their any times where the process is really fast or anything like that? like do i have any odds of getting in very quickly


Processing times vary person by person.  You may not score high on the CFAT or TSD, you may not do well on the Interview, you could have medical issues I don't know about, there could be issues with your Security Clearance: for all of these reasons a recruiter won't tell you how long your application will take.  If you're wanting to get into the Regular Force though it is VERY rare for anyone to get in prior to 6 months from their application date.



			
				SlickHandzAVN said:
			
		

> Hi Buck,
> 
> I was debating asking but the unknown got the best of me.  Any intel on the AVN positions?



For AVN Tech there are approx. 50% of the positions remaining as of today's date.


----------



## Trueprince2

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Processing times vary person by person.  You may not score high on the CFAT or TSD, you may not do well on the Interview, you could have medical issues I don't know about, there could be issues with your Security Clearance: for all of these reasons a recruiter won't tell you how long your application will take.  If you're wanting to get into the Regular Force though it is VERY rare for anyone to get in prior to 6 months from their application date.


Bummer I was expecting to get in quick just kind of got anticipation building up, but anyway the wait will give me more time to get in better shape!
Thanks


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Processing times vary person by person.  You may not score high on the CFAT or TSD, you may not do well on the Interview, you could have medical issues I don't know about, there could be issues with your Security Clearance: for all of these reasons a recruiter won't tell you how long your application will take.  If you're wanting to get into the Regular Force though it is VERY rare for anyone to get in prior to 6 months from their application date.
> 
> For AVN Tech there are approx. 50% of the positions remaining as of today's date.



Hey Buck,

Can I bug you for the numbers for Comm Rsrch Op? Im confused because the Hamilton CFRC Det Commander was away on course so my file has been sitting on their desk for almost 2 months now waiting to get merit listed, yet I see people getting offers from the very same CFRC? Not sure if there are multiple Det Commanders...? Getting pretty frustrated.


----------



## colinreid16

I received a "approved for further processing" email after having my file "on hold" for AEC. I will be getting my interview and medical soon. 

Would they be looking at my file for the next years intake or this year?  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northstar86

Hello Buck, do you know how many spots are left for Med Tech this fiscal year? Thank-you


----------



## mechabot

Hi Buck,

Are remaining DEO positions filled out at the end of the year or are they just readjusted for the following year.

Thanks!


----------



## da1root

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Can I bug you for the numbers for Comm Rsrch Op? Im confused because the Hamilton CFRC Det Commander was away on course so my file has been sitting on their desk for almost 2 months now waiting to get merit listed, yet I see people getting offers from the very same CFRC? Not sure if there are multiple Det Commanders...? Getting pretty frustrated.


Approx 33% of the positions remain open.  I would verify what is sitting with the det Commander; without seeing your file I can't state with 100% certainty, however I would hazard to guess that it's your Reliability Screening that is waiting for the det Commander.  The det Commander is the only person with the authority within each CFRC to sign them.  If the other people already have that completed and were on the Competition List that is why they're getting offers.  There are not multiple det Commanders; each detachment has 1 det Commander - during the months of Sept/Oct the det Commanders have been quite busy due to courses and a Commanders Conference.



			
				colinreid16 said:
			
		

> I received a "approved for further processing" email after having my file "on hold" for AEC. I will be getting my interview and medical soon.
> Would they be looking at my file for the next years intake or this year?


Yes.  So with where we are in the year they're still processing intake for 2017/2018 - however with how late it is in the year your file may not make it to Competition until the 2018/2019 recruiting year.



			
				Northstar86 said:
			
		

> Hello Buck, do you know how many spots are left for Med Tech this fiscal year? Thank-you



Approximately 50% of the positions remain open for Med Tech as of today's date.



			
				mechabot said:
			
		

> Are remaining DEO positions filled out at the end of the year or are they just readjusted for the following year.



In my years of working within Recruiting I don't think I've seen a year where there where unfilled DEO positions by the end of the year; and they didn't do a mass fill. Right now the delay in selecting DEO's is that there are only so many BMOQ positions, so selections are occurring based on priority hiring (i.e. only those with the highest scores are being selected right now).


----------



## Primus

Hi Buck. 

Just curious how many positions are left for Weapons Technician (Land) or is it closed for the year? 
Is April around the time trades reopen for the new year?


----------



## colinreid16

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Yes.  So with where we are in the year they're still processing intake for 2017/2018 - however with how late it is in the year your file may not make it to Competition until the 2018/2019 recruiting year.



Thank you again Buck!
Just a follow-up question;  when does 2017/18 end and 18/19 begin. I'm assuming when 2017/18 positions are filled. I'm just hoping to receive a close estimate as to where I may be situated in the selection periods. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Q.Lamb

colinreid16 said:
			
		

> Thank you again Buck!
> Just a follow-up question;  when does 2017/18 end and 18/19 begin. I'm assuming when 2017/18 positions are filled. I'm just hoping to receive a close estimate as to where I may be situated in the selection periods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm pretty sure that CAF operates on a fiscal year of April 1st- March 31


----------



## colinreid16

Q.Lamb said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that CAF operates on a fiscal year of April 1st- March 31



Thank you, Q.Lamb!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simplysecond

Hi Everyone, 

I was just wondering if anyone has any information on the amount of DEO MARS positions left for this selection period. I am currently on the National Competition List and have been there for some time with out any change in my status. 

Thanks


----------



## UnderSeaD

Hi Simply,

The last update I received from my recruiting centre in late September was that 32 of 50 spots remain open for DEO MARS for this fiscal year. No change in the numbers since May according to my recruiting centre. I've seen posts from 6 or 7 others awaiting MARS selection, myself included, during this time. All we can do is be patient. Best of luck going forward.


----------



## da1root

Primus said:
			
		

> Just curious how many positions are left for Weapons Technician (Land) or is it closed for the year?
> Is April around the time trades reopen for the new year?



Weapons Tech is closed for the year.  Normally Recruiting gets it's new numbers in late December/early January and starts processing by end January/early February (depending on occupation/entry plan).



			
				colinreid16 said:
			
		

> Just a follow-up question;  when does 2017/18 end and 18/19 begin. I'm assuming when 2017/18 positions are filled. I'm just hoping to receive a close estimate as to where I may be situated in the selection periods.



The Canadian Armed Forces operates on the Fiscal Year, the same as the Federal Government, so 2017/2018 ends on 31-Mar-18 and 2018/2019 starts on 1-Apr-18.  Someone could be picked in February though for 2018/2019 but their enrollment date wouldn't be until after 1-April-18



			
				simplysecond said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if anyone has any information on the amount of DEO MARS positions left for this selection period. I am currently on the National Competition List and have been there for some time with out any change in my status.



As of today's date there are approximately 50% of the positions remaining for MARS DEO.  And there has been some selected since May.


----------



## UnderSeaD

Hi Buck,

Thanks for the corrected information regarding DEO MARS. Much appreciated.


----------



## colinreid16

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> The Canadian Armed Forces operates on the Fiscal Year, the same as the Federal Government, so 2017/2018 ends on 31-Mar-18 and 2018/2019 starts on 1-Apr-18.  Someone could be picked in February though for 2018/2019 but their enrollment date wouldn't be until after 1-April-18



Thank You for the clarification, Buck_HRA. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Primus

Thanks for the info Buck. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Falsey87

Hey Buck,

I called 2-3 weeks ago, ive been told there were selection on 29th Sept. and 16th Oct. for Steward, i got no call yet  Do you know if by now its more likely to go to spring or can i expect a call any time ? 

Thanks!  :cowboy:


----------



## Keys_13

Hey Buck,

Just a quick question. 

I recently got on the comp list on the first week of October. Would you currently know how many open slots are available for FSA and based on your comment from one of your answer below, does that mean the next job offer rounds are going to happen in late December/ early January?


"Normally Recruiting gets it's new numbers in late December/early January and starts processing by end January/early February (depending on occupation/entry plan)." ---> One of your answers.

Thanks


----------



## da1root

Falsey87 said:
			
		

> Hey Buck,
> 
> I called 2-3 weeks ago, ive been told there were selection on 29th Sept. and 16th Oct. for Steward, i got no call yet  Do you know if by now its more likely to go to spring or can i expect a call any time ?
> 
> Thanks!  :cowboy:



I'm not aware of a selection that occured on 16 Oct for NCM's.  With that said there are approx 20% of steward positions remaining as of today's date.  Please note that when you receive a 'projected' selection date from the CFRC (or anyone else) this is purely a projected date and the selection can be moved or cancelled for a multitude of reasons. When selections do occur you should wait 1-2 weeks from the selection date to be informed.  The selection date is the day that the selection board sits and picks who will receive an offer; there is still a massive amount of work to occur between that stage and when the applicant is actually given their offer.



			
				Keys_13 said:
			
		

> Hey Buck,
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> I recently got on the comp list on the first week of October. Would you currently know how many open slots are available for FSA and based on your comment from one of your answer below, does that mean the next job offer rounds are going to happen in late December/ early January?
> 
> 
> "Normally Recruiting gets it's new numbers in late December/early January and starts processing by end January/early February (depending on occupation/entry plan)." ---> One of your answers.
> 
> Thanks



Almost 40% of the FSA positions are still open as of today's date.  The statement that you've quoted is in relation to next year's numbers (i.e. when a occupation reaches 0 remaining, when do the numbers come out for the next year); not in relation to occupations that still have openings for this year.

Cheers,
Buck


----------



## Harsheth5

Hello floks,
I am in competition list from the beginning of Sept for Infantry DEO. Is anybody got a call for Infantry DEO recently? Recruiters told me there are many openings and I have a very good chance for the selection but I still did not receive any offers. I was curious,  what can be the possible reasons, my selection is been hold off, can anybody advise me?
Please and Thanks


----------



## glassnight

> I am in competition list from the beginning of Sept for Infantry DEO. Is anybody got a call for Infantry DEO recently? Recruiters told me there are many openings and I have a very good chance for the selection but I still did not receive any offers. I was curious,  what can be the possible reasons, my selection is been hold off, can anybody advise me?



"Selections for all enrollment plans with the exception of ROTP continue to be ongoing on a monthly (or twice a month basis).  Yes it's true that BMOQ are now January & March 2018; however this does not stop selections from occurring.  The only time selections will cease is when an occupation is filled for the year; and at the moment there are still quite a few officer occupations that are not at "0" remaining for the year"

"In my years of working within Recruiting I don't think I've seen a year where there where unfilled DEO positions by the end of the year; and they didn't do a mass fill. Right now the delay in selecting DEO's is that there are only so many BMOQ positions, so selections are occurring based on priority hiring (i.e. only those with the highest scores are being selected right now)."

Those are two quotes from Buck's answer 2 pages above. I pay close attention to his responds. HE IS AWESOME!


----------



## QuintusCato

Hello,

Do we have any information regarding crewman selection dates and numbers? Thanks.


----------



## da1root

QuintusCato said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Do we have any information regarding crewman selection dates and numbers? Thanks.



For dates please make sure to review the sticky threads part of this forum; however I posted this response on Page 61



			
				Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> GENERAL RESPONSE
> 
> In regards to dates: https://navy.ca/forums/threads/125930.0
> This is going to be the most specific I will be.  I don't give specific dates as then people expect that if a selection occurs on 5 Oct that they'll be told on 6 Oct and this is not the case.  For any future requests for "actual dates" I will respond with that link, many factors play a role in whether a selection occurs; however that link provides information on selection date information on all entry plans.



Numbers:
As of today's date there are approx. 40% of the Crewman positions that remain open. 

Cheers


----------



## patrickciappara

I received an email response from the General Customer Service address at Intake Management the other day which included the following information: "The date of **-Dec-2017 is the projected date to have the second half of your processing completed." Would anyone have more information regarding exactly what this means?

Applying DEO MARS, Started process Sept. 11, 17. CFAT, TSD and MOST done. The above info was included in response to a question I had when I replied to the approved for further processing email indicating that an appointment for medical/interview would be coming soon.


----------



## BCstangWA

thanks everyone for the help, it was a long process. Just have a strong heart, believe in yourself, and you'll do great. Godbless everyone! If anyone needs help with the CFAT just message me.  :remembrance:


----------



## Tollis

Are there still any HRA positions for the year?


----------



## da1root

Tollis said:
			
		

> Are there still any HRA positions for the year?



As of today's date there are approx 50% of the HRA (Unskilled) positions remaining.


----------



## LivingTheDream

Hello Folks,

First of all, I would like to thank all contributors to this site who take time and patience to supply us, applicants, with useful information while explaining the process in detail. I have been paying attention to this forum for the past few months now, and it has been very helpful.

I have a couple questions that other DEO applicants may find of interest.

1. Selection dates for DEO MARS - I realize that about a month and a half ago there was a reply from Buck_HRA saying that about 50% of MARS openings are still outstanding for this year. My overall feeling on this specialization is that there hasn't been much happening with MARS selections since pretty much July 2017. Maybe, a few isolated candidates got selected here and there, but overall, not a whole lot of activity. Considering that there is only 1/3 of the fiscal 2017/2018 left, is there an anticipation for an upcoming largish selection any time soon? By researching this forum, I found an indication that in 2016, there was a MARS selection around end of November - early December. I wonder if a similar thing going to happen this year. Any information on the subject will be highly appreciated  :nod:

2. Selection dates and # of openings for DEO MSEO - I am aware that this is a very small specialization, but I listed it as my first choice. Any information on openings for Marine Systems Engineering Officers left for the year or possible selection dates would be great to know.

Thank you!


----------



## da1root

Living the Dream said:
			
		

> Hello Folks,
> 
> First of all, I would like to thank all contributors to this site who take time and patience to supply us, applicants, with useful information while explaining the process in detail. I have been paying attention to this forum for the past few months now, and it has been very helpful.
> 
> I have a couple questions that other DEO applicants may find of interest.
> 
> 1. Selection dates for DEO MARS - I realize that about a month and a half ago there was a reply from Buck_HRA saying that about 50% of MARS openings are still outstanding for this year. My overall feeling on this specialization is that there hasn't been much happening with MARS selections since pretty much July 2017. Maybe, a few isolated candidates got selected here and there, but overall, not a whole lot of activity. Considering that there is only 1/3 of the fiscal 2017/2018 left, is there an anticipation for an upcoming largish selection any time soon? By researching this forum, I found an indication that in 2016, there was a MARS selection around end of November - early December. I wonder if a similar thing going to happen this year. Any information on the subject will be highly appreciated  :nod:
> 
> 2. Selection dates and # of openings for DEO MSEO - I am aware that this is a very small specialization, but I listed it as my first choice. Any information on openings for Marine Systems Engineering Officers left for the year or possible selection dates would be great to know.
> 
> Thank you!



Some updates: 

(1) Maritime Surface and Sub-Surface (MARS), MOSID 00207 has changed to Naval Warfare Officer (NWO), still MOSID 00207.  At the moment there is no information on the next selection for this occupation; however there are still plenty of positions that are available.

(2) For the occupation you call "MSEO" - the proper abbreviation is "MS Eng"; I'm only letting you know this so that when you ask questions in the future people know what occupation you're wanting information on (this avoids confusion as the CAF used to have a occupation with the abbreviation "MESO").  MS Eng is closed for the 2017/2018 recruiting year.

General Note:
This is not the thread to put your processing updates: please use the following thread: https://navy.ca/forums/threads/13064.6200.html
The individuals who put their processing updates will have their posts moved.

Thank you


----------



## Primus

Hey Buck, did any positions for Weapons Technician Land open up all of a sudden? (And all other trades as well)
The Forces Job website is all lit up with 99.9% of trades set to"Now Hiring" and I never really see it like that. 
I'm assuming this also could be that they just got their numbers for next year and this is just prepping for new applicants for the 2018/2019 intake?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## da1root

Primus said:
			
		

> I'm assuming this also could be that they just got their numbers for next year and this is just prepping for new applicants for the 2018/2019 intake?


Correct

Officially the CAF is still processing for FY 17/18; however the tentative numbers for 18/19 have been uploaded into the Recruiting System which means "Attraction Operations" has commenced for 18/19 which is why the website is showing most occupations/entry plans as "Now Hiring".


----------



## white-1

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Correct
> 
> Officially the CAF is still processing for FY 17/18; however the tentative numbers for 18/19 have been uploaded into the Recruiting System which means "Attraction Operations" has commenced for 18/19 which is why the website is showing most occupations/entry plans as "Now Hiring".



So would someone waiting on a closed occupation ( nurse and HCA) be likely to potentially get an offer from these new numbers in the near future, or would it still be after April 1st when they start actually offering positions?

Thanks for your help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger123

Wondering if they are still hiring for  PLT, ACSO and AEC for the 17/18 intake.


----------



## da1root

white-1 said:
			
		

> So would someone waiting on a closed occupation ( nurse and HCA) be likely to potentially get an offer from these new numbers in the near future, or would it still be after April 1st when they start actually offering positions?



Attractions have commenced for 18/19, this means that processing is open for those who're applying and processing for CFAT/TSD/Interviews, etc can commence; however if you're already in the system and waiting for an Offer, other than ROTP, offers will not normally start for the 18/19 year until March (normally mid/late).



			
				Roger123 said:
			
		

> Wondering if they are still hiring for  PLT, ACSO and AEC for the 17/18 intake.



PLT DEO - Yes (approx 34% of positions remain open as of today's date)
ACSO DEO - Yes (approx 10% of positions remain open as of today's date)
AEC DEO - Yes (approx 30% of positions remain open as of today's date)


----------



## rcafthrowaway2017

Good day all,

Does anyone have information on when the next Pilot DEO selection date will be?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## carpeboi

At my local recruit center they told me to expect nothing before christmas break. If anyone has any other information they are welcome ! Sorry for the not so good news.


----------



## da1root

rcafthrowaway2017 said:
			
		

> Good day all,
> 
> Does anyone have information on when the next Pilot DEO selection date will be?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Selection Date Information: https://navy.ca/forums/threads/125930.0.html


----------



## da1root

carpeboi said:
			
		

> At my local recruit center they told me to expect nothing before christmas break. If anyone has any other information they are welcome ! Sorry for the not so good news.



That could be local to that recruiting centre as I know for fact that there is at least one more selection occurring at the Headquarters prior to Christmas break.


----------



## carpeboi

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> That could be local to that recruiting centre as I know for fact that there is at least one more selection occurring at the Headquarters prior to Christmas break.



Thanks Buck_HRA

I call back my recruitment center in the last minute and they still told me there are no selection in December. As always for the 4th last month they also said there is 6 positions remains in my trade. The number never change even if a friend of mine got an offert and accepted it. I know they have to deal with a lot of applicant. I'm not trying to say they don't correctly do their job. But I just get merit listed because they do some mistake in my folder and I lost a precious time because of this. But mistakes happen,  I can't wait to get in and just want to get the right information. 

 My trade choice is now update for ACSO trade only. So I hope this is why they said no selection in December. 

Thank you for your help Buck_HRA
Sorry for the not so good english !


----------



## Swan227

Hello Buck_HRA & All.

Can you (Buck_HRA) please state the percent available positions for AERE and CELE Officer, if still open for 2017/18? I have been on the competition list for a few months now and have not received "the call". Also, if I am selected and my RC does call me, they will leave a voicemail, correct?

Greatly appreciative.


----------



## da1root

carpeboi said:
			
		

> Thanks Buck_HRA
> 
> I call back my recruitment center in the last minute and they still told me there are no selection in December. As always for the 4th last month they also said there is 6 positions remains in my trade. The number never change even if a friend of mine got an offert and accepted it. I know they have to deal with a lot of applicant. I'm not trying to say they don't correctly do their job. But I just get merit listed because they do some mistake in my folder and I lost a precious time because of this. But mistakes happen,  I can't wait to get in and just want to get the right information.
> 
> My trade choice is now update for ACSO trade only. So I hope this is why they said no selection in December.
> 
> Thank you for your help Buck_HRA
> Sorry for the not so good english !



There is indeed a selection that is occurring this week, they were preparing for it today and it's happening tomorrow.  
I'm not 100% sure which occupations are up for selection, but I know for fact that there is a selection.


----------



## war2001v

Hey Buck_HRA, do you by any chance know when they will be hiring artillery NCM's?
EDIT: Forgot to mention, I was asking about Primary Reserves.


----------



## Ironheader

Hello Everyone

Anyone happen to know the number or percentage of positions still open in 2017/2018 for Boatswain and ACISS?

Thanks!


----------



## da1root

Swan227 said:
			
		

> Hello Buck_HRA & All.
> 
> Can you (Buck_HRA) please state the percent available positions for AERE and CELE Officer, if still open for 2017/18? I have been on the competition list for a few months now and have not received "the call". Also, if I am selected and my RC does call me, they will leave a voicemail, correct?
> 
> Greatly appreciative.


AERE (DEO) - approx 25% of positions are still remaining as of today's date
CELE (DEO) - approx 75% of positions are still remaining as of today's date



			
				war2001v said:
			
		

> Hey Buck_HRA, do you by any chance know when they will be hiring artillery NCM's?
> EDIT: Forgot to mention, I was asking about Primary Reserves.


The PRes is in charge of their own hiring, you would need to reach out to the Reserve Unit that you wish to join to find out what their dates are for hiring/training.



			
				Ironheader said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone
> 
> Anyone happen to know the number or percentage of positions still open in 2017/2018 for Boatswain and ACISS?
> 
> Thanks!


BOSN - less than 10% of positions are still remaining as of today's date
ACISS - approx 65% of positions are still remaining as of today's date (it looks like ACISS is part of the selection that is happening this week)


----------



## Swan227

Thanks Buck!!


----------



## Ironheader

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> AERE (DEO) - approx 25% of positions are still remaining as of today's date
> CELE (DEO) - approx 75% of positions are still remaining as of today's date
> The PRes is in charge of their own hiring, you would need to reach out to the Reserve Unit that you wish to join to find out what their dates are for hiring/training.
> BOSN - less than 10% of positions are still remaining as of today's date
> ACISS - approx 65% of positions are still remaining as of today's date (it looks like ACISS is part of the selection that is happening this week)


Thanks Buck! That's great too know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LegioXEquestris

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> There is indeed a selection that is occurring this week, they were preparing for it today and it's happening tomorrow.
> I'm not 100% sure which occupations are up for selection, but I know for fact that there is a selection.



Good day Buck, do you know if Infantry DEO, Armour DEO or Artillery DEO were among the occupations that were up for selection? Much obliged.


----------



## Cwes

I'm interested in the number of positions open for W Eng Tech and Mar Tech. Any estimates would be greatly appreciated


----------



## wnhan

Hi Buck,

Could you also provide me with an update on whether or not a selection had been made for Construction Engineering Officers (DEO) and how many positions still remain open for this trade?

Kindest regards,
wnhan


----------



## mechabot

Hi Buck,

Could you please let me know if EME officer (DEO) offers were given from the recent selection and how many positions are still available? Thanks!


----------



## carpeboi

Hi Buck !!
Just take time to thank you. You were right a selection occured last Thursday. I got THE call this morning. Thank you for all your precious help.


----------



## rcafthrowaway2017

carpeboi said:
			
		

> Hi Buck !!
> Just take time to thank you. You were right a selection occured last Thursday. I got THE call this morning. Thank you for all your precious help.



Congrats!!


----------



## LegioXEquestris

carpeboi said:
			
		

> Hi Buck !!
> Just take time to thank you. You were right a selection occured last Thursday. I got THE call this morning. Thank you for all your precious help.



Congrats, man. Exactly a year on the dot.


----------



## da1root

For those asking about DEO selections.  Last week was mainly NCM (there were a few DEO, but not many) selections.
Next planned DEO selection will be for January; and still may not be that many due to limited space on Basic Training courses for Officers.


----------



## rcafthrowaway2017

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> For those asking about DEO selections.  Last week was mainly NCM (there were a few DEO, but not many) selections.
> Next planned DEO selection will be for January; and still may not be that many due to limited space on Basic Training courses for Officers.



Thanks for the update Buck.


----------



## LegioXEquestris

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> For those asking about DEO selections.  Last week was mainly NCM (there were a few DEO, but not many) selections.
> Next planned DEO selection will be for January; and still may not be that many due to limited space on Basic Training courses for Officers.



Thanks, Buck.

Carpeboi getting the good news really got my hopes up. As for everyone else best of luck on the Jan selection.


----------



## AlexXavier

Hello, 

I was wondering when the selection dates for LogO (first choice) and HCA (second choice) are (for DEO)? I can graduate University this summer (end of July) with a general Bachelor's of Business Administration (without specialization), or next winter (end of December) with Finance specialization. 

If one of the trades should still be open by the beginning of August I could just get BBA without specialization instead of waiting another year before enrolling. However, if both trades should be closed by the beginning of August then there is no point of getting a general BBA instead of one with Finance specialization since I would have to wait another year before enrolling anyway...


----------



## OceanBonfire

AlexXavier said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering when the selection dates for LogO (first choice) and HCA (second choice) are (for DEO)? I can graduate University this summer (end of July) with a general Bachelor's of Business Administration (without specialization), or next winter (end of December) with Finance specialization.
> 
> If one of the trades should still be open by the beginning of August I could just get BBA without specialization instead of waiting another year before enrolling. However, if both trades should be closed by the beginning of August then there is no point of getting a general BBA instead of one with Finance specialization since I would have to wait another year before enrolling anyway...



Look here:

https://army.ca/forums/threads/125930.0.html


----------



## da1root

Please note that I will not be answering questions revolving how many positions remain for occupations between 21-December-2017 and 7-January-2018.  I will still be on the board during my Christmas Break to answer other questions but I will not have access to Intake Numbers or Positions remaining during that time frame.

Thank you all for your understanding during that time frame.


----------



## mechabot

Hi Buck,

EME DEO didn't seem to have any candidates selected recently. Is there a chance that the remaining positions will be filled by the end of this fiscal year? Or when the next BMOQ is confirmed?
I've considered adding SIGS to my trades at the expense of being removed from the competition list till re interview but my recruiting centre strongly suggested against this.

Thanks,


----------



## da1root

mechabot said:
			
		

> Hi Buck,
> 
> EME DEO didn't seem to have any candidates selected recently. Is there a chance that the remaining positions will be filled by the end of this fiscal year? Or when the next BMOQ is confirmed?
> I've considered adding SIGS to my trades at the expense of being removed from the competition list till re interview but my recruiting centre strongly suggested against this.
> 
> Thanks,


Yes the EME DEO positions will be filled by end of FY; for those that are on the competition list it appears that there will be a possible selection on 18 January; and a possible 2nd on 31-January.  Ultimately it's your decision if you'd like to be considered for Sigs but there are more positions remaining for EME for FY 17/18 than there are Sigs.


----------



## ssrb653

Hi Buck

I have been following this thread for awhile now and seems like you are very quick in replying and great help. I wanted to share my situation with you and see if you would be able to give me some input. 

I am applying for AEC and I had submitted all my medical reports to my local recruiting centre last month. They had told me that my file has been send to Ottawa for air factor evaluation before Christmas. Until my air factor is awarded I wouldn't be put on the competition list.

I was wondering if there are still available positions for AEC for year 17/18? Given that I do not yet have my air factor awarded would I be selected for year 17/18 or I would have to wait for 18/19 recruitment?


----------



## da1root

ssrb653 said:
			
		

> Hi Buck
> 
> I have been following this thread for awhile now and seems like you are very quick in replying and great help. I wanted to share my situation with you and see if you would be able to give me some input.
> 
> I am applying for AEC and I had submitted all my medical reports to my local recruiting centre last month. They had told me that my file has been send to Ottawa for air factor evaluation before Christmas. Until my air factor is awarded I wouldn't be put on the competition list.
> 
> I was wondering if there are still available positions for AEC for year 17/18? Given that I do not yet have my air factor awarded would I be selected for year 17/18 or I would have to wait for 18/19 recruitment?


There is still AEC for 17/18 but being that your medical was just sent to the RMO (Ottawa) before Christmas you may not be selected for 17/18.  Files have come back quickly in the past, but based on what I'm hearing applicants state about the length of time their files are in Ottawa I want to manage your expectations on the side of safety which is likely not getting it back for 17/18.
Again this is purely based on my observations of the wait time of other applicants at the moment.  Your best source of information on this sort of question is your respective CFRC.


----------



## simplysecond

Hi Buck, 

Is it safe to assume that the next DEO MARS selection process will be near the end of January. Also is their any news about how many positions are still open for this fiscal year? last I heard it was about 50%. 

Thanks


----------



## Paynetrain

Hi Buck, hope you had a good holiday. I applied in July and was merit listed mid~October for DEO infantry. I was told I had a strong application. I'm wondering what the status on selections / positions open is and if BMOQ is still backlogged ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## LegioXEquestris

Paynetrain said:
			
		

> Hi Buck, hope you had a good holiday. I applied in July and was merit listed mid~October for DEO infantry. I was told I had a strong application. I'm wondering what the status on selections / positions open is and if BMOQ is still backlogged ? Thanks in advance.



Same boat here.

I Initially applied for Infantry DEO in July 2016 but because of pre-sec did not get to do my interview and medical till November 2017. My interviewer told me to expect to hear back in Jan/Feb 2018, and I was competition listed within the same month.

According to Buck and my local RC around 20% is still open for Infantry DEO for the remaining fiscal year, so between 15 to 18 spots left I guess (accurate as of late-December 2017).
  
Apparently there will be selections around Jan 17/18 (dates not year lol). Considering the number of spots left I'd say there will likely be a selection for Infantry DEO at some point this month, which means a mid-March BMOQ. At least that is what I'm hoping for. Anyone with a better knowledge of how things are gonna go down please enlighten Paynetrain and I - should help to ease our anxiety a bit. Many thanks.


----------



## Jelly_Bean

Hello! 

I am applying as DEO into the Regular Force (Army) and top choices are Intelligence Officer and Training Development Officer. I'm currently a teacher and curious what the timeline is for the whole process, specifically if there are certain blocks when BMOQ happens so that I would have an idea when I'd need to be ready to leave my current job?

If anyone has any experience in either field would they mind answering some questions??

Thank you!


----------



## Paynetrain

Jelly_Bean said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> I am applying as DEO into the Regular Force (Army) and top choices are Intelligence Officer and Training Development Officer. I'm currently a teacher and curious what the timeline is for the whole process, specifically if there are certain blocks when BMOQ happens so that I would have an idea when I'd need to be ready to leave my current job?
> 
> If anyone has any experience in either field would they mind answering some questions??
> 
> Thank you!



hey jellybean,  the positions you are applying for are very limited in space and therefore it is unlikely you will get an offer unless your CFAT score is extremely high (more likely for training dev officer, unlikely for intelligence officer). If you offered a position the timeline is usually 6 to 12 months from the start of your application. But I wouldn't get your hopes up too much to be honest.


----------



## kratz

[quote author=Paynetrain]
hey jellybean,  the positions you are applying for are very limited in space and therefore it is unlikely you will get an offer unless your CFAT score is extremely high (more likely for training dev officer, unlikely for intelligence officer). If you offered a position the timeline is usually 6 to 12 months from the start of your application. But I wouldn't get your hopes up too much to be honest.
[/quote]

Paynetrain,

What is your recruiter / CM experience? 
Feel free to offer advice on topics you have experience in.


----------



## da1root

To all that have posted recently - currently out of office, should have time next Tuesday/Wednesday to give updated stats.


----------



## Paynetrain

kratz said:
			
		

> Paynetrain,
> 
> What is your recruiter / CM experience?
> Feel free to offer advice on topics you have experience in.



Kratz, 
I've been going off what I've read from other recruiters on these boards but feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## da1root

simplysecond said:
			
		

> Hi Buck,
> 
> Is it safe to assume that the next DEO MARS selection process will be near the end of January. Also is their any news about how many positions are still open for this fiscal year? last I heard it was about 50%.
> 
> Thanks


Selections for DEO are planned for beginning-mid month right now; not end Month.
Please note that "MARS" no longer exists, it has been replaced by Naval Warfare Officer (NWO) - same MOSID
As of today's date there are approx. 40% positions remaining for NWO DEO for FY 17/18.



			
				Paynetrain said:
			
		

> Hi Buck, hope you had a good holiday. I applied in July and was merit listed mid~October for DEO infantry. I was told I had a strong application. I'm wondering what the status on selections / positions open is and if BMOQ is still backlogged ? Thanks in advance.


Yes BMOQ is still backlogged (i.e. there are more people who require the course than positions available on the course at the moment).
As of today's date there are approx. 20% positions remaining for INF DEO for FY 17/18.



			
				LegioXEquestris said:
			
		

> Apparently there will be selections around Jan 17/18 (dates not year lol).



Please keep in mind this is a projected selection date; many factors can occur to change that date, also please pay attention to the Note on the following thread: https://navy.ca/forums/threads/125930.0 


			
				Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Time Frame: After a selection it can take 3-5 business days for a CFRC to be informed of who was selected, from there it can take another 5-7 business for an applicant to be informed (depending on the workload of a CFRC, and when the applicant is set to do BMQ/BMOQ).  This translates to a total of 8-12 business days from when a selection occurs to when the applicant is informed of the offer.





			
				Jelly_Bean said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> I am applying as DEO into the Regular Force (Army) and top choices are Intelligence Officer and Training Development Officer. I'm currently a teacher and curious what the timeline is for the whole process, specifically if there are certain blocks when BMOQ happens so that I would have an idea when I'd need to be ready to leave my current job?
> 
> If anyone has any experience in either field would they mind answering some questions??
> 
> Thank you!


There are droves of topics on here about timelines; mariomike has a tendency of posting them because he's nicer than I am 
In reality everyone's timeline is different base on many factors including your medical, security check and if you're applying to an occupation that has limited spots.
For FY 17/18 there is still 1 spot for INT and 1 spot for TDO; the numbers are small for 18/19 but that can be said for the majority of DEO occupations - please see the following link for a forcast of SIP for 18/19: https://navy.ca/forums/threads/127069.0



			
				Paynetrain said:
			
		

> Kratz,
> I've been going off what I've read from other recruiters on these boards but feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.



The "advice" that you gave is very generic and is true for most DEO occupations. 
There are only 8 occupations with a SIP bigger than 15 and only 2 with a SIP larger than 50.


----------



## Roger123

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Selections for DEO are planned for beginning-mid month right now; not end Month.
> 
> Please keep in mind this is a projected selection date; many factors can occur to change that date...the numbers are small for 18/19 but that can be said for the majority of DEO occupations - please see the following link for a forcast of SIP for 18/19: https://navy.ca/forums/threads/127069.0



Just wanted to say thanks for the information. It is much appreciated during the application process and eases the waiting period.


----------



## OceanBonfire

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> ...
> For FY 17/18 there is still 1 spot for INT ...



Now I'm disappointed at the recruiter who told me back in late Spring of last year that there were no more positions available for DEO Int (which my degree is well suited for) and I settled for DEO Log.


----------



## Harsheth5

Thanks for the link. I am very happy INF has 80 available seats for 2018-19. Just a question, I am in merit list for Infantry DEO since Sept 2017. Do you think as I am naturalized citizen ( although security clearances were all done fine) or I am in early thirties or My education from outside ( I also provide equivalent certificate and successfully accepted) will be deciding factors in competition list for my selection?


----------



## Falles

Hi,
It is my understanding that the interview and medical expire after one year and have to be redone. Is that something that the recruiting office should contact me about doing, or is that something that I am supposed to contact them about?
Thanks for all your help


----------



## George Wallace

Falles said:
			
		

> Hi,
> It is my understanding that the interview and medical expire after one year and have to be redone. Is that something that the recruiting office should contact me about doing, or is that something that I am supposed to contact them about?
> Thanks for all your help



When in doubt, contact the recruiter.


----------



## Swan227

Hello Buck_HRA & all,

Has there been a selection for DEO CELE officer and if so how many were selected?

Also, does the recruitment year overlap (beyond April) and if so do the intake numbers as well? There were 14 available positions for DEO CELE during 2017/2018 and now there are 12 for 2018/2019, however according to you (as per a post in early December) about 75% or approximately 10 positions were left for 2017/2018. With BMOQ backlogged I do not understand how 10 positions could possibly be filled by April 2018.

Thanks much for all your answers.


----------



## da1root

Swan227 said:
			
		

> Hello Buck_HRA & all,
> 
> Has there been a selection for DEO CELE officer and if so how many were selected?
> 
> Also, does the recruitment year overlap (beyond April) and if so do the intake numbers as well? There were 14 available positions for DEO CELE during 2017/2018 and now there are 12 for 2018/2019, however according to you (as per a post in early December) about 75% or approximately 10 positions were left for 2017/2018. With BMOQ backlogged I do not understand how 10 positions could possibly be filled by April 2018.
> 
> Thanks much for all your answers.


As of today's date there are approx 85% positions remaining for DEO CELE for FY 17/18.
In regards to your next comment about BMOQ being backfilled, my expertise is in Recruiting.  Once someone is enrolled and leaves for BMOQ they are part of the training system which is not my expertise so I'm not able to provide insight on the ability to process all applicants through BMOQ.

One comment I will make that is within my arc's of knowledge.  Someone can be enrolled on say 31-March-2018 for example and be part of the 17/18 intake numbers, be placed on Leave Without Pay for the next several weeks and leave in May (as an example) for their BMOQ.  Pay for the person starts when they leave on course but they were "enrolled" into the CAF during 2017/2018 Fiscal Year.


----------



## Rip10793

Good Day Buck_HRA & all,

I have been notified that there is a selection happening today from my recruiting office. As such, if I were to be selected for my selected trade (_Pilot_) should I anticipate receiving a call/e-mail today or sometime in the near future?

Regards.


----------



## Bbmoveup

Rip10793 said:
			
		

> Good Day Buck_HRA & all,
> 
> I have been notified that there is a selection happening today from my recruiting office. As such, if I were to be selected for my selected trade (_Pilot_) should I anticipate receiving a call/e-mail today or sometime in the near future?
> 
> Regards.


Your answer:  https://navy.ca/forums/threads/125930.0.html

I was merit listed about a month ago and am hoping to be selected this selection as well, give it a couple weeks.


----------



## Rip10793

Bbmoveup said:
			
		

> Your answer:  https://navy.ca/forums/threads/125930.0.html
> 
> I was merit listed about a month ago and am hoping to be selected this selection as well, give it a couple weeks.



Thank you for the clarification. It is truly appreciated. I've been on that page before but kept focusing on the bolded information, I should have looked further down.


----------



## Deleted member 102242

Hello Buck (or anyone else who wants to chime in), 

I was merit/competition listed for DEO pilot in the end of August 2017. Any clue how many pilots they selected on January 18th? They told me in November that they had a huge backlog and weren't selecting anyone until February, but I think the recruiter might have just been wanting me to stop calling, although I only called about once a month to check on my file. 

In fact, as I skim through here I see you said this on another post (January 8th 2018): "Yes, for the most part the only selections occurring prior to mid/late February for 2018/2019 are for subsidized education (ROTP, MOTP, DOTP, SEELM & NCM-STEP).  2018/2019 selections for all other entry plans normally don't start occurring until early March at the earliest.  There are exceptions to this, but for the most part leaning forwarding doesn't occur."

When I talked to the recruiting centre, they never really made any mention that I wouldn't be eligible for the Jan 18th selection, although as far as it goes I feel like the recruiters are very limited in what they can tell you and/or what information they have access to. 

If this is the case, do you or anyone know of any DEO pilot selections? It kind of made my heart sink to read that as ever since the 18th I can't stop looking at my phone. 

In the meantime I'll keep studying so I can get into law schools that I don't want to go to half as much as I want to be an RCAF Pilot. 

Anyone out there been made an offer? Fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## Roger123

FA22raptero said:
			
		

> Any clue how many pilots they selected on January 18th?


Merit-listed pilot hopeful here. Are you sure a selection occurred on Jan 18 for pilot? Did your recruiter tell you this?


----------



## Deleted member 102242

Roger123 said:
			
		

> Merit-listed pilot hopeful here. Are you sure a selection occurred on Jan 18 for pilot? Did your recruiter tell you this?



I had a couple of recruiters say selections were being made, but they never really elaborated. I was sort of going on what I saw a couple of merit listed pilots above me say. See my updated post above^. When were you merit listed?


----------



## Rip10793

Roger123 said:
			
		

> Merit-listed pilot hopeful here. Are you sure a selection occurred on Jan 18 for pilot? Did your recruiter tell you this?



I called in on the date of my previous post and was notified a selection was occuring, for my trade, by my recruiting office. As for the number being selected, that I have no further information on.


----------



## Deleted member 102242

Yeah it is very difficult sitting on the merit list having no idea where you stand and when, if ever, they will call you up. I hope they take a lot. Let us know if you get called!


----------



## PR1991

Received my offer of enrolment today! DEO construction engineering officer, beginning BMOQ March 12. Anyone else got their offers from this past selection?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 102242

Hey congrats!!!


----------



## Bbmoveup

PR1991 said:
			
		

> Received my offer of enrolment today! DEO construction engineering officer, beginning BMOQ March 12. Anyone else got their offers from this past selection?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



congrats! what recruiting center?


----------



## Swan227

PR1991 said:
			
		

> Received my offer of enrolment today! DEO construction engineering officer, beginning BMOQ March 12. Anyone else got their offers from this past selection?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congratulations PR1991!!!
I missed a call from my recruitment office yesterday and when I called back today, one of the recruiters told me my file manager was away so I am :waiting: and hopefully tomorrow, I will get my offer.  :nod:


----------



## PR1991

Bbmoveup said:
			
		

> congrats! what recruiting center?


Calgary!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger123

FA22raptero said:
			
		

> When were you merit listed?


I believe in early September. I had to email my file manager to find out that I was placed on the competition list.



			
				PR1991 said:
			
		

> Received my offer of enrolment today! DEO construction engineering officer, beginning BMOQ March 12.



Congratulations man. Prep well for the physical components of BMOQ and kick ass!


----------



## Deleted member 102242

Roger did you get selected? Where is your recruiting centre?


----------



## mechabot

PR1991 said:
			
		

> Received my offer of enrolment today! DEO construction engineering officer, beginning BMOQ March 12. Anyone else got their offers from this past selection?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats PR1991!

I've been on the competition list for DEO EME since the summer but still haven't heard anything yet . Has anyone heard anything from cfrc Toronto?


----------



## Deleted member 102242

I'm out of Vancouver. I'm tempted to call and ask but I'm not sure there's a point, and I might just be annoying them. Plus, I imagine they will just tell me the same as always... "you're on the competition list, I'm not sure when/if you'll get called"....


----------



## Paynetrain

FA22raptero said:
			
		

> I'm out of Vancouver. I'm tempted to call and ask but I'm not sure there's a point, and I might just be annoying them. Plus, I imagine they will just tell me the same as always... "you're on the competition list, I'm not sure when/if you'll get called"....



Hey I'm out in vancity too! Merit listed for DEO infantry as of October. Haven't heard anything either! Will keep you posted.


----------



## Roger123

FA22raptero said:
			
		

> Roger did you get selected? Where is your recruiting centre?



No offer yet. My recruiting centre is Toronto. Did your recruiter give you an idea of your level of competitiveness?


----------



## Deleted member 102242

Sent PM's


----------



## wnhan

Hi Buck,

When you get a chance, could you please check on the available positions left for the trade of Construction Engineering Officer under the DEO entry plan?

Kindest regards,
wnhan


----------



## Roger123

To ease the tension for pilot hopefuls out there, I toke this from BUCK_HRA post. 

"Time Frame: After a selection it can take 3-5 business days for a CFRC to be informed of who was selected, from there it can take another 5-7 business for an applicant to be informed (depending on the workload of a CFRC, and when the applicant is set to do BMQ/BMOQ).  *This translates to a total of 8-12 business days from when a selection occurs to when the applicant is informed of the offer.
*
As always the most accurate and up to date information on Selection Dates is your respective CFRC."
So if we assume a selection for PLT occurred Jan 18, the earliest we should expect 'The Call' would be Wed of this coming week.


----------



## Ailsa_95

Hi Buck 
I'm applying for DEO Nursing Officer. I'm wondering if you know when the next selection for this position will be? thanks!


----------



## da1root

wnhan said:
			
		

> Hi Buck,
> 
> When you get a chance, could you please check on the available positions left for the trade of Construction Engineering Officer under the DEO entry plan?
> 
> Kindest regards,
> wnhan


As of today's date there are approx. 50% positions remaining for DEO CONST ENGR.

For all the pilots on this thread: It does not appear like any pilots were selected on 18-Jan.  As to when a trade is being selected, it's not that the recruiters don't want to tell you.  Selections are organized based on type of enrolment (i.e. ROTP, NCM Semi-skilled, DEO, etc); and just because a DEO Selection is projected, it doesn't mean that all open DEO occupations will be looked at during that selection.

At the moment DEO selections are being scheduled twice a month for the 2017/2018 FY.  For FY 2018/2019 the only selections occurring is for ROTP.


----------



## Roger123

Thanks for the information BUCK.


----------



## Deleted member 102242

I imagine that FY stands for Fiscal Year? I am probably reading wrong, but there will be no DEO Pilot selections anytime in the 2018/2019 fiscal year? Could you clarify what is meant here?


----------



## da1root

FA22raptero said:
			
		

> I imagine that FY stands for Fiscal Year? I am probably reading wrong, but there will be no DEO Pilot selections anytime in the 2018/2019 fiscal year? Could you clarify what is meant here?


Yes FY stands for Fiscal Year.  
My statements are always in regards to <b>current</b> selections.  The selections happening <b>currently</b> for 2017/2018 Intake are still for DEO, MOTP, DOTP, SEELM, NCM Unskilled, NCM Semi-skilled; the selections happening <b>currently</b> for 2018/2019 Intake are only for ROTP.


----------



## rcafthrowaway2017

Hi Buck,

Thank you for the information update. Would you happen to know the next projected Pilot DEO selection date, if one did not occur on the 18th?


----------



## Deleted member 102242

Thanks Buck again. Your comments and helpfulness on here keep at least some of us sane. I called the recruiting centre today, same as usual. I wonder when the will finish filling 2017/2018, and how many spots are left,  and/or when they start the 2018/2019 fiscal year ?


----------



## Swan227

Just received my offer for DEO CELE officer. 
BMOQ starts March 12th. 
See some of you there.
The best of luck to anyone else, waiting for their call.


----------



## Deleted member 102242

Have fun Swan! Kill it BMOQ!


----------



## white-1

Ailsa_95 said:
			
		

> Hi Buck
> I'm applying for DEO Nursing Officer. I'm wondering if you know when the next selection for this position will be? thanks!



I am also applying for DEO Nursing Officer. Was in to the recruiting centre last week to update a couple things that had expired and was told there are potentially selections occurring for us in mid Feb, but of course that it’s subject to change. Where are you at in your process? Have you completed all the steps? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike

white-1 said:
			
		

> Where are you at in your process? Have you completed all the steps?



Reply #1625 

CFRC: Winnipeg
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade: Nursing Officer
Application Date: January 30, 2017
First Contact: January 31, 2017
CFAT: March 31, 2017
Medical: January, 17, 2018
Interview: January, 17, 2018
Merit list: ??
Position Offered: ??
Ceremony: ??
BMOQ: ??


----------



## colinreid16

Swan227 said:
			
		

> Just received my offer for DEO CELE officer.
> BMOQ starts March 12th.
> See some of you there.
> The best of luck to anyone else, waiting for their call.



Amazing news!  Just curious, when did you apply? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swan227

FA22raptero said:
			
		

> Have fun Swan! Kill it BMOQ!



Thanks FA22raptero.
I will give it my all.
Hang in there.... I sat on the competition list for about 5 months.


----------



## mariomike

colinreid16 said:
			
		

> Just curious, when did you apply?



Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Office

Trade Choice 1: CELE
Trade Choice 2: AERE 

Application Date: End of November 2016, most likely the 24th
First Contact: Around December 7th 2016
Aptitude Test: Dec 21st rescheduled to January 5th 2017
Medical & Interview: January 16th 2017
Competition List: August 23rd 2017
https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/13064/post-1500865.html#msg1500865


----------



## Swan227

colinreid16 said:
			
		

> Amazing news!  Just curious, when did you apply?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I sent my online application end of November 2016.


----------



## Swan227

mariomike said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Office
> 
> Trade Choice 1: CELE
> Trade Choice 2: AERE
> 
> Application Date: End of November 2016, most likely the 24th
> First Contact: Around December 7th 2016
> Aptitude Test: Dec 21st rescheduled to January 5th 2017
> Medical & Interview: January 16th 2017
> Competition List: August 23rd 2017
> https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/13064/post-1500865.html#msg1500865



mariomike.....you are sharp.


----------



## colinreid16

Swan227 said:
			
		

> I sent my online application end of November 2016.



Thank You !  I can't help but ask that question as I'm waiting patiently as I'm sure you did.  Very excited for you and anyone else headed for training!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swan227

colinreid16 said:
			
		

> Thank You !  I can't help but ask that question as I'm waiting patiently as I'm sure you did.  Very excited for you and anyone else headed for training!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very patiently. 
Once I was on the competition list I did not call until before Christmas. 
I focused on improving myself.... it's a life's work.  :nod:


----------



## Edward.O

Got the enrollment call today for NCM Infantry, I get sworn in on march 6th and head to BMQ on the 17th can't wait to see you all there!


----------



## da1root

Ailsa_95 said:
			
		

> Hi Buck
> I'm applying for DEO Nursing Officer. I'm wondering if you know when the next selection for this position will be? thanks!


My apologies for missing your post yesterday; next selection for DEO Nursing Officer likely won't be until mid-March/early-April at the earliest; however the first selection may be pushed further back into the year depending on whether you're a GDNO or if you have one of the following specialties (1) CCNO; (2) PNO; or (3) MHNO.  This information currently is not at the CFRC level as we're looking at options of trying to bring in Specialty Nursing Officers for 2018/2019 and onward.



			
				rcafthrowaway2017 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the information update. Would you happen to know the next projected Pilot DEO selection date, if one did not occur on the 18th?


There is a projected selection for DEO for 17/18 within the next few days; whether any Pilots will be selected or not I am not sure of.



			
				FA22raptero said:
			
		

> Thanks Buck again. Your comments and helpfulness on here keep at least some of us sane. I called the recruiting centre today, same as usual. I wonder when the will finish filling 2017/2018, and how many spots are left,  and/or when they start the 2018/2019 fiscal year ?


The issue right now with filling 2017/2018 is available BMOQ spots.  The CAF was mandated to increase it's intake this year but there still are only so many positions in the training system available for BMOQ which is why although there are still positions available, selections are slow going.

For new Fiscal Years traditionally the first selection for DEO normally isn't until mid-March/early-April; however it does appear there are projected dates as early as February this year; although that might change.



			
				white-1 said:
			
		

> I am also applying for DEO Nursing Officer. Was in to the recruiting centre last week to update a couple things that had expired and was told there are potentially selections occurring for us in mid Feb, but of course that it’s subject to change. Where are you at in your process? Have you completed all the steps?


Please read my earlier response above in regards to Nursing Officer; selections are likely going to be delayed do to a requirement to enroll Specialty Nursing Officers.



			
				Swan227 said:
			
		

> mariomike.....you are sharp.


That he is; I love his help here, that's why I rarely have to post links to other forums, he beats me to it everytime


----------



## Drew709

Congrats Edward! I am hoping to get the call myself for NCM Infantry. Best of luck.


----------



## mariomike

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> That he is; I love his help here, that's why I rarely have to post links to other forums, he beats me to it everytime



It's easy to post a link, Buck. But, we rely on you to explain what they mean.


----------



## white-1

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> My apologies for missing your post yesterday; next selection for DEO Nursing Officer likely won't be until mid-March/early-April at the earliest; however the first selection may be pushed further back into the year depending on whether you're a GDNO or if you have one of the following specialties (1) CCNO; (2) PNO; or (3) MHNO.  This information currently is not at the CFRC level as we're looking at options of trying to bring in Specialty Nursing Officers for 2018/2019 and onward.
> There is a projected selection for DEO for 17/18 within the next few days; whether any Pilots will be selected or not I am not sure of.
> The issue right now with filling 2017/2018 is available BMOQ spots.  The CAF was mandated to increase it's intake this year but there still are only so many positions in the training system available for BMOQ which is why although there are still positions available, selections are slow going.
> 
> For new Fiscal Years traditionally the first selection for DEO normally isn't until mid-March/early-April; however it does appear there are projected dates as early as February this year; although that might change.
> Please read my earlier response above in regards to Nursing Officer; selections are likely going to be delayed do to a requirement to enroll Specialty Nursing Officers.
> That he is; I love his help here, that's why I rarely have to post links to other forums, he beats me to it everytime



I like this news! As a perioperative nurse in civilian practice, I’m happy with any changes that make me a little more competitive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcafthrowaway2017

For all the DEO Pilot applicants:

I spoke with my recruiting office today and they claim that the next round of selections for DEO Pilot are scheduled for this week, and mid February. Let's hope the selections happen so we can all have some relief.

Cheers


----------



## da1root

white-1 said:
			
		

> I like this news! As a perioperative nurse in civilian practice, I’m happy with any changes that make me a little more competitive!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please reach out to me via DM/PM; as someone holding one of the 3 specialties we're in need of I'd like to make sure your file is annotated accordingly.


----------



## Bbmoveup

Hey any idea on whats left for comms research also for 2018/2019 if your willing to look, thanks!


----------



## Ailsa_95

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> My apologies for missing your post yesterday; next selection for DEO Nursing Officer likely won't be until mid-March/early-April at the earliest; however the first selection may be pushed further back into the year depending on whether you're a GDNO or if you have one of the following specialties (1) CCNO; (2) PNO; or (3) MHNO.  This information currently is not at the CFRC level as we're looking at options of trying to bring in Specialty Nursing Officers for 2018/2019 and onward.
> There is a projected selection for DEO for 17/18 within the next few days; whether any Pilots will be selected or not I am not sure of.
> The issue right now with filling 2017/2018 is available BMOQ spots.  The CAF was mandated to increase it's intake this year but there still are only so many positions in the training system available for BMOQ which is why although there are still positions available, selections are slow going.
> 
> For new Fiscal Years traditionally the first selection for DEO normally isn't until mid-March/early-April; however it does appear there are projected dates as early as February this year; although that might change.
> Please read my earlier response above in regards to Nursing Officer; selections are likely going to be delayed do to a requirement to enroll Specialty Nursing Officers.
> That he is; I love his help here, that's why I rarely have to post links to other forums, he beats me to it everytime



Thanks for getting back to me, this is very helpful!
Would you happen to know how many, if any, nursing officer positions are still available for FY17/18?


----------



## da1root

Ailsa_95 said:
			
		

> Thanks for getting back to me, this is very helpful!
> Would you happen to know how many, if any, nursing officer positions are still available for FY17/18?


For FY 2017/2018 there are 0 DEO Nursing Officer positions available.  
No positions have been available for 2017/2018 for Nursing Officer since last May; which is why there was such a delay between doing your CFAT last March and doing your Medical/Interview two weeks ago.
No intake will occur for Nursing Officer positions until the selections for 2018/2019 begin.


----------



## Swan227

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> That he is; I love his help here, that's why I rarely have to post links to other forums, he beats me to it everytime





			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> It's easy to post a link, Buck. But, we rely on you to explain what they mean.



I'm lovin' the camaraderie and hope to see a lot of it in my future with the CAF.
Thanks to the both of you for all of your forum support.


----------



## Seanadams

Good afternoon,

Does anyone have an idea of what the selection dates and numbers are for FF trade , 00149? Fiscal year 17/18 and 18/19? 


Thanks for your time.


----------



## da1root

Seanadams said:
			
		

> Good afternoon,
> Does anyone have an idea of what the selection dates and numbers are for FF trade , 00149? Fiscal year 17/18 and 18/19?
> Thanks for your time.


17/18 there are no positions remaining; and for 18/19 there is a tentative 28 positions available (please note that this number is not finalized and subject to change).  For Selection Date information please refer to the following thread: https://navy.ca/forums/threads/125930.0


----------



## rcafthrowaway2017

Hi Buck,

Do you happen to know if DEO Pilot selections occurred last week?


----------



## S4Seals

Hello Buck,

I am wondering, if there are any BMOQ Sessions for DEO during the month of May? Since I did see some examples in the previous year' application examples.

Thank you


----------



## LivingTheDream

Hi Guys,

Could anyone share some knowledge on the remaining # of spots for DEO NWO (17/18)? Or perhaps, if someone knows someone who may have received a recent offer for this occupation? I am just curious if any of the recent selections touched on DEO NWOs as it seems to be pretty quiet in this department. Thank you!


----------



## Seanadams

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> 17/18 there are no positions remaining; and for 18/19 there is a tentative 28 positions available (please note that this number is not finalized and subject to change).  For Selection Date information please refer to the following thread: https://navy.ca/forums/threads/125930.0




Hi Buck. Thanks, does that mean there won't be a selection until April 1 ? (at the earliest)


----------



## Ex00324

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> My statements are always in regards to <b>current</b> selections.  The selections happening <b>currently</b> for 2017/2018 Intake are still for DEO, MOTP, DOTP, SEELM, NCM Unskilled, NCM Semi-skilled; the selections happening <b>currently</b> for 2018/2019 Intake are only for ROTP.



Also from Buck
 for the most part the only selections occurring prior to mid/late February for 2018/2019 are for subsidized education (ROTP, MOTP, DOTP, SEELM & NCM-STEP).  2018/2019 selections for all other entry plans normally don't start occurring until early March at the earliest.  There are exceptions to this, but for the most part leaning forwarding doesn't occur.


From me: Yes seem you are looking at early March / April at the earliest. That's my understanding of it as I am in the same ''boat'' as you are but for a different trade.
I'm sure Buck or Mariomike  will chime in to confirm.


----------



## Harsheth5

Hello, 
By any chance, can you please tell, how many Infantry DEO left for the year 17/18.
Thanks


----------



## mhl0701

Hello,
Does anyone know if the DEO ACSO for year 17/18 is full? if it is, how many are they thinking of hiring for 18/19?

Thank you


----------



## Roger123

mhl0701 said:
			
		

> ...Does anyone know if the DEO ACSO for year 17/18 is full? if it is, how many are they thinking of hiring for 18/19?



Not sure about 17/18 remaining numbers ( if any remain at all), but for DEO ACSO 18/19 it is projected at 11. Source is found at top of recruiting forum under DEO Intake 18/19, posted by Buck_HRA.


----------



## J Gard

I'm curious if any DEO Infantry officers got an offer yet from the 18 January selection.

Thanks.


----------



## Harsheth5

I am in competition list since September  2017 for Infantry DEO. I still didn't received any offer yet. According to my communication with recruiter. Selection held on 31st Janauary and next will be Feb 14th and Feb 28th.


----------



## KSpoon

Hello Buck_HRA or anyone else,

I am curious if the 2017/2018 DEO intake for TRG DEV has been filled. Additionally, if you have any information on when would be the start of the 2018/2019 hiring for that position (or will it be commencing in March/April like the other DEOs).

Thank you very much.


----------



## LivingTheDream

Harsheth5 said:
			
		

> I am in competition list since September  2017 for Infantry DEO. I still didn't received any offer yet. According to my communication with recruiter. Selection held on 31st Janauary and next will be Feb 14th and Feb 28th.



Thank you for the info. I am in the same boat, just a different DEO trade. I have been on the competition list since Aug-Sept 2017. From what I was told by my RC and a few folks here, it is the limited # of BMOQ spots that is causing the bottleneck for DEOs. Let's hope the system unclogs itself in a foreseeable future


----------



## nem7

Hello Buck

I am curious when the next selection dates for 2017/2018 DEO AEC are occurring. 

Thanks


----------



## Sim509

Just a quick update re RMC offers for 2018. I received and accepted my early offer for Aero Eng Officer mid January 2018. I applied second week of September ‘17 and completed the process in November ‘17. 
Just an FYI for those that have applied to ROTP/RMC.


----------



## Deleted member 102242

Congrats  Sim509!


----------



## Newbie62

Would anyone happen to know when the next intake is for Intelligence Officer via DEO? Thanks


----------



## OceanBonfire

Newbie62 said:
			
		

> Would anyone happen to know when the next intake is for Intelligence Officer via DEO? Thanks



Scroll through the previous posts and you'll find this:



			
				Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> For FY 17/18 there is still 1 spot for INT ...



Then there are these stickied threads:

https://army.ca/forums/threads/125930.0.html

https://army.ca/forums/threads/127069.0.html


----------



## da1root

rcafthrowaway2017 said:
			
		

> Do you happen to know if DEO Pilot selections occurred last week?


From what I can tell no DEO selections occurred last week - it appears that one did occur this week.  Individuals are still having their offers done in the system so I cannot tell which DEO occupations were selected and which were not.



			
				S4Seals said:
			
		

> Hello Buck,
> 
> I am wondering, if there are any BMOQ Sessions for DEO during the month of May? Since I did see some examples in the previous year' application examples.
> 
> Thank you


At the moment recruiting staff do not have any BMOQ dates past April 2018.



			
				Living the Dream said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could anyone share some knowledge on the remaining # of spots for DEO NWO (17/18)? Or perhaps, if someone knows someone who may have received a recent offer for this occupation? I am just curious if any of the recent selections touched on DEO NWOs as it seems to be pretty quiet in this department. Thank you!


As of today's date there are 21 positions remaining from the 17/18 Intake for NWO DEO.



			
				Seanadams said:
			
		

> Hi Buck. Thanks, does that mean there won't be a selection until April 1 ? (at the earliest)


For the most part the only selections occurring prior to mid/late February for 2018/2019 are for subsidized education (ROTP, MOTP, DOTP, SEELM & NCM-STEP).  2018/2019 selections for all other entry plans normally don't start occurring until early March at the earliest.  There are exceptions to this, but for the most part leaning forwarding doesn't occur. Right now the DEO selections occurring are still for 17/18.



			
				Harsheth5 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> By any chance, can you please tell, how many Infantry DEO left for the year 17/18.
> Thanks


As of today's date there are 18 positions remaining from the 17/18 Intake for INF DEO.



			
				mhl0701 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> Does anyone know if the DEO ACSO for year 17/18 is full? if it is, how many are they thinking of hiring for 18/19?
> 
> Thank you


As of today's date there are 2 positions remaining from the 17/18 Intake for ACSO DEO.
For 18/19: https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/127069.0




			
				KSpoon said:
			
		

> Hello Buck_HRA or anyone else,
> 
> I am curious if the 2017/2018 DEO intake for TRG DEV has been filled. Additionally, if you have any information on when would be the start of the 2018/2019 hiring for that position (or will it be commencing in March/April like the other DEOs).
> 
> Thank you very much.


As of today's date there is 1 position remaining from the 17/18 Intake for TDO DEO.
For 18/19: https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/127069.0
For the most part the only selections occurring prior to mid/late February for 2018/2019 are for subsidized education (ROTP, MOTP, DOTP, SEELM & NCM-STEP).  2018/2019 selections for all other entry plans normally don't start occurring until early March at the earliest.  There are exceptions to this, but for the most part leaning forwarding doesn't occur. Right now the DEO selections occurring are still for 17/18.



			
				nem7 said:
			
		

> Hello Buck
> 
> I am curious when the next selection dates for 2017/2018 DEO AEC are occurring.
> 
> Thanks


I don't give exact dates of Selections as they can be moved for a variety of reasons.  
I do give generalized information here: https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/125930.0



			
				Newbie62 said:
			
		

> Would anyone happen to know when the next intake is for Intelligence Officer via DEO? Thanks


I don't give exact dates of Selections as they can be moved for a variety of reasons.  
I do give generalized information here: https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/125930.0


----------



## S4Seals

Hello Buck,

Thank you for the reply, and I would also like to know how many spots are left for DEO AEC for the current fiscal year?


----------



## da1root

S4Seals said:
			
		

> Hello Buck,
> Thank you for the reply, and I would also like to know how many spots are left for DEO AEC for the current fiscal year?


As of today's date there are 3 positions remaining from the 17/18 Intake for AEC DEO.
For 18/19: https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/127069.0


----------



## simplysecond

Hi Buck, 

Can I ask the number of DEO NWO/MARS Officer positions currently unfilled for this FY?

Thanks for all the help that you do here


----------



## rcafthrowaway2017

simplysecond said:
			
		

> Hi Buck,
> 
> Can I ask the number of DEO NWO/MARS Officer positions currently unfilled for this FY?
> 
> Thanks for all the help that you do here



From Buck's previous post earlier today.



> As of today's date there are 21 positions remaining from the 17/18 Intake for NWO DEO.


----------



## LivingTheDream

Thank you, Buck. Great info. Much appreciated!


----------



## T.I

Hello,

Is there any info on the number of positions left for Logistics Officer and Healthcare Administration Officer for fiscal 2017/2018? And as Buck said, if they are full, we can assume that selections for 2018/2019 DEO positions won't be until about March or April?

Thank you.


----------



## Milerup

Hi buck,

Any information regarding french BMQO for DEO intake?
Looking for Constr Eng and ENGR.

Thanks


----------



## WJFW11

Hi buck,

Any chance you could post when ROTP civy U selection dates start to occur? Is it towards the end of the ROTP intake because they only make civy U selections after RMC spots are filled up or am I wrong? 

Thanks.


----------



## Primus

Hi buck, any info on when selections are happening for Weapons Technician (Land)?
Thank you for always helping us out with info.


----------



## Harsheth5

Hi buck. I was expecting an offer in Infantry DEO for the last 14th Feb selection but didn't receive any offer. As per last updated information according to my knowledge Infantry DEO has 80 openings for fiscal 18/19 and 18 opening left for 2017/18. Is there any channge or a reduced number from the current requirement?
Thanks


----------



## da1root

Tee I said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Is there any info on the number of positions left for Logistics Officer and Healthcare Administration Officer for fiscal 2017/2018? And as Buck said, if they are full, we can assume that selections for 2018/2019 DEO positions won't be until about March or April?
> 
> Thank you.



As of today's date there are 0 positions remaining for HCA DEO and 16 positions remaining for LOG DEO for 17/18.



			
				Milerup said:
			
		

> Hi buck,
> 
> Any information regarding french BMQO for DEO intake?
> Looking for Constr Eng and ENGR.
> 
> Thanks



As of today's date there are 0 positions remaining for ENGR DEO and 4 positions remaining for CONST ENGR DEO for 17/18.



			
				WJFW11 said:
			
		

> Hi buck,
> 
> Any chance you could post when ROTP civy U selection dates start to occur? Is it towards the end of the ROTP intake because they only make civy U selections after RMC spots are filled up or am I wrong?
> 
> Thanks.


Depends on the occupation.  Some occupations are CivU only and have already started receiving offers.  CivU and RMCC (& CMR) offers go out at the same time.



			
				Primus said:
			
		

> Hi buck, any info on when selections are happening for Weapons Technician (Land)?
> Thank you for always helping us out with info.



Selection Info: https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/125930.0



			
				Harsheth5 said:
			
		

> Hi buck. I was expecting an offer in Infantry DEO for the last 14th Feb selection but didn't receive any offer. As per last updated information according to my knowledge Infantry DEO has 80 openings for fiscal 18/19 and 18 opening left for 2017/18. Is there any channge or a reduced number from the current requirement?
> Thanks



The projected selection for DEO on 14-Feb did not occur.  This is why I do not give exact dates in my responses.  Selections can be cancelled or moved for a variety of reasons.


----------



## wanthony

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> The projected selection for DEO on 14-Feb did not occur.  This is why I do not give exact dates in my responses.  Selections can be cancelled or moved for a variety of reasons.



I'm assuming that you mean this for all DEO positions? 

It seems that the 3 projected DEO selections since the new year have all failed to occur. Would you be able to shed any light as to what can be expected to happen next as a DEO candidate? Will the remaining DEO positions for 17/18 even be filled before the end of the fiscal year? 

I've read that the hold up is all because of limited BMOQ spots for DEO candidates, is there a reasonably approximate date where these DEO spots at BMOQ will once again be freeing up?

Thank you.


----------



## da1root

wanthony said:
			
		

> I've read that the hold up is all because of limited BMOQ spots for DEO candidates, is there a reasonably approximate date where these DEO spots at BMOQ will once again be freeing up?


That is true.  CFRG HQ holds the authority for recruiting and intake; however BMQ/BMOQ serials are controlled by CFLRS (Canadian Forces Leadership & Recruit School); at the moment CFLRS hasn't given it's course information to CFRG HQ for BMOQ so there's a delay.  I have been told this is in the process of being resolved; however that's the problem as it exists today.


----------



## Piece of Cake

OceanBonfire said:
			
		

> Now I'm disappointed at the recruiter who told me back in late Spring of last year that there were no more positions available for DEO Int (which my degree is well suited for) and I settled for DEO Log.



DEO Int is very selective. While a person's education may meet the minimum requirements, it may not meet the preferred.  For DEO Int the preferred is a master degree, or an undergraduate with experience in int (e.g. CSIS). 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Roger123

Hey Buck, 
Looking to see if projected Pilot Selections for Feb went through and if there is any 17/18 spots remaining.


----------



## da1root

Piece of Cake said:
			
		

> DEO Int is very selective. While a person's education may meet the minimum requirements, it may not meet the preferred.  For DEO Int the preferred is a master degree, or an undergraduate with experience in int (e.g. CSIS).
> 
> Hope this helps.



Good Day, I'm not sure where you're getting this information but a Masters Degree is not "preferred" for IntO.  

For academics, the ideal is a Baccalaureate degree in Conflict Studies, Computer Science, Global Studies/Development, History, International Relations/Studies, Military and Strategic Studies, Political Science/Polics or a Bachelor of Engineering in Computers.  There is no mention of a Masters Degree in the Entry Standards.

As for the experience, the request is that someone has deployed operational experience (6 months cumulative) or at least 1 year of experience working in an intelligence or security position at a government agency department (e.g. CBA, CSC, CSE, CSIS, DFATD, DND, CAF, FINTRAC, OPP, PCO, PSC, RCMP, SQ, TC) or has attained the Source Handling Operator Course.



			
				Roger123 said:
			
		

> Hey Buck,
> Looking to see if projected Pilot Selections for Feb went through and if there is any 17/18 spots remaining.


There was not a Selections for Pilot yet in February.  As of today's date there are still 20 positions remaining for Pilot DEO for 17/18.


----------



## Piece of Cake

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Good Day, I'm not sure where you're getting this information but a Masters Degree is not "preferred" for IntO.
> 
> For academics, the ideal is a Baccalaureate degree in Conflict Studies, Computer Science, Global Studies/Development, History, International Relations/Studies, Military and Strategic Studies, Political Science/Polics or a Bachelor of Engineering in Computers.  There is no mention of a Masters Degree in the Entry Standards.
> 
> As for the experience, the request is that someone has deployed operational experience (6 months cumulative) or at least 1 year of experience working in an intelligence or security position at a government agency department (e.g. CBA, CSC, CSE, CSIS, DFATD, DND, CAF, FINTRAC, OPP, PCO, PSC, RCMP, SQ, TC) or has attained the Source Handling Operator Course.
> There was not a Selections for Pilot yet in February.  As of today's date there are still 20 positions remaining for Pilot DEO for 17/18.



There is a lot of mis-information out there.  For example, on CAF's own website it says;

_HARDING: Or if you already have a degree in* Geography, Economics, Journalism,* International Studies or a related field from a Canadian university, you can move straight to the Forces under what’s called the Direct Entry plan with an officer’s salary, benefits and pension kicking in the day you join._

Source: https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/caf-jobs/career-options/fields-work/other-specialty-occupations/intelligence-officer.html#overview
click on transcript.

As for the Master degree, I will attempt to locate the source, and post when it is found. As for now, I stand corrected.  Thanks Buck.


----------



## OceanBonfire

Piece of Cake said:
			
		

> DEO Int is very selective. While a person's education may meet the minimum requirements, it may not meet the preferred.  For DEO Int the preferred is a master degree, or an undergraduate with experience in int (e.g. CSIS).
> 
> Hope this helps.





			
				Piece of Cake said:
			
		

> There is a lot of mis-information out there.  For example, on CAF's own website it says;
> 
> _HARDING: Or if you already have a degree in* Geography, Economics, Journalism,* International Studies or a related field from a Canadian university, you can move straight to the Forces under what’s called the Direct Entry plan with an officer’s salary, benefits and pension kicking in the day you join._
> 
> Source: https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/caf-jobs/career-options/fields-work/other-specialty-occupations/intelligence-officer.html#overview
> click on transcript.
> 
> As for the Master degree, I will attempt to locate the source, and post when it is found. As for now, I stand corrected.  Thanks Buck.



I don't know where you get your information but when I applied years ago for ROTP - Civilian University (declined the offer) and now for DEO, nowhere did it mentioned a Master's degree as a preference back then for DEO in the previous forces.gc.ca layout nor in the current layout.

Some of the videos are extremely old and haven't been updated for a very long time. Preferences should be considered as undefinitive preferences.


----------



## Piece of Cake

OceanBonfire said:
			
		

> I don't know where you get your information but when I applied years ago for ROTP - Civilian University (declined the offer) and now for DEO, nowhere did it mentioned a Master's degree as a preference back then for DEO in the previous forces.gc.ca layout nor in the current layout.





			
				OceanBonfire said:
			
		

> Now I'm disappointed at the recruiter who told me back in late Spring of last year that there were no more positions available for DEO Int (which my degree is well suited for) and I settled for DEO Log.



Hi OceanBonfire,

If you're interested in how to be more competitive for DEO int, I recommend that you speak with someone at the CFRC.

Good luck.


----------



## da1root

Piece of Cake said:
			
		

> There is a lot of mis-information out there.  For example, on CAF's own website it says;
> 
> _HARDING: Or if you already have a degree in* Geography, Economics, Journalism,* International Studies or a related field from a Canadian university, you can move straight to the Forces under what’s called the Direct Entry plan with an officer’s salary, benefits and pension kicking in the day you join._
> 
> Source: https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/caf-jobs/career-options/fields-work/other-specialty-occupations/intelligence-officer.html#overview
> click on transcript.



That is not part of the CAF website persay: considering the transcript starts off with 

"I’m Major Jim Godefroy. I’m an Intelligence Officer from Montreal, Quebec, and I work at the Canadian Forces Joint Imagery Centre in Ottawa, Ontario.

And I’m Lieutenant Navy Sharlene Harding from Brampton, Ontario. I’m an Intelligence Officer serving with the Canadian Forces Support Training Group in Kingston."

The people in the video are Captain Nicholas Weishaar and Major Raphael Guy; so right there that should tell you the the transcript is not accurate.

I will let the Virtual Recruiting team know about the issue so that it can be taken up the Chain of Command and fixed.


----------



## OceanBonfire

Piece of Cake said:
			
		

> Hi OceanBonfire,
> 
> If you're interested in how to be more competitive for DEO int, I recommend that you speak with someone at the CFRC.
> 
> Good luck.



I don't know where you're going with this but I went through the whole application process so I did spoke to recruiters and MCCs at my recruiting center for all the occupations I was interested in.


----------



## andychun1216

Hi! I'm wondering if there was any selection for ROTP Pilot for current FY and how many spots are left currently.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Harsheth5

Thanks for the information.


----------



## patelh35

Good evening, Buck. Do you have any information about how many SEELM Physio spots are available for the 2018/19 FY and when selection might start occurring for them? 

Thanks.


----------



## Hawk242

Good Evening
     I was wondering if you could provide some information on the CEOTP-Pilot program. It is my understanding that this entry program is not normally fully filled and was wondering if selection for 17/18 is still possible or if it will be the 18/19 FY.  Also if possible could you provide details on how of this program is selected off the merit list. In the posting of entry program and selection dates there is no listing for CEOTP.  Is it selected on its own or does it fall under ROTP or DEO selection dates? 

Thanks for The help.


----------



## simplysecond

Is there any news on the last selection date(s) for the 2017/2018 FY? I imagine they will be happening soon before we rollover to the 2018/2019 FY intake. 

Thanks


----------



## Trueprince2

Any chance for me to know what's left for infantry, atis, and supply tech


----------



## Reaper10

Hey Buck any idea when the next selection is for comm’s research is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harsheth5

Hi Buck
Just want to know that if selection occurred on 28th Feb or again it's been cancelled. And If it occurred, does any Infantry officer selected?
Thanks


----------



## Ryan_T

I haven't been on this forum in a long time.
I am just wondering that since the new fiscal year starts in April (at least that is what my recruiting ctr said) I am curious to know how many sup tech position are currently available. I know right now it says 'direct entry', but I am just curious. Kinda interesting how I never see anyone mentioning about joining that trade.


----------



## Trueprince2

Ryan_T said:
			
		

> I haven't been on this forum in a long time.
> I am just wondering that since the new fiscal year starts in April (at least that is what my recruiting ctr said) I am curious to know how many sup tech position are currently available. I know right now it says 'direct entry', but I am just curious. Kinda interesting how I never see anyone mentioning about joining that trade.


i just mentioned it 2-3 post ago


----------



## Ryan_T

Trueprince2 said:
			
		

> i just mentioned it 2-3 post ago


Ahh yes. I see that. Sorry. I guess we shall wait for a response.


----------



## Reaper10

Just got the call Friday for comm’s research apr 16


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trueprince2

Reaper10 said:
			
		

> Just got the call Friday for comm’s research apr 16
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I didn't know they worked on Saturdays, congratulations can't wait for my call!


----------



## Reaper10

Trueprince2 said:
			
		

> I didn't know they worked on Saturdays, congratulations can't wait for my call!


Friday lol.  Friday.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trueprince2

Reaper10 said:
			
		

> Friday lol.  Friday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 My apologizes, I saw someone else saying they got a letter and I confused the two and didn't even read before replying, I stand correct. 
Edit: Also kinda jealous awaiting mine


----------



## Reaper10

Trueprince2 said:
			
		

> My apologizes, I saw someone else saying they got a letter and I confused the two and didn't even read before replying, I stand correct.
> Edit: Also kinda jealous awaiting mine


When did you apply


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trueprince2

Reaper10 said:
			
		

> When did you apply
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


late September, how about you?


----------



## Reaper10

Trueprince2 said:
			
		

> late September, how about you?


November


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trueprince2

Reaper10 said:
			
		

> November
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 well congratulations and sorry for the mix up , god speed!


----------



## Reaper10

Trueprince2 said:
			
		

> well congratulations and sorry for the mix up , god speed!


No worries at all hope you get a call soon



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keroshie

I got my call and email on Friday as well for Supply technician start April 16th as well


----------



## LegioXEquestris

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> That is true.  CFRG HQ holds the authority for recruiting and intake; however BMQ/BMOQ serials are controlled by CFLRS (Canadian Forces Leadership & Recruit School); at the moment CFLRS hasn't given it's course information to CFRG HQ for BMOQ so there's a delay.  I have been told this is in the process of being resolved; however that's the problem as it exists today.



I can't say anything for sure, but from looking at the CFLRS website (see for yourself on http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page) it seems that BMOQ dates after 12, March 2018 are now published: there are 2 starting in May, 1 starting in Aug and Sept respectively. Hopefully this is the development that us DEO applicants have been waiting for.

After checking with the local RC, there remains 18 spots for Infantry DEO for the 17/18 FY - a figure that has not changed since I was competition listed in November. Assuming that these spots need to filled by April 1st - especially now that we have solid BMOQ dates for the rest of 2018 - I am optimistic that many of us will get the good news soon. Hang in there and best of luck.


----------



## da1root

andychun1216 said:
			
		

> Hi! I'm wondering if there was any selection for ROTP Pilot for current FY and how many spots are left currently.
> Thanks in advance.


Offers for ROTP for 18/19 are ongoing and while the Selections Team has a list of who's been selected the information is still considered Protected and I do not have authority to release any names/numbers for the 18/19 ROTP Year; please see the following link for a list of how many positions are projected for 18/19: https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/127070.0



			
				patelh35 said:
			
		

> Good evening, Buck. Do you have any information about how many SEELM Physio spots are available for the 2018/19 FY and when selection might start occurring for them?
> 
> Thanks.


The numbers haven't been finalized yet, but from my experience it will be 1 or 2 for Physio SEELM.



			
				Hawk242 said:
			
		

> Good Evening
> I was wondering if you could provide some information on the CEOTP-Pilot program. It is my understanding that this entry program is not normally fully filled and was wondering if selection for 17/18 is still possible or if it will be the 18/19 FY.  Also if possible could you provide details on how of this program is selected off the merit list. In the posting of entry program and selection dates there is no listing for CEOTP.  Is it selected on its own or does it fall under ROTP or DEO selection dates?
> 
> Thanks for The help.



My apologies for not including CEOTP in the list of entry plans; as there are only 3-4 occupations with this as an entry plan it fell off my radar - but I will work on updating information.  It does behave like ROTP for selections however there is no 31-January deadline that I'm aware of.  My experience with CEOTP (outside of CEOTP Nurse which is no longer offered) is *very* limited; my suggestion is to speak with your CFRC about this.  Sorry I couldn't help more.



			
				simplysecond said:
			
		

> Is there any news on the last selection date(s) for the 2017/2018 FY? I imagine they will be happening soon before we rollover to the 2018/2019 FY intake.
> 
> Thanks


From my experience that will be a final selection that occurs the last / 2nd last week in March for a final push for 17/18.


			
				Trueprince2 said:
			
		

> Any chance for me to know what's left for infantry, atis, and supply tech



As of today's date the approx positions remaining for FY17/18 are Infantry (2%), ATIS (60%), and Supply Tech (20%).



			
				Reaper10 said:
			
		

> Hey Buck any idea when the next selection is for comm’s research is?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please note that I will not post specific dates of projected selections.  The actual dates can change for a variety of reasons; and while there is information available to recruiters as to what the projected dates are, it does not manage the expectations of applicants to inform them that a selection will occur on a specific date only for it to be delayed.
Selection Date Information: https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/125930.0.html



			
				LegioXEquestris said:
			
		

> I can't say anything for sure, but from looking at the CFLRS website (see for yourself on http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page) it seems that BMOQ dates after 12, March 2018 are now published: there are 2 starting in May, 1 starting in Aug and Sept respectively. Hopefully this is the development that us DEO applicants have been waiting for.
> 
> After checking with the local RC, there remains 18 spots for Infantry DEO for the 17/18 FY - a figure that has not changed since I was competition listed in November. Assuming that these spots need to filled by April 1st - especially now that we have solid BMOQ dates for the rest of 2018 - I am optimistic that many of us will get the good news soon. Hang in there and best of luck.


Yes new dates were released last week; so it is likely that DEO offers will occur this week - again this is not in stone, but I am willing to bet that DEO offers will be happening soon.


----------



## woodrunner

Hi Buck, do you know how many Legal O positions are open for FY 2017/2018 and also if there is a selection board coming soon? Thank you a lot for your answer.


----------



## simplysecond

Hi Buck, thanks for all the info. It is much appreciated.


----------



## LegioXEquestris

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Yes new dates were released last week; so it is likely that DEO offers will occur this week - again this is not in stone, but I am willing to bet that DEO offers will be happening soon.



That's very encouraging to know. Thank you, Buck. Really appreciate your helpful responses (and clearly I'm not alone).


----------



## OceanBonfire

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> ...
> Yes new dates were released last week; so it is likely that DEO offers will occur this week - again this is not in stone, but I am willing to bet that DEO offers will be happening soon.



Ah yisssss!

*Crossing fingers


----------



## katie13

Hi Buck,

I was wondering if you could please tell me if the new numbers are out for ACS Tech? If so, do you have a rough estimate of when the recruiting centres will likely be giving offers? My husband applied back in the summer and was last told by the recruiting office that all of the positions were filled for the 17/18 fiscal year, so he would have to wait for the new fiscal year 18/19. Any information would be muchly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## thunderclap

Hey everyone, 

I've been lurking on the forum for the last year as I've gone through the application process for DEO Pilot, and it's been incredibly helpful. I just wanted to contribute and let any other DEO Pilot applicants know that I received an offer today, and I'll be starting BMOQ on May 14th. So if you're in the boat I was yesterday, staring at your phone and praying for the call, there's a chance you might get it soon! Good luck!


----------



## rcafthrowaway2017

thunderclap said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking on the forum for the last year as I've gone through the application process for DEO Pilot, and it's been incredibly helpful. I just wanted to contribute and let any other DEO Pilot applicants know that I received an offer today, and I'll be starting BMOQ on May 14th. So if you're in the boat I was yesterday, staring at your phone and praying for the call, there's a chance you might get it soon! Good luck!



Congrats! Thanks for letting us know, good luck everyone.


----------



## katie13

katie13 said:
			
		

> Hi Buck,
> 
> I was wondering if you could please tell me if the new numbers are out for ACS Tech? If so, do you have a rough estimate of when the recruiting centres will likely be giving offers? My husband applied back in the summer and was last told by the recruiting office that all of the positions were filled for the 17/18 fiscal year, so he would have to wait for the new fiscal year 18/19. Any information would be muchly appreciated. Thanks.



Nevermind, he received his offer yesterday. Thanks anyways.


----------



## J Gard

If any DEO Infantry Officers get their offer, could they please let this thread know?  I would greatly appreciate it, and so would my current employer haha.


----------



## Harsheth5

I have the same feeling, waiting for Infantry DEO, since September 2017. Checking the phone every minute. Can't wait to receive the offer phone call.


----------



## LegioXEquestris

I checked with my local CFRC (Toronto) today. While a selection did occur this week, the recruiter would not/is unable to tell me whether Infantry DEO selection was part of it. Apparently DEO selections did take place in the last few months, but it does not look like any of the combat specialist trades were considered (though all 3 trades still have spots remaining for the 17/18 FY).


----------



## gazorpazorpfield

Hi Buck,
Any positions left for DEO NWO for 17/18? Any selections planned for the near future?
Thanks


----------



## Milerup

Hey buck,

Do the 17/18 left deo position selections have started to fill up? My recrutment center told me that the next on planned is march 28th. Is it the last one for 17/18?


----------



## LegioXEquestris

Milerup said:
			
		

> Hey buck,
> 
> Do the 17/18 left deo position selections have started to fill up? My recrutment center told me that the next on planned is march 28th. Is it the last one for 17/18?



Good day Buck,

To add to Milerup's question, I'm just wondering if the planned DEO selection on March 28th will cover all occupations - including combat specialists. It seems that whenever a selection did happen within the last 5 month period, Infantry DEO was not up for consideration. My MCC told me to expect an offer in Jan/Feb, but it would appear that no one received any offers since late 2017. 

So does CFRG HQ actually plan to give out offers for the unfilled positions for 17/18 FY? Or is it simply the case that - as you've mentioned in the DEO intake number thread - the numbers are subject to change without notice, which means we might not receive any offers until we are well into the 18/19 FY (since there is no guarantee that the 18 unfilled spots will translate to offers before April 1st)? Many thanks Buck.


----------



## wnhan

Hi Buck,

When you have a moment, could you please let me know if and/or how many positions remain for the trade of Construction Engineering Officer under the DEO entry plan and when the next projected selection date would possibly take place?

Thanks for your efforts,
wnhan


----------



## Deleted member 102242

Hello Buck, 

Congratulatuons to the previous pilot who got an offer. I was wondering Buck if you know how many spots are left for this fiscal year (17/18) now that a couple selections went through, and/or whether or not they started on the next fiscal year yet. Do you know much about the pilot trade? Does the DEO selection generally take in as many as possible at one time for pilots? Also, do you know how many people are on the competition list? Ive been waiting since August and I'm not sure when to give up and just realise its not happening. Thanks!


----------



## Keroshie

FA22raptero said:
			
		

> Hello Buck,
> 
> Congratulatuons to the previous pilot who got an offer. I was wondering Buck if you know how many spots are left for this fiscal year (17/18) now that a couple selections went through, and/or whether or not they started on the next fiscal year yet. Do you know much about the pilot trade? Does the DEO selection generally take in as many as possible at one time for pilots? Also, do you know how many people are on the competition list? Ive been waiting since August and I'm not sure when to give up and just realise its not happening. Thanks!



Only august man your lucky if you get one I personally know people who have been on the list (not for pilot but other DEO positions just as competitive) for over a year they are a select few that get in they don't take everyone. Hell for my NCM position that i got offered 2 weeks ago it was a year to get in. But from what i can tell (and again I am not staff at a recruiting center by any means) but, from people also in my BMQ group basically when they start calling your references you should be receiving an offer within a few months. This is my PERSONAL experience and has happened to at least 8 people in my BMQ starting in April that I have spoken too.


----------



## Deleted member 102242

Yeah. I mean I've been told I'm very competitive and that it's just a waiting game, but I have no idea if that is really the case or not. I know guys with much lower ACS scores who have been offered positions (before I'd passed the medical), and based on what Buck said it sounds like they havent actually taken anymore pilots since August until this month, but I wasnt picked this month. I think once they have finished 2017/2018 FY and done a selection into the 2018/2019 FY I think it'll be time to put my phone down and sign on with another opportunity and take my life in that direction instead, which is going to be difficult to do.


----------



## da1root

woodrunner said:
			
		

> Hi Buck, do you know how many Legal O positions are open for FY 2017/2018 and also if there is a selection board coming soon? Thank you a lot for your answer.



As of today's date there are still approx 40% of the DEO LEG positions remaining for FY 17/18.  Because of how the legal branch does their selections it is not information available to recruiters when the selection boards occur.  I would reach out to the legal branch to find out when and if you might be selected.



			
				gazorpazorpfield said:
			
		

> Hi Buck,
> Any positions left for DEO NWO for 17/18? Any selections planned for the near future?
> Thanks



As of today's date there is still slightly over 30% remaining for NWO for FY 17/18.  Yes, there are 2 planned selections between now and end of Fiscal Year.



			
				Milerup said:
			
		

> Hey buck,
> 
> Do the 17/18 left deo position selections have started to fill up? My recrutment center told me that the next on planned is march 28th. Is it the last one for 17/18?



Planned selections can change for a variety of reasons which is why I don't state specific dates on here; however CFRG has done 1 selection in March for DEO already and there are 2 more planned still.



			
				LegioXEquestris said:
			
		

> Good day Buck,
> 
> To add to Milerup's question, I'm just wondering if the planned DEO selection on March 28th will cover all occupations - including combat specialists. It seems that whenever a selection did happen within the last 5 month period, Infantry DEO was not up for consideration. My MCC told me to expect an offer in Jan/Feb, but it would appear that no one received any offers since late 2017.
> 
> So does CFRG HQ actually plan to give out offers for the unfilled positions for 17/18 FY? Or is it simply the case that - as you've mentioned in the DEO intake number thread - the numbers are subject to change without notice, which means we might not receive any offers until we are well into the 18/19 FY (since there is no guarantee that the 18 unfilled spots will translate to offers before April 1st)? Many thanks Buck.



1) Please note that the term specialist is just that for specialists (i.e. the individual will make more than "basic" pay).  While Infantry Officers are a combat occupation they are not "combat specialists". 
2) Infantry DEO have been part of the recent selections, and will be in the next 2 selections until the remaining intake is 0 (please note that as of today there less than 20% positions remaining for DEO Infantry for FY 17/18).



			
				wnhan said:
			
		

> Hi Buck,
> 
> When you have a moment, could you please let me know if and/or how many positions remain for the trade of Construction Engineering Officer under the DEO entry plan and when the next projected selection date would possibly take place?
> 
> Thanks for your efforts,
> wnhan



As of today's date there are approx 20% positions remaining for DEO CONST ENGR for FY 17/18. I don't give specific dates of planned selections as the specific date can change for a variety of reasons; but I can state that there are still 2 planned selections before the end of the FY.



			
				FA22raptero said:
			
		

> Hello Buck,
> 
> Congratulatuons to the previous pilot who got an offer. I was wondering Buck if you know how many spots are left for this fiscal year (17/18) now that a couple selections went through, and/or whether or not they started on the next fiscal year yet. Do you know much about the pilot trade? Does the DEO selection generally take in as many as possible at one time for pilots? Also, do you know how many people are on the competition list? Ive been waiting since August and I'm not sure when to give up and just realise its not happening. Thanks!



As of today's date there are approx 20% of positions remaining for DEO PLT for FY 17/18.
I would not state they take in as many as possible; the CAF has been recruiting for a number of years and based on this they know the PCL/MP scores of those selected in previous years and will strive to select individuals at the same scores or higher in future years.  
As to how many individuals are on the Competition List; this information will never be made public as it constantly changes.  I could log into the system at 8am and see 40 people there, log in again at 10am to find 37 and again at 4pm to find 44.


----------



## JP4422

Hey Buck,

Any information on ROTP selections for 18/19?


----------



## Harsheth5

Now this is interesting, if there was infantry selection, why I didn't receive any offer. I am in compeition list from early September 2017. I guess there would be someone senior in compeition list or else selectors don't think I am competitive. Questions for you buck, if someone is not been selected, do you with reason let them know after sometime or I should assume it after certain period?


----------



## da1root

JP4422 said:
			
		

> Hey Buck,
> 
> Any information on ROTP selections for 18/19?



Selections are ongoing.



			
				Harsheth5 said:
			
		

> Now this is interesting, if there was infantry selection, why I didn't receive any offer. I am in compeition list from early September 2017. I guess there would be someone senior in compeition list or else selectors don't think I am competitive. Questions for you buck, if someone is not been selected, do you with reason let them know after sometime or I should assume it after certain period?



I know of people who have been on the Competition List much longer than 6 months; the fact that you weren't selected means that whoever was selected had a higher score.  Where you sit on the competition list changes on a daily basis.  My suggestion would be to ask your file manager / recruiter how competitive your file is.


----------



## Navy_Wannabe

AS an online forum, I just want to comment that the word 'competitive' is so thrown out a lot here and had diminished value in its meaning.

My application (DEO) had also been sitting on the 'competition list' since about September 2017 and since then I followed up every month. I was told I will hear back end of November, December, early January, February, etc. And had not received any offer either.

According to the file manager, the good news was that my application is competitive -- because it made it on the competition list!

An applicant should really just call/email their CFRC for information on their application. Information posted on online forum, social media, and the internet in general should be fact-checked for credibility/validity.

Good luck on your application! And congrats to those who are receiving offers!!


----------



## Harsheth5

To get information from Toronto recruitment office, is like trying to meet Justin Trudeau. No one take phone calls and emails are usually replied after almost 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## LegioXEquestris

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Infantry DEO have been part of the recent selections, and will be in the next 2 selections until the remaining intake is 0 (please note that as of today there less than 20% positions remaining for DEO Infantry for FY 17/18).



Appreciate your help, Buck. I think we are all just a bit anxious seeing how it's the end of the fiscal year, haha.

Guys, making the competition list is no guarantee of a job offer. Even though we might be told it's only a matter of time, many people don't hear back for years, if ever. For Infantry DEO alone there are several hundreds that are on the list currently, with only limited openings. Recruiters will never let you know where exactly you sit on that list, but will provide frank estimations to your chances if you are keen enough. Talk to them (in person at the local RC if you must) and try to get an answer. Unfortunately if you are nowhere close to top then you really should try to improve your application or seriously consider other options.


----------



## Harsheth5

Thanks for your kind suggestion.


----------



## colinreid16

How long does an application last until it is closed and you must apply again. I am having some difficulties with my medical that I believe will be solved eventually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## da1root

Navy_Wannabe said:
			
		

> AS an online forum, I just want to comment that the word 'competitive' is so thrown out a lot here and had diminished value in its meaning.
> 
> My application (DEO) had also been sitting on the 'competition list' since about September 2017 and since then I followed up every month. I was told I will hear back end of November, December, early January, February, etc. And had not received any offer either.
> 
> According to the file manager, the good news was that my application is competitive -- because it made it on the competition list!
> 
> An applicant should really just call/email their CFRC for information on their application. Information posted on online forum, social media, and the internet in general should be fact-checked for credibility/validity.
> 
> Good luck on your application! And congrats to those who are receiving offers!!



Welcome to forum and congratulations on your first post.

I have maintained and will continue to maintain that a person's recruiter/file manager/MCC (i.e. CFRC Recruiting Staff) is the most accurate point of contact as these people have access to a person's file and can talk about it with them; with that said my comments and direction in here is accepted due to my experience in the Recruiting System.  

Note that the term "competition list" is an official Recruiting Term; once a file has all the appropriate paperwork completed and the applicant is eligible to receive an offer of employment they go into what is called a "Competition List".  It is literally a list of applicants that have reached a "competition" for a job offer from the CAF.  



			
				Harsheth5 said:
			
		

> To get information from Toronto recruitment office, is like trying to meet Justin Trudeau. No one take phone calls and emails are usually replied after almost 3 to 4 weeks.



CFRC Southern Ontario detachment Toronto is one of the busiest CFRC detachments in Canada; sometimes they are that back logged on being able to assist individuals who email and call in - however if your communication goes unanswered you can reach out to the CFRG Customer Service Team (their email address is in my profile) and they can assist in reaching out to the detachment and getting someone to get in touch with you.



			
				colinreid16 said:
			
		

> How long does an application last until it is closed and you must apply again. I am having some difficulties with my medical that I believe will be solved eventually.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Applications can remain open for years at times.  The key point to remember is that certain items in the process "expire" and you must get them up to date to remain on the competition list.  Interviews and Medicals both remain valid for 1 year from the date they were done; if an interview expires an abridged interview can be completed.  Security Checks also expire, I don't have the policies at home with me but I believe (and will check and correct if I'm wrong) that the security check is also valid for 1 year.  CFAT/TSD are good for life; once you do it once you never have to do them again.

If you are serious about wanting to join the CAF I recommend touching base with your CFRC detachment at least once a month; this way if anything expires the staff can let you know that you need to update information.


----------



## Milerup

Hi buck,

Just wondering how long 17/18 spots remaining can be open in the 18/19 fidcal year. Meaning can they still be spots in july for 17-18? Or at some points they get erased!

As always, thanks a lot


----------



## Milerup

Hey buck,

I got i call today from montreal recrutement offering me a job until the next french bmoq in august (because apparently the one in may as no entry). I have found no info online on type on duty/pay rate etc. Was wondering if anybody knew of that type of offer.

Thanks a lot


----------



## gazorpazorpfield

Milerup said:
			
		

> Hey buck,
> 
> I got i call today from montreal recrutement offering me a job until the next french bmoq in august (because apparently the one in may as no entry). I have found no info online on type on duty/pay rate etc. Was wondering if anybody knew of that type of offer.
> 
> Thanks a lot



I heard there was a selection yesterday May 19 but I didn't think they'd call successful candidates this quickly; i thought it would take another 8-10 days from selection to job offer. If the August BMOQ is instructed in French, are the two serials in May instructed in English? Or are the May serials no entry because they are all filled up? Can you please clarify these too Buck, thank you very much.


----------



## LegioXEquestris

gazorpazorpfield said:
			
		

> I heard there was a selection yesterday May 19 but I didn't think they'd call successful candidates this quickly; i thought it would take another 8-10 days from selection to job offer. If the August BMOQ is instructed in French, are the two serials in May instructed in English? Or are the May serials no entry because they are all filled up? Can you please clarify these too Buck, thank you very much.



Looks like the serials in August are instructed in French and English. The one starting May 14th is English only, but apparently the serials starting May 7th are both English and French as well (haven't seen anyone on this forum saying that they have been slotted into the May 7th BMOQ though). Source http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page

L0085E & L0086E	March 12, 2018 - June 14, 2018
L0001F & L0002E	May 7, 2018 - July 26, 2018
L0003E	May 14, 2018 - August 2, 2018
L0004E & L0005F	August 27, 2018 - November 15, 2018
L0006E & L0007E	September 10, 2018 - November 29, 2018

Congrats Milerup on your offer. Looks like the waiting paid off.


----------



## gazorpazorpfield

Is that what the F's and E's stand for in the serial number? 


			
				LegioXEquestris said:
			
		

> haven't seen anyone on this forum saying that they have been slotted into the May 7th BMOQ though


A little hopeful for that May 7th BMOQ. I expect we'll be hearing some people getting their calls in the next few days to be loaded into that serial. Best of luck guys!


----------



## LegioXEquestris

gazorpazorpfield said:
			
		

> Is that what the F's and E's stand for in the serial number? A little hopeful for that May 7th BMOQ. I expect we'll be hearing some people getting their calls in the next few days to be loaded into that serial. Best of luck guys!



Haha good point. E=English F=French seems a fair assumption to make, but I can't find anything conclusive to back this up on the CFLRS webpage. Need someone who actually knows what's up for confirmation (I'd sure look like a total idiot if the E and F don't stand for what I think they do).  ;D

Btw Gazor where did you hear about a selection happening on March 19th? My recruiter told me the next one would be March 28th. I'd be much happier if a selection did take place yesterday, but Milerup could have been selected from previous weeks and was only informed of it just now.


----------



## kratz

LegioXEquestris said:
			
		

> Haha good point. E=English F=French seems a fair assumption to make, but I can't find anything conclusive to back this up on the CFLRS webpage. Need someone who actually knows what's up for confirmation (I'd sure look like a total idiot if the E and F doesn't stand for what I think they do).  ;D
> 
> Btw Gazor where did you hear about a selection happening on March 19th? My recruiter told me the next one would be March 28th. I'd be much happier if a selection did take place yesterday, but Milerup could have been selected from previous weeks and was only informed of it just now.



Yes. Your assumption is correct. It's a common standard to differentiate the language of a course. You may or may not always see it's use after Basic.


----------



## gazorpazorpfield

LegioXEquestris said:
			
		

> Btw Gazor where did you hear about a selection happening on March 19th? My recruiter told me the next one would be March 28th. I'd be much happier if a selection did take place yesterday, but Milerup could have been selected from previous weeks and was only informed of it just now.


I was told by my recruiter the week before. I don't know if its for all trades; i was told NWO was included. I haven't heard of any selections from the previous weeks as well as anyone in the forum getting their calls these past few days. I'd like to think CFRC Montreal might have been updated faster than say CFRC Regina? Who knows, I guess the anticipation is getting to me hehe ;D


----------



## Milerup

Just to give you little more info about that offer, because i assume it is really not common. They offered me a potential job to montreal recruitment center while waiting for the august training. As he told me, because of my score, even if i refuse that temporary job, I will eventually be slotted into the one in august (he told me I was on the top of competition list)

The actual trade offer was to be confirmed and officially offered as per my resquesy before accepting that offer. (i applied either for const.eng or Engr).

Also i have no clue about duties/salaries of that temporary job so I am waiting for more info!

The may 7 both F and E as 0 spot filled up in then.

Good luck to all for further selections!


----------



## LegioXEquestris

kratz said:
			
		

> Yes. Your assumption is correct. It's a common standard to differentiate the language of a course. You may or may not always see it's use after Basic.



Good to know. Cheers, mate.  :nod: 



			
				gazorpazorpfield said:
			
		

> I was told by my recruiter the week before. I don't know if its for all trades; i was told NWO was included. I haven't heard of any selections from the previous weeks as well as anyone in the forum getting their calls these past few days. I'd like to think CFRC Montreal might have been updated faster than say CFRC Regina? Who knows, I guess the anticipation is getting to me hehe ;D



Yeah looks like the dates could be because we're gunning for different trades. I was specific to my recruiter about selection for infantry DEO and so was told that it would be March 28th. The anticipation is absolutely killing me here.



			
				Milerup said:
			
		

> The may 7 both F and E as 0 spot filled up in then.
> 
> Good luck to all for further selections!



Sounds like you got yourself a pretty sweet deal. Congrats again.

It's strange that none have been selected for the May 7th serials though. According to the forum people are getting offers for the May 14th BMOQ, so not sure why the May 7th serials have 0 spots filled for now.


----------



## Milerup

LegioXEquestris said:
			
		

> It's strange that none have been selected for the May 7th serials though. According to the forum people are getting offers for the May 14th BMOQ, so not sure why the May 7th serials have 0 spots filled for now.



He told me it is probably because of officer position being cut down. So the may 7th class is not required anymore. Althought it was the only french one in a while. English has may 14th, which is not bad!


----------



## white-1

LegioXEquestris said:
			
		

> It's strange that none have been selected for the May 7th serials though. According to the forum people are getting offers for the May 14th BMOQ, so not sure why the May 7th serials have 0 spots filled for now.



In regards to the May 7th BMOQ, just judging by the length of the course ( 2 months vs the typical 3), I am willing to bet that these 2 serials are specific to students attending RMC. They typically complete their course in 2 phases spread over a couple of summers. 

Can’t confirm this but it would fall in line with what typically happens every summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LegioXEquestris

white-1 said:
			
		

> In regards to the May 7th BMOQ, just judging by the length of the course ( 2 months vs the typical 3), I am willing to bet that these 2 serials are specific to students attending RMC. They typically complete their course in 2 phases spread over a couple of summers.
> 
> Can’t confirm this but it would fall in line with what typically happens every summer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What Milerup says is plausible, but sounds really drastic. I mean, cutting down 2 BMOQ serials represents a considerable loss of officers at a time when CAF is supposedly growing to meet new needs. Plus why not just delete these serials instead of plastering them online for all to see if they will no longer be held...

But White, your numbers don't add up. The BMOQ length for the May, August and September serials are identical: approximately 2.5 month each. The only anomaly are the two serials starting March 12, 2018, which lasts for 3 months. Not necessarily saying your RMC explanation is wrong, it makes sense, but there is no difference in course length between the May, Aug and Sept BMOQs.

Can anyone clarify what's going on with the May 7th BMOQs and why people are being slotted into later ones?


----------



## colinreid16

Do medical officers talk directly with civilian physicians about one's medical file? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harsheth5

colinreid16 said:
			
		

> Do medical officers talk directly with civilian physicians about one's medical file?
> 
> 
> Medical officers do not even share medical information to file manager or recruiters. Also, the selection team only knows an individual medical is approved or not. Medical information is considered to be very private.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colinreid16

Thank you for your response. 

Just to clarify, medical officers looking at an applicants medical file cannot contact civilian physicians about said applicant. Or won't. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harsheth5

colinreid16 said:
			
		

> Thank you for your response.
> 
> Just to clarify, medical officers looking at an applicants medical file cannot contact civilian physicians about said applicant. Or won't.
> 
> 
> 
> If Medical officer required an additional form or forms to be filled by your family doctor, may be they contact the family doctor for verifying the information or to ask other questions.
> But they never disclose your information to any other party.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WJFW11

Hi Buck,


I'm not sure if you can answer this but do you know when ROTP selections end? Because of a medication I was on, I wont be medically cleared until May 13 and I'm worried there won't be any spots left for my chosen trade (infantry officer, civvy U applicant) by then.


----------



## da1root

Milerup said:
			
		

> Hi buck,
> 
> Just wondering how long 17/18 spots remaining can be open in the 18/19 fidcal year. Meaning can they still be spots in july for 17-18? Or at some points they get erased!
> 
> As always, thanks a lot



For 17/18 positions you must be enrolled by 31-March; although you might not start training until later in the year.  This year 31-March is a Saturday and 30-March is Good Friday (a stat); so the last day to enrol for FY 17/18 is 29-March. 
It's not that the positions get "erased"; it's that anything left unfilled is just that, unfilled - then the CAF starts working on 18/19 intake numbers.



			
				Milerup said:
			
		

> Hey buck,
> 
> I got i call today from montreal recrutement offering me a job until the next french bmoq in august (because apparently the one in may as no entry). I have found no info online on type on duty/pay rate etc. Was wondering if anybody knew of that type of offer.
> 
> Thanks a lot



That can happen at times.  The rate of pay will be in your ETP (Enrolment / Transfer Posting) Message.  Ask your recruiter what the rate of pay is, they are your best and most accurate source of information.  Reason for this is that some officers are given time credit towards pay based on whether they have a "normal" degree, honours degree, post-graduate degree.  



			
				gazorpazorpfield said:
			
		

> I heard there was a selection yesterday May 19 but I didn't think they'd call successful candidates this quickly; i thought it would take another 8-10 days from selection to job offer. If the August BMOQ is instructed in French, are the two serials in May instructed in English? Or are the May serials no entry because they are all filled up? Can you please clarify these too Buck, thank you very much.


There are actually 3 serials in May, 2 are in English and 1 is in French.  The French serial is full, and one of the two English serials is full.



			
				gazorpazorpfield said:
			
		

> Is that what the F's and E's stand for in the serial number? A little hopeful for that May 7th BMOQ. I expect we'll be hearing some people getting their calls in the next few days to be loaded into that serial. Best of luck guys!


Both the French and English 7 May serial are full.  The 14 May English serial still has spots as of today.



			
				white-1 said:
			
		

> In regards to the May 7th BMOQ, just judging by the length of the course ( 2 months vs the typical 3), I am willing to bet that these 2 serials are specific to students attending RMC. They typically complete their course in 2 phases spread over a couple of summers.
> 
> Can’t confirm this but it would fall in line with what typically happens every summer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look closer at the dates: 7-May to 27-Jul is 10 weeks; 14-May to 3-Aug is also 10 weeks.  BMOQ is now 10 weeks (2.5 months in duration).
If it were for RMC Students it would be labelled as BMOQ MOD 1 & MOQ MOD 2... 



			
				LegioXEquestris said:
			
		

> Can anyone clarify what's going on with the May 7th BMOQs and why people are being slotted into later ones?


There are no spots remaining on the 7 May BMOQ; people are being loaded on later serials.  When the 14-May serial fills up people will be loaded on later serials yet again.



			
				colinreid16 said:
			
		

> Thank you for your response.
> Just to clarify, medical officers looking at an applicants medical file cannot contact civilian physicians about said applicant. Or won't.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Unless you've signed a Consent to Release Information, Military Physicians cannot speak to your Civilian Doctors; this is protected information.  Depending on your province is depending under which act, but for Ontario for example it's PHIPPA (Personal Health Information Protection Act).



			
				WJFW11 said:
			
		

> Hi Buck,
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you can answer this but do you know when ROTP selections end? Because of a medication I was on, I wont be medically cleared until May 13 and I'm worried there won't be any spots left for my chosen trade (infantry officer, civvy U applicant) by then.



Last year the campaign officially ended on 30-June.  I don't work on the ROTP team and the ROTP entry plan isn't one of the eligible entry plans for the occupations that I recruit for; so I'm not sure when the campaign is officially slated to close this year; I would suggest asking your Recruiter.


----------



## S4Seals

Hello Buck,

I am wondering how many spots are there per BMOQ session? And also how many spots are left for AEC DEO for the rest of the fiscal year?

Thanks


----------



## Trueprince2

Hello buck, 
I am wondering what is the next BMQ that isn't full as of today's day?


----------



## unicornteacher

My file was just put on the competition list as of yesterday morning for ARMD Officer. What are my chances of being called for one of the 2017/18 remaining positions? Last I checked there were 4 left and more opening for 2018/19.


----------



## Psyentific

Does anybody know when the Sonar Operator selection dates are?


----------



## nem7

Hello Buck, 
Just wondering when the next selection date is approximately for AEC DEO. I understand it could be monthly. Also is it possible to find out how many individuals are on the merit list?

Thanks


----------



## wnhan

Hi Buck,

Concerning your statement that "for fiscal year 17/18 positions, you must be *enrolled* by 31-March; although you might not start training until later in the year. This year 31-March is a Saturday and 30-March is Good Friday (a stat); so the last day to *enrol* for FY 17/18 is 29-March". Personally, I have not received an offer yet and assuming that there is a *selection* for DEO Construction Engineering today (March 28) or tomorrow (March 29), that these positions will fill the available spots for the FY 18/19 and not FY 17/18 since there is no way for me to *enroll* or "swear in" before March 29 due to the time it takes to transfer the information from the selection boards to my local CFRC. Essentially, I am nit-picking at the definitions of "enroll" and "selected". Are these two terms used interchangeably? I am asking because in my mind and under my assumption with the example I have provided, I am using the terms "enroll" and "swearing-in" during the swearing-in ceremony interchangeably. Please confirm and clarify.

Thanks,
wnhan


----------



## mechabot

Hi Buck.

I was wondering how many DEO positions remain for EME for 17/18 and when can I expect the positions to disappear. Currently have that as my only listed trade and plan to add more once the positions run out for 17/18.

Also my medical was done 14 months ago and I was wondering if it affected my position on the competition list. I'm under the impression it needs to be done annually. I haven't recieved any replies from my CFRC or emails requesting updates.

Thanks,


----------



## Harsheth5

wnhan said:
			
		

> Hi Buck,
> 
> Concerning your statement that "for fiscal year 17/18 positions, you must be *enrolled* by 31-March; although you might not start training until later in the year. This year 31-March is a Saturday and 30-March is Good Friday (a stat); so the last day to *enrol* for FY 17/18 is 29-March". Personally, I have not received an offer yet and assuming that there is a *selection* for DEO Construction Engineering today (March 28) or tomorrow (March 29), that these positions will fill the available spots for the FY 18/19 and not FY 17/18 since there is no way for me to *enroll* or "swear in" before March 29 due to the time it takes to transfer the information from the selection boards to my local CFRC. Essentially, I am nit-picking at the definitions of "enroll" and "selected". Are these two terms used interchangeably? I am asking because in my mind and under my assumption with the example I have provided, I am using the terms "enroll" and "swearing-in" during the swearing-in ceremony interchangeably. Please confirm and clarify.
> 
> Thanks,
> wnhan



I have similar questions, 1) If an individual selected on 28th (today) he or she will know by 29th?
2) "The left over positions" is very common in Canada force hiring or usually they always fulfill it by March 31st.
Please let us know.
Thanks
Harsheth5


----------



## Hali_13579

Hey Buck,

I was wondering if you knew approximately when the next selection date for Med Tech will be? Thank you!!


----------



## Harsheth5

Hi All,
I got a call from my recruiter to schedule my interview and medical on May 2nd and got the email confirmation. But my medical and interview expires on May 19th.
My question is how come they call me up front to book my medical and interview in advance before expiry, I mean is it good news or bad news?
Also he told from April in one year they have huge task of hiring almost 5000 people.
So let's see, but please share some advice about interview and medical rescheduling.
Thanks.


----------



## da1root

S4Seals said:
			
		

> Hello Buck,
> 
> I am wondering how many spots are there per BMOQ session? And also how many spots are left for AEC DEO for the rest of the fiscal year?
> 
> Thanks



There are a maximum of 60 spots per BMOQ.
Although there are a handful of enrollments happening this week for FY 17/18; officially selections are now occurring for FY 18/19 only.



			
				Trueprince2 said:
			
		

> Hello buck,
> I am wondering what is the next BMQ that isn't full as of today's day?



There are a few (less than 6 positions) remaining on most BMQ's in April and May; however the next BMQ that appears to being loaded right now is 28-May, then 25-Jun.



			
				unicornteacher said:
			
		

> My file was just put on the competition list as of yesterday morning for ARMD Officer. What are my chances of being called for one of the 2017/18 remaining positions? Last I checked there were 4 left and more opening for 2018/19.



FY17/18 is now closed - although there are a handful of enrollments happening this week for FY 17/18; officially selections are now occurring for FY 18/19 only.



			
				Psyentific said:
			
		

> Does anybody know when the Sonar Operator selection dates are?



Please see the following post for Selection Date Information: https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/125930.0.html



			
				nem7 said:
			
		

> Hello Buck,
> Just wondering when the next selection date is approximately for AEC DEO. I understand it could be monthly. Also is it possible to find out how many individuals are on the merit list?
> 
> Thanks



Please see the following post for Selection Date Information: https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/125930.0.html
Re: Merit List - no it is not possible to give you that information as it is constantly changing, there could be 100 people at 10am, 80people at noon and 120 people at 2pm for a variety of reasons; as such this information is not released.



			
				wnhan said:
			
		

> Hi Buck,
> 
> Concerning your statement that "for fiscal year 17/18 positions, you must be *enrolled* by 31-March; although you might not start training until later in the year. This year 31-March is a Saturday and 30-March is Good Friday (a stat); so the last day to *enrol* for FY 17/18 is 29-March". Personally, I have not received an offer yet and assuming that there is a *selection* for DEO Construction Engineering today (March 28) or tomorrow (March 29), that these positions will fill the available spots for the FY 18/19 and not FY 17/18 since there is no way for me to *enroll* or "swear in" before March 29 due to the time it takes to transfer the information from the selection boards to my local CFRC. Essentially, I am nit-picking at the definitions of "enroll" and "selected". Are these two terms used interchangeably? I am asking because in my mind and under my assumption with the example I have provided, I am using the terms "enroll" and "swearing-in" during the swearing-in ceremony interchangeably. Please confirm and clarify.
> 
> Thanks,
> wnhan


Selected and Enrolled are not interchangable.  Technically anyone selected for FY 17/18 was supposed to be enrolled no later than 31-March-2018; however because of the stat long weekend some leeway has been given for enrollments so there are a handful of enrollments happening this week for FY 17/18; officially selections are now occurring for FY 18/19 only.



			
				mechabot said:
			
		

> Hi Buck.
> 
> I was wondering how many DEO positions remain for EME for 17/18 and when can I expect the positions to disappear. Currently have that as my only listed trade and plan to add more once the positions run out for 17/18.
> 
> Also my medical was done 14 months ago and I was wondering if it affected my position on the competition list. I'm under the impression it needs to be done annually. I haven't recieved any replies from my CFRC or emails requesting updates.
> 
> Thanks,



FY17/18 is now closed - although there are a handful of enrollments happening this week for FY 17/18; officially selections are now occurring for FY 18/19 only.

Yes the medical expires on a yearly basis; continue trying to contact your CFRC.  If you do not hear back from them please look at my profile; there is an email for Customer Service in there, email them and they can contact the CFRC on your behalf as well.



			
				Harsheth5 said:
			
		

> I have similar questions, 1) If an individual selected on 28th (today) he or she will know by 29th?
> 2) "The left over positions" is very common in Canada force hiring or usually they always fulfill it by March 31st.
> Please let us know.
> Thanks
> Harsheth5



#1 was answered above
#2 normally there are not "left over" positions; this year was unique because the intake was raised part way through the year.  The problem with raising the intake is that recruiting needs basic training serials to load people on and the recruit school was beyond it's capacity at the time.



			
				Hali_13579 said:
			
		

> Hey Buck,
> 
> I was wondering if you knew approximately when the next selection date for Med Tech will be? Thank you!!



Please see the following post for Selection Date Information: https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/125930.0.html



			
				Harsheth5 said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> I got a call from my recruiter to schedule my interview and medical on May 2nd and got the email confirmation. But my medical and interview expires on May 19th.
> My question is how come they call me up front to book my medical and interview in advance before expiry, I mean is it good news or bad news?
> Also he told from April in one year they have huge task of hiring almost 5000 people.
> So let's see, but please share some advice about interview and medical rescheduling.
> Thanks.



Keep in mind that your medical may have to goto the RMO in Ottawa for review; so if they wait until you've expired to set an appointment you could face further delays.  I wouldn't take it as good news or bad news that you're being scheduled ahead of the expire.  The detachment identified that you were going to expire and the appointment they had available for you was 2 weeks prior to the expiration.


----------



## LegioXEquestris

Hi Buck, as always thank you again for your insights. Do you happen to know the next projected selection dates (which I assume would be the first round of selections for the 18/19 FY) for Infantry, Armour and Artillery DEO? 

I know you mentioned you won't be positing specific dates, but you were able to provide the DEO selection dates for last year (19 April 2017 & 31 May 2017) ahead of time. Any info would be greatly appreciated. 

Edit: I realised that one of my questions earlier was already answered in the last post.


----------



## da1root

LegioXEquestris said:
			
		

> Hi Buck, as always thank you again for your insights. Do you happen to know the next projected selection dates (which I assume would be the first round of selections for the 18/19 FY) for Infantry, Armour and Artillery DEO?
> 
> I know you mentioned you won't be positing specific dates, but you were able to provide the DEO selection dates for last year (19 April 2017 & 31 May 2017) ahead of time. Any info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Edit: I realised that one of my questions earlier was already answered in the last post.



Please see the following thread: https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/125930.0

More specifically this part of the thread:


			
				Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> *Specific Dates*
> Please note that I will not post specific dates of projected selections.  The actual dates can change for a variety of reasons; and while there is information available to recruiters as to what the projected dates are, it does not manage the expectations of applicants to inform them that a selection will occur on a specific date only for it to be delayed.



While I used to post specific dates, as per above the projected dates can change for a variety of reasons and because of this I no longer post specific dates as people become dependent on that information and I don't want to mislead anyone.  Thank you for your understanding on why I no longer post specific projected dates.


----------



## SFHL

Hi Buck,

I put in an online application for pilot ROTP today, in the link you provided above it says the deadline is Jan 31st. However, I've seen other posts saying there are multiple selections and no real hard deadline? Is there any truth to this, and is there a realistic chance that I'll be selected for the 2018-19 school year, considering I'm already in a civi uni?

Thanks!


----------



## da1root

SFHL said:
			
		

> Hi Buck,
> 
> I put in an online application for pilot ROTP today, in the link you provided above it says the deadline is Jan 31st. However, I've seen other posts saying there are multiple selections and no real hard deadline? Is there any truth to this, and is there a realistic chance that I'll be selected for the 2018-19 school year, considering I'm already in a civi uni?
> 
> Thanks!



In the past there was a hard deadline for ROTP of 31-January each year.  I have been informed that the deadline is flexible this year; however please keep in mind that the first round of offers went out by end February.  Whether there is a chance to be picked up this FY for Pilot ROTP; if the application is accepted you are cutting it very close as you would need to do all the processing for enrollment very quickly.  With applying today chances are you will receive an email in the next 48 hours with instructions on the next steps to your file.  I would urge you not to delay at any point in the process if you're hoping to be picked up by September.


----------



## wnhan

Hi Buck,

If "*selected* and *enrolled* are not interchangeable", could you please clarify/define each of those terms?  

Thanks,
wnhan


----------



## da1root

wnhan said:
			
		

> Hi Buck,
> 
> If "*selected* and *enrolled* are not interchangeable", could you please clarify/define each of those terms?
> 
> Thanks,
> wnhan


Selected means that you've been selected to be given an Offer of Employment (i.e. when the CFRC informs you that you've been selected for employment); at this stage you can accept or refuse the offer.  If you refuse the offer you will not be enrolled.
     In your signature block you use "position offered", the selection date will be a few days prior to the "position offered" date as this is when you're "selected"

Enrolled is the day that you go into the CFRC and sign all your paperwork and swear an oath / make solemn affirmation to the Queen and now become a part of the CAF.
     In your signature block you use the term "ceremony" - this is your Enrollment date.


----------



## Trueprince2

Hey buck, 
From the date your medical is approved and you are declared fit for duty so u know roughly how long from that date you should expect to be on the competition list


----------



## Primus

Trueprince2 said:
			
		

> Hey buck,
> From the date your medical is approved and you are declared fit for duty so u know roughly how long from that date you should expect to be on the competition list


Your background/reference and credit check would also still need to be completed and processed before being put on the competition list. For me, once that was completed, It was about a week or so that I was put on it.


----------



## Trueprince2

Primus said:
			
		

> Your background/reference and credit check would also still need to be completed and processed before being put on the competition list. For me, once that was completed, It was about a week or so that I was put on it.


Also do they always call your references or is it a by case


----------



## Primus

Trueprince2 said:
			
		

> Also do they always call your references or is it a by case



The service doing my checks called 2 of them I believe. They let me know which ones they called. The only reason they called me though was because the phone number needed updating for one of them.


----------



## colinreid16

Primus said:
			
		

> Your background/reference and credit check would also still need to be completed and processed before being put on the competition list. For me, once that was completed, It was about a week or so that I was put on it.



That is good to know. 

I have everything done except the medical. 
So it could potentially be a quick process after my medical is approved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ailsa_95

Hey Buck

I know there's a selection happening soon for NOs but my RC is currently working on my PLAR which they said should have been done earlier in the process, I'm not sure why it wasn't. However before they started the PLAR, I was told that i was ready for competition. My question is will I still be considered while they are still conducting the PLAR?


----------



## da1root

Ailsa_95 said:
			
		

> Hey Buck
> 
> I know there's a selection happening soon for NOs but my RC is currently working on my PLAR which they said should have been done earlier in the process, I'm not sure why it wasn't. However before they started the PLAR, I was told that i was ready for competition. My question is will I still be considered while they are still conducting the PLAR?



Nursing Officer Selections are unique this year.  Only 1 or 2 GDNO's are going to be picked early in the year; the rest of the positions are being held for CCNO's, PNO's and MHNO's - if you are one of these 3 specialties please reach out to me in PM so that I can flag your file.  If you're a GDNO then I wouldn't worry too much about waiting for your PLAR.

I suggest that you either reach out to me in PM or email HealthSvcsRecruiting-RecrutementSvcsdesante@forces.gc.ca


----------



## Primus

Hi Buck, did selections end up happening on April 9th? I was told the next round for W TECH L were happening APRIL 9th and April 25th 2018. 
When I asked, it was the 11th. They didn't have access to my file at the time or anything like that. I was just asking randomly with the Forces Jobs page. 
So I don't know if I might've been selected on the April 9th date. 
They said it could be up to 3 weeks before you're called about it. If I was to call my CFRC next week, would my file show any new info if I was lucky enough to be chosen? 
Or would my file update in 3 weeks on their end? 

Thank you for your time, Buck


----------



## nk88

Looks like there was a major selection of DEO AEC very recently. Does anyone know how many positions are left now for this fiscal year?

Thanks.


----------



## Cwes

Any information on recent or tentative MarTech or W Eng Tech selections this month?


----------



## Seanadams

Hey buck,  wondering if selections happened for Firefighter last month. Thanks


----------



## EngSoldier

Hey Buck,

Do you have any update about DEO intake numbers(2018/2019)?


----------



## PerArdua

Afternoon Buck,

Currently on the competition list for DEO Pilot. I was told by CFRC Montreal that there was supposed to be a selection sometime last week. Any information on DEO pilot intakes for the upcoming (read May) BMOQ courses? Or would the August course be the more realistic loading? Thanks for your continued information sharing, it's been a real boon throughout the process.


----------



## alpha-synuclein

seeking wisdom here Buck,

So i feel like im not the only one on here but here it goes Ive been on the competition list for infantry officer for over 4 months, I havent heard of any selections since last summer for this occupation !! All I have heard of from the recruiting office has been there are no BMOQ dates or spots left.  If someone can fill me in (Buck) as there are dates for BMOQ set up till september. As far as im concerned this occupation only gets selected once every summer ? I only state this since i havent heard of anyone in this occupation get selected since last summer. If that is the case there is aug 27th BMOQ and a september one two weeks later.  Do selections happen 2 to 4 to  6 months before or like years in advance or am I just in wonderland here?


----------



## kratz

Aloha-Synuclein,

Reading previous comments from Buck,
I can para-phrase:

During the time you are waiting on the Competition List, there will be other candidates added to the list, for your trade. It's very possible for your name to be bumped lower on the list and this will affect your selection to be loaded onto BMOQ. 

As an example: If there are only 20 Infantry Officer positions open on the course and you are number 60 on the list, you would not likely not be selected for the course and would continue to wait. While waiting on the Competition List, it's very possible for your name to be bumped lower on the list and this will affect your selection to be loaded onto BMOQ.


----------



## alpha-synuclein

Kratz 
I totally understand its a top to bottom approach in terms of competition list, Im specifically asking about infantry DEO officer selection dates have not occurred since last summer.  Im aware new people are added on weekly if not daily, Im just wondering is there a specific reason why Infantry is always left for the summer... is it because infantry school dates begin in december post BMOQ etc.  My other specific question is on selection itself how many months before a bmoq date is set does one get selected not as to how a competition list is crerated or selected.  Just wondering how far back candidates are selected for a specific BMOQ.

thanks !


----------



## patelh35

Hi Buck,

I noticed that the '2018/2019 Paid Education Intake Numbers' thread has still not been updated in terms of SEELM Physio -- does this mean selection has not yet occurred for that entry stream? I was told to wait until the 18/19 FY to begin to be selected, but have yet to hear anything (ie. no replies to emails or calls).


----------



## alixrose

Hi Buck! 

So I’m not sure if this has already been answered, if so I do apologize!

I was put on the competition list for infantry NCO just yesterday. I have a friend who is also on it and her recruiter told her that all BMQ spots were now booked until August. 

I spoke with my recruiter and he told me that they do not have access to this information? 

And so... I was wondering if you could confirm that I would not be going until at least August? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## alixrose

Oups. NCM!!!


----------



## unicornteacher

alixrose said:
			
		

> Hi Buck!
> 
> So I’m not sure if this has already been answered, if so I do apologize!
> 
> I was put on the competition list for infantry NCO just yesterday. I have a friend who is also on it and her recruiter told her that all BMQ spots were now booked until August.
> 
> I spoke with my recruiter and he told me that they do not have access to this information?
> 
> And so... I was wondering if you could confirm that I would not be going until at least August?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Good day, 
I'm confused if you're going in as a DEO or NCM? You said infantry NCO and BMQ? BMQ is for recruits entering as a private and BMOQ as an officer. If you're DEO than you would be looking at the soonest bmoq date being August. If you're selected before then. If you're NCM than there may be more dates available and buck might know more about those dates. I was told for DEO selections to expect the bmoq serials to be August,  September and winter.


----------



## PuckChaser

alixrose said:
			
		

> @buck I forgot to tag you in my above post!



This isn't social media, tags don't work here. Rest assured Buck will see the post, but I think you answered your own question. If the recruiting centre is telling you all BMQ spots are filled, then they're filled.


----------



## alixrose

My recruiter has told me that he doesn’t have access to the information. A friend said her recruiter told her that. I don’t understand why one would say he cannot access the information and another can. That is why I would like to confirm.


----------



## alixrose

unicornteacher said:
			
		

> Good day,
> I'm confused if you're going in as a DEO or NCM? You said infantry NCO and BMQ? BMQ is for recruits entering as a private and BMOQ as an officer. If you're DEO than you would be looking at the soonest bmoq date being August. If you're selected before then. If you're NCM than there may be more dates available and buck might know more about those dates. I was told for DEO selections to expect the bmoq serials to be August,  September and winter.



I'm so sorry! I definitely meant NCM!!!! Thank you so much for your answer!


----------



## da1root

Primus said:
			
		

> Hi Buck, did selections end up happening on April 9th? I was told the next round for W TECH L were happening APRIL 9th and April 25th 2018.
> When I asked, it was the 11th. They didn't have access to my file at the time or anything like that. I was just asking randomly with the Forces Jobs page.
> So I don't know if I might've been selected on the April 9th date.
> They said it could be up to 3 weeks before you're called about it. If I was to call my CFRC next week, would my file show any new info if I was lucky enough to be chosen?
> Or would my file update in 3 weeks on their end?
> 
> Thank you for your time, Buck



Sorry I've been out of office at events; I'm not sure if that selection happened and with it being almost a month ago I know that selections have occurred since.  When a selection board occurs there are quite a few steps to the process and a few different cells that have to do work such as loading you on a BMQ/BMOQ, generating the offer panel, doing Quality Control on the file, and then informing the det that someone has an offer that can be tendered.  It can take 8-12 business days from selection date to offer date.



			
				nk88 said:
			
		

> Looks like there was a major selection of DEO AEC very recently. Does anyone know how many positions are left now for this fiscal year?
> Thanks.


It's very early still in the year I wouldn't start worrying about that yet (but I did check and there is close to 70% of positions remaining as of today's date).



			
				Cwes said:
			
		

> Any information on recent or tentative MarTech or W Eng Tech selections this month?



Ref: https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/125930.0

Yes, selections are scheduled for every other week.



			
				Seanadams said:
			
		

> Hey buck,  wondering if selections happened for Firefighter last month. Thanks



Yes, there are still over 50% of the positions remaining as of today's date though.



			
				EngSoldier said:
			
		

> Hey Buck,
> 
> Do you have any update about DEO intake numbers(2018/2019)?



Ref: https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/127069.0.html



			
				PerArdua said:
			
		

> Afternoon Buck,
> 
> Currently on the competition list for DEO Pilot. I was told by CFRC Montreal that there was supposed to be a selection sometime last week. Any information on DEO pilot intakes for the upcoming (read May) BMOQ courses? Or would the August course be the more realistic loading? Thanks for your continued information sharing, it's been a real boon throughout the process.



While there are still a few positions on the May BMOQ I wouldn't count on getting one of those positions; the positions that are there are likely due to individuals not accepting their offers and the numbers remaining are very small.  The August BMOQ's are the courses being loaded right now.



			
				alpha-synuclein said:
			
		

> Kratz
> I totally understand its a top to bottom approach in terms of competition list, Im specifically asking about infantry DEO officer selection dates have not occurred since last summer.  Im aware new people are added on weekly if not daily, Im just wondering is there a specific reason why Infantry is always left for the summer... is it because infantry school dates begin in december post BMOQ etc.  My other specific question is on selection itself how many months before a bmoq date is set does one get selected not as to how a competition list is crerated or selected.  Just wondering how far back candidates are selected for a specific BMOQ.
> 
> thanks !


I'm only quoting your last message but I'm responding to both in one.  Selections do no occur years in advance; this is impossible as the CAF works on the same Fiscal Year as the Government of Canada.  Here is the coles notes on selections slowing down last year: The normal intake in recruiting is around 5,400 - CFLRS is set up to train that many recruits in one year - last year the intake of the CAF was increased to roughly 6,034 (I think that was the final number) -so as you can imagine having a school process an additional 600 people caused some administrative hiccups and this is why selections for DEO slowed down; then when Recruiting started working on the new Fiscal Year they didn't have the dates of when the BMOQ's would run.  Now they do and selections for all occupations including DEO are ongoing.  For time frame any DEO offers being generated right now are for the 27-Aug BMOQ; once that course fills up they'll move onto the next course until it fills up and then the next one, etc etc.



			
				AspiringHSO said:
			
		

> Hi Buck,
> 
> I noticed that the '2018/2019 Paid Education Intake Numbers' thread has still not been updated in terms of SEELM Physio -- does this mean selection has not yet occurred for that entry stream? I was told to wait until the 18/19 FY to begin to be selected, but have yet to hear anything (ie. no replies to emails or calls).



Ref: https://navy.ca/forums/threads/127070.0.html

Updated it earlier today.  Depending on which SEELM Occupation you're trying to join is depending how comparative it will be; if you're applying for Physio or Social Worker feel free to reach out to me - if it's Chaplain you'll have to reach out to your CFRC for more information.



			
				alixrose said:
			
		

> Hi Buck!
> 
> So I’m not sure if this has already been answered, if so I do apologize!
> 
> I was put on the competition list for infantry NCO just yesterday. I have a friend who is also on it and her recruiter told her that all BMQ spots were now booked until August.
> 
> I spoke with my recruiter and he told me that they do not have access to this information?
> 
> And so... I was wondering if you could confirm that I would not be going until at least August?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Not all people in recruiting have access to the same information in CFRIMS (Canadian Forces Recruiting Information Management System) so it is very possible that your recruiter cannot see the information.  With that said, although there are some serials that have anywhere from 1-6 spots unfilled it appears that 6-Aug is the BMQ serial that is being loaded with offers at the moment.

As an aside for new people on the thread, by him using "NCO" anyone with military experience knows that he meant "NCM" - an NCO is an NCM, just at a rank higher than Private/Ordinary Seaman (I don't have the regs handy but from memory a Corporal/Leading Seaman & Sergeant/Petty Officer 2nd Class are called NCO's - this also extends to MCpl/MS as that is not a rank it is an appointment).


----------



## alixrose

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Not all people in recruiting have access to the same information in CFRIMS (Canadian Forces Recruiting Information Management System) so it is very possible that your recruiter cannot see the information.  With that said, although there are some serials that have anywhere from 1-6 spots unfilled it appears that 6-Aug is the BMQ serial that is being loaded with offers at the moment.
> 
> As an aside for new people on the thread, by him using "NCO" anyone with military experience knows that he meant "NCM" - an NCO is an NCM, just at a rank higher than Private/Ordinary Seaman (I don't have the regs handy but from memory a Corporal/Leading Seaman & Sergeant/Petty Officer 2nd Class are called NCO's - this also extends to MCpl/MS as that is not a rank it is an appointment).



Ahh, that makes more sense! Thanks for the information! Truly appreciate it!


----------



## JP4422

For the ROTP 18/19 FY, are all of those numbers for students that would be going to university Sept 18-Apr 19, or does it include Sept 19-April 20. Also I noticed the Armd O and Arty O ROTP numbers did not move, have selections happened for that occupation? I also noted that Inf O went down, so was there already an Infantry O selection?


----------



## da1root

JP4422 said:
			
		

> For the ROTP 18/19 FY, are all of those numbers for students that would be going to university Sept 18-Apr 19, or does it include Sept 19-April 20. Also I noticed the Armd O and Arty O ROTP numbers did not move, have selections happened for that occupation? I also noted that Inf O went down, so was there already an Infantry O selection?



The numbers given are for anyone being enrolled between 1-April-2018 to 31-March-2019; traditionally individuals start school in September.
The numbers posted are for total intake, not how many are remaining.


----------



## JP4422

Thanks for replying to my last post. Last question I swear   How many spots remain for Inf O, and if possible Arty O and Armd O for ROTP 18/19?


----------



## da1root

JP4422 said:
			
		

> Thanks for replying to my last post. Last question I swear   How many spots remain for Inf O, and if possible Arty O and Armd O for ROTP 18/19?


Remaining spots are not numbers I have available as the selection list is currently protected within the RMC & selections teams; many applicants have been selected but offers have not been generated and as such the information is protected.


----------



## Justadude

Hi Buck,

I was wondering how long it usually takes to hear if you got selected after a selection date. I am currently applying to ROTP Pilot and I was placed on the competition list April 3rd and I know that there was a selection on the 10th. If I haven't heard anything yet am I to assume that I wasn't selected on that selection date? Thanks for all your help!


----------



## kratz

Justadude,

If you search and read the site many of your questions have already been asked and answered:

from Buck_HRA


> Selections will continue to occur until the specific occupation & entry plan has been filled with the number of applicants that the CAF has identified as requiring for that Fiscal Year.
> 
> Please note that the above are "general" guidelines and at any point a projected/schedule selection can be pushed/moved for a variety of reasons.
> 
> Time Frame: After a selection it can take 3-5 business days for a CFRC to be informed of who was selected, from there it can take another 5-7 business for an applicant to be informed (depending on the workload of a CFRC, and when the applicant is set to do BMQ/BMOQ).  This translates to a total of 8-12 business days from when a selection occurs to when the applicant is informed of the offer.
> 
> Specific Dates
> Please note that Selection Dates are designed as a planning tool to help guide Recruiting Detachments in prioritizing files; as such specific dates of projected selections will not be posted.  The actual dates can change for a variety of reasons; and while there is information available to recruiters as to what the projected dates are, it does not manage the expectations of applicants to inform them that a selection will occur on a specific date only for it to be delayed.



As always the most accurate and up to date information is from your CFRC.


----------



## jonii

Hi,

Hope this hasn't been asked before but I couldn't find the answer with a cursory search. The info I'm seeing says DEO selections happen monthly, but is that referring to every position or just the DEO stream in general? I'm specifically interested in whether DEO pilot has monthly selections. Thanks for any information you can share.


----------



## kratz

jonii said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Hope this hasn't been asked before but I couldn't find the answer with a cursory search. The info I'm seeing says DEO selections happen monthly, but is that referring to every position or just the DEO stream in general? I'm specifically interested in whether DEO pilot has monthly selections. Thanks for any information you can share.



Jonii,

Your answer is stickied at the top of the other sub-thread: 
The Recruiting Process :  Selection Date Information



			
				Buck_HRA  said:
			
		

> DEO - There is no application deadline.  Selections happen monthly.



and just as important:



> Specific Dates
> Please note that Selection Dates are designed as a planning tool to help guide Recruiting Detachments in prioritizing files; as such specific dates of projected selections will not be posted.  The actual dates can change for a variety of reasons; and while there is information available to recruiters as to what the projected dates are, it does not manage the expectations of applicants to inform them that a selection will occur on a specific date only for it to be delayed.



As this is an unofficial site, the most accurate and up to date information on Selection Dates is your respective CFRC.


----------



## Brandon.U

Hey Buck!

I saw that August 6 was loading earlier this month from your post for NCM Infantry. I was just wondering that course is full? And if it is full, is there another BMQ being filled for infantry? And also when selections for NCM Infantry are happening?


----------



## Milerup

Hi buck,

Do you know how many spots are left for french DEO bmoq of august?

Thanks a lot,


----------



## da1root

Brandon.U said:
			
		

> Hey Buck!
> 
> I saw that August 6 was loading earlier this month from your post for NCM Infantry. I was just wondering that course is full? And if it is full, is there another BMQ being filled for infantry? And also when selections for NCM Infantry are happening?



Both 6 August and 13 August are basically full.  The next date is 20 August; please note that BMQ's are not filled for specific occupations - whether you're an HRA, FSA, Inf, Art (etc) you can be on the same BMQ - the only division is BMQ for NCM's and BMOQ for Officer's (and English / French).

As to when selections are happening, kratz post just before yours has all the information that I would normally respond with.  



			
				Milerup said:
			
		

> Hi buck,
> 
> Do you know how many spots are left for french DEO bmoq of august?
> 
> Thanks a lot,



As of today's date there are approx 12 positions remaining on the Franco BMOQ in August.


----------



## LivingTheDream

Hello Folks,

I have a few questions that I hope someone could answer for me:

1. According to the CFLR website (http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page), the last 12-week-long BMOQ, L-Series, is scheduled to start on September 10, 2018. Do I assume it correctly that based on the 12-week duration, this would be the course for DEO applicants?

2. Do I also assume it correctly that after September, the next DEO intake is not going to happen until 2019?

3. What are the remaining # spots left for DEO Ms Eng and DEO NWO?

Thank you!


----------



## da1root

Living the Dream said:
			
		

> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have a few questions that I hope someone could answer for me:
> 
> 1. According to the CFLR website (http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page), the last 12-week-long BMOQ, L-Series, is scheduled to start on September 10, 2018. Do I assume it correctly that based on the 12-week duration, this would be the course for DEO applicants?
> 
> 2. Do I also assume it correctly that after September, the next DEO intake is not going to happen until 2019?
> 
> 3. What are the remaining # spots left for DEO Ms Eng and DEO NWO?
> 
> Thank you!



1.  Yes the "L-Series" is the BMOQ course done in one shot (i.e. not broke up) so it's for DEO applicants.

2. There is a difference between "intake" and going away on Basic Training.  Intake / Selections will still occur between those months however once the September BMOQ is full anyone selected will be placed on the January BMOQ.

3. As of today's date approx 75% of the DEO MS ENG positions are open and approx 80% of the DEO NWO positions remain open.

Cheers


----------



## LivingTheDream

Thank you, Buck. As always, much appreciate your time and information provided!


----------



## kb30658

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> 2. There is a difference between "intake" and going away on Basic Training.  Intake / Selections will still occur between those months however once the September BMOQ is full anyone selected will be placed on the January BMOQ.
> 
> Cheers



Hey Buck, to add to this question: are there still spaces in the August/September DEO BMOQ (in particular L0004E,L0006E,L0007E) with a special interest if they are taking any more combat arm applicants (INF, AMR, ARY)? Or do BMOQ's even have spots allotted by trade?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Milerup

kb30658 said:
			
		

> Hey Buck, to add to this question: are there still spaces in the August/September DEO BMOQ (in particular L0004E,L0006E,L0007E) with a special interest if they are taking any more combat arm applicants (INF, AMR, ARY)? Or do BMOQ's even have spots allotted by trade?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I think he legit answered that trade/bmoq at least 10 times. There are not spot per trade.


----------



## da1root

kb30658 said:
			
		

> Hey Buck, to add to this question: are there still spaces in the August/September DEO BMOQ (in particular L0004E,L0006E,L0007E)



I don't see "L0004E" (or the others) in the system I use; for future please post start/end dates.  However with that said I'm looking at August/September dates and although it looks like a new BMOQ with a start of 10-Sep was added; all other August/September courses are essentially full.



			
				kb30658 said:
			
		

> with a special interest if they are taking any more combat arm applicants (INF, AMR, ARY)? Or do BMOQ's even have spots allotted by trade?



I've started a new thread - "Recruiting FAQs" (https://navy.ca/forums/threads/128223.0.html); please refer to Q1.


----------



## clmarr

Hi, 

What are the next selection dates for AVS and AVN?

Thanks


----------



## kratz

From Buck_HRA's earlier thread answering these questions:



> NCM Entry Plans
> NCM-STEP - There is no "general" application deadline; specific occupations may have a deadline - please speak with a Recruiter to confirm.  Selections happen minimum monthly.
> Unskilled/Semi-skilled/Skilled - There is no application deadline.  Selections happen twice a month minimum, sometimes weekly.
> 
> Selections will continue to occur until the specific occupation & entry plan has been filled with the number of applicants that the CAF has identified as requiring for that Fiscal Year.
> 
> Please note that the above are "general" guidelines and at any point a projected/schedule selection can be pushed/moved for a variety of reasons.
> 
> Time Frame: After a selection it can take 3-5 business days for a CFRC to be informed of who was selected, from there it can take another 5-7 business for an applicant to be informed (depending on the workload of a CFRC, and when the applicant is set to do BMQ/BMOQ).  This translates to a total of 8-12 business days from when a selection occurs to when the applicant is informed of the offer.
> 
> Specific Dates
> Please note that Selection Dates are designed as a planning tool to help guide Recruiting Detachments in prioritizing files; as such specific dates of projected selections will not be posted.  The actual dates can change for a variety of reasons; and while there is information available to recruiters as to what the projected dates are, it does not manage the expectations of applicants to inform them that a selection will occur on a specific date only for it to be delayed.
> 
> As always the most accurate and up to date information on Selection Dates is your respective CFRC.





			
				clmarr said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> What are the next selection dates for AVS and AVN?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## da1root

clmarr said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> What are the next selection dates for AVS and AVN?
> 
> Thanks



Please see the following link for Selection Information: https://navy.ca/forums/threads/125930.0


----------



## kingstondreamer

Hello Buck : 

I need your advice/information on two questions. 

1. ROTP selection for AEC on June 26  : Do you know how many people (ROTP) will be selected at the ROTP selection for AEC on June 26 ?  I am on the competition list for ROTP- RMC and AEC. 

2. Will all ROTP have to go to the BMOQ - Module 1 starting on July 9th if they start the RMCC on August 25 ? or will some ROTP start the RMCC on August 25 without the BMOQ-Module 1 ?   I applied for the ROTP - RMC / AEC and am still waiting on an offer/admission. You said it takes about 10 days to be informed to the applicants (from the selection to Recruiting Centre to Applicant ).  I am worried if I have enough time to join the ROTP - RMC ( ROTP selection for AEC on June 26 -- 10 business days (??) -- July 9 BMOQ ...)

3. If I am not selected at the ROTP selection for AEC on June 26, will my application for ROTP-RMC be closed ? ... because it looks I won't be able to join the RMC on Aug 25 this year.  

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Mahbub9803

Hello,
I am new to this site. My interview will be next week. If anyone has any tips for me please! Also here is my info...

CFRC: Toronto
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO), Regular Force
Trade: 1. Navy (MOST Office) 2. Airforce (Communication Electronics Engineering Officer) 3. Army (Infantry Office)
Application Date: 
First Contact: March 6th, 2018
CFAT: April 19th, 2018
Background Check: Done in May 2018
MOST Test: June 8th, 2018
Medical: July 12th, 2018
Interview: July 11th, 2018
Offer of Employment: TBD
Enrollment Ceremony: TBD

But I would like to change the Trade selection choice to - 
1. Air Force (Communication Electronics Engineering Officer, 
2. Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Officer
3. Signals Officer

Should I go to talk to the Recruiter before my interview and request him to change my selection order? 

Is there anyway to know if these trade has any availability or the position is filled up till now for the next batch?


----------



## wnhan

Hi Mahbub9803,

A) Concerning your interview, see below for my personal tips:

1) Understand your trade choices and their main responsibilities 
2) Dress in business attire. A suit would be ideal as you are applying as an Officer. 
3) Be prepared to discuss your previous leadership experience, if any.
4) Be prepared to discuss your education and how it may be relevant to your specific trades
5) From my personal experience and from what I have researched on the internet concerning other applicants' experiences, it is quite relaxed.
6) Be yourself as they want to know who you are as a person.

B) Concerning your trade selections and trade preferences:

1) The order of your trades does not matter. It is irrelevant.
2) All of those trades are treated equally in that the CAF assumes you are prepared to accept any of those trades.
3) With the above two points noted, get rid of any trades you are unwilling to accept and only list those that you actually want to do. I personally only applied for one job as I was unwilling to do any others.

C) Trade availability changes over time as applicants are selected. Generally speaking, an individual by the name of BUCK_HRA on this forum can also potentially assist you in getting the number of spots remaining for your trades. Please be courteous to him. He does a lot of good work on this forum.

Someone else with more knowledge can correct me if I am wrong; however, I think that the points I stated above were quite accurate. Best of luck in your interview and your application!

Regards,
Volidyr


----------



## da1root

kingstondreamer said:
			
		

> Hello Buck :
> 
> I need your advice/information on two questions.
> 
> 1. ROTP selection for AEC on June 26  : Do you know how many people (ROTP) will be selected at the ROTP selection for AEC on June 26 ?  I am on the competition list for ROTP- RMC and AEC.
> 
> 2. Will all ROTP have to go to the BMOQ - Module 1 starting on July 9th if they start the RMCC on August 25 ? or will some ROTP start the RMCC on August 25 without the BMOQ-Module 1 ?   I applied for the ROTP - RMC / AEC and am still waiting on an offer/admission. You said it takes about 10 days to be informed to the applicants (from the selection to Recruiting Centre to Applicant ).  I am worried if I have enough time to join the ROTP - RMC ( ROTP selection for AEC on June 26 -- 10 business days (??) -- July 9 BMOQ ...)
> 
> 3. If I am not selected at the ROTP selection for AEC on June 26, will my application for ROTP-RMC be closed ? ... because it looks I won't be able to join the RMC on Aug 25 this year.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.



1) There is never a specific number of people to be selected during the Competition List selections.  I can state that as of today's date there appears to be positions still remaining for AEC.  There was an ROTP board this morning so those positions "might" be gone; or they could be selected on the next planned selection in mid-July.

2) RMC does do an orientation in august for anyone selected for RMC that didn't do BMOQ Mod 1 during their first summer.  All this would mean is that those people not selected in time for BMOQ Mod 1 is that they do the orientation session (approx 2 weeks end August) and do BMOQ between Year 1 & 2.

3) See above, there is a chance of still being selected right up to there being 0 SIP remaining .

====================
In regards to the two posts prior to this .
Volidyr gave good advise and is correct in stating there is no difference between your 3 selections for occupations.
Sooner than think you have a #1, #2, #3 choice, think of it as Choice A, B & C.  The CAF could have a larger requirement to hire you for choice C and you may never be considered for Choice A - so make sure you only apply for occupations that you want to do.
If you only want to do 1 occupation then only put 1 occupation as your choice


----------



## Mahbub9803

Thank you so much Volidyr for your kind reply. It is very good tips that you provided and I really appreciated. I also really appreciated BUCK_HRA reply! If both of you can assist me with this please!

I graduated with Bachelor of Computer Science and as my profession I am Network Engineer. So that is why I applied for 'Communication Electronics Engineering Officer' and 'Signal' as they are related with my education. BUT 'Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Office' is not related with my education but I would like to join as I have my interest with the Electrical and Mechanical equipment. So I might get into first two trade but do you thin still they might select me with this trade 'Communication Electronics Engineering Officer'! When there is a selection do they check background education and experience or I will get train for that? 

I would like to be a Pilot but I know there are too much competition and long wait time so that is why I did not choose that one. Am I thinking right!

Thank you so much again!


----------



## SFHL

Hello,

I got an email from CFRC saying all vacancies were filled for this year's ROTP intake. I've opted to leave my application open for the early selection board in December for pilot. At this point, I've completed my CFAT and I'm currently awaiting ACS, medical and interview. Do you know when in December the early selection begins, and would I be completing the ACS/medical/interview prior to it?

Thank you!


----------



## wnhan

Hi Mahbub9803, 

Firstly, it is my pleasure to assist you. I was once in your position as a new applicant without much knowledge about the CAF and the application process. Many members on this forum helped me out with my questions, so it is only fair that I return the same favour to others whenever I can. Regarding some of your most recent concerns, unfortunately, I cannot comment on some of those issues as I am not knowledgeable enough to provide accurate responses. Hopefully, other contributing members of this forum can help out.

Now, concerning  the education and the working experience relevant to your chosen trades, those issues will be tackled during your interview and you should be prepared to discuss them in detail. With respect to your comments about being a potential pilot, no one can tell you if you are thinking "right". I certainly understand your perspective as to why you are not applying for the pilot trade based upon the two factors which you stated, but this does not imply that you are thinking "right". It may be "right" for you, but for others, those two factors which you stated are irrelevant and you would be "wrong" to think like that from their viewpoint. Ultimately, only you can decide for yourself what is "right" or "wrong" when choosing a trade.

Additionally, as a general comment and observation of your writing skills, as a potential officer, I think you may have a hard time earning respect if you are going to write so poorly. I am going to assume that English is not your native/first language out of respect and courtesy. But, if English is actually your native/first language and you are actually trying to articulate yourself properly with correct sentence structure and grammar, I would strongly suggest that you start improving your writing skills immediately.

Finally, please do not take my comments as a form of disrespect. I am not a little kid trying to pick a fight with some random stranger on the internet about spelling/grammar. It is only in your best interest that I point this out simply to help you. My apologies in advance if your feelings are a little hurt; however, for what it is worth, if I were to write in my second language (French), it would be 100% worse than your English writing skills which you have displayed publicly on this forum. As always, if I have provided misleading or wrong information, please correct me as I still have a lot to learn.

Kindest regards,
Volidyr


----------



## Loachman

Mahbub9803 said:
			
		

> I would like to be a Pilot



If you _*want*_ to be a Pilot (and there is a huge difference between "want to be" and "would like to be"), then apply to be a Pilot.

It is not so much competitive - there are always (have been for decades and will likely be forever) vacancies - but the standards are high. It is a long haul, partially due to lengthy delays between courses, and a lot of work, but it is all worth it in the end.

There are Pilot threads here that you should read through, if you've not already done so.

Regardless, pick something that you will like and is the best fit for _*you*_.

And, yes, brush up on your written language skills. They will become more and more important as you progress. Clear communication is essential when valuable equipment, lives, missions, and embarrassment are at stake.


----------



## da1root

Mahbub9803 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much Volidyr for your kind reply. It is very good tips that you provided and I really appreciated. I also really appreciated BUCK_HRA reply! If both of you can assist me with this please!
> 
> I graduated with Bachelor of Computer Science and as my profession I am Network Engineer. So that is why I applied for 'Communication Electronics Engineering Officer' and 'Signal' as they are related with my education. BUT 'Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Office' is not related with my education but I would like to join as I have my interest with the Electrical and Mechanical equipment. So I might get into first two trade but do you thin still they might select me with this trade 'Communication Electronics Engineering Officer'! When there is a selection do they check background education and experience or I will get train for that?
> 
> I would like to be a Pilot but I know there are too much competition and long wait time so that is why I did not choose that one. Am I thinking right!
> 
> Thank you so much again!



The ideal degrees for Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Officer is a Bachelor of Engineering in any of the following: (1) Electrical; (2) Engineering and Management; (3) Industrial; (4) Mechanical; and (5) Systems.

A Bachelor of Science in Computer Science is "acceptable" for Electrical and Mechanical Engeering; however keep in mind that it is just that "acceptable"; there were only 8 EME Officer positions this year so the chances of being selected for an occupation while meeting the "acceptable" requirements isn't that high.



			
				SFHL said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I got an email from CFRC saying all vacancies were filled for this year's ROTP intake. I've opted to leave my application open for the early selection board in December for pilot. At this point, I've completed my CFAT and I'm currently awaiting ACS, medical and interview. Do you know when in December the early selection begins, and would I be completing the ACS/medical/interview prior to it?
> 
> Thank you!


The early selection last year occured just before Christmas between the 15th and 18th sometime.  Your medical is only good for 1 year, so you will likely need to redo it, and you may have to do another interview but it would be an abbreviated interview (basically an update).


----------



## Milerup

Loachman said:
			
		

> And, yes, brush up on your written language skills. They will become more and more important as you progress. Clear communication is essential when valuable equipment, lives, missions, and embarrassment are at stake.



Can we please chill out a little bit on language thing? It is maybe not his situation, but we are a couple of french here on the english forum and we try our best. I have been called and written by english CF member with disastrous french, but at least they were trying their best.

Regards,


----------



## Deleted member 102242

I second the opinion above. It is one thing for someone to show a complete lack of professionalism, and another to show a lack of perfect written english fluency. As long as a message was communicated clearly and politely, which it was, I don't see why we should  be acting hostily to relatively minor language issues that are evidently not due to gross carelessness. I feel this should be especially true on a forum comprised largely of recruits, not enlisted members.


----------



## Mahbub9803

Thank you so much all of you guys to giving me good advice and also support me! Again I really appreciated for all kind of feedback. For sure English is not my first language and when I write I didnt think about the grammatical mistake as I am always in hurry with my office work and others. I do apologize for my mistake. 

Anyway, I had my interview today and I think it went really well. The Office was very nice and polite. He was down to the earth kind of person! Honestly I did not expect that at all. I thought it would be little different as it is Military interview! As it was mentioned before it was very easy like regular job interview and normal question about my education, my work experience and my interest. Officer did not ask me any unwanted question at all. Officer mentioned I have very good chance to get into the 'Communication and Electrical Engineering' as my score was comparatively better than others. But he could not confirm that for sure. I was very happy how re spoke with me and tried to answer all of my questions. 

At the end of the interview he mentioned I might be in the BMOQ in Jan 2019 as the September session is too close but there might be a chance too! 

Tomorrow I will have my medical and I will let you guys know how it will go. Please wish me luck!  

Thank you all!


----------



## wnhan

Hi Mahbub9803, 

I just read your post and that is wonderful to hear! I am really happy that you think that the interview went well. Generally, that is an excellent sign from my own personal experiences. Best of luck in your medical examination tomorrow!

Kindest regards,
Volidyr


----------



## Deleted member 102242

Hi Buck, 

So you have any info on DEO Pilot applications you could share? Spots remaining, number already accelted, selection dates etc.? Thanks a tonne! Still waiting.... 

Kind regards,


----------



## kratz

Buck_HRA answered this question yesterday, reply # 1684



> As of today's date there are still approx 70% of PLT DEO positions remaining.



Buck_HRA posted a Recruiting FAQs thread to answer selection dates and ect...





			
				FA22raptero said:
			
		

> Hi Buck,
> 
> So you have any info on DEO Pilot applications you could share? Spots remaining, number already accelted, selection dates etc.? Thanks a tonne! Still waiting....
> 
> Kind regards,


----------



## Deleted member 102242

Thanks Kratz, 

Sometimes Buck seems to have some extra information to share, but 70% is usefull to know. Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 102242

I wish I fould figure out what is so unnatractive about my application to the selection commitee.


----------



## kratz

Your local CFRC can suggest how to make your application stronger, more competitive. Each day / week, as new applications are processed nationally, your application's position changes.

Roughly 8% of all applications were enrolled in the CAF last year. That estimate is for all ranks, all trades.
It's not that an application is unattractive. Simply, other applications make it to the front of the list first, because they are stronger.

Example:  
37 pilot positions available and recruiting is filling 11 spots for the scheduled BMOQ courses. There can easily be hundreds of applicants waiting on the competition list for Pilot. Only the top 11 will receive the initial enrollment offer. The system might have to send offers to more than that, as some people change their minds ect… If you are sitting at # 20, you have a good chance of being accepted, if you are # 348, your wait will be longer. If 12 new applications are added to the competition list and are stronger than you, your position drops in number by 12.


----------



## Deleted member 102242

Thanks again Kratz, 

I did ask my CFRC in what ways I could make my application stronger,  and was reassured by an officer who is also a pilot that the competivieness of my file was not the issue, and that there wasnt anything I can do. He cited shortages in BMOQ spots as the most contributing factor.  

I do understand that selection comittee simply takes the most competitive applicants and as the list changes so does the competitiveness, but I've also heard both from the CFRC and from this website that in broad terms (and not without exceptions) that once you are on the competition list it is just a "matter of time", which is a frustrating thing to hear when its been so long. 

Anyways, thanks for the reasurances. I figure I just keep putting feelers out and seeing if theres ever new informations.


----------



## da1root

FA22raptero said:
			
		

> I've also heard both from the CFRC and from this website that in broad terms (and not without exceptions) that once you are on the competition list it is just a "matter of time", which is a frustrating thing to hear when its been so long.



The CFRC Staff should not be stating that it's just a matter of time once you're on the competition list.

As I look at the competition list right now there are close to 700 files for all occupations & entry plans.  Plus there are another 5,000 in process and another 7,000 waiting to start the process.  I can guarantee that not all 700 files on the Competition List as of today's date will be selected.

It all depends on the occupation that you're wanting to join, how competitive your file is today and in the future (as kratz explained, everytime someone with a stronger file makes it onto the competition list means you move further down).


----------



## da1root

Mahbub9803 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much Volidyr for your kind reply. It is very good tips that you provided and I really appreciated. I also really appreciated BUCK_HRA reply! If both of you can assist me with this please!
> 
> I graduated with Bachelor of Computer Science and as my profession I am Network Engineer. So that is why I applied for 'Communication Electronics Engineering Officer' and 'Signal' as they are related with my education. BUT 'Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Office' is not related with my education but I would like to join as I have my interest with the Electrical and Mechanical equipment. So I might get into first two trade but do you thin still they might select me with this trade 'Communication Electronics Engineering Officer'! When there is a selection do they check background education and experience or I will get train for that?
> 
> I would like to be a Pilot but I know there are too much competition and long wait time so that is why I did not choose that one. Am I thinking right!
> 
> Thank you so much again!



For future: katz provided you all the information you requested.  Please then don't send me a PM asking me for the exact same information.
I am posting publicly as this is a suggestion for everyone, when you're given the information you requested - run with it


----------



## SomeCodingNobody

700 files already all over the place, with well over 10,000 waiting.  

Whelp, time to wait, hope and find something else to do in the interim. 

I really wish selection dates were more public so I'd have some idea, but I can understand it doesn't really help to know nor manage expectations. If it happens, it'll happen.


----------



## wnhan

Hi SomeCodingNobody,

I agree with you 100%. Finding something else to do in the interim would be very wise as you are not guaranteed a job. As a conservative approach, I would highly suggest that you assume that the CAF will not be selecting you and that you continue to live your life as though you never even applied. If you are currently unemployed, it would be best to start looking for work.

Personally, I was on the competition list for over 7-8 months before I got selected. The process is long while frustration often kicks in when you know that selection dates pass by without being selected. Best of luck on your application!


----------



## kratz

SomeCodingNobody and Wnhan,



> I really wish selection dates were more public so I'd have some idea, but I can understand it doesn't really help to know nor manage expectations.



These forums are fortunate to have past recruiters and a current one, willing to volunteer and accurately answer applicant's questions.

Above in reply # 1826, Buck_HRA explained how and why selection dates are used by the CAF. They are a tool for the CAF, not for applicants.


----------



## Primus

█🍁█ (づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ █🍁█ said:
			
		

> Personally, I was on the competition list for over 7-8 months before I got selected. The process is long while frustration often kicks in when you know that selection dates pass by without being selected. Best of luck on your application!



7-8 months eh?  I've been on for about 5 months so far. I don't mind waiting. I was just curious as to what trade you were waiting for in that time on the list? 
Thanks!


----------



## kratz

[quote author=Primus]
7-8 months eh?  I've been on for about 5 months so far. I don't mind waiting. I was just curious as to what trade you were waiting for in that time on the list? 
Thanks![/quote]

[quote author=Wnhan]
Hi Buck,

When you have a moment, could you please let me know if and/or how many positions remain for the trade of Construction Engineering Officer under the DEO entry plan and when the next projected selection date would possibly take place?

Thanks for your efforts,
wnhan
[/quote]


----------



## wnhan

Hi Primus,

See below for my timeline. I underestimated about being 7-8 months on the list. It was approximately one year. See the above post by kratz concerning my trade. Again, best of luck on being selected and have a great weekend!

Application Date: 09/23/16
First Contact: 09/27/16
CFAT: 10/13/16
Medical: 12/07/16
Interview: 01/09/17
Background Check: 03/13/17
Medical Approved (due to laser eye surgery): 04/17/17
Competition Listed: End of April 2017
Interview Update (due to 1 year expiry): 01/08/18
Medical Update (due to 1 year expiry): 01/08/18
Offer of Employment: 06/06/18
Enrollment Ceremony: 08/14/18
BMOQ: 08/27/18


----------



## Deleted member 102242

Trade?


----------



## Primus

FA22raptero said:
			
		

> Trade?



He references to Kratz post right above his.


----------



## LegioXEquestris

Primus said:
			
		

> He references to Kratz post right above his.



I believe Volidyr clarified his answer by editing in his trade after raptero asked the question.


----------



## 7thghoul

Hey there! If anyone knows the upcoming selection dates for ACISS I would really appreciate it!

Cheers!


----------



## da1root

7thghoul said:
			
		

> Hey there! If anyone knows the upcoming selection dates for ACISS I would really appreciate it!
> 
> Cheers!



Please refer to Question #2 in the Recruiting FAQ's stickied to this forum: https://navy.ca/forums/threads/128223.0

Cheers


----------



## Armystrong94

Hello,

Does anyone know when the selection dates are for combat trade. Combat engineer, crewman and infantry etc and how many positions are left.

Thanks!


----------



## kratz

Armystrong94 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know when the selection dates are for combat trade. Combat engineer, crewman and infantry etc and how many positions are left.
> 
> Thanks!



Answers:



> Q2: When are selections done?
> 
> A: https://navy.ca/forums/threads/125930.0






> NCM Entry Plans
> Unskilled/Semi-skilled/Skilled - There is no application deadline.  Selections happen twice a month minimum, sometimes weekly.
> 
> Please note that the above are "general" guidelines and at any point a projected/schedule selection can be pushed/moved for a variety of reasons.
> 
> As always the most accurate and up to date information on Selection Dates is your respective CFRC.



Knowing the exact number of remaining positions does not help very much. Example: If there are 10 positions but 300 applications,  knowing there are 10 positions is hardly useful information.


----------



## Denrozan

I am very pleased to be a member here. In order for me to access the data fully.


----------



## Jewlz

Hi there 

Any idea for the next selection dates for AESOP? 

Thanks 

Recruiting centre: Halifax
Regular/ Reserve: NCM Regular
Trade choice 1: AESOP
Trade choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Online Application Date: Aug 2018
First contact from CFRC Halifax: Aug 2018
All Forms Handed In: Aug 2018
CFAT: Sept 2018 ( was on vacation for the last 2 weeks of September) 
Medical/Interview: tdb
CRNC Cleared: tbd
Merit Listed: tbd
Position Offered:tbd
Enrollment: tbd
BMQ Start Date: tbd


----------



## fez1234

Hello,
Just another applicant here. I wouldnt’t worry too much about selection dates just yet as you still have a long way to go before you are competition listed. Focus on your Interview and other aspects of the application. This process requires a lot of patience as we all have been waiting for years in some cases. Don’t be discouraged though, as I said just focus on the upcoming interview whenever it is scheduled.
Thanks


----------



## da1root

Jewlz said:
			
		

> Hi there
> 
> Any idea for the next selection dates for AESOP?
> 
> Thanks



Hi Jewlz,

Welcome to the forum, most questions (like selections) have been asked and answered on here; prior to asking questions we ask that you spend some time looking at the posts (and FAQ's that we post).  In your case, your selection question was answered two above your post.



> Q2: When are selections done?
> 
> A: https://navy.ca/forums/threads/125930.0



Enjoy your time on the forum and best of luck in the recruiting process.


----------



## Mahbub9803

I got selected as a Communication Electronics Engineering Officer in the Airforce. I am going for my basic training at the BMOQ on Feb 25th, 2019. Is there any others are going for the training on that date? Is there any group in the Facebook or some other places that I can talk who will join soon!


----------

